#ubuntu-es 2011-08-01
<netSys> o/
<Infernet> \o
<spjulius> 0/
<Infernet> \O/
<Infernet> (?)
<spjulius> haha
<Lataria> hola gente
<Infernet> hola
<elard> buenas
<spjulius> buenas elard
<elard> quisiera hacer una consulta: ¿cada vez que intento conectar shotwell a facebook me aparece este mensaje "server redirect url contained no session description"?
<elard> alguna idea?
<elard> estube buscando por google y no aparece nada referente a eso
<sianhulo> amigos tengo un problema con virtualbox, al intentar emular una .iso de opensuse de 64 bits me dice que no puedo correr el sistema ya que el mio es de 32 bits
<spjulius> y no es de 32 bits?
<sianhulo> mi sistema es de 64 bits
<sianhulo> ademas, que virtualbox tiene la opcion de emular 64 bits en un sistema que es de 32 bits(que no es el caso)
<Infernet> sianhulo: proba con vmware
<sianhulo> un momento, por lo que veo tengo que activar la virtualizacion por hardware para que el SO pueda usar mas de un cpu, el problema es que no cosnigo la opcion
<sianhulo> tocara probar con vmware
<Infernet> sianhulo: te lo recomiendo y si mal no recuerdo viene activado por defecto la virtualizacion por hardware
<alfplayer> sianhulo: debería ser lo mismo con vmware, probablemente como has dicho está deshabilitado
<alfplayer> puede estar deshabilitado en la configuración del BIOS
<sianhulo> vmware no esta en los repos¿no?
<Infernet> sianhulo: http://www.vmware.com/downloads/eula.do
<sianhulo> alfplayer, no me hables de la bios que me tiene arrecho XD, no le da la gana de cargar los live usb
<Infernet> bajas tu arquitectura, chmod +x y lo instalas
<alfplayer> sianhulo: perdón por traer malos recuerdos, jaja
<sianhulo> es el vmware workstation el que debo bajar¿cierto?
<Infernet> sianhulo: si
<sianhulo> no se en que momento, pero al parecer ya tenia creada una cuenta en su pagina
<Infernet> ;)
<sianhulo> por cierto, el vmware tools que vendria siendo¿?
<Infernet> un paquete mas completo
<Infernet> bajate ese
<alfplayer> sianhulo: has elegido la opción correcta al crear la máquina virtual con virtualbox ? debe seleccionarse diferente para iso de 32 o 64 bits
<sianhulo> es totalmente pertienente en este momento, es que mi conexion es lenta...
<Infernet> sianhulo: vmware te detecta la arquitectura y activa segun es necesario la virtualizacion
<Infernet> es decir, es automatico
<sianhulo> alfplayer, no te entiendo¿me preguntas si escogi la .iso correcta?
<alfplayer> sianhulo: no, si quieres usar un iso de 32 debes seleccionar por ejemplo "OpenSuse", pero si emulas un iso de 64 debes seleccionar "OpenSuse (64-bits)"
<alfplayer> y debes elegir la opción que sea correcta
<sianhulo> alfplayer, que raro, de cada os solo me sale un nombre
<sianhulo> osea, no hay ni opensuse 32 bits ni opensuse 64 bits, solo opensuse(asi con todos)
<alfplayer> sianhulo: volviendo a lo que he dicho antes, probablemente esté deshabilitado en el BIOS si es que el hardware lo soporta (no todos tienen soporte de virtualización)
<sianhulo> ya la Bios me sacare canas verdes, le  tengo mala maña
<sianhulo> bueno, en 12 horas sabre si funciona vmware o no
<alfplayer> si no funciona con virtualbox no funcionaría con vmware tampoco
<sianhulo> en el caso de que ese sea el problema
<sianhulo> es que virtualbox nombra por ahi la virtualizacion por hardware pero no consigo la opcion
<Infernet> 12 horas??
<sianhulo> Infernet, mi internet es MUY lenta
<Infernet> :/
<alfplayer> sianhulo: debe aparecer similar a esto: http://i.imgur.com/hA6Xq.png
<sianhulo> no
<sianhulo> alfplayer, solo aparece 1 por SO
<alfplayer> sianhulo: exacto, es sería porque falta habilitarlo si es que se puede, como ya he dicho
<alfplayer> sianhulo: qué hardware es ?
<sianhulo> alfplayer, core 2 duo 2.53ghz
<sianhulo> alfplayer, perdon por tardar, le ponia una pelicula blu ray a mi papa y tenia como 7 cortos antes del menu
<alfplayer> sianhulo: notebook, qué tipo de pc ?
<sianhulo> sobremesa
<alfplayer> sianhulo: qué motherboard, qué modelo de CPU ?
<sianhulo> la tarjeta es una foxcon G31MV/G31MV-K, auqe te refieres con lo del modelo del cpu, alfplayer¿?
<alfplayer> sianhulo: creo que la forma más rápida es buscar la opción en el BIOS
<sianhulo> alfplayer, te digo que en su momento, jorunge la bios de peis y cabezas, aunque no buscaba ninguna opcion con respecto a arquitectura x86-64, no recuerdo nada sobre eso
<sianhulo> alfplayer, lo mas que me podria convenir seria actualizar la bios a ver si la funcion se encuentra disponible en versiones mas nuevas
<alfplayer> sianhulo: puede aparecer algo como virtualización o VT-x o VT o virtualization technology
<sianhulo> eso es mas dificil de recordar, y aunque no me parece... tendria que comprobarlo
<alfplayer> sianhulo: eso sería probablemente innecesario
<sianhulo> de todas maneras, sera despues que baje vmware, no quiero perder la descarga
<sianhulo> alfplayer, ¿por que?
<alfplayer> si no lo soporta en el la versión instalada es muy raro que se agrega en una actualización
<sianhulo> alfplayer, la esperanza nunca se pierde...
<alfplayer> sianhulo: :)
<alfplayer> sianhulo: puedes buscar aquí si tu procesador lo soporta, aunque también es necesario que lo soporte el motherboard, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors
<sianhulo> bueno, es un doble nucleo, seria realmente extraño que no lo soportara
<dabor> sianhulo: core 2 duo es 64 bits
<sianhulo> dabor, mi predicamento es que virtualbox no me deja correr un sistema de 64 bits ya que este dice que mi sistema es de 32
<alfplayer> sianhulo: la mayoría son de doble núcleo, pero solo algunos soportan VT que sería necesario
<dabor> sianhulo: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes
<dabor> sianhulo: cuando creas la MV estas seleccionando un sistema de 64 bits? (XE: opensuse (63 bits)
<sianhulo> dabor, no me da esa opcion al crear un nuevo sistema
<alfplayer> dabor: ya se lo pregunté, no le aparece los de (64-bits)
<dabor> raro
<sianhulo> de todas maneras por ahi tengo una iso de ocelot de 64 bits, deberia de probar
<dabor> muy raro
<alfplayer> dabor: crees que es raro ? no es lo que sucede cuando no hay soporte de virtualización en el hardware ?
<sianhulo> ubuntu me da el mismo error(aunque de otra manera)
<dabor> alfplayer: no recuerdo, tendria que googlear
<alfplayer> dabor: ok
<sianhulo> alfplayer, definitivamente en un rato revisare la bios para revisar
<alfplayer> sianhulo: ok
<alfplayer> por ejemplo, muchos Core i no tienen soporte, aunque son nuevos
<sianhulo> D;
<sianhulo> jojojo, un amigo me ha salvado, me ha traido un archivo de vmware, pero este es sin las herramientas
<alfplayer> sianhulo: permitime una recomendación por favor...
<alfplayer> olvídate de vmware
<sianhulo> naa, no tengo esperanzas con eso, perod e repente me gusta mas que virtualbox
<Infernet> sianhulo: ;)
<Tukeke> Acaba de comenzar, En Vivo por RadioGNU http://audio.radiognu.org/radiognu2.ogg  Entrevista a RMS desde Venezuela
<Infernet> sianhulo: funciono?
<sianhulo> no se, ahora recien le doy permiso de ejecucion
<Infernet> sianhulo: es ultima version pero sin las herramientas?
<sianhulo> si
<socratesxd> alguno sabe como...
<sianhulo> que aburrimiento;eula por terminal
<socratesxd> como les digo?
<socratesxd> ehh..
<sianhulo> socratesxd, ...
<socratesxd> volver al perfil original del sistema operativo
<sianhulo> con perfil...¿a que nos estamos refiriendo?
<socratesxd> quiero decir, volver a la configuracion predeterminada del escritorio
<sianhulo> dices a recien instalado¿?
<socratesxd> si, pero la configuracion del desktop
<socratesxd> no el sistema completo
<socratesxd> me refiero a que aparezcan el tema y los iconos que al principio tenia
<sianhulo> pues no se, yo solo se que parte de la configuracion se guarda en la /home
<marti1125> XD
<socratesxd> la configuracion de los paneles y eso
<sianhulo> socratesxd, pon apariencia y busca el tema llamado ambiance
<Infernet> socratesxd: que version de ubuntu tenes?
<socratesxd> no, tengo mint
<socratesxd> lo que pasa es que vengo de debian y tenia /home en una particion separada
<Infernet> socratesxd: tenes pantalla de inicio de sesion?
<socratesxd> y quiero el tema predeterminado de linux mint
<socratesxd> si, tengo
<Infernet> socratesxd: fijate q probablemente ahi este tu opcion
<socratesxd> ???
<socratesxd> como asi?
<Infernet> socratesxd: abajo o en algun lugar, alguna barra donde por lo general se elige el idioma, puedas cambiar el desktop
<Infernet> socratesxd: supongo, no conozco mint
<socratesxd> puedo cambiar la configuracion a mano
<socratesxd> pero quiero la que trajo por defecto
<socratesxd> esto deberia ser capaz de hacerse en cualquier sistema
<socratesxd> pero no se como
<socratesxd> borre todos los archivos y carpetas .*
<socratesxd> pero no, tomo la configuracion de debian
<socratesxd> algo basico
<erito> hol
<erito> COMO ESTAN
<erito> ????
<socratesxd> alguno tiene una idea de como hacerlo?
<Infernet> socratesxd: mint usa kde?
<socratesxd> no
<socratesxd> estoy usando una version con xfce
<sianhulo> alfplayer, ¿como se llamaba la opcion DX?
<alfplayer> sianhulo: VT o VT-x o similar
<sianhulo> ok
<sianhulo> muchas gracias
<alfplayer> sianhulo: ok
<sianhulo> elvmware me manda a compilar unos moludos, ahorita noe stoy de humor asi que me ire a la bios xd
<alfplayer> sianhulo: vmware es más para virtualización para empresas
<alfplayer> es un software más complejo
<Infernet> sianhulo: el player?
<alfplayer> Infernet: en general, todo
<sianhulo> alfplayer, tu tienes vtx¿?
<alfplayer> sianhulo: sí, eso creo
<sianhulo> alfplayer, usa este comando
<sianhulo> cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<socratesxd> vamos, nadie sabe?
<socratesxd> :P
<alfplayer> sianhulo: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<sianhulo> socratesxd, deberias buscar el chat de linux mint, o sino buscar el nombre del tema original y seleccionarlo desde un gestor de temas
<sianhulo> alfplayer, no se supone que salga eso o_o
<socratesxd> no, lo que pasa es que el chat esta en ingles
<socratesxd> y quiero la configuracion predeterminada
<socratesxd> no solo el tema
<sianhulo> pero dijiste que se habi cambiado el tema
<sianhulo> o que mas quieres restaurar
<Infernet> socratesxd: es gnome o kde?
<socratesxd> es xfce
<socratesxd> pero tiene muchas cosas de gnome
<sianhulo> ya vengo, atendere el asunto de la ios
<sianhulo> bios*
<Infernet> socratesxd: deberias probar lo q dice sianhulo, desde el gestor de paquetes bajarte todo de una...o quizas kde no se...
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> es solo la configuracion
<socratesxd> no los paquetes
<alfplayer> socratesxd: puedes buscar en la web cómo restaurar la configuración de .xfce
<socratesxd> ellos ya estan ahi
<alfplayer> probablemente es necesario borrar unos pocos directorios
<alfplayer> como con Gnome 2
<socratesxd> bueno, pero eso me lleva a una configuracion basica de xfce
<socratesxd> un fondo azul
<socratesxd> y unos paneles como predeterminados
<socratesxd> pero no como los del sistema en un live session por ejemplo
<alfplayer> socratesxd: cómo sabes eso ? lo has probado ? no estoy seguro que haga eso
<kellerman_> alfplayer,
<kellerman_> normalmente en tu directorio home
<kellerman_> hay una carpeta
<kellerman_> quizas sea
<kellerman_> .xfce
<kellerman_> con borrarla bastaria para dejar el xfce predeterminado no?
<alfplayer> kellerman_: no lo sé
<alfplayer> no soy usario de xfce
<alfplayer> también puede haber archivos en otros directorios como en directorios dentro de .config
<alfplayer> *archivos de xfce
<socratesxd> estoy seguro de que si lo hace
<socratesxd> pues eso intente
<socratesxd> pero no funciona
<socratesxd> no me da la configuracion del sistema
<socratesxd> quiero decir... la configuracion que sale por defecto
<alfplayer> socratesxd: se entiende, pero no sé la respuesta
<alfplayer> socratesxd: como dije, sugiero buscarlo en la web
<socratesxd> ok, vere
<socratesxd> en un momento
<sianhulo> no encontre la opcion por ningun lado
<dabor> sianhulo: http://www.manualinux.my-place.us/xfce4.html#Directorios_configuracion
<sianhulo> la bios se burla de mi, no me deja virtualizar sistemas de 64 bits y no puedo iniciar desde live usbs
<sianhulo> dabor, ¿para que me pasas algo de xfce?
<alfplayer> sianhulo: era para socratesxd
<kellerman_> sianhulo, cual es tu problema?
<sianhulo> kellerman_, que al parecer la bios no cuenta con la copion de virtualizar por hardware, y tampoco puedo bootear desde usb
<kellerman_> sianhulo, quizas yo este equivocado, pero creo que la virtualización no es manejada por la BIOS sino que debe ser soportada directamente por el CPU... lo de botear por USB es facil si usas un cd con grub
<kellerman_> grub permite bootear por usb
<dabor> sianhulo: era para socratesxd
<kellerman_> aunque la BIOS no lo soporte
<kellerman_> con un cd de arranque q tengas gruub
<kellerman_> puedes decirle q arranque desde usb
<sianhulo> kellerman_, ese es el problema, no tengo cds xD
<kellerman_> no tienes ningun cd de una distro?
<sianhulo> si, tengo de ubuntu
<socratesxd> jaja
<kellerman_> ubuntu creo que usa syslinux en sus disco para arrancar dejame chequear
<socratesxd> esto ya la sabia
<socratesxd> creo que me va a tocar buscar en otro lugar
<sianhulo> si, creo que viene instalado, kellerman_
<kellerman_> sianhulo, no consigo como se arranca con syslinux
<kellerman_> no tienes ningun disco con grub?
<kellerman_> tienes ubuntu instalado?
<kellerman_> si lo tienes instalado
<kellerman_> yo creo q el usa grub
<sianhulo> kellerman_, si y no
<sianhulo> perdon, no y si
<kellerman_> puedes usar el grub de tu disco duro para arrancar por disquette
<kellerman_> y por usb
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> como es eso?
<sianhulo> no tengo un disco con grub, tengo instalado ubuntu
<sianhulo> (contesto por orden :P)
<kellerman_> Vamos poco a poco sianhulo
<kellerman_> tienes ubuntu en tu maquina?
<sianhulo> kellerman_, ¿como hago eso?el grub no me carga salvo excepciones, como solo tengo ubuntu este carga directo(pero aveces sale el grub, creo que cuando la pc se apaga mal)
<sianhulo> si, lo tengo instalado
<kellerman_> Ok, sianhulo es por q tienes q presionar una tecla, normalmente en el proceso de arranque otra forma es activando el tiempo de espera de grub en el archivo de configuracion.. tu escoges
<kellerman_> que procedimiento escogemos
<sianhulo> una tecla¿?
<kellerman_> ok, fijate vas a reiniciar
<kellerman_> y presionar una tecla a ver si te sale el grub
<sianhulo> cualquier tecla¿?
<kellerman_> una vez alli
<sianhulo> una vez ahi...
<kellerman_> debes añadir cuatro lineas, usando el editor incluido en grub..
<kellerman_> cuales son las lineas
<sianhulo> y cual el comando xd
<kellerman_> root (hd1,0)
<kellerman_> chainloader +1
<kellerman_> boot
<kellerman_> el grub te dice..
<kellerman_> es algo como
<kellerman_> e to edit
<kellerman_> n to new line
<kellerman_> algo asi
<kellerman_> aunq la opcion de editar el archivo de grub es mejor =D
<sianhulo> no eran 4 lineas¿?
<kellerman_> hagamoslo mejor por ahi para q no te compliques mucho siva
<kellerman_> son 3
<kellerman_> la cuarta linea era imaginacion mia
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> abre una consola
<kellerman_> y escribe
<kellerman_> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sianhulo> ok, pero usare gedit :P
<kellerman_> mejor aun
<sianhulo> esta vacio
<kellerman_> :O
<kellerman_> pera dejame chequear
<kellerman_> sianhulo, es el archivo
<kellerman_> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kellerman_> sianhulo, me lees?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, fijate lo que vamos a hacer como ubuntu usa grub2, es mas facil la cosa, haces "sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/45_boot_usb
<kellerman_> sianhulo, te aparecera un archivo vacio. colocas lo siguiente http://pastebin.com/PkqTyhwv
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> gente tengo una duda con rsync
<kellerman_> sianhulo, metete en la url y alli esta el contenido del archivo..
<fij0> alquien me podra dar una mano ?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, luego haces chmod +x /etc/grub.d/45_boot_usb
<kellerman_> y ejecutas la orden update-grub
<kellerman_> sianhulo, estaS?
<sianhulo> kellerman_, lo lamento me habia hecho un sandwich
<kellerman_> sianhulo, alli te puse las instrucciones..
<sianhulo> ok
<kellerman_> cuando termines me avisas para seguirte dando el resto de laas instrucciones
<kellerman_> sianhulo, cuantos discos duros tienes?
<sianhulo> 1
<sianhulo> ese tambiene sta vacio¿es normal?
<kellerman_> si... ya te paso lo q llevara el archivo
<sianhulo> bueno, ya no esta vacio XD
<kellerman_> q no lo envie completo
<kellerman_> sianhulo, listo esto es lo q lleva el archivo, ahora si http://pastebin.com/Nbyx3Zi9
<sianhulo> kellerman_, ¿pongo eso debajo de lo anterior?
<sianhulo> ahora que lo veo... el otro parece un comando incompleto
<sianhulo> borro el otro¿no?
<kellerman_> si el otro lo borras
<kellerman_> esta es la versión completa
<sianhulo> listo
<kellerman_> la ultima q te envie es la q sustituye a la anterior
<kellerman_> muy bien
<kellerman_> guarda el archivo
<kellerman_> y haces ahora
<kellerman_> chmod +x /etc/grub.d/45_boot_usb
<kellerman_> sianhulo, lo hiciste?
<sianhulo> ya va
<sianhulo> es que no tengo el mouse que siempre uso(le faltan pilas) y este tiene las teclas malas
<kellerman_> disculpa si me enredo un poco porque no uso ubuntu
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> por cierto un detallito
<sianhulo> creo que tendre que aplicar sudo
<kellerman_> :O
<kellerman_> porq?
<kellerman_> lo hiciste sin sudo?
<sianhulo> "operacion no permitida"
<kellerman_> http://pastebin.com/JNADjnCf
<sianhulo> listo
<kellerman_> alli le hice otra modificacion aprovechando
<kellerman_> mientras hacias el sudo
<kellerman_> fijate algo.. en el archivo, dice set root=(hd1,1)
<kellerman_> lo ves?
<sianhulo> si
<sianhulo> ya va, dices en el archivo que YO tengo?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, eso quiere decir
<kellerman_> arrancar desde el disco duro 1, particion 1
<kellerman_> el disco duro 0
<kellerman_> es tu disco principal
<kellerman_> tu disco duro 1
<kellerman_> sera tu unidad usb
<kellerman_> entienes?
<kellerman_> entiendes**
<sianhulo> el que yo habian copiado es (hd0,1)
<kellerman_> si pon hd1
<sianhulo> mm
<kellerman_> error mio xD
<sianhulo> resuelto
<kellerman_> guarda
<kellerman_> y ahoras
<kellerman_> haz
<kellerman_> sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/45_boot_usb
<sianhulo> listo
<kellerman_> ok
<kellerman_> ahora
<kellerman_> vamos con el otro archivo
<kellerman_> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<kellerman_> jeje yo siempre uso nano, tu sustituyelo por gedit
<sianhulo> gedit ftw...¿y ahora?
<kellerman_> ok, muy bien, te abrio el archivo?
<sianhulo> sep
<kellerman_> busca la linea
<kellerman_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<kellerman_> sianhulo, la encontraste?
<sianhulo> no, es que esta escondido
<sianhulo> mal chiste XD
<kellerman_> sianhulo, -.-
<sianhulo> si, si lo encontre
<kellerman_> sianhulo, tiene un # por delante?
<sianhulo> no
<sianhulo> pero al final es "0"
<kellerman_> ponlo en 10
<sianhulo> ta listo
<kellerman_> sianhulo, guarda
<sianhulo> yap
<kellerman_> ahora ejecuta el comando
<kellerman_> sudo grup-update
<sianhulo> ¿no es update-grub?
<kellerman_> perdon
<kellerman_> es alreves
<kellerman_> xD
<sianhulo> ta listo
<kellerman_> aja fijate
<kellerman_> vas a reiniciar
<kellerman_> y a conectar tu pendrive usb
<kellerman_> y presionar la tecla
<kellerman_> shift
<sianhulo> conecto despues de reiniciar¿?
<kellerman_> eso hara q te aparezca el menu
<kellerman_> puedes conectar desde ahorita
<sianhulo> hecho
<kellerman_> recuerda, presionas la tecla shift
<kellerman_> y seleccionas
<kellerman_> "bootear desde usb"
<kellerman_> ta faacil no?
<kellerman_> xD
<sianhulo> yep
<sianhulo> pero con una manotas como yo, no hay que confiarse
<sianhulo> reiniciando
<kellerman_> sianhulo, ok!
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> sianhulo, esperemos que funcione =D
<sianhulo> si no nos vemos es que funciono y not engo este programa instalado
<Carmen> la luz de mi pantalla no quiere bajar,aun dandole al boton de FN y el boton de bajar la densidad de la luz,,pero si me sale DBUS como que le estoy dando el boton que es
<sianhulo> kellerman_, no aparecio la pantalla del grub
<kellerman_> sianhulo, :O
<sianhulo> por cierto hay 2 "timeout"
<kellerman_> vamos a /etc/default/grub
<sianhulo> el otro no esta escondido
<sianhulo> aunque tambien tiene 10
<kellerman_> vas a poner el GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<kellerman_> y el GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<kellerman_> ambos asi
<kellerman_> guardas
<kellerman_> y vuelves a intentar
<sianhulo> ok
<sianhulo> hasta pronto
<kellerman_> =D
<sianhulo> kellerman_, no funciono, pero lo hize
<kellerman_> lo hiciste?
<sianhulo> no salio el grub asi que apague desde el boton, y salio
<kellerman_> sianhulo, como
<kellerman_> jajajaja
<kellerman_> sianhulo, ante situaciones extremas, medidas drasticas
<sianhulo> eso si, ahora que lo pienso, se me olvido hacer update-grub :P
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> :O
<kellerman_> jajajaja
<kellerman_> xD
<sianhulo> y me salio que era un diskett no booteable
<kellerman_> sianhulo, creo q fue eso :O
<kellerman_> tu usb no es booteable? :O
<sianhulo> aparetnemente
<kellerman_> mmm veamos a ver...
<sianhulo> centonces probare con una iso de oneiric
<kellerman_> tu pendrive esta particionado?
<sianhulo> esa he comprobado que si funciona
<sianhulo> kellerman_, no, y estaba limpio
<Carmen> hola sianhulo , arreglastes elproblemita con tu pc ? lograstes sacar el iso y quemarlo ?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, intenta con el comando dd transferir la imagen iso al pendrive
<sianhulo> Carmen, pasarlo es facil, lo maloe s que no lo reconoce xd
<sianhulo> kellerman_, lo he intentado con ese comando, con unetbootin, con usb-creator-gtk y con usb-live-install
<sianhulo> mejor me ire por lo seguro y pruebo con la otra iso
<Carmen> sianhulo, yo tu hago una parcicion y instalo el que estas usando ahora,,luego una vez instalado lo corro y busco dentro de la otra particion y ya que el CDROM no estaria ocupado puedo quemar el iso
<sianhulo> Carmen, ando usando un pedrive
<Carmen> sianhulo, te arranco desde USB ? crei que no podias ,,bien por ti
<sianhulo> ehh, no, me refiero que lo intento meter en una usb
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> facil
<sianhulo> ando copiando, en un par de minutos veo si lo agarra desde el grub
<kellerman_> sianhulo, recuerda
<kellerman_> el grub-updaet
<kellerman_> o update-grub
<kellerman_> xD
<kellerman_> como sea
<sianhulo> si si, ya lo hize
<kellerman_> wharever
<Carmen> jeje
<sianhulo> guerra para siempre :O?
<Carmen> la luz de mi laptop me esta dejando ciega,,no quiere bajar la densidad
<sianhulo> ese es el problema de las laptops; no tienen botones dedicados para la pantalla
<sianhulo> ya termino, vengo en un rato
<sianhulo> sudo reboot
<Carmen> por mas que uso el boton de FN y el que la baja,me sale una ventanita a mano derecha arriba ilustrandome que lo hago bien
<sianhulo> ...eso no iba aqui...
<Carmen> pero la densidad no baja
<sianhulo> ademas de que se descarga mas rapido
<Carmen> use alternativas,como background oscuro e incusive cambie el tema a colores oscuros,,pero una vez habro una pagina que sea blanca,,se alumbra el cuarto entero
<Carmen> no habra un paquete que ayude a identificar controladores
<Carmen> intente compiz,,trae una opcion para eso y tampoco,,me esta volviendo loca eso
<sianhulo> kellerman_, te adoro!!!
<sianhulo> funciono
<sianhulo> cuando se cargaba desde la bios la maldita siempre decia BOOT ERROR ¬¬(mi BIOS me detesta)
<kellerman_> sianhulo, =D
<kellerman_> sianhulo, Pues me alegra poder haberte ayudado
<sianhulo> fieshta!!
<kellerman_> sianhulo, Excelente
<kellerman_> sianhulo, ademas aprendimos
<sianhulo> lastima que el open suse me dice que no es booteable
<kellerman_> yo tuve q repasar sobre grub2
<kellerman_> lo q es bueno por q uso fedora
<sianhulo> y yo tuve que repasar sobre el odio a mi bios
<kellerman_> y fedora 16, nuestra proxima version q sale en 2 meses incluye grub2
<sianhulo> que tampoco tiene soporta a virtualizacion por hardware ¬¬
<sianhulo> fedora 15 no habia salido hace poco¿?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, pero la virtualizacion no es propia del CPU?
<kellerman_> sianhulo, si, pero pa octubre sale la 16
<Carmen> asumo que mi problemita no tiene solucion :(
<kellerman_> Carmen, cual es tu problema..
<sianhulo> Carmen, no conocida por los mortales aqui presentes
<sianhulo> kellerman_, pues virtualbox no me esta dando soporte
<sianhulo> y al parecer si la bios no lo sooprta, no importa si lo hace la cpu
<sianhulo> por eso no puedo correr opensuse con gnome shell
<Carmen> que la pantalla de mi laptop no quiere bajar la densidad de la luz
<kellerman_> sianhulo, pero debes ver si el cpu la soporta, si el kernel la soporta
<sianhulo> es una core 2 duo
<kellerman_> te explico por q, sianhulo normalmente el kernel se independiza de la CPU =D
<sianhulo> es que tengo el kernel 3
<kellerman_> Carmen, pero si baja? aunq sea un poquito?
<sianhulo> si el mio no lo corre, tampoco el de nadie xD
<kellerman_> sianhulo, el kernel 3 es una nueva rama aun faltan cosas por corregir no se sabe, que quieres hacer especificamente
<kellerman_> ?
<Carmen> kellerman_, no baja nada,,me sale la barra arriba indicandome que si baja y de hecho la barra baja pero la densidad nada de nada
<sianhulo> tampoco funcionaba en la 2.x
<sianhulo> eso es problema de otro dia, me ire a isntalar ocelot
<sianhulo> adios y gracias!!
<kellerman_> Carmen, que extraño... usas ubuntu?
<kellerman_> q versión?
<Carmen> que bueno que resolvio eso,,tenia mucho tiempo tratando de resolverlo
<Carmen> uso la 10.4.3
<kellerman_> Carmen, ok, que estaba buscando resolver sianhulo?
<Carmen> lo de su pc,no le arrancaba
<Carmen> estaba usando lives cds
<Carmen> para entrar aqui y buscar informacion
<Carmen> creo que era el grub
<kellerman_> jajaja
<kellerman_> ok
<kellerman_> Carmen, vamos a intentar algo te parece?
<Carmen> como no,,lo que tome resolver esto
<Kelito> Carmen, abre una consola,
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> ya
<Kelito> ejecuta el siguiente comando: echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Carmen> permiso negado,,y use sudo
<Kelito> y con sudo?
<Kelito> igual?
<Kelito> tu tarjeta de video, que marca es?
<Carmen> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness corri ese comando que me dieron en el chat de ingles y me da un numero 5
<Kelito> intenta bajar la intensidad aunq no baje, y vuelve a hacer cat
<Kelito> para ver si cambia el valor
<Kelito> Carmen, ?
<Carmen> me sale un 6
<Kelito> ok, tu tarjeta de video es NVIDIA?
<Carmen> no es una laptop..no trea eso
<arp->           si puede traer nvidia
<arp-> Carmen, abri una terminal y pone
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<Carmen> si pueden pero la mia no la tiene :(
<Carmen> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<arp-> Intel..
<arp-> feo feo
<Carmen> me dio eso el comando de arp-
<arp-> chip grafico intel
<Carmen> pero dice que es compatible
<arp-> desgraciadamente
<arp-> no
<arp-> es parte del nombre del dispositivo detectado
<Kelito> Carmen, intenta el comando
<arp-> es un termino de uso comun
<Carmen> yo no soporto intel para nada AMD es mi preferida
<Kelito> Carmen, xgamma -gamma 0.8
<Carmen> hey Kelito ese si hizo algo
<arp-> tarjetas Nvidia, ATi
<Carmen> bajo solo un poco
<arp-> no tienen problemas
<arp-> pero bueh
<Carmen> tengo una desktop con un amd y envidia para jugar con un xp 64 bits
<Kelito> Carmen, intenta un valor mas bajo
<Carmen> Kelito, ok
<Kelito> Carmen, dime cual es el resultado?
<Carmen> bueno,la luz no baja
<Carmen> pero c ve un poco mejor
<Carmen> todavia brilla mucho
<Carmen> no habra otro comando parecido pero para la luz
<Carmen> me esta quitando rojo y azul
<Kelito> Carmen, ok, vamos a seguir investigando, vamos avanzando =D
<Carmen> asi es ;)
<Kelito> Carmen, intenta: xbacklight -set 50%
<Kelito> si te dice comando no encontrado un apt-get install xbacklight deberia ser suficiente
<Carmen> me esta diciendo que descargue eso
<Carmen> lo instalo ?
<Kelito> Carmen, si...
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> echo -n 20 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<Carmen> me dijeron eso en el canal de ingles.
<Kelito> Carmen, intenta eso tambien...
<arp-> con sudo
<Kelito> Carmen, y me dices los resultados
<arp-> para escribir el /proc
<Carmen> con todo y sudo me dice permiso negado
<Carmen> sudo echo -n 20 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<Carmen> bash: /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness: Permission denied
<arp-> pasa a root
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> pone: sud o su
<arp-> sudo su
<arp-> y luego echo -n 20 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<Kelito> Carmen, intenta con el comando xbacklight q te di
<Carmen> Authentication failure
<Carmen> lo use y nada tampoco
<arp-> sudo su
<arp-> y tu passware
<arp-> :S
<Carmen> alien@alien-laptop:~$ sudo su
<Carmen> root@alien-laptop:/home/alien# cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<Carmen> levels:  12 25 37 50 62 75 87 100
<Kelito> Carmen, no funciono entonces xbacklight?
<Carmen> tampoco
<arp-> ah
<arp-> habra que usar esos valores
<arp-> capas
<arp-> echo -n 25 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<arp-> como root ?
<Kelito> arp-, no funcionara por que no le dio error de rango sino de permisos
<Carmen> nada
<Kelito> fijate algo Carmen algunos sugieren hacer unos cambios en el xorg.conf
<arp-> um
<Kelito> Carmen, intentaremos eso, pero debemos ser cuidadosos para no dejarte sin servidor grafico
<Carmen> ok
<arp-> Kelito hay parametros que regular el brillo y contraste
<arp-> desde X
<arp-> digamos, independiente al driver de video
<Kelito> arp-, pero esos parametros usan el driver de video
<arp-> Kelito, calculo que el server X
<arp-> podria tener sus propios parametros
<arp-> de brillo y contraste
<Carmen> xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native
<Carmen> intente eso
<Carmen> y me dio esto
<Kelito> Carmen, hagamos algo: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Carmen> y por que no mejor desde un root terminal
<Carmen> para no usar el sudo
<Kelito> Carmen, el sudo es mas seguro
<Kelito> ahora fijate en ese archivo
<Kelito> encontraras unos parametros
<Kelito> hay unos que nos interesan mucho
<Kelito> dicen menuentry
<Kelito> y dentro de ellos hay una linea llamada linux
<Kelito> Carmen, los ves?
<Carmen> /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###   esa ?
<Kelito> no jeejje
<Kelito> busca primero las q dicen menuentry
<Carmen> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-33-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<Kelito> Carmen, ok,
<Kelito> un poquito mas abajo de cada menu entry hay una linea que dice linux
<Kelito> la vez?
<Kelito> la ves?
<Carmen> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic root=UUID=ae85acdf-c4eb-4ad7-8aa3-ef3562c44a38 ro   quiet splash
<Carmen> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic
<Kelito> exacto
<Kelito> Carmen, en esa linea que dice linux, al final coloca
<Kelito> acpi=off
<Carmen> despues de generic
<Kelito> no
<Kelito> despues de splash
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> ok, cuantas menuentry hay q dicen ubuntu?
<Carmen> ya
<Kelito> esa sola?
<Kelito> o hay otras?
<Carmen> deja ver
<Carmen> si quieres te la mando por pastebin
<Carmen> asi la ves enterita
<Kelito> Carmen, perfecto.. buena idea..
<Carmen> http://pastebin.com/exHt1PzE
<Carmen> ya regreso,,no te vayas por favor
<Carmen> tocan a mi puerta
<Kelito> Carmen, aqui esta tu archivo modificado http://pastebin.com/b3Ng7TnZ
<Kelito> nota q en la siguiente menuentry q tambien dice ubuntu, en la linea linux tambien coloque al final acpi=off
<Kelito> de todas formas como lo modificaste tu ya deberia funcionar asi que no tienes q hacer el otro cambio que yo hice, ahora guarda el archivo y reinicia
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> ya regreso
<Kelito> Carmen, te escribii
<Kelito> guarda el archivo..
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> Carmen, antes de reiniciar
<Kelito> quiero q probemos un comandito mas te parece:
<Kelito> ?
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<Kelito> Carmen, me dices cual es el resultado?
<Kelito> Carmen, quizas necesites hacerlo con sudio
<Kelito> sudo
<Kelito> Carmen, ??
<Carmen> Kelito, elresultado es que c me apago el monitor y tuve que reiniciar
<Carmen> ups
<Kelito> Carmen, no se apago
<Kelito> Carmen, significa que funciona..
<Kelito> fijate
<Kelito> primero ya q reiniciaste
<Kelito> verifica si el cambioq hicimos en el archivo funciono
<Kelito> intenta bajar la intensidad
<Kelito> Carmen?
<Carmen> no me funciona ahora el boton de bajar la densidad
<Kelito> Carmen, ok,
<Kelito> recuerdas el archivo q modificamos?
<Kelito> solo quita lo que añadimos
<Kelito> el acpi=off
<Kelito> guardas y reinicias
<Carmen> acpi_osi=Linux
<Kelito> no Carmen
<Kelito> en la linea q modificamos
<Carmen> y esa si la cambio por esa
<Kelito> en menuentry
<Kelito> en la linea q dice linux
<Kelito> luego de la palabra splash alli hay
<Kelito> acpi=off
<Kelito> quitas el "acpi=off"
<Carmen> cual era el comando para entrar en ese texto ?
<Carmen> y perdona lo trato de leer buscando arriba y c me perdio
<Kelito> Carmen, hagamos algo: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Kelito> ese es el comando
<Kelito> xD
<Carmen> que es lo que hace el acpi=off,,no me quita opciones del power ?
<Kelito> si las desactiva
<Carmen> mm ok
<Kelito> por eso vamos a quitarlo
<Kelito> para dejar todo como estaba
<Carmen> y el que te anote es para cuando los botones o el dim no funcionan ?
<Kelito> la ultima palabra deberia ser splash
<Carmen> ese me lo dieron en la sala de ingles
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> lo voy a borrar
<Kelito> Carmen, no sabria decirte, pero el comando q te apago el monitor, era para eso...
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> Carmen, no apaga el monitor realmente sino le quita el brillo de fondo
<Kelito> Carmen, ahora usando ese comando pero otro valor, podremos bajar el brillo de fondo
<Kelito> Ya arreglaste el archivo?
<Carmen> sip
<Kelito> Carmen, ok, vamos a reiniciar, te espero por aqui
<Kelito> para q sigamos
<Carmen> lo guarde ya
<Kelito> Carmen, perfecto..
<Kelito> Carmen, reinicia , te espero por aca
<Carmen> y si le doy un intento al que te escribi ?
<Carmen> acpi_osi=Linux
<Kelito> Carmen, si quieres lo hacemos luego del reinicio
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> reiniciare
<Kelito> Carmen, para evitar muchas configuraciones al mismo tiempo.. te espero
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> Carmen, volviste, lo primero que haremos es probar tus teclas de FN para intentar bajar el contraste del monitor, volvieron a funcionar?
<Carmen> sip
<Carmen> fue lo primero que hize
<Kelito> intenta: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=9A
<Kelito> eso reducira tu luz de fondo a la mitad
<Carmen> trabajan ;)
<Kelito> asi no brillara tanto
<Kelito> intenta: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=9A
<Carmen> bajo algo
<Kelito> Carmen, funciono? =D
<Carmen> con ese comando dandole otros paramentros no baja un poco mas
<Carmen> ?
<Kelito> intenta: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=55
<Kelito> intenta: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=55
<Carmen> pero cuando le doy a boton para que baje me vuelve a normal
<Carmen> osea el de FN y el de bajar
<Kelito> Carmen, si eso es porq esos botones aun no funcionan bien..
<Kelito> pero ya tenemos una solución parcial
<Carmen> ok y esa configuracion c queda ?
<Kelito> Carmen, no, pero ahorita quiero es enlazarla a los botones para q funcionen con los botones
<Kelito> si te sirvio?
<Carmen> no c la puedo agregar al texto para que arranque asi
<Kelito> Carmen, no, si añades ese comando al archivo que te mencione no podras arrancar la computadora..
<Kelito> Carmen, pero necesito saber si te funciono
<Carmen> y si hago un ejecutador para que lanze eso en el terminal
<Carmen> si me funciono de maravilla
<Kelito> intenta: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=55
<Carmen> bajo bastante
<Kelito> Ok esa es la instrucción
<Kelito> te lo bajara al minimo
<Kelito> puedes hacer un lanzador
<Kelito> como tu dijiste y tenerlo alli para bajarlo cuando quieras
<Kelito> Carmen, ahora vamos a tratar de ponerlo a funcionar con tus teclas FN?
<Kelito> Estas de acuerdo?
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> claro
<Carmen> asi seria lo adecuado
<Carmen> pero dame un minutito en lo quehago el comando arrancable
<Carmen> no tomo mucho
<Kelito> ok perfecto..
<Carmen> ok funciona
<Carmen> le subi la luz tratando con el boton
<Kelito> Carmen, muy bien... =D
<Carmen> y lo lanze,,trabaja de maravilla
<Kelito> Carmen, ahora necesito que porfavor..
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> hagas lo siguiente
<Kelito> cat /etc/acpi/handler.sh
<Kelito> y si te muestra un archivo, lo pegues y me lo muestres por pastebin.com
<Carmen> no existe
<Carmen> me dice
<Kelito> ok, esta bien... fijate
<Kelito> vamos a hacer un script
<Kelito> un script q nos permita subir y bajar el contraste usando el comando q te di...
<Carmen> mi primer script,,suena bien
<Kelito> te pegare el script en pastebin.com
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> y lo vas a ver, y lo guardas
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> en la dirección /usr/local/sbin/backlight.sh
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> http://pastebin.com/M6QSUnjF
<Kelito> Carmen, alli esta el archivo.. ya sabes guardalo como te dije...
<Carmen> lo pego a gedit
<Carmen> y lo guardo con el nombre que me diste
<Kelito> Carmen, si, te recomiendo q lo hagas con sudo
<Carmen> no entiendo
<Carmen> sudo gedit
<Kelito> sudo gedit
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> exacto!
<Carmen> perfecto
<Kelito> =D
<Carmen> sbin no me sale
<Carmen> sale bin
<Kelito> pegalo alli =D
<Kelito> en bin
<Kelito> Carmen, tambien si quieres puedes pegarlo en /usr/sbin/backlight.sh
<Carmen> ok lo hace asi esta 2 veces
<Kelito> ok, muy bien.. ahora como es un script vamos a darle permisos de ejecución
<Kelito> sudo chmod +x /lugar/donde/guardaste/elscript.sh
<Kelito> obviamente sustituyes /lugar/donde/guardaste/elscript.sh por la dirección o ruta donde guardaste el script
<brian-99> hola!
<Carmen> y para no fallar,que tal si escribo sudo +x y arrastro el archivo en el terminal
<Carmen> buscandolo con gksu nautilus
<Kelito> Carmen, no se si eso funcione pero intentalo...
<Kelito> de las dos formas, la q te di y la q piensas
<Carmen> ;phize y no paso absolutametne nada en terinal,,solo me salio otra linea nueva para otro comando nuevo
<Carmen> eso significa que ya lo edite ?
<Kelito> Carmen, no creo.. a ver donde guardaste por fin el archivo? en q ruta?
<Carmen> esta en el folder sbin
<Carmen> usr/sbin
<Carmen> y en usr/bin tambien
<Kelito> sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/backlight.sh
<Carmen> ok lo mismo paso,,nada
<Carmen> solo otra linea para otro comando
<Kelito> ok perfecto
<Kelito> no dio error?
<Carmen> nop
<Kelito> Carmen, usas gnome, kde, unity?
<Carmen> gnome
<Kelito> Ok, usas q versión de gnome
<Kelito> la 2 o la 3?
<Carmen> 2.30
<Carmen> 2.30.2
<Kelito> Carmen, ok, vamos a ver como enlazamos ese script a las teclas
<Kelito> dame 2 min
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> Carmen, vamos al menu Sistema, Preferencias y luego atajos del teclado
<Kelito> Carmen, ?
<Kelito> Carmen, Te fuistes?
<Carmen> Kelito, tuve que reiniciar
<Carmen> sorry
<Carmen> ok ire a lo de el teclado
<Kelito> Carmen, ok, vamos a  sistema..
<Kelito> preferencias
<Kelito> y luego Atajos del Teclado
<brian-99> estoy contento! :D
<Kelito> brian-99, que bueno =D
<brian-99> pude configurar al fin la frecuencia del monitor
<brian-99> :D
<brian-99> graciassss!
<Kelito> Carmen, me avisas
<Carmen> ya estoy ahy
<Carmen> tendremos que hacer un boton
<Carmen> no veo el de la luz en nungun lado
<Kelito> ok...
<Carmen> lo creo y lo nombro y tu me dices que le pongo
<Kelito> si no vez el de la luz no hay problema
<Kelito> crea dos accesos
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> dos atajos
<Kelito> a teclas q tu quieras que funcionen para subir y bajar la luz
<Kelito> y a la que sea para subir
<Kelito> vas a llamar al script
<Kelito> /usr/sbin/backlight.sh up
<Kelito> y la q sea para bajar llamaras al script de esta forma:
<Kelito> /usr/sbin/backlight.sh down
<Kelito> guardas y pruebas las teclas
<brian-99> para un monitor CRT de 17° que resolucion es aconsejable? 1024x768 85Hz esta bien?
<Kelito> yo normalmente uso 75hz
<Kelito> y 60
<Kelito> pero si tu monitor soporta 85hz usala
<brian-99> ahm, si soporta 85 buenisimo gracias, a 60 se ve mal xD
<Kelito> a tu orden =D
<Kelito> Carmen, Cujentame como te fue?
<Carmen> no psa nada cuando lo hago
<Kelito> :O
<Carmen> asigne ctrl F11
<Kelito> estas llamando al script?
<Carmen> y ctrl F12
<Carmen> sip
<Kelito> intenta usar añadirle
<Kelito> antes el sudo
<Kelito> quizas sea eso
<Kelito> xD
<Kelito> añade antes de la ruta del script sudo
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> sudo /usr/sbin/backlight.sh up
<Kelito> sudo /usr/sbin/backlight.sh down
<Kelito> y abre una terminal
<Kelito> y pruebalo manualmente a ver si sirve
<Kelito> coloca uno de esos comandos
<Kelito> y ve como funciona
<Carmen> nada
<Kelito> ni siquiera en el terminal funciona?
<Carmen> dejame ver
<Carmen> syntax error
<Kelito> ammm..
<Kelito> a ver en q linea te da el error?
<Kelito> no te da un numero?
<Kelito> pegame el archivo para yo corregirlo
<Kelito> =D
<Carmen> 1-1  3-2  5-3  7-4  -9-5  -11-6  -13-7  -15
<Kelito> una preguntica
<Kelito> tu pegaste el archivo
<Kelito> con los numeritos
<Kelito> q habia a los lados?
<Kelito> :O
<Carmen> nop,,dice que no los encuentra
<Carmen> Syntax error: newline unexpected (expecting ")")
<Kelito> q raro por
<Kelito> q yo lo pegue en mi pc y funciono
<Kelito> lo subire a internet
<Kelito> nada mas para q lo descargues okis?
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> http://kelito.fedorapeople.org/backlight.sh
<Carmen> puedo borrar el que esta entonces
<Kelito> Carmen, alli esta
<Kelito> Carmen, si borralo
<Kelito> solo asegurate
<Kelito> de poner el archivo q te descargues en el mismo lugar donde estaba el otro
<Carmen> estoynotando que los numeros del texto no estan al lado de las lines
<Kelito> Carmen, esos numeros no forman parte del archivo, hay q copiar el texto sin los numeros
<Kelito> Carmen, de todas formas ya el archivo que yo subi lo probe en mi pc y funciona, solo descargalo y sustituyelo por el otro
<Carmen> eso hare
<Carmen> el tuyo no tiene numeros
<Carmen> lo que pasa es que en pastebin lleva numeros
<Carmen> al darle copy
<Carmen> me traje todo
<Kelito> Carmen, te entiendo hasta a mi me ha pasado
<Carmen> ;)
<Kelito> Carmen, funciono?
<Carmen> dejame probarlo
<Carmen> eliminare el sudo de el comando
<Kelito> Carmen, aun no
<Carmen> por que no funciona
<Kelito> pruebalo con el sudo
<Kelito> =D
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> ahh :(
<Kelito> pruebalo tambien por consola
<Kelito> por consola q te dice?
<Carmen> comando no encontrado
<Carmen> creo que tengo que darle permisos a este nuevo
<Kelito> donde pusiste el archivo?
<Kelito> si debes darle permisos
<Carmen> lo remplaze por el que tenia
<Kelito> sudo chmod + x /usr/sbin/backlight.sh
<Kelito> o tambien sudo chmod + x /usr/bin/backlight.sh
<Carmen> cannot access `x': No such file or directory
<Kelito> o tambien sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/backlight.sh
<Kelito> perdon por el espacio en blanco
<Kelito> pega la x del simbolo de +
<Kelito> o tambien sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/backlight.sh
<Kelito> o tambien sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/backlight.sh
<Kelito> o tambien sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/backlight.sh
<Carmen> sudo /usr/sbin/backlight.sh down
<Carmen> /usr/sbin/backlight.sh: decreasing brightness from 0xff to 0xEF
<Carmen> pero no baja
<Kelito> intenta varias veces
<Kelito> como unas 10
<Kelito> porq baja de a poquito
<Carmen> nop :(
<Kelito> sigue intentando
<Carmen> el que funciona es el del ejecutador que hize
<Kelito> hasta q llegue a 55
<Kelito> 0x55
<Carmen> /usr/sbin/backlight.sh: decreasing brightness from 0x55 to 0x45
<Carmen> el dice que hace pero no hace nada
<Kelito> Carmen, y bajo?
<Carmen> nop
<Kelito> :O
<Kelito> jjajaja creo q se cual es el problema -.-
<Kelito> busca el archivo y abrelo con sudo gedit
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> la linea  var1=`setpci -s 00:02.1 F4.B`
<Kelito> cambiala por
<Kelito>  var1=`setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B`
<Kelito> Carmen, avisame =D
<Carmen> todavia
<Carmen> nada
<Kelito> Carmen, busca todas las lineas  q digan
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> jajaja Carmen me sale mejor enviarte el archivo de nuevo
<Kelito> jajaja
<Carmen> nop
<Carmen> ya
<Carmen> funciona de maravilla
<Carmen> eres un genio
<Kelito> cambiaste todas las lineas
<Carmen> sipcomo dijistes
<Kelito> q decian 00:02.1 a 00:02.0?
<Carmen> ahora me baja grandemente la luz
<Kelito> Si??
<Kelito> jejejeje
<Carmen> y si se la asigno al boton de ella para esa funcion
<Carmen> ese comando
<Kelito> Carmen, eso es lo q quisiera pero alli si no se como hacer el atajo con la tecla función si puedes hazlo
<Kelito> Carmen lo que hicimos con el script
<Kelito> fue
<Kelito> llamar al comando setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B
<Kelito> llamar al comando setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=
<Kelito> fijate el numero 00:02:0
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> sabes que significa ese  numeroi?
<Carmen> no c,,creo el gnome
<Kelito> te acuerdas el lspci q hiciste
<Kelito> ?'
<Carmen> si lo tengo ahy
<Kelito> q te salia VGA compatible controller
<Kelito> fijate el numero q te sale alli
<Carmen> asi es
<Kelito> Es el mismo cierto?
<Carmen> sip
<Carmen> eso quiere decir que tienes intel
<Kelito> Ese numero es un identificador, el comando setpci le pasa al dispositivo un parametro en especifico..
<Carmen> y mas adelantadito que el mio
<Kelito> en nuestro caso..
<Kelito> lo q hicimos fue modificar el parametro de luz de fondo
<Kelito> jejeje
<Kelito> Carmen, me alegra haberte ayudado
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> =D
<Carmen> fueron varias horas
<Kelito> Carmen, ahora si voy a dormir...
<Carmen> grasias
<Kelito> Carmen, estamos a tu orden..
<Kelito> Carmen, si carmeen
<Carmen> yo tambien
<Carmen> que descances
<Carmen> ;)
<Kelito> pero recuerdas q dijiste q pensabas qtu problema no tenia solucion
<Kelito> que equivocados estabamos
<Kelito> jejeje =D
<Kelito> Carmen, si habia solución! Que bueno!
<Carmen> lo unico que solo rabaja en consola
<Carmen> no en teclado
<Carmen> pero ya esta
<Kelito> en teclado no?
<Kelito> porq?
<Carmen> no c,ledoy la tecla y nada
<Kelito> en la tecla, el comando q llama debe ser igualito
<Kelito> al q colocas en la consola
<Carmen> y copie el comando de la consola,,solo para asegurarme de no cometer erorres
<Carmen> siii
<Carmen> y si le hago un ejecutador
<Kelito> q extraño... :S
<Carmen> para cada uno
<Kelito> puedes hacerf
<Carmen> no importa
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> un ejecutador
<Kelito> para subir
<Carmen> perfecto
<Kelito> y uno para bajar
<Carmen> ok
<Kelito> y haces click en uno
<Kelito> o en el otro dependiendo
<Kelito> xD
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> te lo agradesco mucho
<Kelito> Carmen, tranquila carmen, cualquier cosa si ando por aqui me buscas, para cualquier otra ayuda, si tardo en responder es xq no ando en la pc
<Carmen> ok
<Carmen> te puedo poner de amigo aqui ?
<Tiffon> nas
<spjulius> o/
<fosco_> buenas
<Andurino> wenas
<Andurino> alguien conoce de algun cliente multiprotocolo o no , que permita la traduccion , que tenga algun pluging o algo asi..
<Andurino> se que mirc tenia algo asi, pero no funciono demasiado bien (hablo de unos cuantos años)
<fosco_> Andurino: el cliente con más pllugins q conozco es pidgin
<fosco_> mira aqui a ver si tienen lo q buscas http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<Andurino> gracias fosco
<Andurino> fosco, aparece un pluging interesante pero aparentemente la documentacion y la aplicacion no se corresponden, de modo que copie el compilado.so (seguramente es de 32bit yo uso 64 bit) y lo pege y le di permisos.. No sale nada
<Andurino> leeyendo un poco mas, veo que los creadores no han publicado (o no hacen referencia de donde estan) los sources..
<Andurino> asi que nada, de todos modos gracias fosco
<jaime> hola a tod@s, tengo un problema para grabar screencast en ubuntu, uso xvipcap, ¿ alguien me recomiendo algún otro ?
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en el centro de software?
<jaime> si
<jaime> hola mimecar, si pero ninguno me va
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que falla?
<jaime> me graba pero no llega a grabar mi voz
<jota> locobot_1: help
<jota> uBOTu-fr: help
<Ignacio_> hola
<josep> Hola
<Ignacio_> Necesito que me digan algun  tema para linux bueno
<josep> A mi me gusta azenis
<Ignacio_> Ok
<josep> es asi oscuro
<Ignacio_> Como..
<Ignacio_> Un .. mac os
<josep> pues menus oscuros y botones azules
<josep> no
<josep> me puedes dar algun tema para ue haga tutorial sobre ello
<Ignacio_> y..
<Ignacio_> Algo como windows..
<josep> quieres que ubuntu se parezca a windows?
<josep> entonces descarga win-2 7
<Ignacio_> si..
<Ignacio_> Azenis red
<Ignacio_> ?
<josep> eso son iconos
<josep> pero bajatelos si quieres
<josep> no se
<josep> ves a
<josep> www.gnome-look.org
<josep> despues descargate los que sean GTK 2.X
<Ignacio_> aa ok
<josep> alli hay un monton
<josep> de temas
<Ignacio_> OK!
<josep> me podeis dar ideas para hacer tutoriales
<josep> ?
<guampa> si la primer idea es que los postees en un blog, no aca josep
<Ignacio_> Saben como instalo la libreria: libqt-mt.so.3
<Ignacio_> Saben como instalo la libreria: libqt-mt.so.3
<Infernet> Ignacio_: q version de ubuntu tenes?
<Ignacio_> es la 11.04
<Infernet> Ignacio_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/libqt3-mt/download
<Ignacio_> OK!
<Infernet> para 32 bits
<Ignacio_> si 32 bits
<Infernet> descargalo y ejecutalo
<Ignacio_> Ok!
<darth_> hola a todos
<darth_> instalado xubuntu en eeepc 1000H, ideas para mejorar rendimiento por favor
<soul_> hola
<Infernet> hola
<soul_> hola que tal
<soul_> mm alguien por ahi
<soul_> infernet te puedo aser una pregunta
<soul_> si sigues ahi?
<Infernet> soul_: decime
<soul_> o genial
<soul_> mira tengo un problema
<soul_> en el
<soul_> centro de software
<soul_> de ubuntu
<soul_> osea no puedo descargar
<soul_> me lo impide no se porque
<soul_> me da error
<Infernet> soul_: que version de ubuntu tenes?
<soul_> mm
<soul_> que version es veras
<soul_> 10.4
<soul_> o algo asi
<Infernet> soul_: proba en una terminal: sudo apt-get update
<soul_> ajam
<soul_> olles infernet no tienes correo
<soul_> para pasarte una imagen
<soul_> de lo que me aparece
<xangua> !enter
<xangua> vas a decir tu problema o a apretar enter todo el dia ¿ :S
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<soul_> cuando trato de instalar algo
<Infernet> soul_: cuando quieras pegar texto usa pastebin.ubuntu.com
<xangua> o imagebin para las imagenes
<soul_> o oks
<Infernet> soul_: que error te tira?
<soul_> mira deja prendo la otra pc para pasarte la imagen
<soul_> lla que el error es en mi lap
<soul_> orita te digo
<soul_> dame un segundo
<soul_> lo que llo creo
<soul_> es debido a que tengo un wifi del asco
<soul_> al tratar de insistir en instalar el wine en dos ocasiones
<soul_> y no pude
<Infernet> :P
<soul_> y tube que cancelar la descarga
<soul_> de ahi vino el problema
<soul_> pero no creo
<soul_> que haiga sido eso
<Infernet> soul_: si tu problema es que no podes ni actualizar ni buscar/instalar paquetes puede llegar a ser la lista de repositorios, lo mas probable
<soul_> ohh alo mejor tienes razon
<Infernet> soul_: llegaste al proceso de descarga entonces?
<Infernet> con el apt-get install wine?
<soul_> nop no lo e intentado en la terminal
<Infernet> fijate, proba: sudo apt-get install wine
<Infernet> acordate del update antes, para actualizar repositorios
<soul_> sip nomas estoy esperando que mi lap se conecte a la wifi del asco que tengo
<Sancas> se me arruino el arranque de ubuntu
<Sancas> noc xq no me sirve :(
<Sancas> solo actualize
<Sancas> se actualizo el kernel
<Sancas> aunq ya probe con el anterior pero nada :s
<Sancas> se me queda la pantalla negra
<Sancas> solo puedo entrar en modo recuperacion
<Sancas> y en graficos como modo seguro
<Infernet> Sancas: aparece o no aparece grub?
<Sancas> Infernet, sii grub si aparece
<Sancas> todo me aparece bien
<Sancas> hasta el splash de ubuntu como q esta cargando
<Sancas> pero de ahi se me pone negra la pantalla
<Sancas> y no pasa
<Sancas> ya la he dejado un buen rato y nada
<Infernet> Sancas: y lo unico q hiciste fue actualizar el sistema?
<Sancas> see
<wicope> Sancas: quita del arranque "quiet splash" y pon debug así ves el error ... si no se soluciona elige otro kernel
<Sancas> adonde pongo eso??
<wicope> Sancas: en la entrada del grub supongo, en el mismo grub
<Sancas> wicope, pues ya intente con el kernel anterior y nada
<Sancas> donde esta quiet splash lo borro y pongo debug
<Sancas> ok
<Sancas> me espera un rato mientras pruebo
<wicope> lee bien, o escribe bien...
<soul_> volvi
<soul_> asi mira infernet este es mi problema
<soul_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/pantallazoao.png/
<soul_> cada vez que quiero instalar algo
<soul_> lo ultimo que pude bajar fue el wine
<soul_> antes de que me saltara este problema
<soul_> hola?
<Sancas> wicope, mmm no pude :(
<Sancas> en la pantalla solo me salieron 2 lineas
<Kelito> arp-, bro ayer solucionamos por fin
<Sancas> y la ultima q pude ver decia starting cpu pinting
<Kelito> arp-, el problema de carmen y la retroiluminacion
<Infernet> soul_: aca estoy, raro...y por consola?
<Sancas> printing*
<Sancas> y de ahi se me pone la pantalla negra
<Sancas> probe con los 2 kernels y lo msimo :(
<soul_> ohhhh
<soul_> olles infernet checate la imagen que pase
<soul_> para que sepas mi problema
<soul_> no es tan grande como el de sancas
<soul_> pero es como dice un amigo
<Infernet> soul_: si la vi, y por consola probaste como te dije?
<soul_> una boludes que paso por ahi y no me di cuenta
<Sancas> :)
<soul_> consola
<soul_> ??
<Infernet> soul_: por terminal
<Sancas> quiero ver quiero ver la imagen :D
<soul_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/pantallazoao.png/
<soul_> por ejemplo mira boy a instalar el compiz fusion por la terminal aver que pasa
<Sancas> Uu q chido escritorio :D
<soul_> jajja
<soul_> gracias
<soul_> :D
<soul_> mmm me aparecio operacion invalida
<soul_> o escribi mal el comando en la terminal
<soul_> o algo anda mal aqui
<soul_> o sisisi
<soul_> si se puede
<soul_> infernet
<soul_> pero porque no por medio del centro de software
<Infernet> soul_: pudiste? chequea esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/147999
<soul_> sep pero no por la opcion del centro de software de ubuntu
<soul_> uhh aber
<soul_> ohhhh interesante infernet
<soul_> lo probare
<soul_> ohhh muchas gracias infernet aunque no use el metodo de la pagina
<soul_> sino que instale unos paquetes de la terminal del compiz fusion
<soul_> parese que volvio a jalar
<soul_> a saber porque
<Infernet> soul_: por nada ;)
<soul_> pero gracias por ru ayuda
<soul_> porcierto no tienes msn infernet
<Infernet> soul_: no
<soul_> ohhh bueno nimodo
<soul_> ahi nos hablamos
<soul_> chau
<soul_> y nuevamente gracias por tu ayuda
<mrfox> hola necesito descargar video de youtube o el mp3  pero youtube-dl no me funciona   tengo ubuntu 10.10
<mrfox> ?
<Casi-miro> mrfox  ¿complemento para navegador. por ejemplo downloadhelper ?
<Casi-miro> para firefox
<Casi-miro> yo es el que utilizo
<mrfox> eso como lo descargo??
<XuMuK> hola
<xangua> desde el menu de complementos
<Casi-miro> si
<mrfox> ok
<_16BITBoy_> Buenas
<_16BITBoy_> ¿alguno usa Enlightenment en ubuntu?
<fosco_> _16BITBoy_: alguna vez lo he usado, aunque mi escritorio habitual es gnome
<_16BITBoy_> fosco_ y en natty ? estoy buscando paquetes binarios para 11.04, en el ppa hay uno pero bastante desactualizado
<_16BITBoy_> no se si compilarlo será buena idea :D
<fosco_> supongo que la version será la DR17
<_16BITBoy_> si
<fosco_> y que problema hay con esa version?
<_16BITBoy_> que para natty no encuentro paquetes actualizados, entonces no se que tal le sentará que le instales paquetes de lucid, o mejor intente compilarlo
<xangua> que no es e17 la última¿ >.<
<fosco_> no acabo de entender tu duda, el paquete de natty es el DR17, igual que el de lucid
<xangua> de hace como un lustro creo que es
<_16BITBoy_> si, pero hay bastantes incompatibilidades con temas y modulos, todo por el numero de revision
<_16BITBoy_> al menos eso es lo que sale en el bugtracker de launchpad
<fosco_> pues q yo sepa no hay ninguna incompatibilidad
<fosco_> lo isntalas con el gestor de paquetes, como cualquier otro programa
<fosco_> y lo eliges desde la pantalla de inicio de sesión
<fosco_> no tiene más secreto
<_16BITBoy_> lo instalaré a ver si no falla :3 por que al leer lo de la incompatibilidad con los temas nuevos que se estan haciendo y tal pues...
<Chico23> #sevilla
<soul> hola
<soul> saludando a qui de nuevo
<soul> con otra de mis boludeses
<soul> nose si alguien me pueda ayudar
<soul> hola
<soul> alguien por ahi
<Infernet> soul: formula la pregunta de una, no importa si es una boludez o no
<Infernet> soul: si no sos especifico nadie te va a poder ayudar
<soul> jajjajajaja claro
<soul> si es facil
<Infernet> :P
<soul> no pense que siguieras aqui infernet
<soul> genial
<soul> asi mira es rapido no te quito mucho tiempo
<soul> osea
<soul> active el esmerald
<Infernet> soul: nadie me quita tiempo, solo el tiempo mismo
<soul> ohhh
<Infernet> :PP
<soul> sos un filosofo infernet
<Infernet> mas o menos
<Infernet> (?)
<soul> ossiisis
<soul> te cuento
<Infernet> dale
<soul> si y active el emerald
<xangua> ni porque hace años que dejo de ser mantenido emeral lo dejan de usar >.<
<soul> ohhhh
<soul> bueno alo mejor tienes una idea si y quise poner un tema
<soul> pero no me aparece
<soul> el borde del tema
<soul> que instale
<soul> de hecho ninguno
<xangua> si usas unity, emerald no anda en el
<soul> como que no me jalan los temas del emerald
<soul> ohhhhhhh
<xangua> si no usas unity/natty : emerald --replace &
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<soul> ohhh si lla lo hice
<soul> creo que si tengo el unity
<soul> conrazon no jala
<soul> y en caso contrario si sigue sin jalar
<soul> nop
<soul> no estoy usando el unity en el otro
<soul> pero porque diablos no me jalan los temas
<xangua> porque no tendras instalado ninguno
<xangua> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<soul> seee tengo instalado uno
<Infernet> soul: http://darkchapel.blogspot.com/2011/05/emerald-en-ubuntu-1104.html
<soul> el mismo que aqui
<soul> el metalic glass
<soul> pero no me jala que raro
<soul> ohh aber deja me checo tu link infernet
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Infernet> hola
<soul> mm dame un segundo ando probando el link aber que tal si jala
<soul> asi
<soul> Después de todo un día de búsqueda por la red y gracias a San Google, lo encontré, en una página japonesa (y eso que no sé japonés)
<soul> jajajaja k pdo
<Infernet> :P
<Infernet> google todo lo puede
<soul> seee
<soul> balla que esta algo largo
<soul> lo primero que are
<soul> es desinstalarlo
<XuMuK> en este canal no hay reglas sobre
<XuMuK> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<XuMuK> pues sí
<XuMuK> mimecar, hola
<soul> quien diablos es el traumado con la tecla enter
<soul> que acada rato lo repite
<XuMuK> el traumado de la tecla enter se ve que eres tú soul ... nadie mas la usa tanto...
<soul>  jajaj tenes razon ;D
<soul> para mi es como dejar de respirar si no uso la tecla enter
<XuMuK> soul, pues pon comas
<XuMuK> o puntos
<soul> perdona pero soy mexicano
<soul> los mexicanos escribimos como queremos
<soul> nada personal
<fosco_> soul: este canal tiene una nosrmas, una de ellas es no abusar del enter, no es nada personal
<mimecar> tendrás que escribir según las reglas del canal
<soul> pero a que te refieres con enter
<soul> a que no use comas y puntos
<soul> a eso
<mimecar> soul: a usar frases cortas
<fosco_> soul: a que no pulses enter cada dos palabras
<soul> a okz
<soul> como xumok con sus mensajes
<soul> pues si
<soul> mimecar, hola
<soul> a eso se refieren
<soul> oks tratare de no cerrerar mas mis mensajes y no darle tanto enter
<soul> no me molesta en absoluto
<soul> a porcierto gracias por la alluda infernet me sirvio de mucho
<Infernet> soul: por nada ;)
<Infernet> soul: creditos a San Google de Los Patricios
<soul> jjajjaaj see muy cierto
<soul> infernet; disculpa llaves donde dice la parte de guardar el codigo, Guardamos el código como "emeraldfix.txt"  en el paso 4. mi pregunta es  como lo guardo
<mimecar> abre gedit y lo guardas
<Infernet> soul: eso mismo, guardarlo con el mismo gedit
<soul> ohh el que me pasaste
<soul> infernet: a no mm cual es el gedit disculpa esque soy muy nuevo en ubuntu
<soul> que diga linux
<mimecar> alt+f2, gedit
<soul> mimecar: o okaz una hoja de texto gracias
<Infernet> soul: eso, lo abris y pegas el codigo q te dice y lo guardas con ese nombre, sin las comillas como dice en la pag
<soul> infernet: me quede en el paso 5 y 6 , lla que no me marca error el paso 5 pase al paso 6 pero me marca tambien error el paso 6
<Infernet> soul: a ver, tenes una terminal abierta?
<soul> infernet: si y abri una nueva como dice ahi
<soul> pero me sigue marcando error
<Infernet> soul: estas seguro q tenes la version 11.04 no?
<soul> checo
<soul> infernet:si
<Infernet> soul: a ver, en la terminal pone cd emerald
<soul> infernet: asi solo cd emerald
<mimecar> ¿sabeis que emerald es un proyecto que no tiene soporte verdad?
<Infernet> soul: si
<Infernet> soul: y luego: sudo patch -p1 < emeraldfix.txt
<soul> infernet: escribo cd emerald y me marca eror
<soul> infernet:no existe el fichero o directorio
<fosco_> total, después de varios peleandose con esto pondrá emerald, verá algo que no le gusta y lo quitará ;)
<fosco_> varios días*
<Infernet> soul: fijate en q directorio estas: ls y enter
<soul> infernet:como en que directorio estoy
<Lataria> hola alguien sabe dónde ser guardan los .deb instalados?
<Infernet> soul: seguiste los pasos de la pagina? como llegaste al paso 5 y 6?
<soul> seeep
<soul> nomas omiti la opcion de
<fosco_> Lataria: /var/cache/apt/archives
<soul> el final del paso 3 lla que me marcaba error
<mimecar> soul: si un paso te da error no pasas al siguiente
<soul> ohh llaveo
<Lataria> fosco_,  gracias
<soul> bueno ni pex mas al rato le pregunto a un amigo acerca de esto detodas maneras gracias por tu alluda infernet
<soul> y mimecar
<Infernet> soul: por nada
<Lataria> los que se instalan por el centro de software también? porque no lo encuentro
<mimecar> Lataria: todos
<Infernet> Lataria: si todos
<Lataria> intenté uscar con el uscador *.deb pero me dice que no encuantra nada Que hago mal?
<mimecar> ¿que buscador estas usando?
<fosco_> Lataria: sí, todos ban al mismo sitio
<Lataria> el buscador de archivos que viene uncluido
<Lataria> incluido
<mimecar> solo busca en la carpeta actual
<fosco_> no hay nada q buscar
<fosco_> entra en /var/cache/apt/archives
<Lataria> ya miré en esa carpeta
<fosco_> y ahi están todos
<fosco_> si no está ahi es q no lo tienes
<Lataria> y no lo encuantro sin embargo está instalado
<Lataria> tal vez si lo desinstalo y lo vuelvo a instalar?
<mimecar> Lataria: siempre que no hayas limpiado el caché
<Lataria> que yo sepa no
<Lataria> de todos modos reinstalarlo puede servir entonces
<mimecar> ¿vas a copiar los .deb a otro equipo?
<Lataria> si, uno dónde no tengo internet
<fosco_> puedes reinstalarlo, o directamente descargarlo manualmente de packages.ubuntu.com
<Lataria> voy a buscar
<cousteau> Lataria, quieres instalar paquetes sin conexión a internet? Synaptic tiene una opción para generar un script
<Lataria> ok gracias buscaré pero ahora tengo que llevar estos programas a la escuela :)
<Lataria> pero investigaré porque me puede ser muy util
<mimecar> Lataria: tienes la misma versión de ubuntu en la escuela
<mimecar> con las mismas actualizaciones?
<Lataria> las actualizaciones también van a parar al mismo lugar?
<mimecar> si
<Lataria> las máquinas son IDENTICAS TODAS
<mimecar> pero tienen que estar con los mismos paquetes instalados
<mimecar> también en la versión de ubuntu?
<Lataria> son clones :)
<Lataria> todo igual
<mimecar> clona tu sistema actual
<cousteau> marcas en synaptic los paquetes que quieras instalar, pero en vez de darle a Aplicar, le das a Archivo > Generar un script de descarga de paquetes
<Lataria> son las que el gobierno de mi pais entrego a los alumnos de la escuela pública
<Lataria> ok
<cousteau> te vas a otro ordenador con Ubuntu (u otro Linux, e incluso Mac o Windows+Cygwin) y ejecutas el script, que descargará los paquetes.
<cousteau> vuelves a tu PC con el pendrive donde está el script y los .deb que se han descargado, y en Synaptic vas a Archivo > Añadir paquetes descargados
<Lataria> ok muchisimas gracias
<Lataria> lo que no entiendo es porque al buscar los .deb no aparecen tengo que aprender a buscar :)
<fosco_> Lataria: find /var -iname *.deb
<fosco_> ya verás como salen
<Lataria> ok muchas gracias la verdad es que prefiero la consola al gui
<Lataria> el instalador de paquetes Gbi que aparece como opción al descargar el archivo es el que después lo ejecuta por defecto?
<Lataria> GDebi
<South_Tony_> Buenas tardes.
<Lataria> adios y gracias
<South_Tony_> Quería saber como puedo hacer para recuperar una instalación de ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> ¿que le ha pasado a esa instalación?
<South_Tony_> Ehmm...
<South_Tony_> Un día después de una actualización se fastidió nautilus.
<South_Tony_> Y el centro de software.
<South_Tony_> Así que los desinstalé desde synaptic y los volví a instalar.
<South_Tony_> Pero ahora el modo gráfico no anda ni para atrás ni para adelante.
<South_Tony_> Y bueno, no quiero reinstalar porque tengo juegos que compré desde el centro de software.
<South_Tony_> Y bueno, descargas y demás cosas.
<xangua> desinstalar y reinstalar cosas nunca ha arreglado nada
<South_Tony_> Pues ahora ya lo sé :D
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<xangua> habras desinstalado más cosas que necesita el escritorio, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<South_Tony_> Me hubiese gustado saberlo antes de ayer así no rompía nada :$
<xangua> eso debería de instalar l que sea que hayas quitado
<South_Tony_> Ok, ahora lo pruebo.
<mimecar> los juegos que has comprado estarán asociado a tu cuenta
<mimecar> de ubuntu one
<South_Tony_> Ah, genial.
<South_Tony_> Mhhhh...
<South_Tony_> Como me conecto a la red desde modo texto?
<South_Tony_> Porque en el modo gráfico me pide una pass al inicio...
<South_Tony_> Pero si no puedo entrar al modo gráfico no puedo poner esa pass.
<mimecar> South_Tony_: esa password será la del deposito de claves
<South_Tony_> Claaro
<mimecar> si es tu equipo la tienes que saber
<South_Tony_> Si la sé...
<South_Tony_> Pero cómo la introduzco estando en modo texto?=
<mimecar> no tienes entorno gráfico?
<South_Tony_> Si no, no me conecta a la red.
<South_Tony_> Está fastidiado.
<mimecar> conectas por cable o por wifi?
<South_Tony_> wifi
<mimecar> ¿no tienes un cable de red?
<South_Tony_> Tengo el router en el otro lado de la casa, no puedo llevar toda la pc hasta allá.
<mimecar> ¿cual es el error que te sale al entrar en el entonro gráfico?
<South_Tony_> Me salen varios...
<igorov> hola
<South_Tony_> Pero por ejemplo, me dice que no tengo acceso a mi carpeta personal.
<igorov> algun canal libre sobre java?
<mimecar> #java
<South_Tony_> Que no tengo suficientes privilegios.
<igorov> en español
<South_Tony_> No puedo minimizar ventanas por lo mismo.
<mimecar> mira si existe #java-es o entra en el hispano
<mimecar> South_Tony_: solo necesitas poner el password del deposito de claves
<South_Tony_> Claro, pero no me abre esa ventana.
<South_Tony_> Porque no me aparece tampoco la barra de arriba.
<mimecar> alt+f2 , nombre d ela aplicación
<mimecar> si dice que no tienes permisos, has modificado algo más
<mimecar> por desinstalar un paquete no desaparecen permisos
<South_Tony_> Eso fue todo lo que hice, desinstalar nautilus y el centro de software.
<South_Tony_> No toqué nada más.
<South_Tony_> Y el alt+f2 no hace nada tampoco.
<mimecar> no vistes el listado de programas que se quitaban con esos paquetes?
<South_Tony_> Sip.
<mimecar> lo raro es que tengas incluso entorno gráfico
<South_Tony_> Pero era muy largo.
<fosco_> aceptar
<fosco_> xD
<mimecar> South_Tony_: si es largo, quiere decir que te quedas sin sistema
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer la conexión wifi desde la consola
<mimecar> que cifrado usas?
<South_Tony_> Eso es lo que quiero saber hace rato :D
<South_Tony_> wpa2-tkip
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo iwconfig wlan0
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<South_Tony_> A ver... ga
<South_Tony_> IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any
<mimecar> !paste South_Tony_
<kubot> South_Tony_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<South_Tony_> -.-
<mimecar> te tiene que salir más información
<South_Tony_> No es lo mismo que lo copie acá?
<South_Tony_> Sisi me sale.
<South_Tony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656602/
<mimecar> con WEP se los comandos, con WPA2 no
<mimecar> ¿tienes la opción de quitar la contraseña del wifi?
<South_Tony_> Saco la pass mejor.
<mimecar> ok
<South_Tony> <.<
<South_Tony> >.>
<mimecar> eso es que ya lo tienes?
<South_Tony> c.
<mimecar> o que estas aburrido
<South_Tony> No, se reinició el router
<South_Tony> Y ya puedo entrar, solo necesito saber el comando ^^
<mimecar> iwconfig wlan0 essid tuessid
<mimecar> dhclient wlan0
<mimecar> con sudo antes
<South_Tony> Ok.
<South_Tony> el segundo comando tarda mucho en actuar?
<mimecar> segundos
<mimecar> iwconfig wlan0
<mimecar> tiene que salir tu essid
<South_Tony> Tendría que decir el nombre de mi essid en el campo Access point, verdad?
<mimecar> en Essid
<mimecar> access point me parece que es la mac del router
<South_Tony> Bueno, en ESSID me sale off/any
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid essid
<mimecar> ¿eso es lo que has puesto?
<South_Tony> si.
<South_Tony> Y reemplacé el segundo essid por el nombre de mi essid.
<South_Tony> Pruebo de vuelta a ver.
<mimecar> con eso tiene que aparecer tu essid
<South_Tony> No le especifico ningún canal ni nada?
<mimecar> en principio no, por si acaso
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel X
<South_Tony> Pruebo
<South_Tony> Por algún motivo no se conecta.
<mimecar> has quitado la contraseña?
<South_Tony> Bueno, supongo que si las compras se guardan en mi cuenta de ubuntu one, y las descargas las puedo pasar a la otra partición en modo texto, puedo reinstalar, no tiene sentido tener un sistema ya roto.
<South_Tony> Claro claro..
<South_Tony> Gracias igual.
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> gente tengo un server de correo y quiero obligar a los usuarios a cambiar la pass, alguien ha hecho esto ?
<alfplayer> fij0: se me ocurre que puedes enviarles mail con links a una intefaz de administración
<PakoTM> Wenas..
<ElWuilMeR> Buen día, saludos a todos.!! Alguien puede ayudarme con una pequeña duda sobre php y formulario de contacto por sendemail.??? Gracias desde ya. :)
<mimecar> ElWuilMeR: pregunta en OT
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar, cierto :) lo siento gracias :D
<sianhulo> saben en cual canal puedo preguntar sobre gome shell¿?
<mimecar> sianhulo: pregunta aquí, aunque es inestable en ubuntu
<sianhulo> es que las extensiones no me cargan
<mimecar> ¿has instalado gnome-tweak-tool?
<sianhulo> si
<sianhulo> y solo figura la de user theme(para cambiar los temas)
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado gnome-shell después de instalar las extensiones?
<sianhulo> incluso he reiniciado el sistema
<sianhulo> tampoco aparecen al uasr el comando lg
<mimecar> ¿son oficiales esas extensiones?
<sianhulo> no, se ubican en una carpeta, pero son extensiones que se encuentra por la web, y no he encontrado a nadie que haya tenido problemas
<Focusyn> alguien tiene psp go?
<sianhulo> Focusyn, yo tenia una psp¿por que?
<mimecar> sianhulo: siendo que gnome 3 es inestable en ubuntu, no lo se
<Focusyn> mi pregunta es, es posible usar mediago en ubuntu
<Focusyn> la tienda de psp
<toplop> a quien ayudo
<sianhulo> nunca lo intente, no la use mucho
<Focusyn> esto de que no hagan versiones para linux...
<Focusyn> no me gustar usar wine
<sianhulo> mimecar, de todas maneras es extraño, ya que las extensiones son de gnome shell, no deberia de afectarle el os que lo corre
<mimecar> si gnome shell fuera un paquete estable en ubuntu si
<toplop> mimecar: se upone que es un paquete estable.... pero no en ubuntu
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mimecar> el repositorio de ubuntu es inestable (y lo indican en el repositorio)
<toplop> mimecar: y no te gusta unity?
<sianhulo> mimecar, es que el error es tanto en natty como en ocelot(dodne supongo que gnome-shell es estable)
<mimecar> solo tengo ubuntu virtualizado, en mi distribución si que es estable
<mimecar> sianhulo: instala las extensiones oficiales de gnome shell
<sianhulo> unity lo que me gustan son las quicklist, nada mas. mimecar ¿usas fedora?
<mimecar> si esas te funcionan, el fallo es de programación
<mimecar> si
<sianhulo> mimecar, es que en los repositorios oficiales no hay extensiones
<sianhulo> en archlinux creo que si, y supongo que en fedora
<mimecar> descargalas de la web de gnome-shell
<mimecar> gnome-shell tampoco está en los repositorios oficiales
<kan_> alguien sabe por que a la hora de instalar los plugins para mp3 se bloquea mi maquina y solo reaccciona reiniciando
<mimecar> kan_: ¿como los instalas?
<sianhulo> kan_, intenta instalar los extras restringidos
<toplop> kan_ te pregunta al inicio cuando estes instalado el ubuntu
<sianhulo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<toplop> kan_: si no lo tienes instalados es facil buscar en centro de software "mp3" o "extras" instalas y yap
<kan_> intento reproducir una cancion y no lo hace, luego le doy buscar los paquetes y pasa eso
<mimecar> kan_: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sianhulo> kan_,  escribe en consola "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"(sin comillas)
<sianhulo> mimecar, gnome-shell no usa mutter para los efectos¿?
<mimecar> me parece que si
<sianhulo> mimecar, pues es extraño, ya que cuando instale gnome-shell, no se instalo mutter
<mimecar> no se los paquetes que instala ese repositorio de ppa
<kan_> ahora fue desde la terminal y me hiso lo mismo se bloquio!!
<mimecar> kan_: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas'
<kan_> natty
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<sianhulo> kan_, aprieta ctrl+alt+f1 y despues escribe el comando
<sianhulo> y dices si se bloquea
<sianhulo> (cuando escribas eso te tienes que volver a loguear)
<sianhulo> mimecar, live.gnome.org/GnomeShell no consigo los plugins¿estan en esa pagina?
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> yo los tengo en mi sistema ya integrados
<mimecar> tienes que tenerlos en el repositorio de ppa
<Kelito> sianhulo, un saludo..
<toplop> !Kelito
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'Kelito'.
<toplop> !Hola Kelito
<kubot> Kelito: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<sianhulo> hola Kelito
<Kelito> toplop, hola...
<Kelito> sianhulo, Holaa ... soy Kellerman_
<Kelito> sianhulo, mi seudonimo habitual es este...
<sianhulo> pero si te cambias el nombre no te puedo llamar hombre asesino
<Kelito> sianhulo, jajajaja...
<Kelito> sianhulo, ayer tambien logre ayudar a carmen, se fue contenta
<sianhulo> Kelito, despues de que instale el SO me desconfiguro el grub y ya no aparece de nuevo, pero como ya isntale el sistema, de momento no lo necesito
<sianhulo> Kelito, el heroe de todos
<Kelito> sianhulo, jajajajaja! creo que manana hago un tuto y lo subo a mi blog.. sobre como arrancar por usb desde grub
<sianhulo> jojo
<Kelito> sianhulo, ayer hice uno sobre lo de carmen
<sianhulo> 2 pajaros de un tiro
<Kelito> http://linuxnewbies.wordpress.com/
<sianhulo> con ese nombre pareciera que fueras ingles
<Kelito> sianhulo, alli publico de todo, algunos articulos con partes en ingles
<Kelito> xD
<Kelito> pero casi todo es español
<sianhulo> ah ya cargo
<kan__> siannhulo: despues como me salgo de la pantalla negra ?
<sianhulo> como mi internet esta lenta lo que pense es:"de verdad esta  en ingles"
<sianhulo> ctrl+alt+f7
<sianhulo> kan__, el ultimo mensaje es contigo
<kan__> excelente !
<sianhulo> tienes hasta de google+ Kelito
<sianhulo> kan__, ¿te resulto?
<Kelito> sianhulo, si efectivamente... tenia tiempo sin escribir, esta semana me he abocado a cargar temas de informatica, y programación
<sianhulo> me doy cuenta, de mayo a junio casi nada
<sianhulo> Kelito, que SO usas¿?
<Kelito> sianhulo, si, es q no tenia tanto tiempo por la universidad... uso Fedora 15, con gnome 3
<Kelito> sianhulo, por eso ayer tarde un poco en poder ayudarte, por q no soy usuario ubuntu
<sianhulo> si te sientes mal por lo de ayer, entonces ayudame hoy xD
<sianhulo> no se porque, pero el gnome-shell no em quiere cargar la extensiones
<Kelito> sianhulo, yo lo uso sin extensiones, originalito como lo trae fedora 15, pero q extension quieres cargar?
<sianhulo> Kelito, el unico que me agarro fue uno que estaba en el repositorio inestable de ricotz
<sianhulo> ahorita solo em acuerdo de uno que hace que al psuar actividades, salga un menu de aplicaciones mas o menos como el viejo
<sianhulo> (pero si pasas el mouse por la esquina, sale el normal)
<Kelito> sianhulo, te da algun error?
<sianhulo> no, no aparece nada
<sianhulo> osea, recargo el shell pero es como si no estuvieran las extensiones
<Kelito> sianhulo, veamos a ver si conseguimos algun log
<jose> Buenas tardes. Alguien me puede indicar como puedo instalar la carpeta del nombre del kernel en /usr/src ??
<Kelito> sianhulo, donde estas copiando las extensiones?
<Kelito> jose, creo que un apt-get install kernel-source deberia funcionar
<sianhulo> no me acuerdo la direccion exacta
<Kelito> aunque no estoy seguro si es kernel-source
<jose> Estoy tratando de instalar un driver, pero necesito crear un acceso directo de esta carpeta que no tengo en src
<sianhulo> ~/.local/gnome-shell/extensions o algo asin
<Kelito> jose, en ese caso entonces
<Kelito> jose, te recomiendo instalar los kernel-headers
<Kelito> apt-get install kernel-headers
<sianhulo> como no funcionaba, trate con otra direccion que explican en los articulos
<Kelito> debe ser en .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<jose> Kelito: Deja intentarlo.
<sianhulo> /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions(creo)
<sianhulo> y como ni marlin ni nautilus los puedo abrir como root(me dan error y no abren(lo tuve que pasar a consola
<Kelito> debe ser en ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<jose> Kelito: me dice que el paquete no está disponible.
<sianhulo> Kelito, supongo que lo puse ahi, te digo que no recuerdo
<sianhulo> Kelito, confirmo, esta donde dijiste
<Kelito> jose, perdon
<Kelito> jose, intenta: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Kelito> jose, obviamente con sudo
<Kelito> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Kelito> sianhulo, voy a investigar a ver.. xD
<jose> Kelito: me manda el mismo mensaje.,
<Kelito> jose, cual es el mensaje?
<jose> Me dice que el paquete no está disponible, pero algún paquete hace referencia.
<jose> Esto puede significar que el paquete falta-
<Kelito> jose, ejecuta $(uname -r) y dime q te sale?
<jose> Kelito: Me dice: 2.6.24-23-server: orden no encontrada.
<Kelito> sianhulo, definitivamente no consigo info, el problema tambien esta en que no se que version de gnome3 usas por q obviamente no es la oficial
<Kelito> jose intenta: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-23-server
<Kelito> o sino jose : apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-23
<mimecar> jose: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<jose> mimecar: Es la Linux Ubuntu Server v. 8.04.2 de 64 bits
<jose> La que antes te había comentado.
<mimecar> ¿aún tiene soporte esa versión?
<m4v> creo que la version server si
<cousteau> es de hace sólo 3 años, y es LTS
<m4v> jose: "sudo apt-get install linux-source" eso es lo que necesitas?
<m4v> cousteau: el server tiene 5 años de soporte, es el escritorio el que tiene 3
<mimecar> ok, es importante ese detalle en un servidor en producción
<jose> mimecar: Ya instalé la tarjeta multipuerto serial, que la vez pasada me estuviste asesorando para instalarla en esta versión server. Pero la instalé en la versión server ubuntu 10.04.3 de 32 bit. Ahora quiero instalarla aquí, me bajé un controlador más reciente de la tarjeta, como me sugeriste y se pudo instalar en la versión server de 32 bits, pero ahora la quiero instalar en esta
<jose> otra versión, solo que en src no están los archivos del kernel y el instalador los necesita. Puedes ayudarme??
<m4v> jose: ah para eso necesitas los headers
<jose> m4v: con esa instrucción me baja un .tar.gz en el directorio /usr/src  Qué seguiría??
<Kelito> jose intenta: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-23-server
<Kelito> o sino jose : apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-23
<jose> m4v: Perdón, es un .tar.bz2
<m4v> pensé que querías las fuentes, los headers es linux-headers-server o linux-headers-generic
<jose> Kelito: Ya lo intenté, y me sigue mandando el mismo mensaje.
<Kelito> o sino jose : apt-get install linux-headers-server
<Kelito> m4v, jajaja ese era el nombre q buscaba =D
<jose> m4v: :D Parece que ya se instalaron con linux-headers-server Deja intento instalar de nuevo la tarjeta multipuerto.
<sianhulo> Kelito, perdon, es que la internet se habia ido
<mimecar> jose: ayer tu sistema no era ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mimecar> o lo has reinstalado
<jose> mimecar: Sí, lo instalé en otro HD para probar el nuevo controlador de la tarjeta que bajé. Pero ahora lo quiero intentar instalar nuevamente en la misma versión inicial, que es la que tengo en el servidor.
<jose> m4v: Una duda, con las instrucciones que me diste se me crearon los headers en /usr/src/, pero no corresponden a la versión que tengo del Kernel. Yo tengo el kernel 2.6.24-23-server , y me instaló los de la 2.6.24-29-server  Está bien así???
<m4v> eh, no creo. Actualizaste el kernel con "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<jose> m4v: No he ejecutado esa instrucción. La ejecuto??
<m4v> sí, supongo que no te queda otra que actualizar el kernel a la 2.6.24-29-server
<jose> m4v: Solo hice apt-get update   y apt-get upgrade
<m4v> si, pero solo dist-upgrade actualiza el kernle
<m4v> kernel*
<jose> m4v: Y para eso, tengo que reiniciar el servidor. O con esa instrucción se hace todo el proceso??
<m4v> necesitas reiniciar para cambiar de kernel.
<m4v> aunque para compilar creo que ya podrías hacerlo, pero tendrías que decirle que use los headers del kernel más nuevo
<sianhulo> mimecar, ya instale los repositorios de gnome3, no hay complementos, solo el de cambiar de temas
<mimecar> no tienes nada de gnome-shell-* ?
<jose> m4v: Y cómo serían las instrucciones para actualizar el kernel?? Después de dist-upgrade, que seguiría??
<m4v> reiniciar
<sianhulo> mimecar, solo el user theme, que ya lo tenia gracias a git
<jose> m4v: Y una vez reiniciado el servidor, cómo le hago para compilar??
<mimecar> ¿para que usas git?
<m4v> jose: bueno, eso lo tendrías que saber vos, que quieres hacer?
<sianhulo> mimecar, en su momento lo use para bajar ese complemento
<m4v> jose: yo hasta ahora te expliqué como instalar los headers, que presumo necesitas para compilar algo, pero ese algo no se que es
<mimecar> entonces no estas usando el complemento del repositorio de ppa
<sianhulo> mimecar, el de git es el unico que me funciona, y es el mismo que el del ppa, los otros que los intale manual no funcionan(no estan en los repositorios)
<jose> m4v: Ah, con compilar te refieren a instalar el driver o lo que quiero hacer, verdad?? Yo creí que se tenia que compilar el kernel para actualizarlo. Entonces solo ejecuto la instrucción que me diste y reinicio el servidor e intento compilar el driver de la tarjeta?? Con eso debería de actualizarse la distro y el kernel??
<mimecar> no lo se
<m4v> jose: si todo sale bien. sí.
<m4v> sianhulo: dejando de lado que no tengo idea que es lo que tratas de hacer, gnome3 no se soporta en la versión actual de Ubuntu, tienes un ppa. Pero nada más.
<jose> m4v: Ok, lo intentaré más tarde, ya que no haya usuarios usando el servidor. Gracias m4v.
<sianhulo> m4v, pero tanto en natty como en ocelot lo puedo correr
<m4v> sianhulo: no cambia que Gnome3 no esté soportado en Natty, y Ocelot está en desarrollo, así que no tiene soporte tampoco.
<jose> m4v: Entonces la instrucción quedaría: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<jose> ??
<m4v> jose: te escribí el comando exacto entre comillas y todo para que lo copies y pegues cómodamente. Lo mínimo que espero es que me leas bien. El comando es "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jose> m4v: Gracias, entre tanta letra se me perdió el comando :P
<sianhulo> m4v, el problema es netamente de gnome-shell
<mimecar> sianhulo: para saber si funciona correctamente tendrías que usar una versión estable de gnome-shell
<m4v> vas a tener que llevarlo a un canal sobre gnome
<m4v> Aparte de ser una combinación no soportada, nadie aquí debe usar Natty con Gnome3, así que no vas a obtener muchas respuestas.
<sianhulo> m4v, el mismo problema lo tenia en opensuse(la version que esta en la pagina de gnome)
<sianhulo> asi que insisto que el problema no es ubuntu
<m4v> no cambia nada eso, sigue siendo offtopic en este canal, usa en todo caso #ubuntu-es-offtopic si quieres continuar con lo de gnome3
<Docente> hola a todos
<Infernet> hola
<ElVillano> saludos
<Lataria> estoy en la notebook de un amigo poruqe tengo muchos problemas al arrancar laa mia
<Lataria> hice algunas cosas y entre pero quisiera saber si es posible determinar que problema tiene de algun modo
<Lataria> algo anote de los mensajes que salian y algunos repostes guarde
<Lataria> si reinicio la maquina alguien me podría guiar en la recupareción?
<mimecar> Lataria: ¿que es lo que has hecho a la máquina?
<Lataria> hoy cuando me conecte a las 15 aandaba todos bien y cuando llegue a la escuela no arranco me jorobo la clase:)
<Lataria> hice una actualizacion del grub pero no había tenido problemas
<mimecar> el ordenador solo no se rompe
<mimecar> ¿una actualización de grub?
<Lataria> si, cuando hicec el update
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Lataria> 10,04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Lataria> te parece que reinicio la mia y te voy diciendo?
<mimecar> ok
<Lataria> algunas si otras a veces me decía que no de podía
<Lataria> ok
<Lataria> arranque normal a ver si ma aparece de nuevo el mensaje
<Lataria> el controlados de dico label=swap no esta listo o presente
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<Lataria> luego entra pero enseguida de apaga completamente
<Lataria> modificado como
<mimecar> instalado programas, modificado archivos de configuración...
<Lataria> arranco de nuevo y te digo la version degrub
<mimecar> grub2
<Lataria> he instalado programas
<mimecar> que programas
<Lataria> grub2 pudiera ser ahora entro
<Lataria> grub 2.6 32- el otro unmero no lo vi
<mimecar> Lataria: tienes grub 2 seguro
<mimecar> 2.6.32 será la versión del kernel
<mimecar> si no has instalado grub1, usas grub 2
<Lataria> escolares desde cen centro de software
<Lataria> addons de firefox
<Lataria> seamonkey
<Lataria> creo que nada raro
<Lataria> vlc
<Lataria> ahora de tigo que mensaje me sale cuantro en modo recuperacion
<Lataria> grub 2.6 32- 24
<mimecar> kernel 2.6.32
<mimecar> no te pone grub antes de la versión
<Lataria> ok
<Lataria> veo el meni de recuperacion
<mimecar> que menú?
<Lataria> udes dpkg reparar paquetes rotos
<Lataria> use dpkg reparar paquetes rotos
<mimecar> ¿puedes abrir una consola?
<Lataria> luego actualizar el cargador de arranque del grub
<mimecar> no te puede salir ese mensaje en el grub o poco después
<Lataria> hago todo de nuevo y si puedo
<Lataria> el de actualizar
<mimecar> estaré 5 minutos como mucho
<Lataria> failsafx entrar en modo grafico seguro
<mimecar> ¿no decías que arrancaba el sistema?
<Lataria> ahora aparece un menu
<Lataria> solucionar error que me tiraun informe
<Lataria> te lo passo?
<mimecar> por pastebin si es rápido
<Lataria> mira no es rápido y pastbin no puedo porque no es esta máquina es otra
<Lataria> es posible volver para atras todo?
<mimecar> no
<Lataria> de algun modo
<mimecar> y sin saber la modificación es complicado
<Lataria> como hago para recuperar el perfil de seaomnkey y firefox lo demás no me importe
<mimecar> entra con un live cd, lo tienes en tu carpeta /home/usuario
<Lataria> es netbook un pemdrive?
<mimecar> si
<Lataria> mas tarde trataré de conectarme a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> ok
<Lataria> la verdad es que al instalar cosas todo se va un poco de las manos
<Lataria> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> no se como lo has hecho, pero por instalar programas el sistema no se rompe
<Lataria> si logro tener acceso al terminal alguien me podrá ayudar mas tarde
<Infernet> Lataria: cual es el error q te tira?
<Lataria> perdon  mmellamaron de secretaria
<Lataria> al principio que no estaba la swap
<Lataria> ahora esto en un menu con varias opciones de reparacion y cada una tira un reporte
<Lataria> revisar arhivo registro del servidor -- revisar errores de inicio -- editar archivo de config (no hace nada esa orden) --archivar configuracion y registros
<Lataria> lastima que no puedo usar pastbin :(
<Lataria> Infernet:  sirve que ejecuta alguna de las opcione de revisar o entro y uso la consola para ver cual es le problema
<Lataria> los registros se guardaron en $xorg_backup_file Tal vez te lo pueda pasar con el pendrive y pastbin
<josep> Hola, alguien de vosotros tiene Google+??
<spjulius> josep: yo
<josep> me puedes agragar?
<josep> es que busco tener amigos que les guste linux y eso
<josep> spjulius: mi email es josepbuntu@gmail.com
<chilicuil> josep: ten cuidado con las direcciones de correo, las conversaciones de este canal son guardados y alojadas en la red, programas podrian encontrar tu direccion y enviar spam sin piedad ;)
<josep> ups
<josep> perdon
<chilicuil> jose: =)
<Lataria> josep te conviene escrivir así nombre en gmail por ejemplo
<Lataria> despues reemplazan en por arroba
<Lataria> bueno yo voy a entra mas tarde cuando llegue a casa a ver si tengo suerte
<Lataria> gracias a todos por todo
<lopez> alguien por favor me puede ayudar a levantar correctamente mi webcam ?
<colo_> hola: en el 10.04 cuando agrego al panel el monitor de frecuencia del CPU me dice: escalado d frecuencia del CPU no permitido, alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-02
<Lataria> hola de nuevo
<Infernet> Lataria: hola, perdon pero se me cayo la conexion
<Lataria>  he podido arrancar ni netbook con los protocolas de red coom consola
<Lataria> puedo conectarme a irc?
<Lataria> infernet no es nada ya demasiado me ayudan :)
<Lataria> o hay alguna orden para revisar cual es el problema?
<Infernet> no llegue a leer nada
<Infernet> lo resolviste?
<Infernet> Lataria: el punto de montaje? swap?
<Infernet> Lataria: por aca
<Lataria> Infernet:  no encunetra la sap o no esta instalada es lo primero que sale
<Lataria> después se apaga si quiero arrancar normal
<Lataria> puedo arrancar en modo reparacion
<Lataria> y entrar en consola como ahora
<Lataria> o entras como siempre pero al reiniciar vuelve a pasar todo
<Lataria> Infernet:  dice label=swap
<Infernet> entonces al final se te modifico todo el grub, verdad?
<Lataria> si no esta como cuando la recibi en una de las actualizaciones habia alguna relacionada con el grub
<Infernet> Lataria: tenes la 10.04?
<Lataria> en modo consola tal vez si me guian pieda investigar cual es el problema
<Lataria> si
<Infernet> Lataria: inicia la maquina con el live cd
<Lataria> no lo tengo es una netbook pero venía todos instalado justo hoy compre un pendrive para dedicarlo a backs ups y live
<Lataria> o sea que desde la consola no se puede hacer nada?
<Infernet> Lataria: habria q ver, depende cual sea el problema
<Lataria> si no puedo tratar de arrancar con todo en grafico y conectrame a internet
<Infernet> Lataria: en la consola pone: cat /etc/fstab
<Lataria> tembien genero un archivo de registro que puedo enviar
<Infernet> mm para colmo no podes usar pastebin
<Lataria> no existe el fichero o directorio
<Infernet> Lataria: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<Lataria> si queres puedo ver si puedo entrar a internet y si no volvemo a  esto
<Lataria> mira que entre en root con contraseña de root
<Lataria> igual hace faltas sudo?
<Infernet> no, no entiendo como no tenes ese archivo
<Lataria> estoy  en root@samsung:~#
<Lataria> y usando find?
<Infernet> no, deberia estar ahi...con ese archivo haces el montaje de particiones
<Infernet> si no lo tenes debe ser la razon por la cual tu sistema no arranca, lo q no entiendo es como no lo tenes
<Lataria> magia
<Infernet> magia de brujo?
<Infernet> :P
<Lataria> pero puedo arrancar en linux bien y todo
<Lataria> pero cada vez que arranco vuelta la burra al trigo
<Infernet> como q podes arrancar?
<Lataria> cada vez que arranco tengo que hacer todos esos manejos para entrar
<Lataria> si entro y me conecto tal vez te pueda pasar algo por pastbin
<Lataria> lo voy a intentar
<Infernet> Lataria: me parece q lo mejor q podes hacer primero, es preparar el pendrive con el sistema
<Lataria> pero lo voy a armar con los problemas que tiene ¿o no?
<Infernet> Lataria: no estas bajando el sistema para ponerlo en el pendrive y asi poder bootear con live, o entendi mal
<Lataria> esta máquinaahh ok
<Lataria> una pregunta desde el live cd se repara la instalación?
<Lataria> live pendrive perdon
<Lataria> ahora lo logre en una opción iniciar ubuntu para una sola sesion
<sancas> alguien sabe sobre aircrack
<Latariaclon> Infernet,  hola  estoy desde la netbook con problemas
<Latariaclon> :) :) :)
<Infernet> Latariaclon: jaja
<Lataria> y tambien aca :)
<Infernet> bien, abri la consola y pone lo de hoy
<Infernet> sudo cat /etc/fstab
<Latariaclon> command not found :(
<Latariaclon> ahhhh para
<Infernet> fijate de escribirlo bien...
<Latariaclon> soy una tarada  ahora te pas el pastbin
<Latariaclon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656769/
<Lataria> me voy de aca que ocupo banda?
<Infernet> si
<Lataria> me siento un tanto esquizofrénica :)
<Infernet> fijate q el pastebin pegaste texto del cliente de chat
<Infernet> copia lo q te salga en la terminal
<Lataria> vidte la enfermedad acecha :)
<Infernet> jajaj :P
<Latariaclon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656770/
<Lataria> byeeeee
<Latariaclon> si se corta la conexion tengo que esperar a llegar a casa cruzemos los dedos :)
<Latariaclon> Infernet,  ¿ahora lo pegue bien?
<Infernet> Latariaclon: perfecto
<Infernet> estoy viendo
<Latariaclon> ok
<Infernet> Latariaclon: ahora en la terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Latariaclon> ok
<Latariaclon> listo
<Latariaclon> lo pego?
<Infernet> no no
<Latariaclon> no, es el mismo
<Infernet> no borres ni pongas nada, hiciste algo?
<Latariaclon> ni loca que estuviera
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> fijate esta linea LABEL=SWAP	none	swap	sw	0	0
<Infernet> la ubicas?
<Latariaclon> si al final casi
<Infernet> ponele un #, q te quede asi: #LABEL=SWAP	none	swap	sw	0	0
<Latariaclon> eso la anula?
<Infernet> si, lo comenta
<Latariaclon> algo más?
<Infernet> Latariaclon: el error de tu sistema era sobre swap, como me dijiste hoy, no?
<Latariaclon> si
<Infernet> bueno, fijate esta linea ahora: #UUID=b4bbb90d-96bf-46a4-8480-ce898f195d72
<Infernet> la ubicas?
<Latariaclon> ok
<Latariaclon> la anteúltima
<Infernet> lo q tenes q hacer es borrarle la # solamente
<Latariaclon> ok
<Infernet> es decir, descomentas esa linea y reemplazas la anterior, q comentaste
<Latariaclon> listo
<Infernet> quedaria asi: UUID=b4bbb90d-96bf-46a4-8480-ce898f195d72  none            swap    sw              0       0
<Latariaclon> sip
<Infernet> ahora guarda
<Latariaclon> cierro y reinicio?
<Infernet> pone denuevo, sudo cat /etc/fstab y hace otro pastebin de lo q te quedo
<Latariaclon> ok
<Latariaclon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656777/
<Infernet> bien, ahora proba reiniciar
<Latariaclon> cruzando hasta los dedos de los pies
<Latariaclon> bye
<Lataria> Infernet:  ahora me dice que el enrutador (con algo parecido a la linea que habilite) no esta presente
<Lataria> el problema era allí
<Infernet> Lataria: y no te inicio como hoy?
<Lataria> si pero en vez de label=swap , que era la linea que comenté apareció la que saqué el comentario
<Lataria> empiezo de nuevo?
<Infernet> a ver, espera
<Infernet> Lataria: es raro q tengas esas 3 lineas de swap
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Infernet> chau
<Lataria>  o más raro que con esas lineas arranque y todo?
<Lataria> adio
<Infernet> mas todavia
<Infernet> Lataria: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Lataria> Soy lataria no Latariaclon :(
<Lataria> ahi va
<Lataria> a empezat todo de nuevo
<XuMuK> Hola
<Lataria> hola
<Infernet> estas segura q el sistema andaba bien y q este enjambre de montaje se produjo con la sola instalacion de aplicaciones?
<Infernet> hola
<Lataria> es que me hace "ingresar a ubuntu para una sola sesión
<Lataria> es raro
<Infernet> esta la comida :/
<Lataria> ahora estan viniendo a buscarme en 10min llego a mi casa y sigo porque en el auto pierdo la conexión
<Lataria> igual hasgo el comando y lo capturo
<Infernet> me estan llamando para comer
<Lataria> gracias por todos
<Infernet> te acordas de los comandos?
<Infernet> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Lataria> si ya lo hice
<Infernet> bien, en un rato vuelvo
<Lataria> vete a alimentarte
<Infernet> :P
<lucas_> recien estaba vacio todo esto
<Infernet> lucas_: q necesitas tocayo?
<lucas_> jaja
<lucas_> que buena onda
<lucas_> usas lxde?
<lucas_> o tenes idea?
<lucas_> pasa que cada 2 horas que uso mi pc se tilda el proceso de lxde
<lucas_> y no me refresca la pantalla
<Infernet> no, para serte sincero lo maximo de multimedia q uso es gxine y por medio de una interfaz sonora pnp usb
<lucas_> ¿me parece a mí o recién estaba todo muerto este canal?
<Infernet> lucas_: muerto en q sentido? q no habla nadie o q no habia usuarios?
<lucas_> no había ni 1 usuario
<lucas_> poreso me fuí al ingĺes
<Infernet> pudo haber ocurrido q justo estabas en algun split
<lucas_> ¿split?
<Infernet> un split es cuando un servidor se desprende (cae) de la red de irc
<lucas_> ahh, entiendo
<Infernet> y pasa eso
<lucas_> ¿sos moderador, o algo así, o sos solo un usuario normal, como yo?
<lucas_> (algo ayudo al software libre, traduciendo)
<Infernet> soy como vos, pero normal no, soy ricotero
<Infernet> :P
<lucas_> ¿bonaerense?
<Infernet> nunca
<Infernet> platense
<Infernet> ciudad ricotera
<Infernet> y fernetera
<Infernet> :P
<lucas_> : )
<Infernet> googleaste?
<lucas_> No lo soñé. e eeee
<Infernet> es raro q te pase eso
<lucas_> no, no importa, ya veo gente
<lucas_> lo raro es que no hablan
<Infernet> por q son canales de ayuda unicamente, en realidad esto q hacemos no se debe
<lucas_> (rompemos las reglas, jajaj) bueno, sincerametne no me gusta romper reglas
<Infernet> a mi si, siempre :P
<lucas_> ahh, chico malo
<Infernet> bastante :P
<lucas_> ¿años ?
<Infernet> bastantes
<Infernet> pero mi rebeldia es contra el sistema
<Infernet> nada tiene q ver la edad
<lucas_> obviamente
<lucas_> ¿hace cuanto entras a irc?
<Infernet> puff
<Infernet> viviste la epoca de microsoft chat?
<lucas_> ...mmm no. Recién a los 12 años comenzé a usar computadoras. (en el 2006)
<Infernet> bueno, yo tengo 27 actualmente
<Infernet> y arranque a los 12 tambien
<lucas_> conocí, sí, chat porno o esas cosas (esos del ares, viste)
<Infernet> o 13
<Infernet> no nada q ver con la pornografia
<lucas_> ¿comenzaste en entorno gráfico?
<Infernet> microsoft chat era un cliente de chat con historietas
<lucas_> o era en líneas de comandos
<lucas_> que buena onda
<Infernet> busca q es parte de la historia
<Infernet> :P
<lucas_> que bueno, no lo conocía
<Infernet> viste...eso te da una idea de los años de irc q tengo
<lucas_> En que temas te especializas
<Infernet> seguridad
<lucas_> osea, firewall, antivirus
<Infernet> jajaja
<lucas_> , et demás
<Infernet> un poco mas profundo, pero si...relacionado
<Infernet> un poco bastante diria
<lucas_> usuario ubuntu, supongo
<Infernet> basado
<Infernet> y otras distros
<Infernet> sos periodista?
<lucas_> que bueno eso de poder
<lucas_> usar varias distros
<lucas_> escritorios
<lucas_> y demás
<Infernet> lucas_: volviendo al tema y antes q nos reten, googleaste sobre ese problema q tenes?
<lucas_> si, pero no encuentro nada en concreto
<lucas_> osea, es cualquier cosa el resultado
<lucas_> pienso mañana en ponerlo en el foro con sus respectivas fotos
<lucas_> (tengo unas 5)
<lucas_> de como se bloquea el escritorio
<Infernet> contame denuevo
<Infernet> como es la mano?
<lucas_> bien
<lucas_> usando normalmente mi computadora
<lucas_> llega el procesador al 100%
<lucas_> y la pantalla no refresca
<lucas_> es como que se tilda el video
<lucas_> pero
<lucas_> puedo correr asimismo aplicaciones
<lucas_> y en consola pongo ps -aux
<lucas_> y el n proceso que respecta a manFm (el gestor de escritorio)
<lucas_> lo mato conkill
<lucas_> y solucionado, pero
<lucas_> obviamente se reinicia y no aparece nada en escritorio
<lucas_> (sin accesos directos)
<Infernet> claro
<lucas_> y es muy molesto
<lucas_> porque si bien puedo correr todo, no se ven los accesos directos.
<lucas_> y para restaurarlos
<lucas_> debo reinicar
<lucas_> (que siendo ubuntu con su rapidez, no me enfada tanto com o en Windows
<Infernet> no ni hablar, q version?
<lucas_> la última
<lucas_> 11.10
<lucas_> natty
<Infernet> placa de video?
<lucas_> s3 unicrhome
<lucas_> pro
<lucas_> (integrada de 64 mb)
<Infernet> ah
<lucas_> con driver vesa
<lucas_> (generico)
<Infernet> toda una movida
<lucas_> si, me encantaría comprar hardware libre y librarme de estas cosas privativas
<lucas_> y puedo estar seguro que andaría perfecto
<Infernet> decimelo a mi, y eso q tengo nvidia
<Infernet> no usas unity ni en pedo, no?
<lucas_> según dicen esa marca va de lujo en windows (por su controlador obvio)
<lucas_> no
<lucas_> olvidate
<lucas_> lo quise usar
<lucas_> y no pude
<Infernet> dejame buscar algo
<Infernet> switche
<Infernet> o
<lucas_> graicas
<Infernet> lucas_: probaste usando el driver por defecto? el nouveau?
<lucas_> mmm no
<lucas_> es el por defecto el que utilizo
<lucas_> instalé ubuntu
<lucas_> y nunca un controlador
<Infernet> bien
<Infernet> banca
<Infernet> lucas_: pequeño detalle...el fabricante creo hasta 9.04
<lucas_> perdón, no te entiendo
<Lataria> hola
<lucas_> hola
<Infernet> q VIA creo drivers hasta la version 9.04
<lucas_> : (
<Infernet> hola
<lucas_> que mal
<Lataria> Infernet,  ¿que tal la cena? :)
<lucas_> lxde me dió un gran resultado, pero tiene eso de malo
<Infernet> Lataria: un espectaculo :P
<Infernet> lucas_: si y parece q no es menor
<lucas_> bien, algún día solucionarán ese bug, o estaré en una computadora con hardware libre.
<lucas_> Gracias infernte
<lucas_> adiós
<lucas_> y también a Lataria
<Infernet> por nada, suerte
<Lataria> ja ja ja
<Lataria> adios
<Lataria> Infernet,  me habias dicho que abra el archivo ¿te acordas?
<Infernet> Lataria: si. probaste algo mas?
<Lataria> estoy buscando info sobre el modo de recuperación de ubuntu porque al no saber no puedo interpretar
<Lataria> no me gusta la idea de que la solución sea reinstalar todo a lo güindos
<Infernet> Lataria: la idea de reinstalar me parece q pasa por el hecho de ser un sistema clonado...y por lo q se ve en ese archivo no se hicieron muy bien las cosas
<Lataria> no entiendo bien ¿clonado?
<Infernet> Lataria: hoy no explicabas q esa portatil es de tu escuela?
<Infernet> o algo asi
<Lataria> si todos los profesores y alumnos del pais tienes netbooks o van a tener y hay 3 modelos
<Infernet> segundo, habias dicho q esa version es 10.04 no?
<Lataria> dentro de todo la distro qye me toco es mejor que la de la partida anterior
<Lataria> si
<Infernet> bueno, no te llama mas bajarte un sistema Fresh full install, arrancarlo todo bonito y recien instalado? :P
<Infernet> y nuevo, q no es menor...una version nueva es un mundo de diferencias
<Infernet> y mas hablando de la 11.04 con su llamativo Unity q tanto les gusta a las mujeres
<Lataria> el tema es que las netbooks tienen un sistema antirobo que bloquea la máquina bajo ciertas circunstancias
<Infernet> no se...es un consejo
<Lataria> porque se distribuyen por todo el pais
<Infernet> bajo q circunstancia por ejemplo?
<Lataria> bueno si te la roban y quieren reinstalar otro so por ejemplo
<Lataria> hay un chip antirrobo soldado en el mother
<Infernet> ...
<Infernet> me estas hablando en serio?
<Lataria> por otra parte es conveniente que si hago algo en mi netbook se lo pueda pasar a mis alumnos estando segura que va a funcionar igual
<Lataria> si las netbooks se dan en comodato y cuando el alumno termina la escuela se liberan
<Lataria> esta bien tomas esas precauciones ya que les entrega el estado
<Lataria> a mi me encanta que todos los piber de las escuelas publicas Argentinas tengan  una netbook con Linux
<Infernet> si...totalmente deacuerdo, lo q no me cabe para nada es la idea de la promocion de un sistema libre bajo ese regimiento totalmente carcelario
<Lataria> por eso me preocupo por aprender porque si tengo un problema por acá se windos no se sale y me las tengo que rebuscar sola y además enseñarle a mis alumnos
<Lataria> viene con windows7 y ubuntu
<Lataria> a mi me parece bien porque porque siempre hay un tarada que la puede querer vender
<Lataria> y les da pasto a los que dicen que la gente no valora lo que se le da
<Lataria> 1 caso así y los medios lo multiplican como si fueran 1000000
<Infernet> jajaja
<Infernet> no se, por eso soy totalmente apolitico...no me gusta ni el gobierno ni los medios
<Lataria> tené en cuanta que es una medida de política social y la oposición esta al acecho para hacer ver que el estado tira la plata
<Lataria> lamentablemente ser apolitico es ser político de algun modo
<Infernet> perdoname...pero tengamos en cuenta tambien q el gobierno tira las maquinas en un año ultrapolitico
<Infernet> nada, lamentablemente en este pais, se hace por q si
<Lataria> estar informado lo mas posible es el unico modo de evitar que te lleven de las narices
<Infernet> todo tiene un fin...
<Lataria> siempre todo tiene un fin
<Infernet> Lataria: eso seguro...cuando digo q soy apolitico me refiero a q soy Anti K
<Lataria> ah
<Lataria> entonces está bien
<Infernet> fijate bien, q te hable siempre de gobierno
<Infernet> :P
<Lataria> el plan de entregas tiene 3 etapas 2010 2011 y 2012
<Lataria> no es meramente electoral y además estaba en la plataforma
<Infernet> las compus estan buenas...y esta interesante q lleven incluso win7 cosa q me sorprende
<Lataria> Vos sos argentino
<Infernet> si
<Lataria> y no sabías lo de las netbooks?
<Infernet> claro q lo sabia
<Infernet> son las azules, no?
<Infernet> chiquitas
<Lataria> yo como persona interesada en difundir el Sl y como profe
<Lataria> no esas seran en la ciudad
<Lataria> aca son negras samsung con placa ahteros bastante buenas
<Lataria> ¿Note parece una oportunidad de oro para difundir el SL miles de personas tiene acceso a una máquina con Linux
<Lataria> te das cuenta de lo que significa?
<Lataria> si yo supiera más me pondría a dar cursos gratis ja ja
<Infernet> jajaja...si, mucho...pero no me confundo tampoco...se q por una PC nueva hay un sistema Linux...no tiene tanto q ver con la entrega q hace este gobierno
<Infernet> eso te quiero remarcar
<Infernet> bueno, antes q nos reten paremos q nos fuimos de las ramas :P
<Lataria> bueno en es punto tal vez no vamos a coincidir pero me parece que es una oportunidad que la comunidad del sl tendría que aprovechar
<Lataria> también en el uruguay
<Lataria> perdon
<Lataria> si
<guampa> la charla es muy interesante, lastima que la tengan aca y no en #ubuntu-es-offtopic nomas
<Infernet> yo me tengo q ir a dormir igualmente
<Lataria> perdon guampa
<Infernet> por q mañana no me levanta nadie
<guampa> no hay problema
<Infernet> suerte Lataria cualquier cosa nos leemos mas tarde
<Lataria> gracias y suerte
<Lataria> así que sigo en problemas
<guampa> que problemas?
<Lataria> una pregunta alguien sabe donde guarda la recuperacion de linux el archivo de informe?
<Lataria> uhh
<Lataria> mucos :) :)
<Lataria> resulta que la máquina que estoy usando no arranca bien tengo que entrar por recuperacion
<Lataria> y elegir entrar a linux por unica vez
<Lataria> infernet me hablia hecho que le muestre el fstab
<guampa> cuando entras en modo normal que pasa?
<Lataria> parece que quiere arrancar llega al menu de usuarios y todo pero se apaga la máquina
<Lataria> se que entre todo lo que hice guarde una archivo de reporte o algo así $xorg algo
<guampa> los logs de Xorg estan en /var/log
<Lataria> lo busco, pero lo más probable es que no entienda ni medio bit :)
<Lataria> tengo que aprender a como de lugar ja ja
<guampa> que raro nunca vi que llegue al menu y se apague sola
<guampa> anduvo bien antes o desde que instalaste paso eso?
<Lataria> si es medio mágica parece que con los problemas que parece tener todavía me pueda conectar por irc
<Lataria> eso sólo pasa en linux
<guampa> si, digo siempre refiriendome a linux
<Lataria> guampa,  puede ser logchek?
<Lataria> si ya se comentaba que en windows ya se hubiera colgado todo
<Lataria> ah no me equivoque
<Lataria> guampa hay varios Xorg y do Xorgfallsafe
<guampa> seria Xorg.0.log
<Lataria> hay un 0.log y un 0.log.old
<guampa> Lataria: el mas nuevo es 0.log
<Lataria> lo paso por pastbin o te vas a acostar?
<guampa> estoy un rato mas
<Lataria> el Xorg1 es mas nuevo que el Xorg0 ojo
<Lataria> sabés que son los Xorgfallsafe?
<Lataria> posteo el 0 entonces?
<guampa> son lo mismo que los otros pero cuando entras en modo a prueba de errores
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> no el 1, si ese es el mas nuevo
<guampa> ahora, puede que aparezcan mensajes tambien en /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog y otros dentro de /var/log . La mejor manera de tener los mensajes bien en limpio es vaciar todos los logs en /var/log y reiniciar
<guampa> y ahi si que tenes exactamente UN log de lo que sea
<Lataria> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656833/
<Lataria> no es lo mismo tomar el más reciente?
<Lataria> cuales serían todos los log todos los directorios en var/log?
<guampa> es mas facil detectar cualquier dato relevante de esa manera
<guampa> todos los archivos en /var/log
<Lataria> o sea vacio el directorio var/log
<Lataria> reinicio
<Lataria> repito la falla
<Lataria> y vuelvo acá
<guampa> podes hacer una copia de los logs viejos y borrar todo, luego reiniciar y cuando se produzca el error lo que pueda llegar a aparecer va a ser mas facil de identificar
<guampa> sudo cp -aR /var/log /var/log.orig
<guampa> con eso haces un backup de /var/log completo
<Lataria> antes de salir te comento que infernet me hizo hacer un cambio en le archivo etc/fstab
<guampa> y para borrar todos los logs: sudo find /var/log -delete
<Lataria> y cambio el mensaje de error del inicio así que algo tiene que ver seguro
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> sudo find /var/log/* -delete
<Lataria> ah
<guampa> aver si intenta borrarte el directorio mismo :P
<guampa> que cambio hiciste en fstab?
<Lataria> algo hago mal
<guampa> que pasa?
<Lataria> puse # en la linea label=swap y saqué # en la anteiltima linea que empezaba uuid_b4 etc
<Lataria> no borra reintento
<guampa> sudo find /var/log -type f -delete
<Lataria> delante de delete va guion?
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> si guion
<Lataria> parece que lo hizo voy a ver
<Lataria> dejo las carpetas dentro de log ¿Está bien?
<guampa> si eso esta perfecto
<guampa> lo que queria era borrar los logs en si
<Lataria> bueno ahora reinicio y vengo
<guampa> ok
<Lataria> hola
<guampa> hola
<guampa> aparecieron los logs ahora de nuevo?
<Lataria> se crearon varios archivos
<Lataria> me fijo los xorg
<guampa> fijate si me los podes pasar a todos juntos, te digo como
<Lataria> 4
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> sudo -s "tar c /var/log | gzip -9 | base64"
<guampa> te va a largar un choclo ininteligible
<guampa> copia eso y pasamelo
<Lataria> ok
<Lataria> ok
<guampa> por pastebin
<Lataria> recorcholis que salida
<Lataria> guamap la orden que puse se perdio no se hablan perdido algunas lineas de salida
<Lataria> no habrá que ajustar la salida del terminal?
<guampa> es muy larga? si son muchas deja
<Lataria> y..... bartante
<Lataria> no se puede poasar los archivos por irc?
<rafaelpolanco> buenas
<guampa> fijate cuantas son:
<guampa> sudo -s "tar c /var/log | gzip -9 | base64 | wc -l"
<rafaelpolanco> alguien a instalado en magicjack en ubuntu
<Lataria> hola
<guampa> eso te va a decir cuantas lineas son
<Lataria> ma sale wc opción inválida --1 (yo puse un sólo guión)
<guampa> una "ele"
<guampa> no un 1
<Lataria> ah perdon
<xangua> >.<
<Lataria> el que no sabe es como el que no ve
<Lataria> 3844
<guampa> heh, creo que son como muchas :P
<Lataria> con esa salida de caracteres a mi lo único que se me ocurre es hacer un diseño de papel tapiz :)
<guampa> es un zip, pero recodificado para que use caracteres imprimibles solamente
<guampa> por eso mide mucho
<guampa> sino podrias pasarme el comprimido por alguno de esos sitios para pasar archivos
<Lataria> acá no hay comandos para eso?
<Lataria> hace un tiempo visite un sitio de libros
<Lataria> pero no me acuerdo los comandos
<guampa> mm, rapidshare.com puede ser
<Lataria> lo intento
<Lataria> guampa no me puedo registras me tira un erro raro
<Lataria> me fijo si encuentro otro sitio y mañana vemos total ya se que la puedo arrancar?
<Lataria> ¿te parece?
<guampa> ah ok, igual ya habia encontrado la manera
<guampa> bueno
<Lataria> como?
<Lataria> no me dejes con la duda
<Lataria> lo que pasa es que no te quiero molestar tanto es tarde
<Lataria> guampa,  Xfile?
<soul> hola
<soul> alguien por ahi
<soul> [???
<gema> alguien
<gema> pero no creo que vaya a ser de mucha ayuda
<soul> gema:ohhh tienes razon
<soul> gema: nose si me puedas alludar en algo esque tengo problemas con el emerald
<gema> lo siento , no he usado emerald todavia
<soul> gema: o oks
<soul> no conoces a alguien que lo utilise
<gema> aqui no, estoy empezando con ubuntu
<soul> ohh llaveo
<soul> :D
<darkgod> hola gente como estan?
<darkgod> necesito una mano
<soul> o sisisi
<soul> darkgod
<soul> mi problema es sencillo pero no entiendo porque no me funciona
<darkgod> necesito hacer un backup de mi disco que contiene los datos personales, no el de sistema, como puedo hacerlo?
<soul> osea es un problema con emerald
<soul> ohhh mmm la neta no te sabria decir lla que llo apenas estoy comenzando a usar linux
<soul> lo siento
<gema> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<darkgod> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<soul> darkgod:y no tienes alguna idea aserca de mi problema con emerald osea no me abre los temas lo tengo instalado pero no abre
<soul> ahi te paso gema un link alo mejor te sirve
<gema> hay una tabla al final de utilidades de backup
<darkgod> ya lo abri, me voy a poner a leer un poco
<darkgod> ni idea lo de emerald, que es concretamente lo que te pasa?
<soul> no me jalan los temas
<soul> y eso que lla lo tengo activado
<gema> que version tienes de ubuntu, soul?
<soul> 11.04
<soul> sino mal me equivoco
<gema> acabas de hacer un update?
<soul> see
<soul> osea lla esta instalado y todo
<gema> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/ubuntu-11-04-fix-enable-emerald-themes-for-compiz-fusion-window-borders-title-bars/
<soul> y lla lo active
<gema> mirate esto
<soul> pero no jala
<gema> :)
<soul> a saber porque
<soul> oooh
<soul> grax
<soul> checando
<gema> de nada
<darkgod> el enlace que me diste a mi no abre gema
<gema> que raro, que te dice?
<gema> busca en google "ho to do backup ubuntu"
<gema> ahi me salio
<gema> BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<darkgod> buscando
<gema> how to do, perdona
<gema> xD
<darkgod> ahi abrio, pero no voy del todo bien con ingles, algo en español?
<gema> hay varias cosas en espanyol, pero ninguna tan completa
<gema> busca entonces "como hacer backups en ubuntu"
<soul> jaajjaj lo mismo esta en ingles y no entiendo casi nada
<gema> y veras
<soul> ;C
<gema> chicos, a ver si mejoramos ese ingles
<gema> ahora tengo que irme
<soul> oks
<gema> si estais por aqui a la noche igual puedo ayudaros con la traduccion
<soul> gracias de todas formas gema
<gema> de nada
<gema> un saludo
<soul> bye
<soul> domeneico
<gema> soul: tu pagina dice que tienes que bajarte los sources con git y recompilarlo
<gema> para que funcione
<gema> parece ser que emerald esta descontinuado y ya no van a darle mas soporte
<gema> y hay que recompilarlo para que tire en la ultima version
<soul> ohhh
<soul> pero pero
<soul> osea lo baje del software de ubuntu
<soul> si esta actualizado
<soul> es la misma version que tengo aqui en mi pc
<soul> que en la lap
<gema> en la pagina el chico dice que hace falta bajarse los sources
<gema> y recompilarlo
<soul> los sources??
<soul> aber
<gema> el codigo
<gema> bueno, me pongo away tengo que marcharme
<gema> hasta luego
<soul> chau
<tRaCk3r> hola
<sergio45> nl.a
<sergio45> hola vosotros sabeis porque tarda tanto en iniciarse el amsn o emesene en ubuntu?
<sergio45> os pasa a vostros tambien?
<fosco_> de cuanto estamos hablando?
<sergio45> uff pues 3 mintos
<fosco_> lo acabo de probar
<sergio45> 2 minutos y normalmente no icia
<sergio45> inicia
<fosco_> unos 10 segundos entre abrir el programa y entrar a la red
<sergio45> pues debe ser un problema
<sergio45> mio
<sergio45> pero ni idea cual
<tRaCk3r> a mi me abre también rápido
<sergio45> que puertos habilitais en el firewall?
<tRaCk3r> para?
<sergio45> esa conexion
<tRaCk3r> ninguno
<fosco_> ninguno
<tRaCk3r> solo deberías abrir puertos si vas a prestar servicios
<sergio45> ahh teneis permitida toda conexion saliente?
<tRaCk3r> y amsn no presta, solo se conecta a otros servidores (esos si que tienen que tener puertos abiertos, no tu)
<tRaCk3r> si
<sergio45> yo no xd
<tRaCk3r> usas un firewall? cual?
<sergio45> solo le dejo conectar si se atiene a reglas
<tRaCk3r> iptables?
<sergio45> gufw
<tRaCk3r> ah ok
<fosco_> sergio45: totalmente inutil tener un firewall a menos q prestes servicios de red
<tRaCk3r> entonces puedes usar netstat para ver que puertos usa
<tRaCk3r> o buscar en google... espera
<sergio45> se los que usa
<sergio45> pero no se si me falta alguno
<sergio45> y por eso va lento
<sergio45> fosco, no es inutil te puede proteger contra algun problema de seguridad
<fosco_> sergio45: contra cual
<sergio45> cualquiera se descubren vulnerabilidades todos los dias
<fosco_> creo que no acabas de entender exactamente lo q es un firewall y para que sirve
<fosco_> amsn/emesene no son "servidores" no prestan servicios y por lo tanto esos servicios no pueden ser explotados
<sergio45> no digo eso fosco
<fosco_> bloquear todas las conexiones salientes es una muy mala idea
<sergio45> aver si un troyano por ejemplo
<fosco_> te va a obligar a estar continuamente modificando reglas del firewall
<sergio45> entrara en mi equipo e intentara conectar
<fosco_> y si algo falla nunca vas a estar seguro de si es por culpa del firewall
<sergio45> si el firewall esta activo y no le permite hacerlo por un puerto pues no funcionara
<fosco_> hay métodos muchisimo más sencillos de protegerse contra troyanos
<fosco_> como por ejemplo no instalar software de fuentes inseguras
<fosco_> lo que estás haciendo es como intentar vivir bajo tierra no sea q un dia alguien pique a mi puerta
<sergio45> fosco ahora imaginate que entran en esas fuents seguras y las infectan
<tRaCk3r> bueno, tampoco hay que decir que es innecesario... un firewall capando salida y entrada no es más que una protección más, aquí ya entra el nivel de paranoya de cada uno
<sergio45> que es realmente lo seguro
<sergio45> si esque parece filosofia?
<sergio45> xd
<fosco_> ufff
<fosco_> esto ya es paranoia, no hablo con paranoicos
<tRaCk3r> :)
<sergio45> jajaja
<sergio45> las formas de infección son multiples
<tRaCk3r> tranquilo sergio, yo te entiendo... en linux nunca he puesto firewall de salida, pero en wind si y me detecto algunas cosas interesantes
<sergio45> entre mas dificil lo pongamos mejor
<fosco_> si si, paranoia, bueno, pues 10 minutos para abrir emesene
<tRaCk3r> además, si compilas cosas, saliendo de lo "seguro" de los repos, siempre se puede colar algo... incluso desde los repos
<sergio45> y a veces quieres un software de la red
<sergio45> lo instalas tan trankilo y pum
<tRaCk3r> o simplemente ver que sale... que también :)
<sergio45> bonito pero con un simple codigo malicioso
<sergio45> un simple netcat
<sergio45> tienen tu consola
<sergio45> xd
<sergio45> yo una vez revisando codigo de un script
<sergio45> vi una conexion a netcat
<sergio45> si lo uviera instalado tenia mi equipo por completo
<sergio45> xd
<tRaCk3r> claro, por eso dije que depende de lo que se haga y del nivel de paranoia de cada uno
<sergio45> jeje pues si
<tRaCk3r> zombis en españa hay muchos :P
<sergio45> normalmente el nivel de paranoia aumenta cuando te mueves por estos mundos
<sergio45> xd
<tRaCk3r> :)
 * tRaCk3r te da la razón
<decepticon> holaaaa
<decepticon> quien me puede ayudar a desinstalar vidalia, que no me deja
<decepticon> :(
<fosco_> que es vidalia y como lo instalaste?
<decepticon> lo instale desde "Centro de software de Ubuntu" y vidalia es una GUI para TOR
<fosco_> y qué problema da al desinstalarlo?
<decepticon> pero no lo puedo desinstalar, o sea el proceso queda en "waiting for dpkg to exit"
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta dpkg -l | grep vidalia
<fosco_> a ver que sale
<decepticon> ya te digo
<decepticon> iF  vidalia                               0.2.10-3                                   controller GUI for Tor
<decepticon> me salio eso.
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> prueba sudo apt-get remove --purge vidalia
<fosco_> si da error será largo, pegalo en pastebin.com
<decepticon> es corto.. me salio esto
<decepticon> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<decepticon> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<fosco_> lo de permiso denegado debe ser por no usar root
<fosco_> sudo apt-get....
<decepticon> ahi voy
<decepticon> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<decepticon> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<decepticon> perdon eso no era.
<decepticon> ahi te copypasteo bien
<decepticon> No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<decepticon> es eso
<fosco_> eso debe ser por tener el centro de software abierto o algun otro gestor de paquetes
<fosco_> cierralo y reintenta el comando
<decepticon> no tengo nada abierto, solo una terminal y el xchat
<decepticon> me fije en procesos recien y nada
<fosco_> pues hay algun proceso que está bloqueando la base de datos de paquetes
<decepticon> a ver..
<fosco_> ahora si?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove --purge vidalia
<shockwave> no
<shockwave> ahora me tira otra leyenda
<shockwave> ya te digo
<fosco_> ok
<shockwave> que lastima
<shockwave> ya te digo
<shockwave> ahora me conecte desde windows al irc y estoy con ubuntu desde VS, entonces no dejaba ningun proceso
<shockwave> "se interrumpio la ejecucion de dpkg, deje ejecutar manualmente sudo dpkg --configure -a para corregir el problema"
<shockwave> eso me dice
<fosco_> pues ejecutalo
<fosco_>  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shockwave> si, me abre una ventana de vidalia
<shockwave> donde me dice basicamente que tengo que configurar el programa para que se ejecute y cosas asi
<shockwave> pero no lo puedo desintalar
<fosco_> eso es que seguramente quedó a medio instalar
<fosco_> responde correctamente a esas preguntas y una vez haya acabado lo desinstalas
<shockwave> ya te muestro una imagen
<shockwave> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/pantallazost.png/
<shockwave> ahi esta la imagen
<shockwave> de ultima, reinstalo el ubuntu y listo.
<shockwave> me gustaria tener unity activado con el VS nada mas, y hasta donde lei, se puede hacer eso-
<fosco_> he visto la captura, cual es el problema?
<shockwave> no, solo te mostraba lo que me salio
<shockwave> y queria desinstalarlo sin tal vez completar todo el proceso de instalacion tor-vidalia
<shockwave> pero bueno, ya estoy reinstalando el sistema, no hay problema
<fosco_> tienes que acabar de instalarlo antes de quitarlo
<fosco_> ahora mismo está a medio instalar
<fosco_> reinstalando el sistema por no pulsar aceptar?
<fosco_> bueno, es tu sistema, tú mandas
<shockwave> no me dejaba pulsar aceptar.
<shockwave> :(
<shockwave> ya lo habia intentado
<fosco_> es una ventana modo texto, el raton no sirve
<shockwave> claro, entiendo
<fosco_> era TAB para colocar el cursor en aceptar y Enter para aceptar
<shockwave> y con que tecla le daba aceptar.
<shockwave> si, pero sabes que que tabee y no podia
<shockwave> no se me posicionaba
<shockwave> bueno no importa.
<shockwave> capas era falta de paciencia
<shockwave> igual muchas gracias!!! fosco_ como siempre un geniooo
<Lataria> hola a todos
<Lataria> alguien sabe como leer la info de los archivos Xorg0.log, Xorg1.log y Xofrg.falsafe.org?
<Lataria> como interpretarla mejor dicho
<red-tag> Hola, tengo problemas al iniciar el sistema después de la creación de un RAID0 con mdadm. Podeis ayudar ?
<red-tag> Sigo el mismo procedimiento que en otros sistemas idénticos y que pude iniciar perfectamente
<red-tag> hay algun registro donde indique qual es el problema ?
<cousteau> dmesg, a lo mejor
<red-tag> en dmesg hay mensages pero no me parecen tener relación... no se interpretar-los
<mimecar> red-tag: ¿que error te sale?
<red-tag> Es un servidor que tengo en un ISP y no tengo accesso físico a el
<red-tag> una vez reinicio no puedo acceder por SSH
<mimecar> si por un cambio realizado no tienes acceso
<mimecar> tendrá que intervenir tu host
<red-tag> puedo acceder en modo recuperación
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usa tu host?
<red-tag> es un 10.04 server 64bits
<red-tag> os pongo el procedimiento a ver si veis algo mal... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657193/
<mimecar> no se me ocurre cual puede ser la causa del fallo
<red-tag> en el chroot, a parte el grub y initramfs no sé si hay que actualizar algo más
<red-tag> ¿ sabéis algun procedimiento para hacer lo mismo pero de un modo més fiable y seguro ?
<mimecar> lo único es que te montaras en local la misma estructura que tienes en el servidor
<mimecar> aunque sea en una máquina virtual
<red-tag> ahora mismo me resultaria un poco entretenido hacer algo asó
<red-tag> lo provaré mas tarde. Gracias
<Nestor> Buenos dias
<Infernet> hola
<Nestor> tengo una consulta, y perdon por usar este medio para hacerla
<Nestor> ¿si yo estoy en Guatemala, como hago para conseguir una copia de UBUNTU, en hard, esto porque mi conexion a internet no es muy buena y no puedo descargarla
<Nestor> he intentado hacerlo pero pasan dos dias y no termina
<Crashbit> Nestor: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Crashbit> Nestor: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Infernet> Nestor: http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/6526894/Como-obtener-Linux-Ubuntu-sin-descargarlo-y-gratis.html
<Crashbit> Infernet: el ship it de ubuntu ya está cerrado
<Nestor> gracias, y miren, existe algun paquete para diseño de casas, que se acople con UBUNTU, alguien sabe?
<Infernet> Nestor: a q te referis con diseño de casas?
<Nestor> para arquitectura...
<Nestor> para hacer el diseño de las plantas o planos de las casas
<Infernet> ah desconozco
<Nestor> lo que sucede es que si me voy a pasar a utilizar UBUNTU debo usar algo para hacer esto ya que es parte de las actividades que realizo
<mimecar> tienes clones muy sencillos de autocad
<mimecar> pero podrás "pintar" los planos y poco más
<Nestor> en serio?
<Nestor> bueno Autocad es algo que yo utilizo
<Nestor> pero precisamente tenia la duda si existia un CAD para UBUNTU
<mimecar> para cosas serias será el que tienes que usar
<Nestor> ok
<Nestor> gracias por la informacion
<Nestor> hasta pronto
<soul> hola
<soul> maria?
<fosco_> josé?
<soul> jaja k pdo
<soul> olles fosco
<fosco_> ollo
<soul> nose si me puedas alludar con mi pequeño problema
<fosco_> dime
<soul> esque mira te cuento
<soul> instale el emerald
<soul> y lo tengo activado
<soul> pero no me jalan los temas
<fosco_> tienes el emerald-manager?
<soul> mm creo que si
<soul> aber
<fosco_> usa emerald-manager para gestionar los temas
<xangua> porque emerald no va con unity, ya te lo dije jum
<fosco_> y fusion-icon para decirle a compiz que use emerald como decorador
<soul> see
<soul> entonses si
<fosco_> seguramente está usando gtk-window-decorator
<soul> llo pense que decias d eun paquete
<soul> sip pero lla cambie a emerald
<soul> pero no me da
<soul> no se porque
<soul> no me jalan los temas
<fosco_> es posible que las nuevas versiones de compiz ya no soporten emerald
<fosco_> es un paquete desfasado y que no tiene soporte
<soul> mmm tu crees
<fosco_> si
<soul> mm entonses tengo que bajar una mas vieja
<mimecar> soul: esa es mala idea
<Crashbit> sortiz: existe una letra muy bonita que se llama "y" y otro que se llama "c" y otrs que se llama "v"
<Crashbit> usálas, que para esto están
<fosco_> soul: lo que yo haría es usar los temas normales de gtk/metacity
<fosco_> los hay tan guapos como los de emerald
<fosco_> y no te darán problemas
<soul> ooh mm okaz si no me jala are eso
<soul> gracias por su ayuda
 * iUs3r hol -a
<soul> ohh dios que cosas
<soul> tenian razon
<soul> la de la otra pc
<soul> es la version 0.94
<soul> y esta la 0.7.2
<soul> como no me di cuenta
<pochomon> buen dia
<pochomon> .......
<shockwave> holaaa
<shockwave> como cambio la resolucion en Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<Ignacio> |VIVA FEDORA|
<mimecar> Ignacio: comportate
<Ignacio> |||||LIFE FEDORA 15||||||
<mimecar> Ignacio: 2º aviso
<Ignacio> mimecar: ?
<mimecar> si el canal es de ubuntu, respeta el tema del canal
<XuMuK> hola
<Ignacio> XuMuK:  HOLA...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  Buenas
<erAbuelo> hola Ignacio
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  Como estaS?
<erAbuelo> sentado
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  Lastima que yo use fedora..!
<XuMuK> ola
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  SENTADO?
<erAbuelo> todo el mundo tiene derecho a equivocarse, algunos incluso usan windows
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, yo diria mas, la mayoria
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  Dices.. que es un error que yo use fedora?
<mimecar> Ignacio:  pasa al canal de offtopic
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> erAbuelo: vamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<erAbuelo> yo ahi no entro que me cabreo
<Ignacio> jaja
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !caca
<kubot> libcaca es una biblioteca gráfica que devuelve texto en lugar de píxeles, por lo que puede funcionar en cualquier tarjeta gráfica antigua o en terminales de texto.
<mimecar> Ignacio: por favor, deja de molestar
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !terminal
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> wow
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !gimp
<kubot> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !audacity
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'audacity'.
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> CONCHA
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> jajaja
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> VALLANSE TODOS AL DIABLO
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> VALLANSE TODOS AL DIABLO
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> UBUNTU ES MIERDA!!11
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> viva fedora
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> ubuntu es una mierda
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<kubot> NoMeDrogoSoyAsi: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<NoMeDrogoSoyAsi> !fedora
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<erAbuelo> ?
<fzeta> res
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien sabe como se puede hacer para listar solo los directorios ocultos ?
<mimecar> en consola?
<wicope> ping
<mimecar> pung
<wicope> fij0: si, yo lo se
<cousteau> fij0, ls -d .[^.]*/
<cousteau> o simplemente   ls -d .*/   (pero eso también mostrará los directorios . y ..)
<fij0> cousteau, mira - tengo esto for i in `ls -d .[^.]*/`; do cd '$i' && echo $i; cd ../ ; done - es bien simple itera sobre los directorios ocultos y me los imprime, el tema esta
<fij0> en cuando tengo un directorio con un espacio en medio me lo toma como si fueran 2 directorios
<fij0> sabes como evitar esto ?
<mimecar> fij0: no puedes concatenar ' en el nombre?
<cousteau> no uses   for i in `ls ...`
<cousteau> usa   for i in .[^.]*/
<cousteau> más fácil y te evitas errores
<cousteau> por ejemplo, en caso de que un nombre contenga espacios
<cousteau> y por qué no usas simplemente   ls -d .[^.]*/   y pones lo de cd '$i' && echo $i; cd ../ ?
<cousteau> o es sólo un ejemplo?
<cousteau> por cierto,   cd '$i'   entra en un directorio llamado $i; si quieres que lo expanda usa   cd $i   o mejor   cd "$i"
<cousteau> has roto unas cuantas reglas básicas de bash: (1) pon siempre $algo entre comillas dobles, (2) usa $(...) mejor que `...`, (3) no utilices la salida de `ls`, en especial en `for`; usa globs directamente
<sambalespetri> buenas tardes
<sambalespetri> necesito compartir la unidad de cd. como debo hacer?
<fij0> cousteau, gracias
<Carmen> Hola amigos,,como le doy permisos elevados a un archivo,,digamos que es un scrip para bajar la claridad de la pantalla y esta en usr/bin/backlight.sh
<mimecar> Carmen: chmod +x
<cousteau> permisos elevados?
<mimecar> pero depende de si lo puede usar un usuario normal
<Carmen> mimecar : osea que seria sudo chmod +x usr/bin/backlight.sh ? estoy correcta ?
<mimecar> ¿ese script lo puede ejecutar tu usuario sin sudo?
<Carmen> mimecar : lo queria poner el el boton de bajar y subir la densidad pero no trabaja,,una vez la bajo con el script y le doy al boton original de subirla o bajarla se me sube de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona si lo haces desde gnome?
<Carmen> mimecar : no c a que te refieres :(
<Carmen> uso ubuntu 10.4.3
<mimecar> gnome permite cambiar el brillo de la pantalla
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el icono de la batería
<mimecar> preferencias, brillo
<Carmen> a mi me da un error al bootear,,me dice unknown controller vertion,,quieres ver el sript ?
<Carmen> no me trabaja eso amigo,,e inclusice intente compiz que trae una opcion de brillo tambien
<Carmen> y nada
<mimecar> no se como modifica el script el brillo
<Carmen> ok
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona el brillo en las opciones de energía?
<Carmen> nop
<mimecar> ok
<Carmen> y solo lo puedo ejecutar en terminal
<Carmen> pero Kelito es el que sabe,,yo lo espero a el para que me ayude de nuevo
<Carmen> elme ayudo ayer,,lo usaba via USB por que ese problema pense no tenia soucion,,pero si la tiene,,asi que compre un disco para ubuntu ;)
<Carmen> grasias
<mimecar> ¿aparece el fallo en ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> el problema puede estar corregido en la siguiente versión
<wicope> hola Carmen yo si quiero ver el script, me lo puedes enseñar porfavor ;)
<Carmen> como no,,ya lo pongo en pastebin,,dame 1 minutito ;)
<Carmen> http://pastebin.com/kERdQfcP
<Carmen> el que me ayudo ayer me dijo que ese script llama algo de pci y lo manipula
<Carmen> asi dice que se usa  =  echo "uso: $0 {up|down|set <val>|get|toggle}"
<Carmen> no entiendo ni pio de eso
<wicope> Carmen: hola
<Carmen> hola
<wicope> Carmen: xgamma -gamma 0.1 (para poner oscura la pantalla)  xgamma -gamma 1 (para devolverlo a un valor normal)  xgamma -gamma 10 (para subir el brillo al máximo)
<Carmen> gamma no creo que sea,,es la luz lo que quiero bajar
<Carmen> pero lo intentare
<wicope> Carmen: a mi me dice: ./brillo toggle .. toggling down .. pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/config
<Carmen> que vercion es tu vga
<Carmen> yo le tuve que cambiar un numero de una linea a 2 por qeu decia 1
<Carmen> y a mi me trabajo ayer
<Carmen> pero al instalar a mi DD se me fue eso
<mimecar> Carmen: si no sabes algún paso puedes leer los logs de ayer
<wicope> Carmen: entiendo hay que ponerle el PCI de la gráfica... voy a cambiarlo y a probar
<Carmen> este ubuntu es nuevo
<Carmen> ok
<mimecar> los logs están en un servidor web
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carmen> ya lo encontre ;)
<Carmen> GRASIAS
<Carmen> setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=40   ese si trabajo
<Carmen> y la bajo,,le puedo cambiar el numero final
<Carmen> para que baje mas
<Carmen> y yo no puedo guardar mis propios logs de este chat
<cousteau> Carmen, dependerá del programa que estés usando
<Carmen> xchat
<manowar> Hola que me recomiendan para instalar linux en una pc con poca capacidad
<Infernet> manowar: poca capacidad de q por ejemplo? memoria?
<manowar> el micro de la PC  AMD de 1.2 GHZ con 512 de RAM
<Infernet> manowar: xubuntu, puede correr tranquilamente con 64 mb de ram
<manowar> Infernet: el micro de la Pc es AMD de 1.2 GHZ con 512 de RAM
<Infernet> si ya lei :P
<Infernet> sino tambien Lubuntu, lei por ahi q tambien requiere muy poco
<manowar> deveras pero se le podra instalar el libre oofice?
<Infernet> manowar: como instalar se puede, dependera mucho la capacidad de hdd...con la ram bueno, sera todo un poco mas lento
<Infernet> es cuestion de probar
<manowar> si tengo un disco de 80 y como dices tendre que probar
<Xago> hola muchachos....quién usa WireShark??
<Xago> no me reconoce la tarjeta de red...cómo debería configurar para que me la lea correctamente?
<Infernet> Xago: ejecutandolo con privilegios de root
<[The]> hola a todos
<Infernet> hola
<[The]> me pueden recomendar un buen programa para capturar una region  de la pantalla en ubuntu
<[The]> ;)
<mimecar> shutter me parece que lo hace
<Xago> Infernet, Gracias....ya encontré cómo hacerlo
<[The]> ;)
<[The]> me pueden recomendar un buen programa para capturar una region  de la pantalla en ubuntu
<Infernet> por nada
<Xago> Por sí a alguien le interese, este es el comando a ejecutar --> ALT + F2 | gksu wireshark
<mimecar> [The]: shutter no te sirve?
<Xago> "|" es solo un separador
<[The]> mimecar, gracias estoy utilizandolo se ve bueno ;)
<rbndj8> buenas me pueden dar un nombre de cualquier programa para convertir de avi a mpg
<fosco_> rbndj8: ffmpeg
<rbndj8> grax
<BillGate> Hola
<julio> hola
<BillGate> Hola
<fosco_> hola
<julio> alguien sabe como puedo registrar mi nombre en freenode ?
<fosco_> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<BillGate> julio: !registrar
<julio> intenté hacer eso en el cliente irssi  pero nunca me llego el mail
<BillGate> O_o
 * BillGate VIVA WINDOWS YO SOY EL CREADOR !
<julio> usé una cuenta de gmail, también revise el  spam
<BillGate> raro
 * BillGate VIVA WINDOWS YO SOY EL CREADOR !
<julio> que cliente usas?
<mimecar> julio: prueba con otra cuenta de correo
<mimecar> por si te están filtrando
<julio> eso, pensé, pero aún no he probado, podría usar la cuenta de la universidad pero no quiero recibir spam
<BillGate> julio:  Solo es un mensaje que llega y luego nadamas
<BillGate> mria un ejemplo
<mimecar> julio: no creo que recibas spam de freenode
<BillGate>  /msg NickServ identify cualquieracontraseña gg@gmail.com
<julio> el mail que llega es automático o de ejecución humana ?
<mimecar> julio: automático
<BillGate> julio:  Automático es un contestadora "autoomatica" puede ser que este varios dia en llegar
<julio> ok
<BillGate> julio:  Sabes quien soy no?
<mimecar> julio: si no te llegara siempre puedes hablar con un operador de freenode
 * BillGate Todo el Mundo sabe quien soy no?
<BillGate> julio:  /join #irc-es
<mimecar> !ot BillGate
<kubot> BillGate: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<BillGate> !ot mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<julio> mimecar: que cliente ocupas para enviar los comando al servidor freenode ?
<mimecar> ahora estoy con pidgin
<mimecar> aunque chatzilla o xchat tienen que funcionar igual
<mimecar> si tienes problemas, o pones otra cuenta o hablas con un operador de freenode
<julio> yo igual utilizo pidgin pero me pidieron que me registrara para mantener el contacto en el canal que participo
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<julqui> hola sergio si tienes alguna consulta debes ponerlas el una sola linea tratando de especificar el tema
<SergioMeneses> julqui, saludos! no nada... paso a saludar :D
<dylan66> buenas noches
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar con este problema de VLC http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/vlcnohapodidoabrirmrl.png/
<Pechi> wenas
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar con este problema de VLC http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/vlcnohapodidoabrirmrl.png/
<Lataria> Hoal
<Lataria> Hola
<Pechi> liljoker09,  es un dvd lo que intentas ver o una carpeta?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> tengo un problema resulta que la laucher(barra que se encuentra izquierd) en ubuntu 11 donde esta icono(carpeta personal) doy un clic y resulta que no abre nada, antes habria pero desde que lo actualize ya no hace nada
<mrkcc> tengo un problema resulta que la laucher(barra que se encuentra izquierd) en ubuntu 11 donde esta icono(carpeta personal) doy un clic y resulta que no abre nada, antes habria pero desde que lo actualize ya no hace nada
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-03
<SmRafa> Buenas, tengo un problemita estoy tratando de instalar un driver .deb de la canon que es para i386 y estoy en 64 bits 11.04, me da error de dependencia libc6 y otros. Estas dependencias estan instaladas no se si es que no las reconoce o que la version de las libreria no son las adecuadas. Alguno que le haya pasado algo parecido
<Infernet> SmRafa: i386 es para arquitectura 32bit
<Infernet> i386=32bit
<Infernet> o x86
<tabunet> Hola
<tabunet> buenas noches
<tabunet> estoy pensando en actualizar al kernel 3.0 de Ubuntu 11.04
<tabunet> nunca lo hice
<tabunet> me están comentado que se puede hacer via PPA
<SmRafa> Infernet, si claro pero con dpkg -i --force-all nombre del paquete.deb
<tabunet> con los .deb
<SmRafa> lo quiero hacer para instarlo para 64 bits
<tabunet> pero todo el mundo me recomienda esperar directamente a Ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> ¿qué pensaís vosotros?
<SmRafa> ya con la version 10.10 lo tenia instalado y funcionando
<Infernet> SmRafa: no encontraste la version 64bit?
<SmRafa> no para 64  bits no hay
<SmRafa> pero como te comento haciendo el mismo procedimiento que estoy haciendo ahora lo hice para 10.10 y trabajo sin problemas
<tabunet> así que entonces no hay kernel para la versión de 64 bits o es que estoy mezclando con la conversación que llevavaís anteriormente
<tabunet> ?
<SmRafa> Infernet, es que me da problema con algunas dependencias
<SmRafa> Infernet,    que las tengo instaladas pero no se que pueda pasar
<Infernet> tabunet: hola, si personalmente yo haria lo mismo...esperaria la salida de la nueva version
<Infernet> y no conozco ese metodo de actualizacion
<Infernet> pero la esperaria por una cuestion de principios mia...no por desconocimiento
<Infernet> SmRafa: q modelo es tu camara?
<SmRafa> Infernet, impresora multifuncional mp250
<Infernet> ah
<Infernet> SmRafa: sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i cnijfilter-mp250series_3.20-1_i386.deb ?
<SmRafa> correcto entre unos de los comandos
<Infernet> SmRafa: tenes instalado el paquete ia32-libs?
<SmRafa> Infernet, si mi pana ese se instala con wine por default
<Infernet> SmRafa: a caso wine viene por defecto con ubuntu?
<Infernet> :P
<SmRafa> Infernet, no winw no viene por defecto, lo que quise decir es ia32-libs viene por defecto con la instalacion de wine
<Infernet> SmRafa: el error q tenes es de dependencias?
<SmRafa> Infernet, correcto, te comento que el primer paquete de los driver me da erros de dependencias como el libc6 >=2.3.4-1
<SmRafa> Infernet, lo de >=2.3.4-1 pienso que sea esa version o mayor
<SmRafa> Infernet, viendo las propiedades la libreria libc6 instalada desde synaptic me dice que la version es 2.13
<SmRafa> pero hasta ahi llego
<SmRafa> como hago para actualizar esta dependencia
<Infernet> haces el force con cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb tambien?
<SmRafa> Infernet, el primer archivo que utlizo es cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb tambien
<Infernet> claro y despues el otro
<Infernet> ahi te tira la dependencia
<SmRafa> en el primer archivo que trato de instalar cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb  me pide tres dependencias que "ya estan instalas" pero con versiones que no son??? ahi es creo donde esta el problema digo yo
<SmRafa> Infernet, que no se como o donde conseguir esa version
<tabunet> Infernet, perdona que me desconectara
<tabunet> es que tuve que reiniciar
<tabunet> bueno pues nada a esperar tranquilamente
<tabunet> a mi me va de maravilla así
<tabunet> no puedo cargarme el ordenador
<granjero>  hola, tengo una consulta. Instalé dos máquina idénticas. Ambas están conectadas a unos televisores LCD de 32' el problema que me surge es que una de las dos pc no me reconoce el monitor. O sea una pc cuando voy a Sistema>Preferencias>Monitores, me dice que es un samsung y me da una resolución que le va bien. el otro me dice desconocido y me deja 1024x768 de máxima y yo necesito que tome alguna resolucion con el ratio 16:9
<tabunet> o experimentar con él
<granjero> alguna forma de forzar el reconocimiento? en el que no me lo toma esta conectado con un cable VGA de 10mts
<tabunet> porque es mi único sistema operativo y lo necesito funcionando 100%
<SmRafa> granjero, no sera el cable por la distancia?
<SmRafa> granjero, probastes la otra pc con el monitor y con el mismo cable?
<granjero> SmRafa, imagino que si. pero no se como forzar otra resolucion
<Infernet> SmRafa: sudo dpkg --info common_3.20-1_i386.deb
<Infernet> fijate q te dice de las dependencias
<granjero> estan en edificios diferentes una de otra
<SmRafa> granjero, yo pensaria buscar otro tipo de conexion
<Infernet> tabunet: no hay problema
<granjero> SmRafa, por que? debería de foncionar...  no existe mas /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<granjero> para forzarle otra resolucion
<Infernet> granjero: busca las frecuencias de fabrica, y podes meterlas justamente en el xorg.conf editandolo
<SmRafa> Infernet, falló en leer el archivo o directorio
<Infernet> granjero: lo unico asegurate de q cuando agregues el modeline lo hagas con los valores q te tire gtf
<granjero> Infernet, pero no existe mas xorg.conf en 11.04
<granjero> o no lo encuentro
<Infernet> granjero: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lataria> volvi
<Lataria> Hola
<Infernet> hola
<SmRafa> granjero, conecion dvi no has pensado?
<SmRafa> Lataria, hola
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657585/
<granjero> la pc no tiene puerto dvi
<granjero> solo vga
<Lataria> todavía estoy con el problema de ayer snig
<granjero> la otra pc es igual y anda
<Infernet> SmRafa: entonces tenes algo mal instalado
<Infernet> SmRafa: te bajaste los drivers de la pagina del fabricante?
<SmRafa> sip
<SmRafa> Infernet, y estoy siguiendo el mismo paso que hice cuando instale 10.10 64 bits
<SmRafa> Infernet, http://triangulolinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/como-instalar-impresora-canon-pixma-mp250-en-ubuntu-karmic/
<SmRafa> el mismo procedimiento
<Infernet> estoy viendo
<Infernet> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100236101.html de aca lo bajaste?
<Infernet> SmRafa: descarga, vamos a probar: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP250.aspx?type=download&page=1
<SmRafa> Infernet, estoy bajando
<Infernet> ok
<SmRafa> Infernet, ya
<SmRafa> Infernet, ahora?
<Infernet> SmRafa: sudo ./install.sh a ver q pasa
<SmRafa> Infernet, no
<SmRafa> lo que trae es un mekefile
<SmRafa> *makefile
<Infernet> SmRafa: te estas bajando el driver del scanner y printer?
<SmRafa> puro printer
<Infernet> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10967216/Instalar-Multifuncional-Canon-en-ubuntu-11_04.html
<SmRafa> Infernet, estoy por consola en la carpeta donde esta descomprimido el driver tengo el paquete "cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_amd64.deb" le doy "dpkg-i cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_amd64.deb"
<SmRafa> y me bota estos errores
<SmRafa> error al procesar cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<SmRafa>  cnijfilter-common: 3.40-1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with cnijfilter-common:i386 3.20-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<SmRafa> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<SmRafa>  cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_amd64.deb
<Infernet> si es muy largo, pastebin
<Infernet> hace el force
<SmRafa> Infernet, voy
<SmRafa> Infernet, el mismo error
<Infernet> SmRafa: mm...y ejecutando el deb? para ver si te busca solo las dependencias (doble click en el paquete)
<SmRafa> Infernet, no mi pana
<Infernet> SmRafa: no q?
<Infernet> no aparece la ventana del centro de soft?
<SmRafa> da error
<SmRafa> no se deja instalar
<Infernet> cual es el mensaje de error del centro?
<SmRafa> ya te lo doy
<SmRafa> dpkg: error al procesar /home/srafael/Escritorio/otro/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb/packages/cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<SmRafa>  cnijfilter-common: 3.40-1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with cnijfilter-common:i386 3.40-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<Infernet> SmRafa: desinstala el q tenes, desde el centro de paquetes
<SmRafa> desde synaptic?
<Infernet> si
<Infernet> despues, doble click al de 64bit
<Infernet> y a ver q pasa
<SmRafa> ok
<SmRafa> Infernet, como le puedo buscar??? me explico que pudo haber instalado cuando se trato de la otra forma
<SmRafa> si siempre dio error
<Infernet> buscalo desde el centro de software
<Infernet> tiene q aparecer, y desinstalalo, ahi te avisa q esta instalado
<Infernet> cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_i386.deb si no me equivoco
<Infernet> SmRafa: sino desde la terminal sudo apt-get remove cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_i386.deb
<SmRafa> ok
<SmRafa> bingo mi pana
<SmRafa> un millon de gracias Infernet
<SmRafa> Infernet, monstruo
<SmRafa> Infernet, un decir, amigo
<Infernet> SmRafa: por nada :) el conflicto era ese, q en realidad si habia instalado y tenias el de arquitectura 32 bit
<Infernet> jajaja :P
<Infernet> creditos a Linux, q todo lo puede
<SmRafa> Infernet, eso es correcto
<SmRafa> Infernet, a san google y al internet
<Infernet> SmRafa: exactamente
<SmRafa> Infernet, de donde eres?
<Infernet> SmRafa: Argentina, vos?
<SmRafa> Infernet, Venezuela
<Infernet> Chavez world
<Infernet> :P
<delarge> Tremendas mujeres World
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien usa lightspark
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> nesecito una ayudita
<toplop> tengo la direcion un servidor y como hago para conectarme a el por intermido de consola
<toplop> ?
<toplop> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Infernet> toplop: ssh servidor 22
<toplop> ok
<pipo65> toplop: depende de como quieras conectarte al servidor
<pipo65> puedes usar el protocolo smb
<pipo65> si es windows
<toplop> pipo65:  Error: el programa de ssh finalizó inesperadamente
<toplop> Seleccione otro visor e inténtelo de nuevo.
<Infernet> toplop: apt-get install putty
<Infernet> sudo *
<toplop> Infernet: me dice que la coneccion no es posible
<toplop> :s
<Infernet> toplop: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install putty
<kraxbox> que tal buenas noches he instalado ubuntu 11.04 y me manda impresion de pantalla sin hacer nada que podria ser esto lo hace muchas veces
<Infernet> kraxbox: hola, a q te referis con impresion de pantalla?
<kraxbox> asi es
<kraxbox> se lanza solo sin tocar nada
<kraxbox> lo hace muchisisismas veces
<Infernet> kraxbox: pero sigo sin entender a q le llamas impresion de pantalla
<Infernet> kraxbox: captura de pantalla?
<kraxbox> bueno a la captura de pantalla
<Infernet> kraxbox: es raro q capture solo
<kraxbox> asi es eso mismo me pregunto
<Infernet> kraxbox: no estaras haciendo una combinacion de teclas?
<kraxbox> nop
<kraxbox> hasta en modo live cd lo hace
<kraxbox> se podra deshabilitar esta opcion?
<Infernet> kraxbox: la verdad q desconozco, googleaste?
<kraxbox> yap pero sin exito alguno
<Redcat> hola que tal
<Redcat> buenas noches
<Redcat> alguien por ahi
<Redcat> tengo unos problemas en la configuracion de mi teclado y no se si alguien me pueda alludar
<Redcat> hola alguien por ahi
<arp-> ?
<Redcat> Oh perdona
<Redcat> arp
<Redcat> nose si me puedas alludar con mi dilema
<Redcat> resulta que tengo un problema con mi teclado
<Redcat> osea no me funciona el comando alt f2
<Redcat> debido a que la tecla f2 esta destinada para la red
<Redcat> y tambien otras funciones
<Redcat> f3 para la bateria
<Redcat> etc
<Redcat> como le hago para configurar esas opciones
<Redcat> y me abra ese comando
<Redcat> me explico
<fosco_> Redcat: que version de ubuntu usas?
<Redcat> la 11.04
<fosco_> ve al menu de usuario - configuracion del sistema
<fosco_> alli tienes atajos de teclado
<Redcat> perdonenme
<Redcat> problemas de red
<Redcat> asi me dedicas fosco
<Redcat> en combinacion de teclas
<Redcat> no
<fosco_> si
<Redcat> sip pero lla lo habia hecho
<Redcat> y me marcaba error en la lap
<Redcat> alo mejor lo hice mal
<Redcat> abro la combinacion de teclas
<Redcat> escribo en nombre
<Redcat>  ejecutar una aplicacion
<Redcat> y el comando alt+f2
<Redcat> y me marca error
<fosco_> pues ahi es donde se hace
<fosco_> revisa bien, te estarás equivocando en algo
<Redcat> no creo lla lo e hecho varias veces
<Redcat> asi se llama la opcion no
<Redcat> ejecutar una aplicacion
<Redcat> flypp
<flypp> sí Redcat ?
<Redcat> a si mira
<Redcat> esque tengo un pequeño problema con mi teclado
<Redcat> y no se si me puedas alludar a resolverlo
<Redcat> resulta
<Redcat> que osea no puedo ejecutar ninguna funcion
<Redcat> como alt+f2
<Redcat> para ejecutar una aplicacion
<Redcat> debido a que la programacion de mi teclado
<Redcat> las funciones como f3 esta dada para el nivelador de bateria
<Redcat> f2 para la red
<Redcat> etc
<flypp> es un portátil?
<Redcat> como le hago para solucionar este problema
<Redcat> sep
<flypp> los portátiles cuyas teclas de función (f1-f12) tienen funciones especiales, éstas suelen venir indicadas con iconos en un color diferente al de las letras
<flypp> para acceder a ellas suele haber una tecla llamada "Fn" al lado de la barra espaciadora, con el mismo color que los iconos
<flypp> es tu caso?
<Redcat> se eso creo
<Redcat> pero como puedo cambiar esa funcion
<Redcat> osea que al ejecutar
<Redcat> el comando alt+f2
<Redcat> me de la opcion ejecutar una aplicacion como en mi computadora de escritorio
<flypp> por alguna razón el sistema operativo está interpretando que la tecla "Fn" está permanentemente pulsada
<flypp> si no has tocado ninguna configuración manualmente (por ejemplo, la de xorg) posiblemente sea una incidencia con tu modelo de portátil
<Redcat> se en efecto me aparece la tecla fin creo que a eso te refieres
<flypp> seguramente le habrá pasado a más gente. Pon en google la palabra "ubuntu" junto con tu modelo de portátil. Posiblemente ya haya sido publicada una solución
<Redcat> como puedo bloquear esa tecla
<Redcat> el modelo de mi lap
<flypp> sí
<Redcat> no creo perp aber lo bueno es que llase de donde biene el problema y es de esa tecla
<flypp> como te he dicho, debe ser un caso particular con tu modelo de portátil. En casa tenemos 3 portátiles con ubuntu y debian, y alt+f2 funciona perfectamente. Ídem en los portátiles de mis hermanas
<Redcat> osea tengo que desactivarla como quien dice
<Redcat> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Redcat> olles men no tienes msn
<flypp> no Redcat
<Redcat> ohhh no importa
<Redcat> de todas maneras gracias
<Redcat> gracias a ti lla se de donde viene el problema
<flypp> Redcat, qué modelo de portátil tienes
<Redcat> dell inspiron
<Redcat> orita te digo el modelo
<Redcat> amm
<flypp> ya, pero el modelo
<Redcat> dame un segundo
<Redcat> deja me checo
<Redcat> 1545
<Redcat> jaja nel
<Redcat> pp41l
<Redcat> ese es el modelo
<flypp> Redcat, he encontrado algo
<Redcat> ohh aber
<flypp> parece ser que en los dell inspiron por defecto la activación de las funciones especiales de las teclas vienen con una configuración "rara"
<Redcat> si me lo imagine jaja
<flypp> debes acceder a la bios, y en la sección "Function key behaviour", cambia el valor  "multimedia key first" por "Function key first"
<flypp> yo me tengo que ir a hacer un recado y no estaré. Si sigues teniendo problemas pide ayuda a alguien del canal
<Redcat> oks grax por tu alluda
<Redcat> y ahi te aviso
<Redcat> lla te tengo agregado en mi lista de contactos
<Redcat> sale ahi nos hablamos
<wicope> hola. Tengo un problema. Al copiar texto de un documento PDF y pegarlo en otro sitio, ya sea openoffice, gedit etc.. no me sale bien. Las tildes no salen por ejemplo: Compleci ́n de cuadrados, saliendo la tilde y la vocal en un renglon más abajo. ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<wicope> hola. ¿Cómo puedo escribir el signo menos de esta forma larga − ?         Si le doy al menos me sale de esta forma -        Se puede apreciar la diferencia
<velarde> hola
<flypp> wicope, alt Gr + ","
<wicope> flypp: fabuloso, gracias
<ElVillano> saludos
<Infernet> hola
<ElVillano> problemas con disco externos no los puedo monta que puede estar pasando
<Infernet> ElVillano: q tipo de problema?
<ElVillano> tengo un disco duro externo de 160 y uno portátil de 500, antes si los montaba pero ahora no no se que pueda estar pasando
<ser_> hola buenos dias alguien sabe como crear una impresora virtual y q mi imprima lo que quiero en un documento de texto
<ser_> o un pdf
<Infernet> ElVillano: q version de ubuntu tenes?
<ElVillano> Infernet, la 10.10
<ser_> 10.10
<Infernet> ElVillano: los discos son nt? ext?
<ElVillano> ext
<Infernet> ElVillano: cuales son los comandos q usas?
<Infernet> ElVillano: a lo q a mount refiere
<ElVillano> yo utilizo la erramienta de configuracion NTFS
<Infernet> ElVillano: suponete: sudo mkdir /medita/carpeta
<Infernet> * /media
<Infernet> ElVillano: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/DISCO /media/carpeta
<ElVillano> Ok pero yo tengo problemas es desde que monte un disco con ese programa y ahora cada ves que inicio ubuntu me sale que si quiero recuperar o no
<fosco_> nas
<Infernet> hola
<Infernet> ElVillano: entonces podria ser q tengas q editar el fstab
<XuMuK> hola
<Infernet> hola
<XuMuK> Infernet, ya lo has dicho antes)
<Infernet> XuMuK: como? no entiendo
<XuMuK> Infernet, lo has dicho hace 6 minutos
<XuMuK> el hola
<Infernet> XuMuK: mi hola es una consecuencia de tu hola
<XuMuK> Infernet, y el mio es de fosco_ y tuyo)
<Infernet> XuMuK: y com se eso? si no especificas con un nombre
<Infernet> XuMuK: supuse q habias logeado, por ejemplo...como lo hizo fosco_, por eso es q salude :P
<Infernet> XuMuK: esta mal saludar?
<XuMuK> Infernet, para nada)
<Infernet> XuMuK: :P
<fosco_> que conversacion mas absurda ;)
<Infernet> fosco_: jajajaja, cierto!
<XuMuK> fosco_, ya vez)
<wicope> ElVillano: hola, no se a lo que te refieres con tu historia,  puedes usar el programa disk-manager para montar los disco duros de forma gráfica y ver que pasa
<Infernet> wicope: habra usado algun programa de automontaje y seguro le quedo sin comentar en el fstab
<XuMuK> tampoco hay tipo ntfs-3g en mount que yo sepa
<XuMuK> es ntfs sin mas
<XuMuK> aa, si que hay, retiro lo dicho
<wicope> ElVillano: más fácil, pon tu /etc/fstab en pastebin
<velarde> buenas tarde alguien me puede echar ina mano con jsymphonic?
<wicope> velarde: hola, ¿Qué pasa?
<velarde> no arranca jsymphonic GRAVE: Preparing to run..
<wicope> velarde: ejecutalo en la consola a ver que te dice
<wicope> velarde: resumo y seguimos por aquí http://pastebin.com/bG3VJeRy
<wicope> velarde: hola, sólo es crear la carpeta y probar de nuevo, ¿dónde estás? ADVERTENCIA: The device path /media/disk/OMGAUDIO/esys does not exist!
<wicope> velarde: sudo mkdir -p /media/disk/OMGAUDIO/esys
<velarde> wicope Ahora si arranco a ver si lo llevo a viaje como soy nuevo en ubuntu .
<wicope> velarde: buen viaje ;)
<velarde> gracias
<Redcat> buenas
<Redcat> alguien por ahi
<Infernet> hola
<Redcat> hola buenas infernet
<Redcat> disculpa infernet tengo un problema en la configuracion del teclado
<Redcat> de mi lap
<Redcat> no puedo ejecutar el comando alt f2
<Redcat> debido a que las funciones estan dadas
<Redcat> por ejemplo f2 es para red
<Redcat> f5 bateria
<Redcat> etc
<Redcat> por ahi habia escuchado
<Redcat> que apenas
<Redcat> entrando en bios
<Redcat> para desactivar el fn
<Redcat> tu que opinas
<kennycallado> yo opino si
<kennycallado> :D
<Redcat> jajaj ohh kenny
<Redcat> pero no seria muy riesgoso
<xangua> o simplemente presionar la tela Fn de tu teclado
<xangua> tecla*
<Redcat> sisisi pero osea lo que quiero es desactivar esa tecla
<fosco_> pues pulsala
<Redcat> para que las funciones me den como en cualquier teclado
<Redcat> lla la pulse pero no pasa nada
<Redcat> sigue igual
<Redcat> no hay otra forma
<Redcat> sin tener que entrar a bios
<kennycallado> a ver tu tecla Fn y tu tecla Alt, son diferentes teclas?
<fosco_> y que problema hay en entrar a la bios?
<fosco_> no es como acabar un cubo rubik
<fosco_> es cuestion de pulsar una tecla
<Redcat> seee
<Redcat> seep pero mm
<Redcat> bien probare en bios
<Redcat> aber si con eso lo puedo arreglar
<XuMuK> оо! мне йафон 4 принесли)
<XuMuK> ups
<Redcat> wtf
<XuMuK> me he equivacado de canal)
<metxas> buenas tardes
<mimecar> XuMuK: tendrás que usar algún script que te ponga el idioma "normal" :P
<metxas> alguien controla del tema audio y hdmi?
<metxas> esque cuando intento sacar el audio por el hdmi, no sale nada, he estado buscando y jugando con el aplay he descuvierto que es la tarjeta1 dispositivo 7, pero como lo configuro para usar esa salida de audio?
<wicope> metxas: lo que yo no entiendo es lo del cablecillo... http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=273905
<Redcat> me cheque en la bios
<Redcat> y me aparece un cuadro que dice
<Redcat> enable fn key emulation
<Redcat> que pasa si lo desactivo?
<jose> mimecar: Ya quedó instalada la tarjeta multipuerto en el server, la que me habías estado ayudando a instalar. Solo bajé los drivers actualizados y actualicé el kernel. Muchas gracias.
<metxas> wicope, yo uso netbook o notebook, nunca en torre, asi que uso el cable hdmi standar
<fosco_> Redcat: activalo/desactivalo y lo sabrás
<fosco_> no puede pasar nada que no puedas deshacer
<metxas> Redcat,  supongo que dejara de funcionarte la tecla fn y todas las funciones que se usen con ella
<kennycallado> Redcat: nooo que esplota!! :D
<Redcat> jajaj solo a kenny le podria explotar
<kennycallado> te lo digo x experiencia
<kennycallado> :D
<Redcat> jajaj claro
<Redcat> ;D
<wicope> metxas: a ver si alguien sabe .. yo no .. en el icono del volumen en el panel puedes configurar la salida/entrada/hardware ... sobre el aplay, aplay -L 2>&1 | egrep surround .cúal utilizas tú?
<Redcat> solucionado el problema
<Redcat> gracias por su alluda a todos los linuxeros
<Redcat> jaja en especial a kenny
<Redcat> jaja
<Redcat> :D
<kennycallado> un placer
<XuMuK> mimecar, antes usaba xneur pero lo deje porque comete muchos errores
<metxas> wicope,  lo del panel de volumen ya lo he probado, pero ni aun asi, y sobre lo que me has puesto tu, me aparecen 5, pero creo que son las normales no las hdmi
<metxas> y ni idea de cual es la que uso
<wicope> metxas: ni idea, busca en google: ubuntu audio hdmi pulse , de los primeros que encontré ... algo de sentido tiene.. http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/07/08/hdmi-sound-output-switcher-for-pulseaudio/
<metxas> wicope, gracis, voy a reiniciar para probar
<ElVillano> wicope, disculpa, a ver si me entiendes, tengo montado un disco duro con herramienta de configuración NTFS y asi si puedo montar el disco externo y cualquier otro
<wicope> ElVillano: hola, si, explicate bien y pon el /etc/fstab en pastebin, gracias
<ElVillano> pero cuando no tengo el disco duro ese montado no puedo montar ningun otro disco este es mi archivo /etc/fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658030/
<wicope> ElVillano: porfa espera un momento.. de meintras alomejor alguien te ayuda .. ahora nos vemos en 10-15 min perdon
<ElVillano> wicope, tranquilo
<kennycallado> ElVillano: no se por donde van los tiros pero tu problema que es que no puedes montar ntfs?
<wicope> ElVillano: hace falta alguien que entienda más del montaje de particiones (para eso el fstab para alguien que entienda, si va por vosotros chat). Mi aportación es la siguiente (puede ser extraña) utiliza el disk-manager para montar/desmontar las particiones https://code.edge.launchpad.net/disk-manager/  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15618146/disk-manager_1.0.1-2_all.deb . A lo que me refiero es que con disk-manager en mi caso mo
<Vero2> hola a todos
<Infernet> hola
<Vero2> necesito un programa de grabación de DVD audio-video que se pueda ver en Windows. Saben de alguno así?
<Vero2> Brasero no tiene la opción y tampoco k3B
<Guest75653> dvdman
<Vero2> Guest está en Synaptic o hay que bajarlo de Internet
<Guest75653> en syn
<Vero2> muchas gracias
<Vero2> hasta luego
<fzeta> iep!
<kan_> alguien ha resolvido este problema con ubuntu 11.04... les cuento: mi maquina se bloquea a la hora de hacer instalacion o actulizacion ya he llegado hasta a reinstalar ubuntu 4 veces y sigue en lo mismo
<cousteau> algún mensaje de error?
<irene-Canarias> Hola, Hplip en españil?
<irene-Canarias> español
<kan_> nop nada
<rbndj8> holaaa
<rbndj8> mi pc me esta dando problemas con las actualizaciones
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658194/
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> ayudaaa
<xangua> rbndj8: baja una versión de ubuntu soportada de ubuntu.com
<xangua> mmm más bien, deja de usar ese repositorio, es par feisty :S
<rbndj8> men tengo como 10 meces con este
<mimecar-away> rbndj8: no puedes mezclar repositorios de diferentes versiones
<rbndj8> ok como puedo resolver esto
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<rbndj8> 10.4
<xangua> centro de software-editar-fuentes
<mimecar> quita todo lo que no sean repositorios oficiales de esa versión
<xangua> buscas y quitas ese repositorio
<mimecar> beryl es un proyecto que no continua, se unieron con compiz
<josealberto> Hola a todos, Tengo una duda,, Uso ubuntu 11.04. en el monitor de sistema en recursos, en memoria de intercambio tengo 0% disponible, como hago para aumentarla!?
<XuMuK> josealberto, a ver tu sudo fdisk -ls
<josealberto> ok, un segundo
<darkgod> hola amigos que tal, necesito una mano, tengo una pc bastante nueva que me trajiero n para arreglar pero no me detecta en monitor, alguna idea?
<mimecar> josealberto: ¿has creado una partición de swap?
<darkgod> queda titilando la pantalla pero nunca muestra nada
<josealberto> /dev/sda1               1        4875    39154614+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mimecar> darkgod: o tienes mucha frecuencia, o no funciona la tarjeta gráfica
<josealberto> /dev/sda2   *        4875       14946    80899099   83  Linux
<mimecar> !paste josealberto
<kubot> josealberto: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<XuMuK> !paste | josealberto
<kubot> XuMuK: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<josealberto> esto me da el fdisk -ls
<XuMuK> huy
<darkgod> en caso de que sea la frecuencia como lo arreglo?
<darkgod> porque con mi pc si anda
<mimecar> darkgod: ese equipo tiene ubuntu?
<mimecar> josealberto: ahí no tienes partición de swap
<XuMuK> josealberto, eso es todo? no hay mas?
<darkgod> el mio si, el otro no
<XuMuK> eso iba a decir)
<josealberto> asi es solo eso aparece
<mimecar> darkgod: si el otro no tiene, será un fallo de windows
<XuMuK> josealberto, pues como ya te ha dicho mimecar no tienes swap
<darkgod> tenes idea que puede ser?
<mimecar> darkgod: o frecuencia o tarjeta gráfica
<josealberto> Xumuk , ok, y como hago para agregarle swap?
<darkgod> ya se que el foro es nuestro (de Ubuntu) pero agradeceria la ayuda
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<darkgod> como?
<mimecar> !ot darkgod
<kubot> darkgod: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<darkgod> gracias
<XuMuK> josealberto, tienes algun espacio sin usar?
<josealberto> tengo una particion donde esta wind xp
<josealberto> !!
<josealberto> esa se puede usar?
<mimecar> josealberto: en lo que has puesto no tienes swap
<mimecar> ¿puedes perder TODOS los datos de esa partición?
<XuMuK> josealberto, si no la necesitas pues si
<josealberto> pues la verdad si,! win creo que solo lo deje por si no lograba trabajar con ubuntu,, pero ya nunca mas lo toque!
<mimecar> josealberto: tendrás que quitar espacio a la partición de windows
<josealberto> ok, eso lo puedo hacer con un cd live y desde ahi con utilidad de discos?
<mimecar> si, siempre que tengas un backup de todos tus datos
<josealberto> ok, ahora una ultima duda,, la swap, con eso me va ir un mejor el sistema,, es decir, mas rapdio, ya que  cuando tengo algunas ventas abiertas mas que todo de mozilla
<mimecar> algo más rápido
<josealberto> se congela y tengo que reiniciar el sistema
<josealberto> ok, muchas gracias!
<mimecar> cuanta ram tienes?
<XuMuK> josealberto, guarda los datos que necesitas y intenta redimencionarla, pero pudes  perder todos los datos!!
<josealberto> 1gb
<mimecar> tendrás que ponerle 2 GB
<mimecar> no hagas nada sin un backup
<josealberto> uk XuMuk voy a probar redimencinarl la particion del xp
<josealberto> listo, copiado, nada sin un backup
<XuMuK> josealberto, рфя гт ифслгз ву вфещы скшешсщы!
<XuMuK> huy
<mimecar> josealberto: el backup incluye windows
<XuMuK> josealberto, haz un backup de datos criticos!
<mimecar> puedes perder todo el disco duro
<josealberto> ok, ya entiendo
<XuMuK> josealberto, cuando termines seguimos
<josealberto> muy bien Xamuk, ! lo hare solo que mas tarde puesto que la maquina que estoy usando es en el trabajo, lo tendre que hacer en periodo libre
<josealberto> pero mil gracias por la ayuda, con eso ya estoy mas que orientado
<josealberto> lo que no entiendo fue cuando perdi la swap, pque en las versiones anteriores de ubuntu
<josealberto> si la tenia,, segun recuerdo!!??
<XuMuK> josealberto, de nada
<shama> hola a todos :)
<shama> ehh hay alguien ? xD
<m4v> si necesitas ayuda sobre Ubuntu solo pregunta, el canal para charlar es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<shama> ha ok.
<shama> quiero instalar Linix mint 11 ,tuve Ubuntu pero me dio problemas.
<shama> pero no se como gravar Linux mint
<shama> cuendo veo videos , todos gravan una imagen ISO (que sale el icono de un CD)
<shama> pero yo ddescargue el Linux mint de la pagina oficial y se descargo un archivo winrar
<shama> como lo hago para gravar ?
<m4v> estas en windows?
<shama> de momento si
<cousteau> bueno, para Mint en todo caso busca un canal de Mint
<m4v> debe ser una iso lo que bajaste, winrar solo te pone el ícono de winrar porque tiene los archivos .iso asociados
<cousteau> luego, que los archivos ISO te los abra automáticamente el WinRAR no significa que sean "archivos WinRAR", es que el WinRAR es muy avaro y roba todas las extensiones que puede
<cousteau> tienes que abrirlo por ejemplo con lo de grabar CDs de Nero, o algo parecido
<shama> ahh ok , bueno el archivo winrar se llama linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit y pesa  887.800kb
<shama> entonces ese winrar seria el iso ?
<cousteau> esa es otra; windows tiene la manía de ocultar las extensiones de archivos por defecto
<shama> mmm mira descomprimo el archico winrar y dentro me salen varias carpetas (boot-preseed-casper-.disk-isolinux y un texto con nombre md5sum )
<cousteau> shama, sí, es que no tienes que descomprimirlo
<shama> entonces para gravar solo tengo que seleccionar la carpeta que dice isolinux?
<cousteau> ¡¡¡NO!!!
<cousteau> no tienes que seleccionar ninguna carpeta de dentro de la ISO
<cousteau> tienes que abrir la iso con un grabador de CDs
<shama> tengo que grabar todo el archico winrar (linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit) que me descargue ?
<cousteau> dale a "Abrir con" y elige el grabador de Nero o algo así
<cousteau> y además, este es un canal de Ubuntu, no de Mint
<Infernet> shama: q extension tiene el archivo q te descargaste?
<cousteau> Infernet, usa windows, tiene las extensiones ocultas
<shama> el archico que descargue de la pagina oficial de linux mint dice "winrar linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit"
<shama> y pesa 887.800kb
<cousteau> te vendría bien quitar la ridícula opción de windows de ocultar las extensiones de archivos
<Infernet> shama: q icono tiene ese archivo?
<shama> tiene el icono de unos 3 libros uno encima del otro , dice archico WinRaR
<Infernet> shama: hacele click derecho y elegi la opcion "extraer aqui" o "extract here"
<cousteau> es que el winrar puede llamar "archivo winrar" a absolutamente todo lo que abra el winrar
<cousteau> Infernet, creo que es un iso
<Infernet> cousteau: vamos a ver
<cousteau> Infernet, el contenido son las carpetas que hay dentro del CD
<shama> cuando le pongo extraer aqui dentro me salen varias carpetas (boot-preseed-casper-.disk-isolinux y un texto con nombre md5sum )
<Infernet> shama: sabes grabar una imagen ISO? grabaste antes?
<cousteau> ABRE EL ARCHIVO CON EL NERO
<shama> e instado Ubuntu , pero nunca e grabado un archico ISO :/
<mrfox> hola cousteau
<Infernet> shama: tenes un DVD virgen a mano?
<shama> supongo que al momento de seleccionar , eligo el archico winrar que me descargue , lo gravo en formato iso a baja velocidad
<Infernet> o regrabable?
<shama> sip
<shama> dvd
<Infernet> shama: y el Nero instalado?
<cousteau> sí, pero ya te digo que en realidad no es un archivo winrar, es un archivo iso
<shama> no, formatie hace poco ademas le tengo poco espacio a win el otro lo tengo reservado para linux
<cousteau> ah, y tienes que grabar el archivo como DVD, no grabar un DVD que contenga el archivo
<Infernet> shama: bueno no hay problema, ahora te paso un link con un nero q te ocupa poco espacio por privado
<shama> ehhh chicos en 15 min estaran aqui ? para ir donde un tio y gravarlo que mi note , ya no grava :/
<cousteau> shama, ve a http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download mira la sección 2 y dale a "Show me how"
<shama> Gracias chicos .. voi a gravarlo
<shama> que tal chicos
<mosh> buna tarde ubuntu
<shama> hola chicos
<shama> como gravo el iso de linix mint en nero con un dvd ?
<shama> solo encuentro para hacerlo desde un cd
<Infernet> shama: tenes q elegir la version q no es standard
<Infernet> del nero
<Infernet> si mal no recuerdo
<shama> ehh haora noi tengo el problmçema del winrar :)
<shama> voi a crear dvd de datos ?
<shama> solo encuentro tutis para cd
<Infernet> shama: tenes q buscar una opcion q diga "grabar dvd iso" o "imagen de datos"
<Infernet> shama: Nero Burning Rom es la modalidad q tenes q usar del nero
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-04
<cousteau> shama, en la pág de linux mint no viene cómo?
<shama> con nero press se puede ?
<cousteau> el link que te pasé debería servir para dvd también, de todas formas
<shama> y nada..
<shama> tengo en nero burning rom
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a la gente del Internet Relay Chat
<Infernet> hola
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<r0z4> Hola a todoos, alguien ha tenido problemas con el microfono de ubuntu y con skype? lo que sucede es que no me lo reconoce
<shama> hola chicos ,que tal ?
<shama> hay alguien xD
<josue> Hola
<josue> instalé kde sobre ubuntu y ahora nose como restaurar el splash screen. ubuntu 11.04
<XuMuK> josue, y que es lo que tienes ahora en splashscreen?
<josue> la de kubuntu
<josue> alguien sabe como restaurar el splash de ubuntu?
<jimlestat> tengo unproblema con elteclado tengo quemantener presionadas lasteclas para que funcionescomo lo quito
<shockwave> hola!! alguien con conocimiento de tor + vidalia (?)
<Guest32453> holas
<auska> Buenas, tengo un problema muy raro...
<auska> estoy conectado por VPN a un PC con windows
<auska> una vez alli puedo hacer traceroute a google
<auska> y veo que passa por el router que es 192.168.1.1
<auska> pero si le hago ping a 192.168.1.1 no responde alguna idea de que puede passar?
<mimecar> le hasces el ping desde el equipo que tiene windows?
<auska> mimecar: si
<mimecar> ese equipo está en el mismo rango de red?
<auska> descubri que si tengo la VPN conectada no puedo hacer ping pero si lo hago por escritorio remoto [y desconecto la vpn] no hay problema...
<auska> si ...
<mimecar> tienes bien configurado el servidor de la VPN?
<atomms> hola, estoy intentando lanzar una aplicación gráfica como nautilus con un usuario diferente al habitual y no me deja..
<atomms> utilizo el comando gksu nautilus
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<atomms> No protocol specified
<atomms> (gksu:2582): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<atomms> tampoco si lanzo directamente "nautilus" (igualmente "No protocol specified")
<mimecar> en principio tendría que funcionarte
<mimecar> ¿te sale eso lanzando nautilus con un usuario normal?
<atomms> no, funciona perfectamente con el usuario que instale ubuntu
<atomms> es el nuevo usuario quien da problemas
<atomms> (está incluido en sudoers por cierto)
<mimecar> el segundo usuario no puede usar sudo directamente
<atomms> cuando ejecuto "nautilus" con el segundo usuario (y no "gksu nautilus") tampoco funciona..
<mimecar> sin usar sudo te da ese error?
<atomms> así es
<mimecar> en una consola con un usuario normal , nautilus, y no lo abre?
<Pablito> hola buenas alguien me puede ayduar porfavor
<Pablito> necesito montar un disco usb
<Pablito> en ubuntu server
<mimecar> !ask Pablito
<kubot> Pablito: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Pablito> 10.X
<Pablito> necesito montar un disco usb en ubuntu server 10.X
<mimecar> ¿has creado ya una carpeta en /media?
<Pablito> mimecar
<Sapote> hi people! I download git and compile, but the libsmsd_mysql can't find
<Pablito> no
<Pablito> la eh creado
<Sapote> oohhh perdon!
<Pablito> pienso que la carpeta
<Sapote> le erre de ventanita
<mimecar> Pablito: que dispositivo está asociado al usb?
<Pablito> tendria que crearse sola
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que estas en un servidor web
<Sapote> hola gente!!
<Pablito> scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access
<Pablito> eso me sale mimecar
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> el dispositivo será /dev/sdbx o similar
<Pablito> mimecar
<Pablito> no me parece nada con los dos
<Pablito> que me as dado
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> te devuelve datos seguro
<Pablito> si
<mimecar> quita el disco usb y pon el comando
<mimecar> cuando lo conectes y pongas de nuevo el comando tendrás una entrada nueva
<Pablito> oka
<Pablito> cuando conecto
<Pablito> me aparecen estas
<Pablito> dos
<Pablito>  8       80 2930266580 sdf
<Pablito>    8       81 2930255748 sdf1
<mimecar> tu disco es sdf1
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/tucarpeta
<Pablito> tengo que crear una carpeta
<Pablito> ?
<Pablito> para montarlo ahy
<mimecar> no has dicho antes que la habías creado ya?
<Pablito> no si ya monte gracias
<Pablito> te pasastes
<sambalespetri> buen dia. Ya que estamos, me podrian ayudar con mi cd/dvd que no puedo montar?
<sambalespetri> segun la utilidad de discos, mi dispositivo esta en /dev/sr0 y conexion scsi
<sambalespetri> cree la carpeta cdrom0 en /media
<sambalespetri> luego intenté sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<sambalespetri> y la respuesta es "dispositivo desconocido"
<mimecar> sambalespetri: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sambalespetri> mimecar: 11.04
<mimecar> con esa versión al meter un CD se tiene que montar
<mimecar> si pulsas sobre el lector de CD's no lo monta?
<sambalespetri> no
<sambalespetri> no lo detecta
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<sambalespetri> umont: /dev/sr0: dispositivo desconocido
<mimecar> si no te lo ha montado, no lo puedes desmontar
<mimecar> que error sale en el navegador de archivos
<sambalespetri> mi comando es sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 y la respuesta es la anterior
<mimecar> y en el entorno gráfico?
<sambalespetri> en nautilus no veo la unidad. en la utilidad de discos me dice no se ha detectado ningun soporte
<mimecar> ese CD funciona bien?
<sambalespetri> si, me pasa con cualquier disco que introduzca
<mimecar> con el live cd de ubuntu también?
<sambalespetri> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes  windows en ese ordenador?
<sambalespetri> no
<mimecar> me parece que tu lectora ha muerto
<mimecar> si falla también con el live cd
<sambalespetri> es posible. gracias
<mimecar> si tienes otro equipo , cambia la lectora
<sambalespetri> es una notebook, no tengo otra unidad similar para probar. gracias por el esfuerzo
<mimecar> que falle con un live cd no es buena señal
<sambalespetri> quizas esté dañado el lente
<barcel0> saludos !
<barcel0> estoy haciendo una remasterizacion de ubuntu para un pc con 128-256 MB ram, bueno ya casi lo tengo listo...
<barcel0> estoy haciendolo para inicarlo en modo livecd
<barcel0> pero...en la cons de iso linux quiero agregar una entrada "instalar directamente" al arrancar el cd...
<barcel0> lo cual cargaría debian-installer
<barcel0> algúno puede echarme una mano con eso?
<barcel0> como puedo hacerlo...?
<mimecar> debian-installer ?
<barcel0> sip... es que necesito que sea un instalador ligero
<barcel0> pero que pueda iniciarlo sin tener que cargar el livecd
<barcel0> me aconsejas alguno mimecar?
<mimecar> algo preparado para Debian te funcione bien en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> no he trabajado con esos programas
<barcel0> ok...
<barcel0> ¿qué instalado utiliza ubuntu par ainstalar sin cargar el livecd?
<xangua> el instalador de texto¿
<xangua> !alternate
<kubot> El cd alternativo es un cd de instalacion en modo texto, especial para PC con menos de 256mb de RAM. Soporta un rango mayor de hardware que el !LiveCD, y puede ser usado como un CD de actualización.
<logronyo29> buenos días
<barcel0> xangua sip el de texto
<barcel0> está disponible par a ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> si
<barcel0> alternate se llama?
<mimecar> ese es el nombre del cd
<mimecar> pero el arranque no es el mismo que el que usa el live cd
<barcel0> ah! necesito el nombre del instalador, para instalarlo en el remaster y luego tratar de agregar una linea en isolinux
<barcel0> para inicializarlo
<mimecar> no creo que esté en los repositorios
<rengo> holas buenos dias . necesito ayuda squid alguien sabe quiero hacerle 3 cosas pero tutosriales que leo me cuesta interpretrlos tengo miedo al error. por favor alguien dar una mano. a si logro abro proxy a la comunidad
<logronyo29> buenas, sabéis si grub2 es compatible con btrfs?
<rengo> proxy anda pero falta mjorarlo 3 cosas si quieren alguien sabe sovre squid les digo dan una mano.
<logronyo29> es que hice una instalación limpia el otro día y no me lo reconocía el grub
<aguitel> logronyo29, que error decia
<logronyo29> nada, todo parecía ok durante la instalación, pero luego no salía en el menú de grub
<logronyo29> he estado investigando y como lo de btrfs es tan nuevo no encuentro nada
<mimecar> ¿para que usas un sistema de archivos tan reciente?
<aguitel> algun motivo de haber instalado btrfs
<logronyo29> quería probarlo
<logronyo29> normalmente ext4 me va bien
<logronyo29> pero tengo una máquina un poco viejita y pensé que podría ser interesante darle un ojo
<mimecar> el sistema de archivos es crítico, si no está bien probado puedes perder datos
<aguitel> pues la respuesta la das tu mismo
<logronyo29> con btrfs y xfce
<logronyo29> ya si ya lo se, es un ordenador q no es crítico, sólo lo uso para navegar por internet y cosas así
<logronyo29> era por darle un uso
<logronyo29> porque el pobre con gnome se atraganta
<logronyo29> que solo tengo 512 mb de ram
<logronyo29> y sabéis dónde puede haber documentación?
<aguitel> wiki busca
<logronyo29> busqué en su día y no encontré na
<logronyo29> pero ya volveré a buscar, gracias
<mimecar> logronyo29: si no has encontrado nada, puede ser que grub2 no lo soporte
<logronyo29> es lo que me figuraba
<logronyo29> como es tan nuevo
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<logronyo29> gracias
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo añadir los repositorios del último software kde (para gnome) en ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> esmirlin: tendrás que añadir un PPA
<logronyo29> buf por lo que veo hay que usar ext en boot y otra partición en btrfs
<logronyo29> así que na
<mimecar> que sea para tu versión concreta de ubuntu
<logronyo29> no me sirve de mucho, gracias, aguitel y mimecar
<esmirlin> mimecar, pero existe¿?
<mimecar> esmirlin: no lo se
<aguitel> esmirlin, lee aca http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/20
<esmirlin> aguitel, no lo entiendo muy bien
<aguitel> esmirlin, lo que creo entender es que quieres instalar kubunut con la ultima version
<esmirlin> no te explico, me encantan las aplicaciones kde, mucho más que las de gnome pero tengo instalado e17 en ubuntu (una distro que se llama bodhilinux) y me gustaría usar las aplicaciones de kde, pero como acaba de salir kde 4.7 sé que algunas aplicaciones están actualizadas y me gustaría poder poner esas versiones
<barcel0> esl instalador que usa cd alternative es 'ubiquity'?
<barcel0> el instalador que usa el Alrtenaive cd de ubuntu, creo pero si que creo, que es debian-installer
<barcel0> xD
<Nivagio> Buenos d?as, para los amantes de los videojuegos les informo que ?nicamente quedan 5 d?as de The Humble Indie Bundle 3
<Nivagio> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Nivagio> Adem?s por pagar m?s del promedio $6 le dar?n todos los juegos del la versi?n #2
<Nivagio> Si les gusta jugar contribuyamos con proyectos como estos que apuestan por una nueva forma de vender
<xangua> aah que bonito gracias por el
<xangua> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<mimecar> Nivagio: ¿eso está relacionado con ubuntu?
<Nivagio> Con Linux en general
<mimecar> Nivagio: ¿que relación tiene con ubuntu?
<mimecar> si no está relacionado con el soporte de ubuntu no pongas esos mensajes por favor
<nudista26> pano.org
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Redcat> hola que tal gente muy buen dia
<Redcat> una duda por curiosidad que me surgio ase unos momentos
<Redcat> es posible cambiar el papel tapiz diferente para cada ventana
<Redcat> osea que cada ventana tenga su propio tema
<xangua> compiz tiene un plugin para eso
<xangua> aunque te quedarás sin poder poner iconos en el escritorio
<xangua> mmmm de por si en gnome3 ya no se puede eso :S supongo que será igual para Unity no¿¿
<mimecar> xangua: gnome 3 aún tiene pulirse un poco
<Redcat> ohh y como se llama la opcion en compiz para probarlo
<Redcat> me da curiosidad
<xangua> fondo de pantalla >.<
<Redcat> LOL
<Redcat> jajaja esque como el mio esta en ingles pero me boy a checar gracias por la info
<Redcat> bye
<Osmodivs> Hola, tengo muchas fuentes de letras, y quiero encontrar una en particular, pero no la encuentro, se que la tengo porque la puedo ver en LibreOffice, pero la quiero usar en otro programa, ¿Como le hago para encontrarla por medio de la terminal?
<sambalespetri> disculpen que los moleste nuevamente. Es acerca de la imposibilidad de montar la unidad de cd/dvd en ubuntu 11.04
<sambalespetri> Hace unas horas habíamos llegado a la comclusión que el dispositivo estaría dañado pero..
<sambalespetri> para mi sorpresa. cuando inserté un cd-rom virgen me lo detectó
<sambalespetri> entonces realicé una copia y la grabación terminó con éxito
<sambalespetri> sin embargo, luego no puedo acceder a la unidad
<sambalespetri> puse el cd en un equipo con windows y compruebo que la copia es correcta y accedo a los archivos grabados
<sambalespetri> entonces...
<sambalespetri> supongo que no hay nada malo con el dispositivo. pero no puedo montarlo para leer ningun disco
<mimecar> el fallo puede ser de la lente
<mimecar> para grabar se usa una lente y para leer otra diferente
<sambalespetri> ah. eso lo explicaría. gracias
<r0z4> hola a todos, alguien me podria ayudar con mi sonido
<mimecar> !ask r0z4
<kubot> r0z4: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<r0z4> anoche oia bien, pero  no recuerdo que movi y no escucho nada :( ya he hecho varias cosas
<r0z4> se puede, hacer algo como restaurar el sonido??
<r0z4> hice esto pero no consigo recuperarlo http://banyut.obolog.com/restaurar-audio-ubuntu-66394
<r0z4> sorry kubot :(
<mimecar> r0z4: ¿para que haces eso?
<r0z4> lo del tutorial?
<mimecar> si
<r0z4> entendi que para poder restaurar el sonido, porque? no es asi?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<r0z4> 9 10
<mimecar> ¿sabes que esa versión no tiene actualizaciones?
<r0z4> mm no
<r0z4> funcionaba perfecto hasta que yo le movi
<mimecar> te aconsejo que actualices todo el sistema
<mimecar> no tendrás actualizaciones ni programas nuevos
<r0z4> ahorita eso no quiero hacerlo tengo lo necesario
<mimecar> como quieras
<jose> Buen día a todos. Alguien puede ayudarme con Evolution?? Estoy tratando de importar el archivo .pst que tenía en Outlook con la información de este (previa conversión con readpst), pero cuando trato de importar archivos mbox de gran tamaño, el programa de Evolution aborta. A qué se debe??
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el control de volumen esté bien?
<r0z4> si
<r0z4> lo tengo a todo volumen
<mimecar> el control de volumen está en el modo maestro?
<mimecar> jose: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<r0z4> incluso si me pongo los audifonos escucho como si estuviera conectado pero al reproducir algo no oigo nada
<jose> mimecar: Uso la versión 10.04 LTS Kernel 2.6.32-33-generic
<mimecar> jose: ¿actualizada?
<jose> Sip.
<mimecar> ¿que tamaño tiene ese archivo de outlook?
<jose> mimecar: de Evolution tengo la ver. 2.28.3
<r0z4> probe con alsamixer si no estuviera con volumen abajo pero al parecer todo bien
<mimecar> r0z4: ¿no lo estas comprobando con el control de volumen de gnome?
<r0z4> si tambien
<jose> mimecar: pues de 500 mb para arriba ya no me lo quiere importar. Los de tamaño pequeño se importan a las bandejas sin problemas.
<mimecar> r0z4: ¿has comprobado que todos los canales esten subidos?
<Angolares> alguien me puede decir por qué no hay sonido en un HP touchsmart usando ubuntu 11.04???
<r0z4> eso con alsamixer verdad?
<mimecar> con los dos programas
<r0z4> use uno que se llama
<mimecar> Angolares: con esos datos no
<jose> mimecar: De 500 mb. para arriba son los archivos que generó readpst (mbox).
<Angolares> pues reconoce la tarjeta pero no hay sonido
<r0z4> use pavcontrol y pareciera que todo bien
<Angolares> he hecho lo que pone aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Angolares> sin éxito alguno
<mimecar> jose: ¿no puedes separarlos en otros más pequeños?
<mimecar> Angolares: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Angolares> si
<mimecar> con el ilve cd tenías sonido?
<Angolares> pues es lo que voy a probar ahora
<itali-chan> alsa o pulseaudio
<itali-chan> ?
<jose> Cómo sería eso?? Tendría que hacerlo desde Outlook separándolos en subcarpetas las carpetas con más peso, y aplicándole el proceso con readpst de nuevo al archivo .pst?? O cómo lo pudiera hacer??
<Angolares> no funciona tampoco el sonido con el live cd
<mimecar> jose: si
<mimecar> ¿que mensaje de error te da evolution?
<jose> mimecar: Ah, ok. Es un bug del Evolution eso de no poder importar archivos mbox de gran tamaño??
<mimecar> no se que limite tendrá en la importación
<mimecar> pero no estas con archivos pequeños
<Angolares> memecar: si hago aplay -l | grep card  no me da resultado alguno
<Angolares> no me da info acerca de la tarjeta de audio
<jose> mimecar: ah, ok. Sí, porque por los archivos que se generaron, hay de 500 Mb., y otro de 1.5 Gb., y no se importan. Aborta Evolution al momento de estar leyendo el mbox. Le voy a hacer como me indicas y ya importado en Evolution voy a juntar los correo para que queden como en Outlook están actualmente. Gracias.
<Angolares> encontre lo siguiente http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/100243
<Infernet> Angolares: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658762/
<Angolares> gracias
<r0z4> entonces no hay manera de restaurar el sonido??
<mimecar> r0z4: están todos los controles subidos en alsamixer?
<r0z4> si
<mimecar> ¿los que no aparecen en la pantalla también?
<r0z4> si,hay una manera que te comparta la imagen de como se ve ???
<mimecar> usa imagebin
<xangua> prueba con una versión actualizada y soportada de ubuntu ;)
<Angolares> infernet: mira lo que me contesta al reiniciar alsa:
<Angolares>  Output information may be incomplete.
<Angolares> Terminating processes: 2994lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system
<r0z4> si aqiu esta http://imagebin.org/166396
<Angolares> /home/pepe/.gvfs
<r0z4> mimecar, verdad que al parecer todo esta bien?
<Angolares> si ejecuto lsmod | grep ctxfi
<Angolares>  no contesta nada
<mimecar> pon de nuevo el enlace
<r0z4> http://imagebin.org/166396
<mimecar> r0z4: hay más controles aparte de los que salen en la pantalla
<mimecar> los has comprobado?
<r0z4> mm no
<r0z4> eso como lo compruebo_
<r0z4> ?
<mimecar> ... mueve con las teclas de los cursores
<r0z4> ahh si todos estan asi?
<mimecar> todos están al máximo?
<r0z4> si
<PakoTM> wenas..
<mimecar> estas cambiando el volumen a la tarjeta interna o a la externa?
<r0z4> ahi si no se :S
<mimecar> HD Ati SB parece la externa
<r0z4> como le hago para la interna no me aparece
<mimecar> conlos cursores no te da la opción de cambiarla?
<r0z4> no mela da
<mimecar> me parece que alsamixer permitia seleccionar la tarjeta de sonido
<r0z4> mmm no veo
<mimecar> en mi sistema, con F6 seleccionas la tarjeta
<mimecar> aunque la pantalla cambia respecto a la tuya
<r0z4> mm no me deja
<mimecar> no lo se, igual tu versión no lo admite
<r0z4> mimecar te refieres a esto http://imagebin.org/166400
<mimecar> SB parece la interna con lo que pone ahí
<r0z4> mimecar tambien me muestra esto http://imagebin.org/166401
<r0z4> hola mimecar, esto dice algo? http://imagebin.org/166408
<mimecar> los controles están subidos ahí?
<XuMuK> hola
<r0z4> mimecar si me indica que si
<jose> mimecar: Ya pude solucionar el problema de los ficheros mbox de gran tamaño al importarlos a Evolution. Lo único que hice es que en vez de utilizar la herramienta de Importar, jalé el archivo mbox desde Nautilus hacia Evolution, soltando el botón del mouse sobre la carpeta en la cual quería importar el contenido.
<jose> :)
<mimecar> jose: "sin comentarios"
<mimecar> evolution lo malo que tiene es que te ata a linux
<mimecar> r0z4: en estos momentos estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> por curiosidad, prueba con un live cd reciente de ubuntu
<mimecar> para ver si el fallo se repite
<r0z4> gracias, alguien ha instalado microsoft live meting con wine?
<r0z4> es que no me corre
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si está soportado por wine?
<Souchiro> alguien sabe que extencion debe usar un disco duro para linux, pero lo quiero para datos, algo asi como el ntfs, pero que solo se lea en linux y que no requiera que lo maneje como usuario root
<XuMuK> Souchiro, pues si quieres que solo se acceda desde linux formateolo en ext4 o xfs o reiserfs
<XuMuK> y para que sea accesible al usuario (no root) crea archivos/carpetas logueado como este usuario
<Souchiro> pero, lo que estoy viendo es que en ext4, es que es mas lento
<XuMuK> Souchiro, para nada... algo habras hecho mal
<Souchiro> en el ntfs la velocidad de transferencia es de 18mb/s
<Souchiro> y en ext4 de 1.3mb/s
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> esta formateado en ext4
<mimecar> si usas ext4 solo lo podrán leer en linux
<Souchiro> es un disco ide que esta conectado a un convertidor usb
<mimecar> si solo quieres leerlo tu, cifra el disco duro
<XuMuK> prueba poner noatime,relatime en opciones de montaje
<XuMuK> esto te agilizara un poco
<Souchiro> weno, en si lo que quiero es que el sistema lo pueda usar
<Souchiro> mimecar, es que vi emm ext2,3,4 ntfs, reiserfs fat16  y fat32
<mimecar> 10 MB/s copiando archivos pequeños y con el disco fragmentado
<mimecar> ext solo puedes usar 4
<mimecar> fat, estas limitado en el tamaño
<Souchiro> en el ext4  y ext3 me creo una carpeta que se llama lost + found que segun es apra acceso root
<mimecar> esa carpeta tiene que estar
<Souchiro> el que he usado hasta ahora es el ntfs que da casi 20 mb/s
<mimecar> ntfs te lo ven sin problemas
<Souchiro> copiando me da como 12 o 13
<Souchiro> en si lo que quiero es que mi sistema lo pueda usar como para instalar cosas
<Souchiro> o algo asi
<Souchiro> :/
<mimecar> si quieres instalar programas de linux, ext4
<mimecar> ntfs prohibido
<Souchiro> pero si se puede entonces isntalar en ext4?
<mimecar> en ext4 si
<mimecar> pero no se que quieres instalar en un disco externo
<Souchiro> y como tendria que configurar para que ia no use mi disco del sistema, si no que el otro disco?
<Souchiro> puyes, juegos, y programas
<Souchiro> pues *
<mimecar> el sistema solo instalará en el disco principal
<mimecar> no podrás mezclar programas en los dos discos
<Souchiro> mmmm, me da miedo cagarla si trato de redimencionar el disco del sistema
<mimecar> Souchiro: no puedes instalar un programa en el disco duro y otro en el disco externo
<mimecar> usando el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> solo programas que no tengan instalación
<Souchiro> ia trate, pero no me deja mesclar el espacio no asignado con el del principal
<Souchiro> ahhh
<Souchiro> por ejemplo, me he dado cuenta que con wine no puedo correr .exe desde una particion ntfs
<Souchiro> se podra en el ext4?
<Souchiro> weno, lo probare ahora mismo
<mimecar> seguro que no se puede?
<Souchiro> si
<Souchiro> siempre me sale ese mensaje de executable....
<Souchiro> y cuando trato de darle permisos no me deja
<Souchiro> se desactiva sola la casilla
<mimecar> no puedes asignar permisos en ntfs
<Souchiro> y tampoco me deja darle permisios ni como usuario root
<Souchiro> entonces, como puedo ejecutar un .exe con wine desde un ntfs
<Souchiro> ?
<mimecar> wine programa.exe
<mimecar> no tienes que dar permisos
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> pero si esta desde alguna particion ntfs?
<Souchiro> aparte de que no esta instalado en wine
<mimecar> voy a ejecutar un programa con wine
<omikron4> Souchiro: si el ejecutable esta en el externo.. tendras que montarlo a traves de consola... a mi me pasa cuando quiero darle permisos al script de wifiway.. y no me deja cuando lo tengo en el pen... pero si lo desmmonto y entro a traves de consola si qe le puedo dar permisos y ejecutarlo.. mira a ver si es asi
<mimecar> wine no modifica el ejecutable, tiene que dar lo mismo
<Souchiro> ps se me hace raro :/
<Souchiro> pero weno, intentare eso, gracias omikron4, mimecar, XuMuK
<mimecar> [mimecar@Grimya Windows]$ wine ccsetup309.exe
<mimecar> wine: created the configuration directory '/home/mimecar/.wine'
<Souchiro> mimecar, si me corrio el .exe desde la particion ext4 externa
<Souchiro> :)
<omikron4> Souchiro: debes montarlo en una carpeta.. por ejemplo.. mkdir linux/    u despues montar la particion en esa carpeta. sudo mount /dev/sdaX linux/
<mimecar> lo estoy lanzando desde ntfs
<omikron4> y a partir de ahi ya puedes trabajar con el, Souchiro
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> montarla?
<Souchiro> mm creo que ia entendi
<omikron4> primero hay que desmontarla
<omikron4> por eso luego la montas donde quieres y asi puedes trabajar en ella
<Souchiro> pero se me hace raro lo que me dice que en el ntfs si lo puede correr
<omikron4> igual tienes que instalar desde sinaptic el soporte para ntfs que viene.. para poder escribir y esas cosas.. abre synaptic y pon ntfs y mira lo que te da , Souchiro
<mimecar> Souchiro: el ccleaner se está instalando
<mimecar> y lo he lanzado desde ntfs con wine
<Souchiro> mimecar-away, se tiene que instalar para ejecutar con wine
<Souchiro> a lo que me refiero es en ejecutar un .exe con wine, desde un ntfs sin instalar
<Souchiro> omikron4, ntfsprog
<Souchiro> ntfs-3g
<Souchiro> segun tengo una cosa en administracion donde dice activar /desactivar soporte para lectura y escritura de ntfs
<omikron4> eso podria servir.. pero yo mejor primero desmontaria la unidad.. sudo umount /dev/sdbX  y despues la montaria en una carpeta y desde ahi trabajar Souchiro
<omikron4> Souchiro: porque como te digo.. me funciono muy bien en wifiway, que no me permitia ejecutar el script de instalacion en disco y cuando hice eso no tuve problema alguno
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> te refieres montar el disco de forma root
<Souchiro> que no eso es malo?
<Souchiro> xD
<omikron4> primero lo desmontas.. sudo umount /dev/sdbX   y despues creas una carpeta donde montarlo.. y eso no es malo.. es hacer un tunel hacia lo que te interesa.. y luego.. sudo mount /dev/sdbX carpetacreada/
<omikron4> despues una vez desmontado de nuevo cuando no lo utilices borras la carpeta o la dejas para otras ocasiones.. Souchiro
<Souchiro> pero, para eso necesito tener espacio en el disco del sistema....
<omikron4> no que va
<Souchiro> y es algo que no gozo  xD
<omikron4> si eso se hace hasta con el live
<Souchiro> o.o
<omikron4> es una pasarela que haces hacia lo que quieres
<totocolombia> hola
<omikron4> lo que te gasta.. ya lo gasta porque lo tienes en el externo
<totocolombia> Buenas tardes uso ubuntu 11.04, pero esta supremamente lento tengo un dell inspiron 1525 con 160 DD DualCore
<omikron4> eso es mas o menos como cuando haces un chroot y ejecutas en otro sistema desde el que estas
<Souchiro> es que mnira, tengo un emulador que se llama, neoragex y pues con todos los juegos pesa como 2 gb
<Souchiro> y tengo 1.5 en el disco del sistema.....
<Souchiro> para poderlo montar necesito espacio
<omikron4> pero eso no es lo mismo
<totocolombia> Si alguien me puede orientar para ver como puedo hacer que se ponga más rapido como lo tenia con 10.10
<omikron4> no es lo mismo reservar memoria para un emulador que ejecutar algo a traves de un tunel
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> tonx solo tengo que montar esa carpeta....
<Souchiro> verdad?
<omikron4> creas la carpeta y montas la unidad en ella
<omikron4> totocolombia: se mas especifico
<Souchiro> con la carpeta del juego no es suficiente?
<Souchiro> por ejemplo  sudo mount /media/kozue/neogeo5
<totocolombia> omikron4, al encender demora mucho en cargar, al manejar unos minutos varias aplicaciones como,
<omikron4> Souchiro: estas hablando de una unidad ya montada y eso no vale
<totocolombia> LO, firefox, empahty, etc
<omikron4> si no esta montada no esta en /media
<Souchiro> tonx como creo la carpeta ps
<omikron4> por lo tanto si esta es que la tienes montada. y asi no funciona
<totocolombia> pasados unos 5 minutos comienza a colgarse y a hacer todo mucho mas lento, y en varias oportunidades me ha tocado apagarlo a las malas y usar el W$
<Souchiro> weno
<Souchiro> tonx seria asi
<Souchiro> sudo mount /sdd/neogeo5
<omikron4> eso me suena a troll
<Souchiro> y luego ejecutar wine neoragex.exe
<Souchiro> ?
<omikron4> eso creo que no.. Souchiro
<totocolombia> El skype no funciona, la videollamada por empaty tampoco,
<totocolombia> en fin
<omikron4> lo primero desde el terminal.. ls /dev | grep sd[a-z][0-9] y asi ves la que corresponde con tu disco.. Souchiro
<totocolombia> ahora mismos se puso muy lento y acabo de iniciar sesion acá
<Souchiro> weno tonx seria sdd1
<omikron4> pues ahora sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<omikron4> ahora crea una carpeta mkdir nombre_carpeta
<Souchiro> ahhhh
<Souchiro> y ahi pego el juego
<Souchiro> ?
<omikron4> y despues... sudo mount /dev/sdd1 carpeta creada/
<omikron4> a partir de ahi.. lo tratas como cualquier carpeta de tu disco, Souchiro
<Souchiro> weno, gracias omikron4 lo hare:)
<Redcat> hola gente
<Redcat> una pequeña duda
<Redcat> aserca de compiz
<Redcat> osea mm para que me aparesca la opcion de efectos de ventana o fondo de ventanas algo asi en utilidades
<Redcat> tengo que tener pusta alguna opcion como la de cubo en 3d de los efectos
<Redcat> porque no me aparece esa opcion
<Redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/pantallazonpq.png/
<Redcat> alguna idea
<atotclic> tienes que tener aceleracion
<Redcat> o es solo teniendo la opcion del efecto de cubo en 3d
<Redcat> aceleracion???
<atotclic> si aceleracion 3d
<omikron4> que efecto quieres Redcat?
<atotclic> que grafica tienes
<Redcat> no por el momento ninguna solo quiero quitarme esa pequeña duda
<Redcat> de esa opcion que no aparece en mi compiz
<Redcat> osea solo aparece luego que se tenga activado ese efecto del cubo 3d
<Redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/pantallazonpq.png/
<omikron4> igual tendras que instalar desde synaptic los compiz-main-extra-plugins o algo parecido Redcat
<Redcat> si de hecho lla tengo instalado el paquete
<Redcat> por eso me saco de onda
<Redcat> como es que no me aparece esa opcion
<Redcat> alo mejor es necesario tener activado el cubo
<Redcat> como lo dice en el video de donde tome esa imagen
<Redcat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5M_M2OegTQ&feature=fvsr
<atotclic> si tendras actvado pero falta aceleracion
<atotclic> controladores privatitativos que grafica tienes???
<Redcat> como que grafica no entiendo perdon
<Redcat> ??
<Redcat> tarjeta grafica no te referiras
<Redcat> 2x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000
<Redcat> ???????
<mimecar> Redcat: eso no es la tarjeta gráfica
<Redcat> ohh perdona tienes razon jajaj ando medio dormido
<Redcat> dame un segundo
<Redcat> NVIDIA
<mimecar> te ha salido el aviso de driver privativo?
<Redcat> nop porque
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Redcat> 11.04
<mimecar> en el primer inicio te tendría que haber salido
<Redcat> mm la neta no me acuerdo
<Redcat> eso paso como ase 3 meses
<Redcat> pero osea se supone que esa opcion debe aparecer de afuerzas en mi compiz
<mimecar> es independiente de compiz
<mimecar> compiz y unity no se integran completamente
<Redcat> ohhh lla veo
<Redcat> entonses
<Redcat> seria cosa mas de unity no
<Redcat> para que apareciera esa opcion
<mimecar> te funciona unity?
<Redcat> sep
<Redcat> orita estoy en ubuntu clasico
<mimecar> tienes dos ordenadores?
<Redcat> mm pues tengo la lap y la de escritorio por
<mimecar> ok
<Redcat> ?
<mimecar> si solo tuvieras un equipo, no puedes cerrar sesión y mantener el irc
<Redcat> ohhh lla veo
<Redcat> olles mimecar
<Redcat> vas a estar mas al rato por aqui
<Redcat> esque tengo que salir
<mimecar> poco tiempo
<Redcat> mm no tienes msn verdad
<mimecar> si, pero el soporte solo lo doy por irc
<mimecar> estaré 10 minutos más hoy
<Redcat> como el soporte?
<mimecar> las cosas relacionadas con ubuntu
<atotclic> dar ayuda se le llama dar soporte
<Redcat> a ookokok
<mimecar> "Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Españo"
<mimecar> lo pone en el topic cuando entras :P
<Redcat> ohhhhh jojoo
<mimecar> otro que no lee esa frase al principio
<Redcat> bueno dime mas o menos que tengo que hacer
<Redcat> cambio a unity
<mimecar> pone en gnome clásico e intenta configurar compiz
<atotclic> entra en sistema controladores
<atotclic> no seria mejor eso
<mimecar> si le funciona unity, tiene aceleración
<mimecar> aunque sea con el driver libre
<Redcat> ooo oks
<Redcat> entoses entro al sistema de controladores y luego
<atotclic> si tiene 3d pero no el driver de
<atotclic> yo tenia 3d con uniti
<atotclic> pero no con los juegos
<Redcat> :C
<atotclic> por problemas e drivers
<Redcat> los juegos son lo mas importante
<atotclic> perdon unity
<Redcat> no seria nada sin el buscaminas
<Redcat> o sisisi mimecar entonses me checo en el sistema controladores
<Redcat> y luego que show
<Redcat> uyy mimecar se fue
<Redcat> :C
<Redcat> no me acabo de decir que show
<atotclic> sistema administracion controladores
<atotclic> estas en clasico??
<Redcat> sep
<atotclic> pues prueba ahi
<Redcat> ajam
<Redcat> estoy en controladores
<atotclic> que te dice?
<Redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/228/pantallazo1pf.png/
<Redcat> eso es lo que me aparece
<Redcat> ?
<atotclic> tienes el recomendado
<Redcat> sep
<atotclic> prueba con el 173
<Redcat> aber
<atotclic> aunque estan por 200 y algo
<atotclic> creo
<Redcat> mm aber que pasa
<atotclic> tendras que reiniciar al terminar de instalar el controlador
<Redcat> seep
<Redcat> y en caso de que no me aparesca la opcion en el compiz
<atotclic> pero te salela opcion de cubo??
<Redcat> sep
<atotclic> y no corre
<Redcat> no lo e probado aun
<atotclic> ventanas gelatinosas??
<Redcat> sep
<Redcat> ese si lo corre
<atotclic> y son gelatinosas
<Redcat> jajajja
<Redcat> see
<Redcat> son gelatinosas
<atotclic> pues si lo corre cual es el problema
<Redcat> no osea
<Redcat> andaba preguntando de porque no me aparece la opcion en utilidades
<Redcat> de cambiar fondo
<Redcat> o algo asi
<Redcat> esta mira
<Redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/pantallazonpq.png/
<Redcat> esa era mi duda
<Redcat> si solo aparece cuando se activa la opcion de fondo del cubo
<Redcat> ?
<atotclic> fondo pantalla una para cada cara??
<Redcat> sip pero osea llo no quiero activar orita el cubo
<Redcat> solo quiero tener un distinto fondo
<Redcat> para cada uno de mis escritorios
<atotclic> para ponerlo no tienes que tener ningun icono en el escritorio
<Redcat> ohhhhh
<Redcat> entonses no me seria util
<atotclic> icono o archivo
<Redcat> o llaveo
<Redcat> entonses solo se activa
<atotclic> tambien oculto ctrl + h
<Redcat> cuando no tengo nada en el escritorio
<atotclic> ves archivos ocultos en nautilus
<atotclic> abres nautilus escritorio ctrl + c
<atotclic> h
<Redcat> nautilus??
<atotclic> nautgilus es el navegador de archivos
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<Redcat> oks
<Redcat> grax por tu alluda
<Redcat> entonses no aparecera nada
<Redcat> si no tengo
<Redcat> absolutamente
<atotclic> no hay de que
<Redcat> nada en mi escritorio
<Redcat> verdad
<atotclic> exacto entonces configuras fondo escritorio
<Redcat> oks
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<Redcat> sale que descanses
<Redcat> llo igual me ire a dormir un rato
<Redcat> jajaj
<Redcat> gracias por sacarme de duda nuevamente
<atotclic> red cat de que viene???
<atotclic> cat gato???
<Redcat> o es un juego de palabras de
<Redcat> sisisi
<Redcat> gato rojo
<Redcat> es una larga historia
<Redcat> lla te la contare en otra ocasion
<Redcat> jojo
<atotclic> lo mataste
<Redcat> ajajajajaj
<Redcat> nonon no manches
<Redcat> nel
<atotclic> por eso rojo y la novia jajjajajajajjaja
<Redcat> jajajajajaj
<Redcat> ala mierda
<Redcat> tremenda conclusion
<atotclic> bueno buenas noches
<Redcat> chau
<Redcat> que descanses
<atotclic> pensaba que era cat catalunya
<Redcat> jajaj ni cerca loco
<Redcat> muy simple
<Redcat> conoces la serie darken than black no
<Redcat> de anime
<Redcat> bueno hay un gato que se llama hernandez
<Redcat> y llo estaba trabajando para un blog o mas bien canal de noticias
<Redcat> y necesitaba un nombre
<Redcat> muy viril
<Redcat> por asi decirlo
<Redcat> y me acorde de un gato rojo que salia en un programa de carton de coraje
<atotclic> ok ahora si me voy
<Redcat> que parecia un mafioso
<Redcat> y entonses uni esos dos
<Redcat> y de ahi nacio red cat hernandez
<Redcat> practicamente
<Redcat> jjajaj
<Redcat> dale chau
<brian-99> hola
<brian-99> un archivo .tar.gz como se si hay que compilar? no entiendo :S
<debsan> brian-99, si tiene código fuente se compila, si no, no.
<debsan> brian-99, qué aplicación es? de donde la sacaste ?
<brian-99> es que no tiene ningun archivo readme
<brian-99> es emesene 2.11.7
<brian-99> tarball dice
<brian-99> lo descargue
<brian-99> y no se como instalarlo
<brian-99> si convertirlo a .deb con alien o que hacer xD
<debsan> el emesene es python
<brian-99> python?? no se que es xD
<debsan> *está escrito en python. Generalmenteno se compila.
<debsan> ok
<brian-99> ah tengo que usar ./configure?
<debsan> brian-99, tenés que descomprimir el tar.gz
<debsan> brian-99, no. No se compila
<brian-99> ya lo descomprimi
<debsan> ir a la carpeta de src, si existe y buscar el archivo emesene. y ejecutarlo como py emesene.py
<brian-99> hay dentro de la carpeta emesene
<brian-99> un archivo emesene.py
<brian-99> lo abro y es todo texto
<debsan> le tenés que dar permiso de ejecución
<brian-99> el .py no me pide permiso
<brian-99> el que es emesene solo si me pide ejecutar
<brian-99> pero no funciona bien el programa
<debsan> bueno el emesene entonces.
<debsan> brian-99, que no funcione bien es otra cosa ...
<brian-99> pense que tenia que instalar
<brian-99> osea, solamente tengo que extraerlo y abrir el archivo?
<brian-99> nada mas que eso?
<brian-99> y ya deberia funcionar bien?
<debsan> sí
<brian-99> jajaja por eso crei que no funcionaba xD que algo hacia mal
<brian-99> me parecia muy facil este paso xD
<brian-99> entonces sera un problema de la version?
<debsan> de donde lo bajaste ?
<brian-99> de la pagina oficial emesene.org
<brian-99> lo ejecuto, abro mi cuenta de msn y luego cuando quiero expandir los contactos se tilda
<brian-99> deja de responder
<brian-99> sera porque tengo la anterior instalada? o no afecta en nada?
<debsan> brian-99, a mi me funciona bien
<brian-99> :/
<brian-99> a mi me abre el programa, inicio sesion
<brian-99> pero no veo los contactos, asi que hago un clic para expandir
<brian-99> y chas, se queda duro xD
<debsan> no debería afectar. Las versiones anteriores te funcionan bien ?
<brian-99> si
<brian-99> la atenrior funciona perfecto
<brian-99> 1.6.3
<debsan> ah pero la 1.6.3 es bastante vieja. Alguna vez probaste alguna versión 2.x.x ?
<brian-99> probe, pero en ubuntu 10.10 viene esa
<brian-99> y desde synaptic no hay una mas reciente
<brian-99> por eso queria poner la 2 xX
<brian-99> porque la 1.6 no me muestra quien se conecta por ejemplo
<debsan> fijate las dependencias del paquete. Hay un archivo DEPENDS, con las versiones de las dependencias. No se si Ubuntu 10.10 las cumple
<debsan> brian-99, ^
<brian-99> a ver donde miro eso?
<debsan> en la carpeta que descomprimiste hay un archivo de texto DEPENDS, que dice las dependencias. Fijate en synaptic que versión de las mismas están instaladas.
<Lataria> hola  gente
<Lataria> Continuo con mi problema de arranque de mi netbook
<Lataria> en dos oportunidades se tuvo que interrumpir la ayuda que me estaban dando aquí
<brian-99> volvi, se me tildo y tuve que reiniciar
<brian-99> descargue la version 2.11.5 y funciona.. parece que la 2.11.7 no me funciona a mi :S
<debsan> brian-99, que raro, en fin.
<brian-99> si, igual se acaba de tildar la 2.11.5
<brian-99> ... :S
<debsan> lo que podés hacer es iniciar el emesene con una configuración limpia
<brian-99> como es eso?
<brian-99> ahi esta version al menos me avisa! que me escriben, con la nube gris
<brian-99> esa nube se puede ocultar de alguna manera rapidamente?
<brian-99> por ejmplo me escriben la leo y a veces queda demasiado tiempo y estorba un poco
<debsan> brian-99, fijate que hay una carpeta que se llama se encuntra en /home/tuusuario/.config/emesene2  Ahí está la configuracion. Si borras esa carpeta empieza con una configuracion limpia. Preferentemente cambiale el nombre.
<debsan> no se de que nube hablás
<brian-99> ahm gracias
<brian-99> de la notificacion
<brian-99> por ejemplo alguien me habla y aparece la notificacion
<brian-99> a veces se queda demasiado tiempo :P
<debsan> brian-99, eso es más específico de la aplicación. Cualquier duda entrá en el canal #emesene .Hay algunas personas que hablan en español
<brian-99> ah buenisimo! gracias
<brian-99> una ultima consulta
<debsan> de nada
<brian-99> siempre que quiera abrir la aplicacion tendria que ejecutar el mismo archivo cierto?
<brian-99> entonces me hago un lanzador en el escritorio y listo?
<debsan> sí
<Lataria> Ubuntu 10.04 viene con alguna herramienta para hacer backup?
<brian-99> ahm gracias, voy a consultar alla, porque aun se tilda xD
<brian-99> parece que es inestable :s
<debsan> Lataria, sí. aptitude search backup
<Lataria> ok gracias
<debsan> Lataria, no he usado ninguna, por eso no te aconsejo cual usar
<Lataria> debsan,  yo encontré tantas que me mareé: fwbackups, Bacula, Rsync, Mondorescue, Simple Backup Solution, Amanda, Arkeia, Back In Time, Box Backup, KBackup :)
<shama> Hola chicos
<shama> que tal
<Lataria> y con el comando que me pasaste salieron miles ja ja
<debsan> Lataria, escuche hablar de rsync, pero me parece que es por consola y back in time la cual escuche que era más amigable
<debsan> shama, hola
<shama> como estas  debsan
<debsan> shama, muy bien, usted ?
<shama> bien , llevas mucho tiempo en Linux ?
<debsan> alguito
<Juheros> Buenas Tardes
<Lataria> debsan estaba viendo porque no tengo CD ni DVD algunos que se pudiera hacer con pendrive
<Juheros> Alguien sabe como puedo saber la configuracion de red de mi equipo por medio del terminal
<Lataria> Juheros,  Buenas noches por acá
<Juheros> es Ubuntu 1104
<Lataria> hola Shama
<Juheros> Jeje si buenas noches para vos
<brian-99> alguien utiliza skype?
<Lataria> debsan, Veré si back in time sirve para pen
<granjero> buenas noches canal
<shama> muchos , soy nuevo y cuando escuche que con Linux se pueden hacer sus propias distros , fue a lo menos estimulante jaojao , haora bien eso es muy dificil ?
<debsan> Juheros, sudo ifconfig
<Lataria> granjero,  buenas
<granjero> shama, es bastante dificil!
<Lataria> antes las compus tenían disquetera impresora y a lo mas Cd  y aún entonces sería dificil
<Lataria> hoy con todo lo que hay. Pero el mundo de Linux es estimulante aún sin compilar distros
<shama> granjero, has intentado o alguien a intentando hacer su propia distro ?
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<brian-99> hola ruben
<brian-99> como estas
<totocolombia> Buenas tardes
<totocolombia> ya me di cuenta que es por unity que tenia el compu supremamente lento, ya le cambie a Gnome 3 y esta andando muy muy rápido
<granjero> shama, vi alguien que hizo unas tipo live-antivirus
<granjero> en el foro de ubuntu en el loco team de argentina
<Lataria> hola de nuevo el rpograma de backup propone respaldar los directorios var home usr/local etc
<Lataria> es eso suficiente para clonar el sistems?
<mrkcc> una pregunta puedo instalar gnome shell en unity
<dabor> lataria /etc
<dabor> Lataria: para clonar particiones dale una mirada a fsarchiver
<Lataria> dabor gracias
<shama> granjero , genial tienes que saber programar me imagino :P  creo que lei en alguna parte que Linux estava escrito mayoritariamente en Python
<Lataria> una pregunta si yo hiciera un resguardo de los directorios: /var, /home, /usr/local, y  /etc apenas se intala ubunti ¿sirven para volver a cero si hay problemas que no sear tan graves que involucren otros directorios como /root, /lib, /mnt, etc?
<totocolombia> con gnome 3 no me funciona el reproductor de música alguien sabe como puedo arreglarlo tengo 11.04
<Infernet> totocolombia: el sonido o solo el reproductor?
<totocolombia> infernet si ningun reproductor
<totocolombia> solo el reproductor banshee no funciona y Rythbox ni arranca
<totocolombia> Al parecer la camara tampoco
<totocolombia> esta esta version de ubuntu como maluquita
<Lataria> ooops
<Lataria>  me salí
<Lataria> Una pregunta: si hago backup de una partición, por ej sda1 cuando la restauro tiene que se en una partición de exactamente las mismas caracteristicas?
<Lataria> bueno voy a cenar byeeee
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-05
<leiza> holaa
<jorge4> olaaa leiza
<cousteau> vale, acabo de cargarme mi reproductor mp3, el sistema no me reconoce el sistema de ficheros del reproductor
<cousteau> ¿qué hago? ¿fsck?
<granjero> hola cual serian los flags para que ls me liste en forma de arbol y solo los directorios, sin los archivos que contiene?
<granjero> como en DOS dir /treee
<granjero> creo que era
<granjero> lo mas cerca que llego a lo que quiero es con ls -R | grep ./
<chilicuil> cousteau: a mi tambien me paso alguna vez con un ipod, lo reinicie usando itunes
<chilicuil> granjero: ya probaste con $ tree -d
<granjero> gracias chilicuil
<granjero> pero eso me lista los ficheros tambien
<granjero> solo quiero conocer si la estructura de directorios es igual a otra que tengo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana ;)
<cousteau> hala, mp3 formateado
<cousteau> llego a saber antes que se podía formatear sin más, antes lo hubiera hecho
<Widget> buenas noches
<Widget> :D
<Widget> les tengo una preguntita
<Widget> alguien sabe de un buen programa para ubuntu que sirva para graficar estructuras?
<XuMuK> Widget, hay una version de AutoCAD para linux, si hablas de lo que he pensado
<Widget> no es para mi
<Widget> es para mi mejor amigo que estudia ingenieria
<Widget> el programa que quiere es para graficar estructuras
<XuMuK> Widget, te estas repitiendo
<Widget> ok XuMuK
<Widget> mi amigo quiere un programa que tenga la misma utilidad que tiene el programa Multiframe 4D que es para windows
<guampa> Widget: probablemente brlcad, pero lo que sea lo va a encontrar aca http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/10_CAD~20Links/index.php
<guampa> y http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:Ref/Competitor_Analysis/CAD
<Widget> guampa, gracias
<Widget> ahi se lo pase a mi amigo
<Widget> dice muchas gracias y les manda saludos
<guampa> ok
<guampa> esta blender tambien mas para modelar que ingenieria aunque si importa dwg y de ahi armas una escena/render
<guampa> es mas para animacion
<Widget> creo que le ha de haber servido la ayuda porque no pregunto mas nada
<Widget> xD
<guampa> jajaja
<Widget> muchisimas gracias
<guampa> tenia bastante para ver ahi
<Widget> jajaja
<guampa> no es nada
<Widget> seh
<Widget> seguramente
<Widget> ^^
<Widget> gracias a dios para los que estudiamos ciencias de la computacion linux es la mejor opcion
<Widget> de hecho en nuestra facultad, windows es mala palabra
<Widget> vuelvo en un instante... debo reiniciar
<Widget> :P
<Widget> aqui estoy
<Widget> al fin termine la version beta de ubuntu-matrix
<Widget> :D
<CrOnOs2000> buenas noches alguien conectado desde Mexico?
<XuMuK> CrOnOs2000, por que necesariamente tiene que ser de Mexico?
<CrOnOs2000> una web parece no estar accesible desde mexico o al menos mi ciudad y mas temprano pregunte en la y a varias personas les funciona www.partimage.org he probado en win/ubuntu y 2 lugares diferentes con diferentes isps
<XuMuK> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<XuMuK> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<fzeta> buen día
<barcel0> hola amigos!
<barcel0> mirad si alguno puede echarme una mano: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/158102
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Actualicé kernels y no se actualiza el GRUB.
<MarioMey> Probé con GRUB-CUSTOMIZER y nada.
<MarioMey> GRUB-UPDATE y GRUB-UPDATE2 y nada...
<MarioMey> En el Grub siguen apareciendo los viejos, y la versión ...-11 ya está instalada.
<MarioMey> Está el paquete deb y aparece en la lista de GRUB-CUSTOMIZER.
<L337> !dedicatoria L337
<kubot> L337: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Pablito> hola muy buenas alguien podria decirme como isntalar red5 en ubuntu server 10.04
<Pablito> porfavor
<m4v> que es una red5?
<Pablito> es un servidor flash
<Pablito> gratuito
<Pablito> alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<m4v> está en los repositorios, lo instalaste?
<Pablito> no esta en los repositorios
<m4v> está red5-server
<Smoof> Hola buenas
<Smoof> Queria preguntar algo a ver si alguien sabe
<Pablito>  No se pudo encontrar el paquete red5-server
<Pablito> no lo encuentra m4v
<m4v> probablemente no esté en 10.04 (tengo 11.04 aquí)
<m4v> !ask Smoof
<kubot> Smoof: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Pablito> ahy alguna forma de agregarlo
<Pablito> ?
<Smoof> Tengo una base de datos en Openoffice, en una de las colunmas tengo unos precios que quiero...sumarle el 15%
<Smoof> como hago la marco y que formula escribo?
<wicope> Smoof: =casilla*1,15 (eso creo prueba)
<m4v> Pablito: tendrías que instalarlo manualmente, capaz que desde red5.org hay algún .deb pero no me carga la página, no me puedo fijar.
<Smoof> la palabra casilla?
<wicope> Smoof: la casilla es la casilla en la que está el precio que quieres sumarle el 15%
<Pablito> solo esta en tart
<Smoof> wicope es una columna con 1000 articulos
<Pablito> solo esta en tar
<Smoof> No puedo ir casilla por casilla
<wicope> Smoof: pensaba que el cada casilla hay un precio ... si en la misma están todos los articulos no se ..
<m4v> Pablito: tienen las instrucciones para compilarlo http://wiki.red5.org/wiki/Install
<Smoof> En cada casilla hay un precio claro es una columna con 1000 casillas
<Pablito> m4v
<Pablito> ahy alguna forma de acualizar
<Pablito> ubuntus erver 10.04
<Pablito> a la 11
<Pablito> ?
<Smoof> Osea de la casilla D1 hasta la D1000
<m4v> Pablito: no podés actualizar de 10.04 a 11.04, tenés que actualizar primero a 10.10 y después a 11.04. O reinstalar 11.04
<Pablito> como paso de 10.04 a 10.10
<Pablito> ?
<wicope> Smoof: si entonces después de hacer la fórmula en una casilla.. creo que se "arrastraba" hacia las demás copiandose la fórmula autómaticamente..
<wicope> Smoof: osea haces primero la fórmula en una casilla y arrastras desde la propia casilla de la fórmula hacia abajo y debe de salir.. lo de arrastras debe de salir en la casilla de la fórmula como algo en un extremo donde agarrar y arrastrar hacia abajo
<Pablito> m4v como paso de 10.04 a 10.10
<Pablito> cuan seria el comando?
<m4v> Pablito: estoy escribiendo, tenés paciencia
<Pablito> disculpa
<Pablito> :S
<m4v> Pablito: como 10.04 es una versión LTS tenés que modificar el archivo /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades en ese archivo dice al final "prompt=lts" cambialo por "prompt=normal" y ejecuta "sudo do-release-upgrade" para iniciar la actualización.
<Smoof> wicope me sale error
<wicope> Smoof: lo hago y ahora te aviso
<Smoof> Ok, :) gracias
<wicope> Smoof: ya lo hize y me sale, dime que te sale error
<wicope> Smoof: me explico de nuevo a ver ..
<Smoof> err529
<wicope> Smoof: tienes los precios en casillas en una columna si? bien
<Smoof> Si una columna osea hacia abajo
<Pablito> m4v
<Pablito> cuando aya terminado de actualizar a la version
<Pablito> 10.10
<Smoof> Una columna con mil casillas..si
<Pablito> solo ejecuto despues
<Pablito> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pablito> para pasar a la version 11
<wicope> Smoof: en una casilla de al lado (donde no haya nada) en la columna de al lado por ejemplo en la misma horizontal de la casilla si?
<Pablito> ?
<Smoof> La de alado si hay datos
<wicope> Smoof: pinchas en la casilla de al lado del primer precio y pones
<Smoof> Creo una alado
<m4v> Pablito: escribí en una sola línea, así es más fácil leerte. fijate si existe el paquete red5-server en esa version de ubuntu. sino volvés a ejecutar do-release-upgrade para pasar a 11.04
<Smoof> Creada dime...
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> m4v
<wicope> Smoof: pones = y después pinchas en la casilla del primer precio y después escribes lo que quieres hacer en tu caso *1,15 quedando por ejemplo: =C7*1,15 (donde C7 es la primera casilla donde tienes el precio)
<wicope> si?
<Smoof> Si puse un igual y me salio D1 la de alado
<Smoof> Pero en la de alado me pone...=D1*1,15
<wicope> Smoof: te dejo tiempo para que pruebes ...
<Smoof> La segunda casilla pone =D1*1.15 Y la primera El mismo precio
<Smoof> No cambio nada..wicope ejjejeej
<wicope> Smoof: si, entiendo, lo que tienes que ver es que en D1 haya el precio original sin el 15%, si no es así cambia D1 por el número de la casilla donde esté el primer precio original
<wicope> Smoof: que hay en D1?
<Smoof> En D1 esta el precio que quiero modificar
<Smoof> Y E esta la formula
<wicope> Smoof: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/pantallazodj.png/
<wicope> Smoof: no entiendo dónde cometes el error, ya que como puedes ver a mi me funciona
<Smoof> ? Si ya veo has arrastrado en la casilla E para que haga las sumas?
<wicope> Smoof: no te entiendo, una vez que hagas la fórmula en la primera casilla debes de arrastrar pinchando con el ratón en la esquina inferior derecha de la casilla de la fórmula hacia abajo
<Smoof> Nada me suma D1*1.15...D1*1.16...D1*1.17...etc...No soy capaz algo are mal
<wicope> Smoof: haz una foto como lo hize yo y subela a http://imageshack.us (que se vea la fórmula igual que lo hize yo) para hacer la foto la tecla del teclado: Impr Pant Pet Sis
<ELETRONICO> Smoof: Q necesitas realizar?
<Pablito> cuale s el comando para reiniciar la maquina mediante el terminal
<ELETRONICO> reboot
<Pablito> gracias
<ELETRONICO> ;)
<heartburn> Buenas, por  que si tengo ubuntu 11.04 no puedo instalar una version inferior de ubuntu , en este caso ubuntu lts, y tener ambos en la computadora?
<heartburn> la version inferior de ubuntu durante la instalacion me dice que no puede instalar ubuntu porque hay una version superior instalada de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que estas instalando?
<heartburn> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<heartburn> es el que estoy instalando
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes instalada ahora?
<heartburn> ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> ¿estas formateando las particiones?
<heartburn> no la instalo en una particion ya creada de las que tengo en la computadora
<mimecar> ¿que tienes en esa partición?
<heartburn> pero antes la formateo en ext 4
<heartburn> y ubicada en /
<heartburn> tenia una distro de de ubuntu 10.10
<heartburn> en esa particion
<mimecar> formateas todas las particiones que intervienen en la instalación?
<heartburn> no por dios eso jamas
<heartburn> bueno si corrijo solo la que voy a instalar
<mimecar> que tienes en las particiones que no has formateado?
<heartburn> es formateada
<heartburn> windows y ubuntu 11.04
<heartburn> y en la tercera reservada para instalar ubuntu 10.04 lts pero ubuntu no me deja
<mimecar> el mensaje de error te dice que estas instalando la 10.04 sobre la 11.04 sin formatear
<heartburn> eso no es posible porque yo antes por seguridad formateo esa particion
<heartburn> descarta por entero esa posibilidad
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones estas usando para instalar ubuntu 10.03?
<mimecar> 10.04
<heartburn> ubuntu 10.03 esa existe?
<mimecar> 10.04
<heartburn> uso 3 particiones
<heartburn> windows , ubuntu 11.04 y la reservada para la version inferior de ubuntu 10.04 lts que se me resiste
<mimecar> en alguna de esas 3 particiones tienes la 11.04?
<dzup> hola
<heartburn> ja ja ja otra vuelta a la tuerca pues claro que tengo ubuntu 11.04 instalado
<mimecar> heartburn: es simple
<mimecar> todas las particiones de la 10.04 tienen que estar formateadas
<mimecar> si no formateas no puedes instalar archivos de una versión anterior
<heartburn> yo siempre la s formateo en ext4 debe ser por otra causa
<mimecar> me estas diciendo que tienes instalada la 11.04
<heartburn> si tan extraño es que tenga instalada la 11.04 en mi computadora?
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> si quieres mantener la 11.04, no puedes usar para nada esa partición en la 10.04
<heartburn> no veo congruencia en tu respuesta referente a lo que pregunto
<mimecar> para que usas la partición de la 11.04 en la instalación de la 10.04
<heartburn> ja ja  ja hablamos distintos idiomas solo puedo llegar a esa conclusion por ahora
<mimecar> eso parece
<heartburn> conclusion la politica de ubuntu es no permitir instalar una verion inferior de ubuntu en tu computadora si ya tienes instalado una version superior de ubuntu  ja ja ja es lo mismo que me sucede con windows
<wicope> hola, problemas de comunicación?
<mimecar> heartburn: no puedes instalar archivos de una versión anterior de ubuntu encima de una versión superior
<mimecar> no es nada complicado
<mimecar> tienes que formatear
<mimecar> si usas particiones independientes se instala
<heartburn> pero si siempre formateo la particion reservada para ubuntu 10.04 lts no entiendo
<dzup> hmm #RefRef?
<dzup> canal equivocado
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones estas usando en la instalación de ubuntu 10.04?
<heartburn> en el grup tengo registradas 3 particiones
<heartburn> grub
<mimecar> ya, cuantas particiones estas usando en la instalación de la 10.04
<mimecar> tienes / y que más
<heartburn> hola
<heartburn> ya puedo otra vez escribir
<mimecar> (17:13:40) mimecar: tienes / y que más
<mimecar> (17:16:19) heartburn: hola
<mimecar> (17:16:32) heartburn: ya puedo otra vez escribir
<heartburn> debe de haber un duende malo en este sitio
<heartburn> tengo / , windows y ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> estas poniendo la partición de ubuntu 11.04 en la instalación?
<heartburn> y ubuntu 10.10 en uel grub
<heartburn> pero no puedo instalar ubuntu 10.04 lts en la particion de ubuntu 10.10 aunque sea formateada pro anticipado
<mimecar> ... dime que particiones estas usando en la instalación
<heartburn> jaj ja ja es como hablar con Eliza
<wicope> hola, problemas de comunicación?
<heartburn> houston i have problems
<wicope> si, en español mejor que no es gracioso para nada
<wicope> la verdad he leio todo y no me he enterado de nada, que pasa?
<mimecar> xDD
<wicope> mimecar: no es gracioso, quiero enterarme en serio
<heartburn> debo de estar aprendiendo idiomas porque aqui no me entienden nada de nada
<mimecar> heartburn: explicate y esperemos que alguien del canal te entienda
<wicope> heartburn: hola, puedes explicarte de una o dos líneas haciendo un resumen de forma que lo pueda enternder .. si es mucho pedir pues nada
<dzup> quien sabe donde bajo el code de #RefRef
<heartburn> si help me help me... please
<heartburn> s.o.s
<wicope> heartburn: el canal ingles es #ubuntu ya te digo no es gracioso
<heartburn> ok borrare ubuntu 11.04 y me instalare este que esta muy bonito:http://www.nosolounix.com/2011/04/ubuntu-como-windows-7.html
<mimecar> wicope: tiene instalado la 11.04, quiere poner la 10.04
<mimecar> y debe estar compartiendo particiones sin formatear porque no le deja
<heartburn> si eso es lo que quiero aunque no lo parezca
<wicope> mimecar: heartburn: pienso que hace falta un raíz para 11.04 y otro para 10.04, qué problema hay? sigo sin verlo
<mimecar> wicope: no he conseguido saber las particiones que usa en la instalación
<heartburn> ok mi error quizas era ubicar ubuntu 10.04lts en la misma raiz de ubuntu 11.04 pero si cambio de raiz como me saldra o no me saldra el grub? pregunto
<mimecar> te saldrá sin problemas
<mimecar> tendrás una entrada de grub2 que quitarás después
<heartburn> umm tengo mis dudas y no quiero seguir haciendo experimentos me provocan dolores de cabeza
<wicope> heartburn: una raíz para 11.04 y otra para 10.04 en particiones diferentes, eso si está claro si?
<heartburn> y cual seria esa raiz para ubuntu 10.04 si no puede ser esa que utilizo de siempre para instalar distros compartidas en mi compu ?
<mimecar> la instalación de la 10.04 instala de nuevo grub2 y añade su entrada
<heartburn> hay que configurar al final para que el grub registre adecuadamente  todas las distros instaladas en mi compu
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos antes de instalar
<m4v> heartburn: grub2 agrega todas las entradas solo
<heartburn> cual seria el nombre de la ubicacion donde deberia instalar ubuntu 10.04 lts para que pueda cohexistir con ubuntu 11.04 en mi compu?
<heartburn> si / no me sirve
<mimecar>  /
<heartburn> esa estaria reservada para ubuntu 11.04 pero para instalar ubuntu 10.04 lts cual seria ?
<wicope> una partición para la raíz de 10.04 y otra partición para la raíz de 11.04 es eso lo que buscas? de esta forma puedes iniciar desde el grub 10.04  o 11.04 ... esto es lo que no se entiende
<mimecar> heartburn: cada partición que contiene / es independiente
<heartburn> ahh pero no tendria todas esas distros reunidas en el mismo grub
<heartburn> la cuestion es que si instalo ubuntu 10.04 teniendo la 11.04 y ubicandola en / ubuntu 10.04 lts me dice que no puede instalarla
<m4v> heartburn: tenés que instalar / en una partición distinta a la partición de 11.04
<heartburn> sin embargo si instala cualquier otra distribucion eso no pasaria aunque no podria el grub de esta reconocer y cargar la distro de ubuntu 11.04
<wicope> pregunto: para instalar 10.4 y 11.04 en el mismo disco duro habría que hacer una partición grub, otra partición para el raíz 10.04, otra partición para 11.04, otra partición para el /home compartido?. ¿Cómo se podrían hacer las particiones para instalar 10.04 y 11.04?
<m4v> wicope: particion grub?
<m4v> no existe eso
<wicope> m4v: partición /boot perdon... ¿así como el swap compartido si se puede?
<m4v> necesitas una particion para la raiz de cada distro, mas una partición para la swap, más una partición para el home si lo querés tener aparte
<m4v> wicope: no existe eso
<jachavez> hola buenas, alguno me puede ayudar, instale ubuntu 11.04 pero gnome clasico no anda ! se queda frizado
<heartburn> y por que e el instalador de ubuntu 10.04 por un momento no se olvida durante la instalacion que tengo ubuntu 11.04 instalado y ejecuta la instalacion como si no lo tuviera instalado?
<m4v> wicope: grub se instala en el MBR, no es una particion
<heartburn> no seria mas sencillo?
<mimecar> jachavez: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<heartburn> y eso que tiene que ver
<heartburn> ?
<mimecar> heartburn: si usas particiones independientes, al instalador le da igual lo que tengas
<heartburn> ah perdon no era para mi
<jachavez> mimecar, desde la primera vez que instale solo cuanod no funciono la tarjeta grafica anduvo hoy se queda como pegado
<m4v> heartburn: nose, supongo que estas tratando de sobreescribir 11.04 y por eso te da el error, sinó no debería realemtne
<heartburn> umm entonces porque no me deja instalar una version inferior el instalador de ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<m4v> jachavez: y unity anda? o_o
<jachavez> m4v, si pero no me gusta  :) los menus y las busqueda de las aplicaciones
<m4v> heartburn: no debería, sospecho que estas haciendo algo mal, no instalando en una partición distinta a la 11.04
<m4v> jachavez: me es raro que ande Unity pero no el classic
<heartburn> la instalo en la particion de siempre  ubicando el arranque  en /
<mimecar> jachavez: ¿has puesto actualizaciones o instalado programas antes del fallo?
<mimecar> heartburn: la partición de siempre es la que contiene la 11.04?
<heartburn> no la que contiene o contenia la 10.10
<m4v> heartburn: / no es una partición, una particion es sda1 sda2 etc
<m4v>  / es la raiz
<m4v> heartburn: seguramente estas instalando 10.04 sin elegir una particion distinta
<heartburn> pues uso la sda 10 para instalarla
<heartburn> en mi caso
<m4v> sda10?
<m4v> y donde tenés 11.04 instalado?
<heartburn> si es que en windos tengo 6 particiones agregadas
<mimecar> por curiosidad, ¿cuanto espacio tiene tu disco?
<heartburn> y compartidas tambien desde windows
<heartburn> solo 250 gb
<mimecar> y tienes más de 6 particiones?
<jachavez> mimecar, NO antes funcionaba bien
<heartburn> si pero muy pequeñas resultado de haber instalado muchas distros de linux por accidente
<jachavez> m4v, no se la forma en como se ve el menu no me agrada y de kde no me agrada el dolphin :(
<mimecar> jachavez: entonces el problema aparece sin modificaciones en el sistema?
<heartburn> y para resolverlo tube que hacer algunos cambios  para corregir esos desordenes ende instalacion en mi compu
<mimecar> dolphin es identico a nautilus
<m4v> jachavez: no te estoy pidiendo que uses unity, solo comentaba que es raro que ande unity y no el classic. no tengo idea porque será eso.
<wicope> jachavez: hola, entonces que te dice al iniciar el gnome-clasico? cúal es el motivo de que no funcione? cuando no funciona a que te refieres?
<m4v> heartburn: y donde tenés 11.04 instalado?
<heartburn> en la sda 12
<jachavez> wicope, la pantalla se queda con el fondo de pantalla y el menu no carga la barra de arriba no sale cuando uso teclas para sacar el menu sale pero no hace nada presionas alt-f2 y escribes gnome-terminal lo hace pero no aparece nada en la pantalla
<mimecar> jachavez: ¿estas usando compiz?
<m4v> bueno, si estas instalando en distintas particiones no veo porque falla la instalación.
<jachavez> wicope, intente correr en modo clasico sin efectos y tampco anda
<jachavez> mimecar, si esta corriendo el compiz
<heartburn> la unica solucion sin complicaciones es borrar la 11.04 e instalar esta que es muy bonita de ubuntu: http://www.nosolounix.com/2011/04/ubuntu-como-windows-7.html
<mimecar> para descartar un error de configuración, puedes crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> y ver si gnome funciona
<heartburn> o sea debo sacrificar ubuntu 11.04 por esa distro para poder usarla en mi compu
<mimecar> heartburn: esa "distribución" que has puesto no es oficial, lo sabes?
<wicope> jachavez: hola, lo que se me ocurre es lo siguiente: mirar logs para intentar averiguar el motivo de que no te arranque el gnome clasico, otra cosa es lo que dijo mimecar lo del nuevo usuario .. no se qué más posibilidades tenemos?
<heartburn> si pero es tan bonita y familiar para los users muy basicos como yo
<mimecar> que funcione unity y no gnome clásico es extraño
<mimecar> no parece fallo de hardware,
<m4v> heartburn: yo recuerdo haber instalado un kubuntu 10.04 sobre kubuntu 11.04 sin problemas, claro que era kubuntu, pero me parece extraño que no te lo permita (aunque nunca probé)
<heartburn> m4v estoy casi seguro que si instalara kubuntu 10.04 lts en vez de ubuntu gnome 10.04 otra cosa seria
<heartburn> teniendo ya instalado ubntu 11.04 gnome
<mimecar> heartburn: kubuntu y ubuntu son iguales, solo cambia el escritorio
<m4v> mimecar: cambia el instalador tambien
<heartburn> no se tengo mis dudas
<mimecar> m4v: pero en algunos detalles, la base se mantiene
<m4v> mimecar: si, pero en este caso, cambia el instalador, que es el problema.
<wicope> jachavez: entonces lo de crear el nuevo usuario y probar con el parece la mejor opción para probar... si eso no funciona podriamos mirar logs, que sería una vez elegido el gnome clasico parar el servidor gráfico y arrancarlo desde consola, mirar logs como /var/logs y ~./xsession-error
<heartburn> ahora mismo cual ubuntu se supone que es mas rapido al cargar y ejecutar programas y ligero ubuntu 10.04 lts o ubntu 11.04 porque yo creo que poca diferencia habra entre los dos?
<funky> hola
<funky> algun repo con eclipse indigo?
<dzup> ls
<funky> como puede venir la 11.04 con galileo aun
<funky> dzup: ?
<heartburn> ls es lst
<heartburn> ?
<dzup> me equivoque de ventana
<mimecar> funky: Indigo ha salido hace poco
<funky> ya, pero es que no trae ni helios
<wicope> funky: hola, qué mejoras tiene el nuevo eclipse? merece la pena ponerlo?
<funky> a ver en launchapd
<mimecar> en la web de eclipse no te salen repositorios?
<dzup> easyeclipse y .
<jachavez> wicope, muchas gracias
<dzup> ya trae casi todo incluido
<funky> dzup: pero eso es una distro entera
<funky> no?
<funky> voy a ver
<wicope> jachavez: me alegro que seas agradecido en serio, es bueno ;) ya nos comentas lo que probaste
<dzup> funky: trae "casi" todo, porque no vez la web de easyeclipse?
<heartburn> que ubuntu es mas potente ubuntu 11.04 o 10.04 lts?
<dzup> y no, no es dristro
<funky> Download EasyEclipse Distributions
<funky> prepackaged editions, ready to install.
<funky> For Windows, Mac OS X (PowerPC & Intel) or Linux
<funky> parecia una distro, pero no es
<jachavez> wicope solo como hecho andar gnome desde terminal xD
<dzup> ...entiendo una distro como esta o debian, el easyeclipse es eclipse precompilado con hasta apache, mysqp, etc, todo en uno.
<funky> uff, muy bloated
<dzup> funky: ademas ya trae el DEBUGGER pre-instalado, eso es un gran bonus
<funky> yo quiero un simple eclipse basico, pero reciente
<funky> y meter yo mis plugins
<mimecar> funky: eclipse no necesita instalación
<mimecar> por que no te lo descargas y descomprimes?
<funky> también
<mimecar> en otros programas no, pero con eclipse es rápido
<dzup> funky: asi es easyeclipse, no ocupas instalarlo, corre desde /opt/usr
<funky> ya, pero molaria un repo, y si actualizan algo, pues no tienes que estar haciendo nada a mano
<funky> y lo mismo con los plugins
<funky> simplemente por eso, para que hagan el trabajo otros
<funky> aprovechar el trabajo de otros vamos
<heartburn> ok debo de entender por defecto que ubuntu 10.04  lts es una distro mas rapida y ligera que ubuntu 11.04
<funky> si alguien lo esta haciendo
<mimecar> para algo tienes un actualizador dentro de eclipse
<mimecar> heartburn: no necesariamente
<funky> tambien por el tema de las dependecias
<funky> el jdk, etc
<funky> vamos a ver, lo ideal es tener alguien que se haya currado el repo y lo mantenga
<heartburn> pues solo se que el creador de linux dijo que el nucleo de ubuntu 11.04 tiene  un  50 % mas de rendimiento pero yo no lo noto en mi compu en realidad diria que mi windows es mas rapida que esta distro
<funky> si no lo hay, pues buscaremos alternativas
<heartburn> ni siquiera en el arranque resulta ser mas rapido que las anteriores diria que es aun un poco mas lento en arrancar
<dzup> pues si quieres enseñarte como hacerlo,esta bien, yo como ya lo he hecho manual muchas veses y me funciona mejor easyeclipse sin tanto dolor de cabeza lo uso heh
<wicope> jachavez: si, para parar el entorno gráfico es un comando similar y que te pone cuando ejecutas /etc/init.d/gdm start (que está antiguo) quizás sudo service gdm start .. lo mismo para pararlo... sudo service gdm stop
<Dj_Dexter> wicope: aunque aun se usa el /etc/init.d/servicio we a a hacer
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<funky> dzup: que jdk usas ? openjdk o gcj ?
<wicope> :) cambia todo rápido... creo que leí que van a quitar gdm ^
<wicope> Dj_Dexter: saludos
<heartburn> mimecar bien como ubuntu 10.04 lts ya no esta disponible desde los servidores de ubuntu para su descarga usare esta 10.04 lts como alternativa y borrare la 11.04 para poder instalarla : http://www.nosolounix.com/2011/04/ubuntu-como-windows-7.html
<Dj_Dexter> heartburn:  :O
<Dj_Dexter> imitacion de la interfaz ? :D
<Shanak> buenas tardes
<heartburn> si pero  pero esta disponible en lts ubuntu ya no la sirve
<mimecar> heartburn: la 10.04 si que está disponible
<heartburn> DJ_Dexter
<heartburn> yo no la he visto desde que instale la 11.04
<Shanak> actualice ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 11.04, pero se me perdieron las aplicaciones. alguna forma de ejecutarlas mas sencillas? tipo ubuntu 10.10
<dzup> openjdk, pero igual no programo java
<Dj_Dexter> ok LOL
<heartburn> voy a mirar otra vez
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> alguno aqui usa libreoffice?
<socratesxd> debo suponer que si :P
<Shanak> actualice ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 11.04, pero se me perdieron las aplicaciones. alguna forma de ejecutarlas mas sencillas? tipo ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> heartburn: si usas una distribución que no es oficial comprueba los cambios
<mimecar> Shanak: no hace falta copiar el texto, si no te aclaras con unity usa gnome clásico
<socratesxd> es que quiero hacer una copia de office 2007
<heartburn> mimecar ah si que esta no se por que creia que ya no estaba disponible la 10.04 lts
<socratesxd> digo, me refiero a que no le falte absolutamente nada
<Shanak> como uso gnome clasico?
<socratesxd> que tenga office 2007
<Dj_Dexter> porque mejor no usas ?
<Dj_Dexter> libreoffice el mas nuevo ? mejor ?
<socratesxd> es libreoffice lo que uso
<Dj_Dexter> socratesxd: office ? :D
<mimecar> Shanak: cierra la sesión y lo eliges en el login gráfico
<Dj_Dexter> ahh :D
<Shanak> ok, gracias
<socratesxd> me refiero a microsoft office
<Dj_Dexter> socratesxd: :DDD
<fij0> buenas
<socratesxd> es que mi papa anda criticandolo
<fij0> tengo un problema, necesito poner un punto (.) al final de cada linea en un archivo, alguien me podra dar una mano ?
<heartburn> alguien tiene ubuntu 10.04  lts y ubuntu 11.04 en la misma compu y sabe cual de ellas rinde mejor en su compu?
<mimecar> la 11.04 tiene programas más actualizados
<Dj_Dexter> http://ompldr.org/vOXJ0dQ/fluxbox_re_wtffffffffff.png >> shot :DDD
<Dj_Dexter> si mimecar :D
<heartburn> mimecar, es posible que ubuntu 10.04 sea mas rapida en una compu que laq 11.04 aunque la lts tenga un nucleo menos potente?
<mimecar> depende de los programas que uses
<mimecar> influyen más cosas aparte del kernel
<Dj_Dexter> y del pc
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<heartburn> mimecar yo creia que el kernel era lo basico para que una distro fuera mas rapida y no se si hasta ligera
<jachavez> en unity existe alguna forma de incrustar un menu clasico de gnome
<fzeta> res
<markox> Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de wifi
<jose> Buenas tardes. Alguien me puede ayudar?? Es que quiero probar la conexión con un puerto serial, pero cuando intento accesar a él desde un hyperterminal hacia el puerto serial de ubuntu no se puede conectar. El puerto que se dio de alta para la tarjeta serial multipuerto es ttyPS0. Cómo puedo saber si el puerto está habilitado?? A lo mejor por eso no me puedo conectar al puerto.
<guampa> jose: si te aparece el dispositivo en /dev ya esta habilitado
<guampa> podes probarlo con alguna terminal tipo gtkterm del lado de ubuntu
<NetRider> hola a todos :D
<jose> guampa: Sí me aparece en /dev, los cuatro puerto que maneja esa tarjeta serial (ttyPS0, ...., ttyPS3
<NetRider> alguien me puede dar unamano con esto? http://pastebin.com/QLHnhm19
<jose> guampa: Entonces ya están habilitados si me aparecen ahí?? Antes en SCO Openserver los tenía que habilitar con el comando enable, pero no sabía si en linux se tiene que hacer algo similar también.
<guampa> jose: testealo con una terminal de cada lado, mismo rate,paridad,stop
<guampa> y despues de eso ponerle el getty es facil, estan las instrucciones por ahi
<jose> guampa: La configuración del cable para testear debe ser diferente al de modem verdad?? Debe de ser la configuración tipo terminal/impresora.
<guampa> tiene que ser nulo en ambos casos
<jose> guampa: ok, gracias. Deja intentarlo con getty.
<patri91> holaaa
<patri91> mirad a ver si alguien por favor me puede ayudar, estoy desesperada
<patri91> no consigo activar los errores del php en el apache
<patri91> en el php.ini tengo puesto en error_reporting all
<patri91> y en display errors on
<patri91> y sin embargo en phpinfo me sale en off
<patri91> me sale error 500 en vez de los fallos =(
<patri91> no consigo ponerlo bien
<freeli2> un buen saludo a tod@s.
<alfplayer> patri91: hay un canal #php-es
<vagabundo666> hola
<mimecar> hola vagabundo666
<ser_> hola alguien me ayuda a crear una impresora virtual hee buscado en goolge la hee podido crear pero da error no imprime
<omikron4> hoooooooolaaaa, como estaaaaaaamos
<granjero>  hola, algun buen tuto sobre rsync para mantener dos directorios iguales por internet?
<granjero> hola omikron4
<omikron4> no se de que va el tema... pero si quieres tener dos carpetas iguales.. pos las guardas.. o te apuntas como yo a dropbox que cambies las veces que cambies de sistema operativo.. esa carpeta permanece siempre igual.. ademas es gratis .. hasta 2 Gb granjero
<mimecar> omikron4: con dropbox no controlas la seguridad
<granjero> omikron4, prefiero no depender de ningún servicio... por ahora lo hago con scp y unos scripts que borran y liego copian lo que tengo
<omikron4> mimecar: despues de trabajar tanto con BT4 y 5 creo que la seguridad existe en la mente de algunos pocos que son parte  de BT
<granjero> pero tengo entendido que rsync hace todo eso junto, pero me gustaría saber si alguien conoce un buen tutorial para no devanarme los sesos
<granjero> que es BT4?
<mimecar> que tiene que ver la seguridad con backtrack?
<omikron4> Bactrack 4 y 5 granjero
<granjero> !rsync
<kubot> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<mimecar> en el momento que usas servicios de terceros ya no controlas tu la seguridad
<omikron4> mimecar: dime tu ip publica y te lo explico...jajajaja
<mimecar> granjero: grsync es un interfaz para rsync, puede que te funcione
<mimecar> no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo ahora con tonterias omikron4
<granjero> esto es para unas pantallas que pasan videos y fotos en dos sedes de una empresa y quieren que pasen lo mismo
<omikron4> ok.. na mas es eso
<omikron4> granjero: eso es problema de tu grafica.. porque yo .. tenia el sistema en el laptop  y las pelis en un proyector.. e iba de muerte.. si tu tarjeta soporta varias pantallas nohay problemas para emitir por la cantidad de las que hayan
<mimecar> omikron4: si las pantallas en otra sede no es tan sencillo
<omikron4> mimecar: debes mirar en administracion o preferencias y pantallas.. y ahi te dice si esposible reconocer mas pantallas
<guampa> aunque esten en otra sede tambien?
<omikron4> todo dependera si el controlador que tienes las admite
<mimecar> no están en el mismo edificio
<omikron4> de todas formas mi hijo..ahora mismo esta en un netbook pero trabajando en una pantalla que tiraron y yo recogi de 17' y le va de muerte.. de hecho ahora no sale del ordenata
<omikron4> mimecar: entonces necesitara algun tipo de conexion.. ya sea wifi.. o dvi o el puerto normal de pantalla
<mimecar> por eso quiero sincronizar los videos con otros equipos
<mimecar> quiere
<omikron4> pero hay un programa en synaptic que te permite usar varias pantallas con el mismo raton y teclado.... no me digas cual es porque ahora no me acuerdo ni yo lo necesito.. pero te aseguro que esta
<omikron4> san google.. dichoso santo.. tiene la respuesta... hay que poner... usar el mismo raton varias pantallas.. ububntu y creo que sale algo
<guampa> granjero: rsync lo podes usar junto con ssh tambien
<omikron4> eso si. en el programa que yo digo.. lei que todos tienen que estar en la misma red local
<granjero> guampa, si ya se
<granjero> por eso quería un buen tuto
<granjero> para no tener que leerme todo el man
<granjero> pero si no lo leeré
<sadonfa_> Hola a todos
<chilicuil> buen dia sadonfa_
<Xago> hola amigos...pq no puedo entrar a una maquina ubuntu via ssh, sftp o telnet con la clave que uso habitualmente en la consola?
<guampa> que error te da Xago
<Xago> hola guampa
<Xago> no me acepta la clave
<Xago> la clave para sudo dentro de la máquina es abc1 y desde cualquier comando externo ...no la acepta
<Xago> ssh, telnet, sftp....lo que sea
<Xago> :(
<guampa> fijate si tenes algun mensaje de error en el server en /var/log/auth.log
<guampa> o directamente grep ssh /var/log
<guampa> brb
<Xago_> brb?
<XuMuK> be right back
<XuMuK> o sea: ahora vuelvo
<Xago_> quién más me da una mano?
<XuMuK> Xago_, y que te pasa?
<Xago_> :(
<Xago_> por alguna razón, no puedo conectarme a una máquina ubuntu vía telnet, ssh o sftp...conociendo la clave. Esta misma como root adentro en la consola...funciona implecable
<funky> buenas
<funky> qué calor!
<AzoteLogiko_> wenas
<guampa> Xago_: y pudiste encontrar algn mensaje de error?
<Xago_> guampa, no nada aún....estoy revisando el ssh_config
<guampa> bueno si queres pasalo x paste
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-06
<majoj> hola necesito ayuda
<majoj> tengo ubuntu y se cuelga el grafico al arrancar, quiero eliminar el grafico y volver a instalar pero como ingreso al terminal si se cuelga
<m4v> majoj: alt+ctrl+f1 para ir a una terminal
<m4v> majoj: sinó, tenés que iniciar en el modo de recuperación (desde el menú grub)
<bach> Hola, saludos. ¿Qué funcion tiene este archivo(oculto) con nombre .xsession-errors?
<majoj> gracias
<majoj> estoy buscando informacion sobre el modo recuperación
 * xuuun is away: Estoy ocupado
<chochil> Hola a todos estoy iniciando con ubuntu cual es la version mas actual, tengo una pero viejita y cre me da problemas
<PipeFG> la 11.04
<PipeFG> pero te recmiendo la 10.04
<PipeFG> es mas estable
<chochil> ok muchas gracias
<PipeFG> o
<PipeFG> si kieres algo mejor
<PipeFG> comol orecomiendo yo
<PipeFG> usa linux mint
<PipeFG> 11.04
<PipeFG> chochil
<chochil> es facil de usar?
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> pero lo mejor de todo
<chochil> me dijeron que ubuntu es muy facil
<PipeFG> es  k
<PipeFG> pero mint es mas facil
<PipeFG> poero lo mejor de todo
<PipeFG> es k tiene todos los codec de audio ivideo
<PipeFG> incluido
<PipeFG> te  lo recomiendo mas que ubuntu
<chochil> mmm interesante
<jose> Buenas a todos. Cómo puedo probar su funciona algún puerto serial tty??
<PipeFG> ??
<PipeFG> que es tuncional
<jose> Estoy intentando entrar por hiperteminal y por putty a un puerto serie de una tarjeta multipuerto, pero no me sale nada en la pantalla. Me debe pedir loguearme, verdad??
<PipeFG> ni idea
<jose> Ya revisé en /dev que estén los puertos seriales y si están.
<PipeFG> muchos de los que estan aqui no tienen idea del valor de lo que significa la mascara de guy fawkes
<agis_> hola
<agis_> hi
<xuuun> hola
<agis_> hola
<agis_> hola xuuun
<xuuun> hola
<agis_> de donde eres?
<xuuun> a?
<agis_> where are you from?
<xuuun> tu?
<agis_> mexico
<xuuun> ikual
<agis_> de que estado?
<xuuun> df
<agis_> ok yo igual
<agis_> que iso usas?
<xuuun> ubunut y linuxmint
<agis_> ubuntu 11?
<xuuun> si
<agis_> yo igual
<xuuun> ahora tengo linux mint
<agis_> pero no me gusto mucho
<agis_> me gusto mas el 10
<xuuun> si
<arp-> mint tiene rama de 2.6?
<xuuun> no
<arp-> recuerdo haber usado uno
<arp-> con 2.4..
<arp-> es arcaico
<arp-> no tiene ni sentido usar ese kernel
<agis_> jajaja
<arp-> en hardware lativamente nuevo
<arp-> desastroso
<agis_> que edad tienen?
<arp-> 27
<xuuun> si
<agis_> y tu xuun
<agis_> ??
<xuuun> =
<agis_> woorale
<agis_> conocen algun truco en ubuntu??
<arp-> ?
<arp-> truco?
<agis_> sip
<arp-> que te da vidas o pasas de pantalla?
<arp-> :S
<agis_> o algo interesante
<arp-> linux ya es interesante e infinito de conocer
<agis_> no te entiendo
<arp-> asi que esta en vos el rumbo que tomes
<agis_> no discuto eso
<arp-> y pero aca no hay trucos
<agis_> yo segun encontre algo para hacer el internet mas rapido
<agis_> en ubuntu
<arp-> pero no es un truco eso
<arp-> osea
<arp-> hay ciertas maneras de configurar las cosas mas eficientes
<arp-> pero we...
<arp-> esta todo documentado
<agis_> ok
<arp-> ningun secreto
<agis_> tal vez utilice mal la palabra
<arp-> talvez
<arp-> lo que quisiste decir era
<arp-> "tips"
<agis_> eso
<agis_> tampoco llevo mucho en linux
<arp-> igual aplicalo en Windows
<agis_> por eso desconosco
<arp-> no hay trucos
<arp-> pero we
<agis_> tu cuanto llevas usando linux?
<arp-> el unico truco en windows es hacerlo andar bien y ese truco no lo conoce nadie
<arp-> :PPP
<arp-> linux.. um.. lo uso desde el año 98
<xuuun> xD
<agis_> eres informatico?
<arp-> si trabajo en informatica
<xuuun> agis es espia.
<arp-> xangua claro
<agis_> jajajaja
<agis_> claro que no
<arp-> le paso los nuevos colores de los wallpaper a beelgates
<arp-> asi los copia primero
<arp-> :P
<xuuun> xD
<shama> hola chicos..
<arp-> hola
<agis_> de donde eres arp??
<arp-> argentina
<shama> que tal .. de que hablan ?
<arp-> shama de la vida
<agis_> tonterias
<agis_> nada en especial
<arp-> shama vos, que contas?
<shama> yo canso y muerto de sueño ,pero aqui estoy jaojo
<agis_> alguien sabe como puedo conectar un celular android con ubuntu??
<shama> todo sea por ver una buena conversa de Linux y aprender algo :)
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<arp-> una conversacion buena sobre linux, lo dudo en este canal
<arp-> pero we
<agis_> por que pones "pero we"?? arp
<arp-> pero we = pero bueno
<xangua> porque aquí entre más escribas, más te cobran
<agis_> que te cobran?
<xangua> y como está la economía :S .....
<arp-> jejej
<xangua> !offtopic | aquí no te cobran ;)
<kubot> aquí no te cobran ;): #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<agis_> ya nos regañaron jajajaj
<arp-> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<arp-> para la charla de cafe
<arp-> :P
<pipo65> buenas
<shama> que tal
<jmanuel_cool> buenas noches gentesitas
<avernos> hola
<avernos> conoceis algun aplicacion para edicion de sonido en raw?
<avernos> la verdad que no conozco ninguna applicacion para edicion de sonido
<avernos> pero estoy buscando algo con lo que pueda hacer algo de reconocimiento de tonos
<mimecar> audacity no lo admite?
<avernos> no estoy seguro, todavia no lo he probado
<avernos> instalando
<avernos> una cosa
<avernos> si tengo mi propio microfono casero, que mide el sonido en voltage, y me lo envia al ordenador por bluetooth. como puedo enviar esa senal a audacity o otro programa?
<avernos> lo unico que se me ocurre, seria grabar el sonido, y luego procesarlo, pero lo interesante seria poder procesarlo mientras esta pasando, o por lo menos poder verlo
<mimecar> el microfono te da los datos por BT?
<avernos> alguna especie de pipe ?
<avernos> si, mi idea es transmitir los datos por bluetooth
<mimecar> el micrófono admite esa función directamente?
<avernos> sip, ahora mismo podria ver los datos en numeros
<avernos> desde 1 hasta 1020
<mimecar> no se como te interpretará esos datos
<avernos> pero lo ideal seria poder procesarlos graficamente, en una de esas graficas de sonido
<avernos> bueno, entonces quiza tengo que averiguar como cambiar el formato a algo mas procesable
<avernos> ogg?
<avernos> mp3?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esos datos los tendrás que almacenar
<mimecar> si el micrófono estuviera conectado a la tarjeta de sonido no habría problemas
<avernos> uhm... es cierto. lo que quiero es calibrar el microfono para poder hacer un mini programa de procesamiento de audio en el mismo microfono
<mimecar> ¿no lo puedes conectar por cable?
<avernos> asi que si uso el microfono con la tarjeta de sonido, no tendria datos reales
<avernos> voy a investigarlo, pero creo que no
<mimecar> como que no tendrías datos reales?
<mimecar> para introducir los datos tienes que pasar por la tarjeta de sonido
<avernos> no tendria datos del "microfono casero" con lo cual no podria calibrarlo, para descartar sonido y calibrar los tonos
<avernos> es probable que el microfono casero varie un poco a un microfono real
<avernos> en cuanto a la recepcion del sonido
<avernos> estoy jugando con arduino, nose si te sonara
<mimecar> si
<avernos> creo que he encontrado algo
<avernos> http://interface.khm.de/index.php/lab/experiments/arduino-realtime-audio-processing/
<avernos> nose si lograre entenderlo
<avernos> xD
<mimecar> no tienes conectado el micrófono al PC por BT?
<avernos> tengo el microfono conectado al arduino, y el arduino conectado al PC por BT
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> como mutan los problemas
<avernos> pero que el arduino no esta procesando nada, simplemente pasando los datos
<mimecar> si conectas el micrófono directamente al PC no funciona?
<avernos> la verdad que no estoy seguro, diria que si.
<avernos> de todas maneras, si lo conecto al PC no podria ponerlo en el sitio que quiero para procesar el sonido
<avernos> no tendria el mismo ruido, ni los mismos tonos
<avernos> esta bien el audacity
<avernos> tiene buena pinta
<avernos> voy a investigar lo de procesar audio directamente en arduino y luego pasarlo a audacity
<mimecar> los datos no me parece que los puedas pasar por BT
<avernos> con suerte lo logro procesar en audacity
<avernos> ahora que lo dices, todavia no lo he probado en mi PC pero creo que es la misma idea, lo probo un amigo en un win2, usando el BT como un com port
<avernos> parecia bastante facil
<avernos> gracias por la recomendacion del audacity
<Chiche> muy buenas a tod@s
<fzeta> buenos día pedazo de máquinas ;)
<hashashin> nas
<Smoof> Buenas
<Smoof> Que tal Wicope, ya fui capaz de hacer la formula de Openofice en la base de datos
<Smoof> Ahora tenia otra duda, tengo una columna en la que esta insertada una formula...Como copio y pego los numeros? Porque para OpenOfice son formulas no numeros
<Tiffon> con el pegado especial creo que te tendria que dejar pegarlo como texto, si no recuerdo mal
<wicope> Smoof: hola
<Sapote> hola gente
<wicope> Smoof: en la casilla de la fórmula pincha con el ratón (boton izquierdo) sin soltar en la parte inferior derecha de la casilla (donde verás como un pequeño recuadro negro), arrastrando hacia abajo y automáticamente se rellenan las casillas con  la fórmula de la rpimera casilla
<wicope> Sapote: hola
<Smoof> si eso ya lo hice
<wicope> pregunta: alguno sabe copiar de un pdf y pegar en otro documento (cualquiera) con la condición de que se pegen bien las tildes? osea que el texto copiado sea igual al texto pegado (incluso las tildes)
<pirata_> holas
<wicope> Smoof: entonces? ya lo hiziste bien si?
<wicope> pirata_: hola
<Smoof> Si wicope, lo que fallaba era que ponia puntos y son comas
<Smoof> Pero queria que Openofice ponga los decimales con puntos
<Smoof> Las comas no me sirven
<pirata_> estoy queriendo crear un usb booteable con "creador de discos de arranque" que creo que ese es el programa adecuado, y sucede que cuando le pido que me lea un archivo .iso no lo reconoce
<wicope> Smoof: si llevas algo de empresa con openoffice no es recomendable, ...
<wicope> pirata_: unetbootlinux me funciona bien para eso
<pirata_> OK probare con ese
<pirata_> gracias
<wicope> Smoof: no lo se: Openofice ponga los decimales con puntos en una fórmula .. hmmm
<Smoof> Mi ofice no identifica las cifras con puntos, solo con comas
<Smoof> Estuve buscando en Opciones..pero no veo nada que pueda cambiar eso
<Smoof> Wicope cuando antes de pegar el documento en PDF mira la configuración por defecto de la codificación de caracteres
<wicope> Smoof: es que al copiar desde el pdf ya no se copia bien, al subrayar el texto del pdf ya no salen bien las tildes.. creo que el problema es que no se copia bien por lo que no se pega bien
<Smoof> mm...la configuración de caracteres tu sistema operativo...es lo que se me ocurre...
<Smoof> Eso de cambio de tildes es típico de problemas de caracteres
<wicope> Smoof: no se creo que lo tengo bien... si abres un pdf y copias algo con tilde y lo pegas bien me avisas a ver como lo has echo si? Estuve mirando lo de openoffice y por ahora nada
<rengo> holas buenos dias.
<rengo> alguien sabe como se llama paquete trae ubuntu para administrar ususarios y grupos?
<wicope> Smoof: no se .. puedes guardar como texto el documento y después lo abres con gedit y reemplazar las , por . (es extraño si, aunque no se bien cúal es objetivo final)
<wicope> rengo: hola es gnome-system-tools si?
<rengo> si ya lo encotre wicope  gracias. vos sabes aparte sobre squid?
<wicope> rengo: algo un poco
<rengo> necesito squid wicope  3 cosas dejarlo a punto. si logro ande como quiero abrir puerto proxy a la comunidad. tal vez
<AzoteLogiko_> wenas
<Smoof> wicope el objetivo final es exportar es subir los articulos a una web, pero la base de datos solo acepta puntos en las cifras
<AzoteLogiko_> se espera una actualizacion al kernel 3.01 para ubuntu 10.04 64bits ?
<aguitel> AzoteLogiko_, no
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko_: de forma oficial no
<mimecar> ni para la 11.04
<AzoteLogiko_> y si actualizo a alguna otra version de ubuntu?
<wicope> Smoof: si, me lo imaginaba, ya que tuve una empresa y pense igual que tú .. y de echo lo hize ... y ahora que lo veo desde fuera y no es el mejor método ..
<AzoteLogiko_> joer
<rengo> mimecar,  conoces squid?
<mimecar> el kernel 3 no entrará como mucho hasta la 11.10 como mínimo
<mimecar> rengo: no
<mimecar> que frase más rara he escrito :P
<AzoteLogiko_> bueno, esperaremos entonces. de momento mi 10.04 va como la seda
<wicope> Smoof: en serio el openoffice y una web no son buenos amigos .. base de datos sql y web oscommerce?
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko_: ubuntu se quedará en la 2.6.38 de momento
<Smoof> Es para subir los artículos a una web de subastas
<Smoof> No es oscommerce..
<wicope> Smoof: ok, pues en mi caso era sql y bueno lo hacia con el openoffice, después lo guardaba como texto, lo abria con el gedit y modificaba con reemplazar lo que me interesaba .. después subia el sql .. (a groso modo) no te lo recomiendo aunque yo lo hacia así.. ese metodo es muy malo
<wicope> Smoof: lo mejor es saber programar y hacer algún programa a medida sin el openoffice ..
<rengo> como vuelvo a habilitar puertos usb de virtualbox depues una actulisacion?
<rengo> engo poner consola virtualbox virtuales usen usb?
<jose> Buenas a todos. Alguien puede ayudarme??Es que estoy tratando de conectarme a un puerto serial rj-45 8 hilos instalada en el server de ubuntu. Los puertos son ttyPS00, ttyPS01, ttyPS02 y ttyPS03. En /dev sí aparecen los puertos mencionados anteriormente, y con el comando stty sí me da la configuración de ellos. El otro extremo del cable es un db25 macho, el cuál conecto a un convertidor de db25 a db9, y este a su vez lo conecto a un adaptador usb-serial,
<jose>  el cual está conectado al puerto usb de la otra pc. En la otra pc he tratado de establecer la comunicación usando tanto el hyper-terminal, como el putty, pero nomás no manda nada de login. La configuración del cable debe de ser null-modem en ambos extremos?? Pienso que a lo mejor el cable no está bien configurado. Lo hice cruzando las entradas y salidas del db-25 macho y el rj-45.
<jose> mimecar: ¿La configuración del cable para establecer comunicación entre puertos seriales debe ser en null-modem ambos extremos??
<mimecar> tienes que cruzar las líneas de TX y RX
<jose> mimecar: sí, así tengo la configuración. Cruzo el pin de envío con el de recepción, y conecto los pines de las tierras. Pero en el terminal putty nomás no me manda el login.
<mimecar> ¿por que te tiene que mandar el login?
<jose> mimecar: Leí que en los puertos seriales los puertos serie se enlazan con el login ( o un archivo que da origen a este proceso), de tal manera que tendría que mostrame el logueo. O no es verdad esto?? Cómo podría verificar entonces si existe comunicación con ese puerto serie desde putty??
<mimecar> abre el puerto y escribe datos
<jose> mimecar: Lo que hago es que desde una pc inicio putty, y me conecto al puerto serie, pero comienzo a presionar las teclas y no hace nada en la ventana, no se mueve el cursor :(  Lo que voy a hacer es que voy a crear un conector RJ-45 puenteando el envío con la recepción de datos y conectarla a uno de los puertos rj.45 seriales de la tarjeta multipuerto. Después desde el mismo servidor donde está la tarjeta multipuerto voy a tratar de conectarme con putty
<jose> . En teoría así debería de funcionar, verdad??
<mimecar> para que usas un rj45?
<jose> mimecar: Es que es una tarjeta multipuerto serial de rj-45
<jose> mimecar: Mira, es igual a esta del enlace que te pongo a continuación. http://www.perlesystems.es/products/pci-express-serial-port-cards/Speed4LE-Express-4-port-serial-card.shtml
<jose> mimecar: Pero en teoría debería funcionar bien así como te menciono, verdad?? Dentro del mismo rj-45 puenteo el envío con la recepción de datos y me debería de funcionar la comunicación desde putty.
<mimecar> comprueba que respetas los pines de las señales
<jose> mimecar: Sí, de hecho en la tarjeta trae un manual de la función de cada uno de los 10 pines del rj-45, y también a 8 pines, y de ahí me basé para hacer el cable.
<jose> mimecar: Voy a hacer la prueba, y te comento a ver si sale.
<mimecar> ok
<jmanuel_cool> jose, no se si aun exista; pero antes había una página llamada hardwarebook.net, donde te daban diagramas de un monton de cables
<jose> jmanuel_cool: Muchas gracias, sí existe aún. Le daré un vistazo.
<dzup> buenas
<cloud> hola
<jorge4> hola
<jose> mimecar: Ya hice la prueba con el conector rj-45 puenteado. Sí hay comunicación, me muestra en la terminal cada uno de los caracteres que presiono, en cada uno de los puertos tty que tiene la tarjeta multipuerto. Entonces el problema debe estar en el otro extremo del cable, en el conector db-25 macho. Sólo voy a dejar conectados los pines 2, 3 y 7 del db-25 (transmisión, recepción, tierra) con su correspondiente pin en el rj45, y desconectaré los cable
<jose> s de los otros pines, a ver si son esos cables los que no permiten la comunicación.
<Sevdalin> alguen sabe alguna oficina de Madrid que vende vps ?
<Sevdalin> :)
<Sevdalin> !vps
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'vps'.
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Sevdalin> u.u
<metxas> buenas tardes
<PakoTM> wenas..
<jorge4> wenas
<shama> que tal
<QuestionMark> alguien me ayuda con cambiar la resolución de pantalla por consola .. uso kde
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<QuestionMark> 11.094
<QuestionMark> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<QuestionMark> ya hice el upgrade
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<QuestionMark> Integrated ATI Radeon X300
<mimecar> ¿usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<QuestionMark> instalé por defectom ni idea cual es ¿como lo veo?
<mimecar> entonces debe estar con el driver libre
<mimecar> instalastes ubuntu y después kde o has instalado kubuntu?
<QuestionMark> hice un apt-cache search radeon y encontré xsever-xorg-video-radeon ¿instalo?
<QuestionMark> Kubuntu
<mimecar> en el menú de KDE, en administración te salen las opciones de configurar el monitor?
<QuestionMark> la imagen del escritorio está tan distorcionada que es ilegible
<mimecar> eso te pasaba con la primera instalación?
<QuestionMark> así es
<mimecar> tendrás que generar un archivo xorg.conf para obligarle a que coja la resolución
<mimecar> en el live cd se veía mal?
<QuestionMark> el live CD funcionaba ok
<mimecar> ok, entonces crea el xorg
<QuestionMark> ok
<QuestionMark> donde debe ir ?
<mimecar> hay un comando que lo genera
<mimecar> no lo tengo a mano
<QuestionMark> ok
<jose> mimecar: Los puertos tty que están en /dev ya están listos para su uso, verdad?? Lo que pasa es que haciendo las pruebas con los puertos seriales noté algo. Si en el servidor no ejecuto putty y abro el puerto, desde la otra pc no puedo establecer la comunicación. Hay alguna manera de aperturar el puerto similar a lo que hace el putty??
<wctype_t> hola en el liveCD de U el login [...other] cual seria mi user name y mi pass..?
<carlosubuntu> hola alguien sabe como poner el firefox 5 en español?
<carlosubuntu> no parece
<carlosubuntu> bueno
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<carlosubuntu> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿está en los repositorios oficiales?
<carlosubuntu> en firefox-stable
<mimecar> ese no es oficial
<carlosubuntu> repositorios de mozilla firefox
<mimecar> ¿los demas programas te salen bien en castellano?
<mimecar> 1 sec
<carlosubuntu> que no sea firefox si
<mimecar> ese repositorio tiene las traducciones?
<carlosubuntu> pera
<carlosubuntu> 1 sec
<carlosubuntu> parece que no
<carlosubuntu> solo el navegador y extensiones
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que sacar la traducción de la web de mozilla
<carlosubuntu> hay un paquete con la traduccion ahi?
<mimecar> tendrás que bajarte manualmente la extensión xpi con la traducción
<darkgod> hola gente
<darkgod> necesito una mano con un modem 3g
<carlosubuntu> ok ya esta, gracias ;)
<darkgod> el tema es que quiero saber como habilitar la opcion solo 3g o si es que no se puede
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas darkgod?
<darkgod> en windows al ver las opciones de red del modem podes habilitar la opcion solo 3g y me gustaria saber si aca en ubuntu puedo, alguien sabe del tema?
<darkgod> 10.04.3 lts
<darkgod> por cierto mimecar ya arregle lo del monitor que no era detectado el otro dia
<mimecar> cuando creas la configuración de la conexión 3G, no te sale ninguna opción para eso?
<darkgod> gracias por las opciones
<mimecar> era el monitor o la tarjeta
<Rasier> hola
<darkgod> ahora a lo nuevo, tenes idea como se puede hacer lo del modem?
<darkgod> el monitor
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de la conexión
<darkgod> no me da la opcion de elegir, lo eh visto en algunos posts de ubuntu pero no me sale a mi
<darkgod> y me anda bastante lento, por ejemplo ahora tengo el gestor de actualizaciones y me descarga a 13.1 kb/s
<darkgod> no me da la opcion mimecar
<mimecar> no he hecho conexiones con modem 3g
<darkgod> gracias igual
<fzeta> darkgod:
<darkgod> si?
<fzeta> es un módem o un móvil que quieres usarlo cómo módem ...
<darkgod> es el modem zte mf110 y esta por la compania personal (argentina)
<fzeta> normalmente los módems tienen un led, que al estar azul está automáticamente en 3G y verde 2G
<fzeta> darkgod: gráficamente no se cómo hacerlo pero en modo consola sí que lo eh hecho con un huawei
<darkgod> lo se, pasa que mi modem (mf110) es modelo viejo..se lo del led porque mi novia tiene un modelo nuevo y pasa lo que decis, solo que su modem anda normal y descarga a mas de 200 kb/s normalmente, mientras que el mio solo lo hace a 13.2 kb/s
<fzeta> esos módems por lo general tienen una descarga limitada en cuánto llegan a un tope de descarga se reduce la velocidad a 128 k
<fzeta> claro, depende lo contratado
<darkgod> si pero si descargara a 128 como decis yo seria feliz
<darkgod> me descarga a 13
<darkgod> ya le voy a encontrar la vuelta
<fzeta> sí me dices que módem es viejo no tiene nada que ver.. es la compañía los ladrones hay que estar al loro con eso H.P yo tengo un smartphone y tengo una tarifa de datos contratada,  normalmente....
<darkgod> estoy casi convencido que el problema lo presenta el modem, pero con la actualizacion del kernel podria mejor algo?por el tema de las mejoras con nuevo hardware y eso se me ocurre
<darkgod> si las companias son una cagada
<fzeta> el ciclo vuelve a empezar los primeros de cada mes.... pues este mes los h.p se hicieron los locos
<fzeta> menos mal que yo mantengo al loro con esas cosas y los estuve llamando .. tardaron 3 día para los capullos en darme lo contratado
<mimecar> !lengua fzeta
<kubot> fzeta: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<mimecar> una cosa es que las compañias se comporten de forma "especial", pero no hay que decirlo de esa forma
<yemino> cual es el canal off-topic?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<darkgod> mis disculpas por la palabrota arriba
<yemino> voy a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<fzeta> 23:08 <kubot> fzeta: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y  profesional.
<fzeta> no hay problema, eso está hecho... mis disculpas
<darkgod> amigos eh encontrado un tuto en taringa para actualizar al kernel 3.0, dice que solo instalando 3 paquetes deb y reiniciando se actualiza, me dan su ok para hacerlo? es para no meter la pata con mi sistema
<mimecar> darkgod: no te lo aconsejo
<darkgod> por que mimecar? no es estable el kernel ya? o es por otra cosa?
<mimecar> instalar cosas que no son de los repositorios puede darte problemas
<mimecar> y si es algo crítico como el kenel, es posible que no arranque el ordenador
<darkgod> puedo poner aca textual lo que dice el post?
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<adrian15> darkgod: La pregunta es para que quieres actualizar al 3.0 ? Para molar más? O hay alguna razón de peso para ello ?
<mimecar> el kenel 3.0 me parece que es el 2.6.40
<mimecar> si no tienes algo que solo está en el 2.6.40 no consigues mejoras
<darkgod> no la hay, por lo que eh leido la version ya es estable y quiero tener el sistema actualizado nada mas
<mimecar> espera a que lo incluya ubuntu en los repositorios
<darkgod> bueno
<XuMuK> ))
<flacomarch> alguna serie anime que me recomiendan
<adrian15> !ot | flacomarch
<kubot> flacomarch: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> jajaja
<flacomarch> ok
<r0z4> Hola, alguien me puede decir i necesito driver para microphono, puedo escuchar pero no puedo grabar sonido
<mimecar> r0z4: solo necesitas la tarjeta de sonido
<r0z4> mmm si la tengo, si puedo oir escucho musica, todo pero no puedo grabar
<mimecar> si lo conectas a la entrada de línea podrás usar el micrófono
<r0z4> a que te refieres con entrada de linea?
<XuMuK> mimecar, el 2.6.40 va a ser el 3.0 en fedora) pero vamos, es lo mismo...
<r0z4> incluso puedo ver la configuracion del micro aqui http://imagebin.org/166731
<mimecar> XuMuK: el 2.6.40 está en fedora
<mimecar> r0z4: uno de los conectores de la tarjeta de sonido
<XuMuK[DHD]> vale)
<r0z4> mimecar, conecto el conector del micro a la entrada que le corresponde al igual que los audifonos
<r0z4> mimecar , sorry o  a que te refieres con uno de los conectores? tengo algo mal
<mimecar> es lo que estas haciendo
<rengo> alguien sabe pude ayudar montar server vpn?
<rengo> usando si quieren openvpn
<alfplayer> rengo: lo hice hace unos años
<r0z4> Cuando intento grabar con gnome-sound-recorder me da esto http://imagebin.org/166733
<r0z4> :(
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-07
<duende> buenas... alguien conoce algun canal IRC para consultar sobre java???
<xangua> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<gustavo> buenas noches
<duende> buenas noches
<duende> hola
<gustavo> hola disculpa o se si me puedas ayudar con un problemon que me esta matando
<gustavo> ???
<duende> cuente a ver que se puede hacer
<Akaitora> disculpen, necesito ayuda con mi instalación de Ubuntu 11.04
<Akaitora> el problema es el siguiente: cree 3 particiones en mi disco duro, 1 donde instalé windows 7, la otra dondé instalé ubuntu mediante wubi y una tercera donde almacenar datos
<Akaitora> hasta donde se, ubuntu 11.04 abarca como máximo 16 GB de espacio en el disco, sin embargo, la partición en la que este está instalado solo tiene 10 GB libres de 50
<Akaitora> noto que la carpeta /media pesa más de 40GB y que los archivos de las otras particiones estan dentro, alguién me puede decir por que sucede esto y como evitarlo?
<dzup> pega sudo fdisk /l
<dzup> pega sudo fdisk -L
<dzup> en pastebin
<Akaitora> para ambos comandos me dice que la opción no es válida
<dzup> pega sudo fdisk -l
<dzup> solo ese
<dzup> me equivoque
<Akaitora> perdón, soy muy nuevo en esto y no se como copiar de la terminal
<Akaitora> ya lo conseguí
<Akaitora> Disco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Akaitora> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 30401 cilindros
<Akaitora> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Akaitora> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Akaitora> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Akaitora> Identificador de disco: 0x4f9b4f9b
<Akaitora> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<dzup> en pastebin
<Akaitora> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Akaitora> La partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro.
<Akaitora> /dev/sda2              13        6528    52326400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Akaitora> /dev/sda3            6528       13055    52428800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Akaitora> /dev/sda4           13055       30402   139338752    7  HPFS/NTFS
<dzup> !paste Akaitora
<kubot> Akaitora: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Akaitora> ok, gracias
<Akaitora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660291/
<dzup> !wubi
<kubot> Wubi es un instalador de Ubuntu para usuarios de Windows que te permite instalar y desinstalar Ubuntu como un programa de Windows, de una manera simple y segura. Para la solucion de problemas http://wubi-installer.org/support.php y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide. Reporte de errores en http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. Para Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<dzup> hmm, desconozco wubi, quizas alguien mas sabe. no sabria decirte si wubi te instala ubuntu como un archivo mas, en todo caso dejo que otros contesten
<dzup> porque es de imaginar pues no te aparece ninguna particion aparte de las de windows
<Akaitora> quizas la sección llamada "How do I migrate to a real partition, and/or get rid of Windows entirely?" en la página que me pusiste ayude
<Akaitora> puede que sea que esto sea alguna clase de máquina virtual
<Akaitora> o tu que opinas?
<dzup> desconoco como trabaja wubi, lo siento.
<Akaitora> ok
<Akaitora> si alguién más pudiera asistirme lo agradecería mucho
<Akaitora> pero muchas gracias dzup
<Akaitora> una pregunta más
<Akaitora> cuando uso fdisk -l
<Akaitora> como puedo saber cual de los /dev/sda es el asignado a ubuntu?
<XuMuK> hola
<hashashin> nas
<fzeta> buen día
<julio_a> hola
<julio_a> alguien que me ayude a configurar mi lectora
<julio_a> resulta que no me lee loas vcd
<julio_a> los vcd
<noelia> hola
<debsan> hola
<noelia> Tengo un problemilla con mySQL
<noelia> Cuando inicio el demonio me dice Warning: Fake initctl: Doing nothing
<noelia> He intentado reinstalando mySQL server
<noelia> He intentando desinstalándolo y reinstalándolo
<mimecar> noelia: ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<noelia> mimecar Ha empezado hoy
<noelia> mimecar El problema es que ayer me iniciaba el demonio, pero no me dejaba conectar con mySQL
<noelia> Me daba diversos errores, como 2003, 2005
<noelia> Básicamente me decía que el usuario no podía conectarse con mySQL
<noelia> Ahora directamente me da el fallo de Fake initctl
<noelia> Cada vez que inicio el demonio
<noelia> No obstante, ese mismo fallo me lo venía dando mucho antes de instalar mySQL-server, al apagar el ordenador me aparecía en letras blancas Warning: Fake initctl y luego se tornaban amarillas
<noelia> El caso es que no soy capaz de iniciar el demonio y mucho menos de conectar con mySQL, vamos, de hacer el login
<noelia> mimecar ¿Qué crees que puede ocurrir?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<noelia> mimecar Ubuntu 11
<mimecar> 11.04 desktop o server?
<noelia> mimecar desktop
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<noelia> mimecar Sí, de hecho las acabo de hacer hace dos horas
<noelia> mimecar Pero no sé cómo resolverlo :(
<mimecar> si dices que el fallo te pasaba antes de instalar mysql server, no parece que sea la causa
<noelia> mimecar efectivamente, me pasaba
<noelia> mimecar ¿Cómo puedo resolverlo?
<mimecar> ¿te acuerdas si instalastes algún programa en la época que salió el fallo?
<noelia> mimecar No, en realidad me apareció el fallo justo después de instalar Ubuntu 11.04
<noelia> Desde cero
<noelia> Y tampoco me aparece la pantalla gráfica del boot
<noelia> Me salen caracteres en modo texto
<mimecar> la pantalla gráfica es el login gráfico de ubuntu
<mimecar> o el selector del kernel
<noelia> los puntos típicos a modo de barra de progreso debajo de la palabra Ubuntu
<noelia> Después del selector de kernel
<mimecar> eso depende del driver de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> entonces sale el fallo cuando inicias mysql server?
<noelia> Entiendo... Pero no comprendo por qué me da el fallo de Fake initctl
<noelia> Ni cómo solucionarlo
<mimecar> me estoy haciendo una idea de como tienes mas o menos el sistema
<noelia> ¿Qué es initctl?
<mimecar> parece que hay un fallo relacionado con upstart (el inicio del sistema)
<mimecar> que puede causarlo
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359292&page=2
<noelia> mimecar Muchas gracias :)
<mimecar> no se si te valdrá, pero es un inicio
<noelia> mimecar ¿Y si lo reinstalo?
<mimecar> si es un fallo de upstart, mientras no apliques un parche que lo solucione siempre lo tendrás
<MarioMey> Hola, gente...
<mimecar> hola MarioMey
<noelia> mimecar PErdona, ¿Cómo puedo aplicarle un parche?
<mimecar> noelia: puedes hacerlo cuando existe ese parche
<mimecar> prueba con los cambios que dicen si funciona
<MarioMey> Hola mimecar
<MarioMey> Chau mimecar
<jimlestat> buenas alguien sabe como instalar el plugin en compiz de zoom mejorado no me aparece
<mimecar> ¿lo instalas con el centro de software?
<jimlestat> como lo busco mimecar ?
<mimecar> abres el centro de software de ubuntu y buscas el nombre del plugin
<jimlestat> ok lo buscare gracias mimecar
<jimlestat> pues no lo hayo
<jimlestat> ? alguna idea
<mimecar> busca la web del plugin y sigue las instrucciones de instalación
<jimlestat> eso hago pero no encuentro en ningun lado como instalarlo
<mimecar> ¿no tiene un archivo readme?
<jimlestat> el que
<mimecar> ¿de donde has descargado el plugin?
<jimlestat> ni lo e encontrado
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿has instalado todos los plugins de compiz?
<jimlestat> isntale los extras
<jimlestat> y nada
<jimlestat> compiz-plugins extras y main
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en que paquete está ese plugin
<jimlestat> soy algo novato mimecar y no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> ¿ya sabes el nombre del plugin?
<jimlestat> pues el zoom mejorado ese quiero yo
<dzup> buenos dias
<luifer> hola alguien puede ayudarme con kubuntu?
<luifer> en reaidad con ubuntu :D
<mimecar> !ask luifer
<kubot> luifer: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<luifer> gracias :D jeje
<luifer> que diferencias importantes existen entre kubuntu y ubuntu, y que debo hacer despues de instalar cualquiera de los dos?
<mimecar> poner todas las actualizaciones
<luifer> despues de las actualizaciones? en si? la configuracion del video, y del audio en kubuntues igual q en ubuntu?
<mimecar> es similar
<luifer> gracias
<luifer> ahora ota mas...
<luifer> como puedo instalar kubuntu o ubuntu desde un pendrive?
<mimecar> pasa la iso con unetbootin al usb
<luifer> descargue unetbootin, ahora como lo instalo?
<mimecar> desde ubuntu con el centro de software
<luifer> gracias:D
<Most_01>     /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<carlosubuntu> hola, he instalado compiz fusion en mi netbook, y va bien, pero me ha desaparecido la parte de arriba de las ventanas donde se encuentran los botones de cerrar, minimizar y masximizar
<carlosubuntu> como hago para que vuelva a parecer con compiz activado?
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar compiz para que sea el gestor de ventanas
<carlosubuntu> ok donde lo hago mimecar
<mimecar> ¿has instalado ccsm?
<carlosubuntu> en cteoria el windon manager ya es compiz segun el icono de compiz en el panel
<mimecar> lo tienes que configurar dentro de compiz, es un plugin
<carlosubuntu> cual es?
<mimecar> no se en que categoría está
<carlosubuntu> en windo decorator solo aparece el de kde4 encima
<carlosubuntu> y no tengo ese entorno de escrfitorio instalado
<mimecar> no te sale gnome?
<carlosubuntu> en el icono de compiz del panel, no
<mimecar> es dentro de compiz
<carlosubuntu> pero alli no encuentro nada
<mimecar> estas usando ccsm ?
<jimlestat> hey quien me ayuda
<jimlestat> en compiz no tengo el plugin de zoom mejorado laguna idea como instalarla
<jimlestat> ya lo busque y nada
<carlosubuntu> claro mimecar
<jimlestat> ayuda alguien sabe
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: no estas usando unity verdad?
<carlosubuntu> gnome 2
<carlosubuntu> ubunu 10.10
<jimlestat> linux m siempre lo cambian
<mimecar> jimlestat: el problema es que no sabes el nombre del plugin
<mimecar> o en que paquete está
<jimlestat> mimecar ya te dije asi se llama zoom mejorado
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ese es el nombre que tiene en la traducción
<mimecar> has instalado todos los plugins de compiz?
<jimlestat> si buscas imagenes asi aparece zooom mejorado del escritorio
<jimlestat> mimecar pues e seguido pasos que e isntalados plugins
<jimlestat> extras y mas
<jimlestat> o solo que en esta version del compiz no venga
<mimecar> ¿donde has visto ese plugin?
<jimlestat> tenia 2 versiones anterior de ubuntu
<jimlestat> ayer instale 11.04 y ya no parece
<jimlestat> en compiz
<mimecar> no estas usando unity verdad ?
<jimlestat> mmm eso si no se realmente mimecar
<jimlestat> como lo veo
<mimecar> tienes una barra de iconos a lzquierda ?
<jimlestat> no
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado gnome clásico en el login?
<jimlestat> si
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> entonces comprueba que has instalado todos los plugins de compiz
<mimecar> incluso los que son inestables
<jimlestat> como
<mimecar> que hay más paquetes de compiz
<jimlestat> en el administrador de opciones de compiz me aparece perfil unity
<carlosubuntu> ahora vuelvo
<jimlestat> 2 opciones por defecto y unity
<jimlestat> esta mimecar
<mimecar> te aparece?
<jimlestat> en compiz decia eso pero lo puse por defecto
<theboss01> hola
<jimlestat> y sigue sin aparecer
<mimecar> has instalado todos los paquetes de plugins?
<jimlestat> por eso te pregunto si tengo un error como instalar ?
<luiferares> hola gente
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<theboss01> hola! soy nuevo en esto!
<mimecar> y pon todo lo que tenga compiz
<jimlestat> en el gestor ya lo puse
<jimlestat> todos
<jimlestat> hast el kde
<luiferares> como hago para cambiar el so de arranque por defecto en kubuntu?
<theboss01> disculpen tengo unas preguntas alguien puede ayudarme
<jimlestat> theboss solo ponla quien te pueda ayudar te respondera
<theboss01> lo que pasa es que es la primera vez que uso esto de IRC
<theboss01> y pues alguien que me explique como es esto
<theboss01> como funciona?
<theboss01> como se si estoy registrado?
<mimecar> tu preguntas y la gente responde
<theboss01> o como registrarme?
<mimecar> !register
<kubot> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jimlestat> bueno mimerar creo k topamos va
<mimecar> jimlestat: puede ser que hayan quitado el plugin
<jimlestat> si va
<theboss01> Gracias por la ayuda leere ese link que me pasaron
<jimlestat> cosas que cambian algunos nos ayuda y a otros no
<jimlestat> pura m
<jimlestat> creo que me regresar a la distro anterior mejor
<mimecar> mientras te pongas la 10.04...
<jimlestat> si esa es mas estable
<jimlestat> ?
<mimecar> tienes más tiempo de actualizaciones
<jimlestat> volver hacer de nuevo todo
<jimlestat> solo por probar cosas nuevas
<jimlestat> vas vale lo viejo
<mimecar> si por un plugin tienes que volver a una versión anterior..
<jimlestat> se esk no es solo eso no me funciona emerald
<jimlestat> ya van 2
<mimecar> emerald es un proyecto acabado
<mimecar> no tendrá nuevas versiones ni actualizaciones
<mimecar> no deberías usarlo más
<jimlestat> eso hice ya lo desabilite
<mimecar> ni tenerlo instalado
<jimlestat> ok
<mimecar> tiene fallos de seguridad conocidos
<jimlestat> ok
<jimlestat> tienes razon mimecar por un plugin voy a conocerlo mejor
<jimlestat> a ver que problemas me da mas
<jimlestat> jajajaj
<jimlestat> gracias por tu ayuda
<jimlestat> bye
<jamil> Hi
<jamil> esos alguno ha probado este ubuntu modificado http://www.youtube.com/embed/FwXt6eC6IIA?rel=0
<mimecar> yo no
<luiferares> he cometido un errror al instalar kubuntu, no he formateado la unidad donde estaba ubuntu
<luiferares> cmo puedo hacer para volver a instalar kubuntu eliminando todo
<luiferares> pero sin eliminar windows
<luiferares> y asi luego poder reinstalar kubuntu
<mimecar> repite la instalación y formatea ahora
<luiferares> el punto es q levante mi instalacion de kubuntu desde un pendrive
<mimecar> ¿donde está el inconveniente?
<luiferares> y ahora no levante desde el pendrive, sino directo desde el grub, como si no reconociera mi pendrive
<mimecar> configura la bios para que use el usb
<luiferares> esta configurada para q primero vaya por el usb
<Azur> Hola?
<mimecar> hola
<Byte> Buenas
<Byte> alguien sabe como configurar proxpn en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿ese programa no es solo para windows y mac?
<Byte> o algun servicio similar
<Byte> pero es un vpn supongo que configurando los parametros a mano se deberia poder no?
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras hacer
<Byte> pptp
<jimlestat> vengo otra vez jajaj
<Byte> no me interesa rollo hamachi
<jimlestat> estoy en la consola y quiero llegar a una carpeta qu esta dentro de home
<jimlestat> cd /home
<mimecar> jimlestat: cd Nombre
<jimlestat> ypero despues de home nada
<jimlestat> me dice que no existe
<mimecar> ¿has entrado en la carpeta de tu usuario?
<jimlestat> le doy ls y llego
<jimlestat> perdon ahi esta
<jimlestat> no hay mas usuarios
<mimecar> si escribas solo "cd" pasas a tu carpeta de usuario
<jimlestat> quiero compilar unos plugins mimecar
<mimecar> el plugin de compiz?
<jimlestat> see jajajja
<xersjezzz> hola
<xersjezzz> no hablo ingles
<jimlestat> pero no logro llegar mimecar
<mimecar> y no has encontrado el paquete que lo incluye?
<mimecar> xersjezzz: el canal es en castellano
<xersjezzz> XD
<xersjezzz> jaja
<jimlestat> no encontre solo compilarlo
<jimlestat> ?
<xersjezzz> alguien sabe cual es el canal de anonymous?
<jimlestat> o hay alguna forma de hacerlo graficamente
<jimlestat> mimecar puedo poner la direccion de la pag para k la mires
<mimecar> ponla
<mimecar> xersjezzz: seguro que está en freenode?
<jimlestat> http://compiz.jimdo.com/descargar-plugins-para-compiz-fusion/
<xersjezzz> ahh
<xersjezzz> yap
<xersjezzz> :P
<xersjezzz> chao exitos
<mimecar> cual es la duda jimlestat?
<jimlestat> cuando reinicie ya funcionen
<jimlestat> solo estan descargados
<mimecar> no te hará nada si no compilas
<jimlestat> por eso quiero compilar pero no entiendo pork no puedo llegar a la carpeta
<jimlestat>  doy ls y me aparece la carpeta compizplugins
<jimlestat> pero al darle cd / compizplugins me da error
<carlosubuntu> mimecar
<mimecar> para que pones / ?
<jimlestat> y como seria
<mimecar> cd nombrecarpeta
<carlosubuntu> ya he solucionado los bordes de ventana, habia que instalar y activar emerald como decorador de ventanas
<carlosubuntu> con compiz
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: no me suena que fuera necesario poner emerald
<mimecar> recuerda que tiene fallos de seguridad y no tiene actualizaciones
<carlosubuntu> al final ha sido la unica forma de que funcionara
<jimlestat> llegue mimecar
<jimlestat> ahora como compilo tengo que entrar a la carpeta de los plugins
<jimlestat> ?
<carlosubuntu> en mi ordenador de zobremesa tengo compiz sin emerald y funciona, es diferente
<mimecar> jimlestat: entra en la carpeta y pon los comandos de la guía
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: debe ser algún fallo en la configuración
<jimlestat> mime car me da error
<jimlestat> http://compiz.jimdo.com/descargar-plugins-para-compiz-fusion/
<jimlestat> perdon eso no
<jimlestat> build/compiz-elements.schemawarning: failed to load external entity "/schemas.xslt"
<jimlestat> cannot parse /schemas.xslt
<luiferares> hola
<luiferares> me sale una notificacion para instalar unos paquetes y cuando le digo q instale me sale con q tengo archivos rotos, como hago para solucionarlos?
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<luiferares> ok
<mimecar> sudo apte-get upgrade
<mimecar> pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<jimlestat> mimecar viste el error
<luiferares> ok
<mimecar> no, ponlo de nuevo
<jimlestat> build/compiz-elements.schemawarning: failed to load external entity "/schemas.xslt"
<jimlestat> cannot parse /schemas.xslt
<mimecar> has instalado todo lo que tiene la guía?
<luiferares> http://pastebin.com/MdaTEXRS
<jimlestat> si mimecar
<mimecar> luiferares: cierra el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> jimlestat: puede ser un fallo y que el plugin no compile
<luiferares> esta cerado
<mimecar> luiferares: tienes alguna aplicación que lo mantiene abierto
<jimlestat> ok
<luiferares> he cerrado todo
<luiferares> ahora si
<luiferares> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/gdD8D1VQ
<luiferares> me ha salido esto al final
<luiferares> me imagino q es el origen
<mimecar> luiferares: cambia de repositorio de ubuntu
<mimecar> en el centro de software elige otro
<luiferares> ya lon hice
<luiferares> mimecar: el starup manager lo instalo como en ubuntu?
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<La_Gata> hola
<luiferares> gracias
<La_Gata> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/660745/
<La_Gata> como puedo cambiar el canal ?
<La_Gata> alguna solucion ? alguen me ayude :/
<mimecar> La_Gata: de ese programa no hay soporte
<La_Gata> que pena
<mimecar> esas herramientas se suelen usar para sacar la contraseña del wifi del vecino
<La_Gata> yo lo hago por razon educativa y es con mi router y no con el del vecino
<mimecar> puede ser, pero por esa razón no se da soporte
<mimecar> en el canal de backtrack se utilizan esas herramientas, puedes probar a preguntar allí
<La_Gata> ok, vale.
<luiferares> mimecar: desde kubuntu como hago para instalar el starup manager?
<luiferares> se puede?
<eldank> hola como estan?, hermanos que aplicacion puedousar para hacer pruebas a mi sistema operativo sin tener el temor de dañar todo? he leido por la web que existe sandbox ¿ que me recomiendan? ya que la ultima vez intente instalar gnome3 y como no me gusto no supe desintalarlo y daña mi sistema teniendo que formatear mi pc. mi sistema operativoes ubuntu 11.04
<eldank> XD
<mimecar> eldank: gnome 3 es un paquete inestable en ubuntu
<mimecar> lo pone en el repositorio de PPA
<eldank> bueno no lo sabia y cuando lo instale no me gusto
<La_Gata> y cuando sale el nuevo 11:10 ?
<La_Gata> y cuando sale el nuevo 11.10 ?
<mimecar> en Octubre
<La_Gata> gracias
<mimecar> y ahí tendrás unity si o si
<La_Gata> pero en 11.04, tambien es con unity, no ?
<mimecar> en la 11.04 puedes elegir gnome clásico
<mimecar> esa opción ya no estará en la 11.10
<eldank> mimecar,pero cuando intente desinstalarlo dañe el sistema y quisiera saber que aplicacion utlizar para hacer este tipo pruebas como probar gnome3 sin alterar el sistema o dañarlo
<mimecar> eldank: crea una máquina virtual y haz las pruebas dentro
<mimecar> o usa un live cd de una distribución que tenga gnome 3
<eldank> mimecar, ¡como se crea una maquina virtual?
<mimecar> descargas virtualbox, y sigues el asistente
<eldank> ok gracias :D
<eldank> mimecar;gracias XD
<mimecar> te funcionará más lenta la máquina virtual
<mimecar> y si el entorno necesita aceleración 3D no siempre funciona
<eldank> mimecar, ok boy a probar a ver que tal
<rommel> Bueas noches
<rommel> alguien me podria ayudar le e instalado a una pc ubuntu 9.04 ya q quise instalarle el 10.04 y no cargaba del todo bien la misma
<ourizo> Yo no creo que pueda, pero podrías empezar por decir cual es el problema
<rommel> ahora al querer ponerle complementos al firefox no me deja pues me dise q no es compatible la vercion q tengo y a todo tampoco pude actualisar el sitema
<rommel> no me baja el gestor de actualisacion
<rommel> no se porq
<ourizo> vale, eso también me pasa a mi con la última versión de Firefox, parece ser que algunos complementos no están disponibles todavía para la nueva versión. Si alguien te dice como instalar la versión anterior tendrías el problema solucionado creo. de todas formas algunox complementos si deberías poder instalarlos
<rommel> como poder actualisar los repositorios
<rommel> es q es la vercion 3
<rommel> la q viene or defecto con la distribucion 9.04
<rommel> ahun no pude actualisar e sistema
<ourizo> es extraño lo de Firefox entonces
<rommel> resien le instale 9.04 a esa pc y no me bajo ninguna actualisacion?
<ourizo> un momento
<rommel> si es por eso q estoi or aqui aver si alguien me podria ayudar
<rommel> ok
<ourizo> Verás, yo tengo la Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, y ya no hay soporte para ella. Aún así, creo que se puede instalar le software desde los repositorios como siempre
<rommel> si eso mismo creo yo
<rommel> pero no se como
<ourizo> Ya no hay actualizaciones para estas versiones, pero los programas de siempre que yo sepa se siguen pudiendo instlar
<rommel> ahun es mas quise instalarle 10.04 y no pude
<rommel> si pero no me deja ver you tube ni escuchar musica
<ourizo> que problema tuviste para instalar la 10.04?
<rommel> no 9.04
<rommel> perdon
<ourizo> ok
<rommel> tenes rason el 10.04 no me cargo al tratar de instalarlo
<ourizo> ¿no te arrancó desde el CD?
<rommel> el 9.04 instalo bien mas no me deja ver youtube ni escuchar musica y no me bajo la solapa de actualsacion
<rommel> no se salio el cd y despues cargo desde el h.d
<rommel> osea carga bien pero me falta actualisarlo
<rommel> bueno selores me despido
<rommel> no hay problema seguire buscando
<ourizo> Pues no se como ayudarte. El firefox suele cargar bien el plugin de flash. Cuando intentas ver un video ¿te dice que no tienes el plugin?
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> me pide q actualise el adove flas player
<ourizo> Pues el Firefox creo que incluso llega a hacerlo automáticamente, no recuerdo si entrando en la página de adobe se actualizaba solo
<whiteapple> actualice adobe
<rommel> pero como mano ya lo quise hacer y me sale mal
<rommel> q vercion bajo.q?
<whiteapple> te falta el repo
<ourizo> Tal vez lo mejor es que entres en la pagina de firefox   firefox.com, e intentes actualizar el navegador completo
<rommel> ok
<whiteapple> rommel instala ubuntu tweak
<rommel> a q te referis con eso
<rommel> q es no lo conosco
<rommel> lo peor de todo es q no puedo actualisar el sistema
<ourizo> rommel eso es una aplicación que se usa para que configurar más fácilmente muchas cosas, pero no se si lo tienes fácil para instalarlo
<ourizo> Una cosa; Has hehco apt-get update  ¿?
<rommel> si pero no salio nada
<ourizo> vale, no tiene que salir nada, ahora prueba a instalar algo
<rommel> es mas pense q se habia roto el repo de buenos aires pero estoi en la misma linea desde otra pc y me bajo una actualisacion
<rommel> asi q eso no deve ser
<rommel> ya logre actualisarle el adobe flas ya puedo reproducir videso y audio
<rommel> ahora lo q me faltaria es actualisar los repositorios
<ourizo> ¿puedes comparar los repos de los dos ordenadores? ¿tienen la misma versión los dos?
<rommel> mira quise instalar chazilla en la otra pc y me dise q no puede ser instalado porq no es compatible con firefox 3.0.8
<ourizo> Tal vez deberías acutalizar el Firefox
<rommel> como
<ourizo> creo que lo más sencillo es entrando en firefox.com
<rommel> una consulta como poder configurar la imagen de pantalla
<rommel> pues me sale muy grande todo
<ourizo> ¿los iconos te salen grandes?
<rommel> si
<ourizo> los iconos del escritorio
<rommel> si
<ourizo> vale, tienes que provar a cambiar la resolución de la pantalla
<rommel> como porfa
<ourizo> voi a mirar a ver si encuentro donde está la opción más mo menos
<rommel> ok
<luiferares> hola
<ourizo> rommel,  en mi caso está en Sistema -> preferencias -> pantalla
<luiferares> que debo instalar despues de instalar ubuntu?
<ourizo> luiferares,  lo que quieras :)         te interesa algo en especial
<ourizo> ??
<rommel> q mas
<luiferares> jeje, seeeh, o sea, las cosas básicas me refiero, flash, luego el audio
<luiferares> para ver peliculas, no se q cosas son las básicas despue de la instlación estandar
<rommel> ya estoy ayi
<ourizo> vale, pues tendrás que probar con una resolución un poco mayor de la que tienes
<ourizo> luiferares,  ¿ves los videos de Youtube con Firefox?
<rommel> si
<luiferares> nop
<ourizo> rommel, estás con la resolución ¿?
<rommel> el unico problema es q  se ve la pantalla mas grande de lo normal
<rommel> saves como arreglar lapantalla por xconsola
<Devils> hola
<Devils> como instalo flashplayer desde mi terminal?
<ourizo> rommel,  a ver, en mi caso si voy a sistema, preferencias pantalla, me aparece una ventana que me dice la resolución acutal
<rommel> si la cambie
<ourizo> joer, ¿que os pasa hoy a todos con el flash player  xD.
<ourizo> rommel y se ve más grande o más pequeños los iconos
<rommel> y ahora me sale mas grande y es mas ahun no me deja bajar esa ventana para retomar la anterior es por eso q te preguntaba si saves desde una terminal
<Devils> ourizo: yo recién termine de instalar mi ubuntu 10.10
<ourizo> rommel    Para mover las ventanas, pulsa Alt manteniéndolo pulsado, y luego la arrastras con el ratón
<rommel> gracias
<ourizo> Devils OK, pues espera un segundo, que rommel  acaba de solucionar ese problema a ver si nos dice como lo ha hecho
<ourizo> rommel,  ;)
<rommel> a hora como actualisar el sistema
<rommel> que es lo q paso
<rommel> desde la terminal no
<Devils> ourizo OK
<ourizo> rommel,  no se exactamente lo que quieres hacer. Si quieres pasar a una versión más actual de ubuntu no se como hacerlo exactamente. A mi me daba la opcción cada vez que me actualizaba algún componente
<rommel> solo hice clip en actualisar flas y elegi la distribucion para ubuntu
<rommel> y segui los pasos q me pidio desde you tube te da la occion de sguir desde la pagina de adobe flas player
<rommel> si ami tambien cada ves q instale por primera vez una distribucion me bajaba una solapa de actualisacion y se actualisaba el sistema
<rommel> es la primera vez q me pasa esto
<Devils> ourizo: ya lo tengo instalado
<ourizo> ok :)
<rommel> de no poder actualizar los repositorios de esta pc con ubuntu 9.04
<Devils> gracias de todos modos
<rommel> perdon la otra por q esta esta con 10.04
<ourizo> rommel hay una opción que es apt-get upgrade, pero no tengo ni idea de si es lo que necesitas
<ourizo> de todas formas no creo que estropées nada por probar
<rommel> ya lo hise me sale 0 instalados y cero actualisados
<ourizo> ok
<rommel> bueno por otrolado saves como instalar amsn en ubuntu 9.04
<luiferares> ourizo, pregunta, ¿como cambio el grub por defecto?
<rommel> es ygual q en el 10.04?
<ourizo> luiferares,  Te aconsejo que mires en las opciones de configuración, y busques gestor de arranque
<ourizo> rommel,  si te funcionaran los repositorios                    apt-get install amsn
<luiferares> gestor de arranque instalado :P
<ourizo> :)
<luiferares> como hago ahora para editar el gestor de arranque?
<luiferares> ya esta, ya encontre:D
<ourizo> ok
<luiferares> ourizo q diferencia hay entre flash y gnash... cual es mejor? y como lo instalo?
<ourizo> vale, eso tendría que mirarlo, pero si gnash es la versión libre de flash, lo más probable es que flash funcione mejor de momento
<ourizo> flash creo que es lo que se instala por defecto
<luiferares> ok :D
<luiferares> lo instalo tambien desde el centro de software?
<ourizo> ok, acabo de leer que gnash funciona un poco decentemente si trabaja independiente del navegador, o sea que en aplicaciones te aparecerá esta ahora
<luiferares> ourizo, y para instalar codecs de audio y video?
<rommel> disculpe alguien save como configurar el monitor desde una terminal
<rommel> laresolosion de pantalla no medega cambiarla
<ourizo> perdón, ya estoy aquí aunque no garantizo que pueda servir de ayuda, aunque lo intente
<ourizo> luiferares, tu lo que quieres es poder ver las pelis ¿no?
<luiferares> en realidad quiero es tener un sistema totalmente funcional, musica, videos, pelis, youtube, flash
<luiferares> todo:P
<ourizo> luiferares, si tienes VLC instalado, lo normal es que puedas ver cualquier película
<ourizo> rommel,  Puedes cambiar la resolución si entras en recovery mode, y usas           dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       allí le das a aceptar a todas las opciones, y luego cuando te aparecen las resoluciones seleccionas la que quieres
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-30
<inbitado34> como hago un l -s  de desde /opt/java/32/ para que un applet java me lo reconozca ? lo está buscando en /usr/bin/java, pero está en /opt/java/32
<inbitado34> estoy con otro problema,   no me reconoce el comando  ./megajogos-premium-instalar.bin, no me instala el programita
<maestrolinux> buenas
<maestrolinux> una pregunta gwibber hace algun sonido cuando llega alguna notificacion ???
<amitabha> quiero hacer un programa que lea todo lo que llega por un puerto usb, alguien sabe decirme por donde empezar?
<idroj07> De vez en cuando, como ahora, al arrancar el pc veo la pantalla como con rayas muy sutiles como una especie de neblina o distorsión pero que no tiene nada que ver con el rendimiento o agilidad en el sistema operativo..
<idroj07> Que puede ser? Problema con la t. gráfica?, pantalla del portatil rota?
<idroj07> ..¿?
<Baldev> fuckin' wireless :<
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Buenas tardes.
<celu> como se llaman las barras flotantes estilo twitter
<celu> ?
<mimecar> en ubuntu?
<celu> no
<celu> en webs
<mimecar> ni idea, pregunta en offtopic
<celu> y como entro ahi
<mimecar> !ot celu
<kubot> celu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<lrpcuba> hola amigos, alguno de ustedes sabe de postfix ?
<jjjavier> buenas
<jjjavier> tengo debian 12.04 instalado. pero no puedo instalar los drivers de nvidia
<jjjavier> me sale este error
<jjjavier> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  nvidia-96: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) pero 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 no está instalado            Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 pero no va a ser instalado            Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.0-0ubuntu1~) pero 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6 no está instalado
<jjjavier> no sabeis como puedo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> instala el driver de los repositorios
<jjjavier> eso hago
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<jjjavier> ninguno
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu 12.04 tiene que funcionarte
<mimecar> usando sólo paquetes de los repositorios
<jjjavier> pues no es asi, me sale el error que puse arriba
<jjjavier> estoy instalando Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 96)
<jjjavier> y segun entiendo esta diseñado para version anterior de xorg, por eso no funciona
<jjjavier> sin el driver las ventanas se mueven de una forma horrible, si no puedo usarlo en ubuntu tendre que migrar a otra distribucion
<mimecar> el paquete que estas instalando es de los repositorios si o no
<jjjavier> si
<mimecar> entonces no debería darte error de dependencias
<jjjavier> pues si me da. en el centro de software se llama Controlador binario de Nvidia para X.Org (versión 96)
<jjjavier> si quieres dale a instalar y veras el error
<jjjavier> no deja instalarlo
<enjuto> jelou pipol
<enjuto> hola
<enjuto> como puedo hacer para que se inicie al arrancar el x11vnc configurado?
<enjuto> hay alguien por ahi
<omikron4> enjuto: si que hay alguien
<aguitel> no hay nadie
<omikron4> enjuto: http://www.informatica.escuelaedib.com/wp/2010/10/servidor-x11vnc-de-escritorios-remotos-disponible-en-el-arranque-de-ubuntu-maverick/
<enjuto> voy a echar un vistazo omikron4
<omikron4> enjuto: ok
<omikron4> enjuto: es lo que buscabas??
<enjuto> en principio si
<enjuto> muchas gracias por el enlace
<enjuto> a ver si consigo hacerlo funcionar
<enjuto> XD
<omikron4> de nada hombre
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-31
<Eriksson> hola
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Grecoo> hola
<Grecoo> tengo un problema para instalar en una netbook bangho
<Grecoo> pongo el pendrive, lo lee pero cuando empieza el livecd se queda ahi
<Grecoo> tiene idea alguno¿?
<chilicuil> tal vez el pendrive esta corrupto
<Grecoo> Listo gente, parece que finalmente funciona
<kurama10> ok
<Grecoo> al inicio cuando me dice boot: probe
<Grecoo> "live nohz" y funciono
<kurama10> esa distro cual es Grecoo ?
<kurama10> perdon ya lei bien
<kurama10> jajaja
<kurama10> es la marca del netbook
<Grecoo> 10.04
<Grecoo> jajjaa
<chilicuil> nohz para que sirve?
<Grecoo> ni idea, ahora busco bien
<Grecoo> pero es una de las cosas que podes hacer en el boot
<Grecoo> con noapic y nolapic
<chilicuil> si, es un parametro para el kernel
<chilicuil> mmm, ok, parece ser que se trata de una caracteristica de acpi, para el control de energia: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=651&num=1
<chilicuil> que cosa mas raro, que solo te ande habilitandolo
<Grecoo> jjaja seguro
<Grecoo> en fin, suerte que anduvo
<iperich> hola, tengo un problema con el plugin de flash 11 y la webcam en ubuntu 12.04, sólo me muestra una pantalla verde. La webcam funciona ok con skype y cheese...
<Beatrix_Kiddo> Saludos.
<tron_hack> Hola, una pregunta ¿Por que cuando actualizo con apt-get update algunas pagina dicen no ser encontradas?
<mimecar> porque las páginas no se han encontrado
<tron_hack> pero ¿Entonces como hago?
<mimecar> cambia de mirror
<tron_hack> mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121461/
<mimecar> si cambiando de mirror no funciona, tendrás que esperar a que lo arreglen
<tron_hack> ok
<tron_hack> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ese PPA está vacio, no tiene archivos
<tron_hack> mmm y como lo arreglo
<mimecar> no puedes hacer nada
<tron_hack> mmm entonces seria un problema en la central
<tron_hack> debería esperar entonces
<mimecar> si el usuario del ppa ha borrado los archivos no es un problema de ubuntu
<mimecar> los ppa no dependen de ubuntu
<tron_hack> no yo no eh borrado nada
<tron_hack> bueno solo zram
<mimecar> ....
<tron_hack> pero ...
<mimecar> NO DEPENDE DE TI
<tron_hack> ah ok ok disculpa
<tron_hack> bueno me desconecto, solo me queda esperar gracias nuevamente mimecar
<chilicuil> buen dia, estamos hablando sobre como arreglar bugs RC (critical release) en #ubuntu-classroom y #ubuntu-classroom-es, sientanse libres de unirse =)
<Abr1l> algo a cambiar un vidrio de mi camioneta
<Abr1l> que es CoC?
<chilicuil> es el codigo de conducta, por sus siglas en ingles Code Of Conduct, y son las pautas que se supone debe seguir la comunidad de ubuntu, que se reducen a ser respetuoso, intentar ayudar
<Abr1l> chilicuil, y si no saben hablar ingles?
<chilicuil> Abr1l: existen versiones del codigo en muchos idiomas, incluyendo el español https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct
<Darkgod> hola gente necesito una mano, estoy buscando ubuntu 10.04, pero la primera que salio, no las actualizaciones, hasta la hora en google todo me lleva a la 10.04.4 y no me sirve, necesito la primera, cuando recien salio, alguien sabe de donde puedo sacarla?
<PakoTM> wenas tardes..
<chilicuil> hola PakoTM o/
<orion_> Buenas, la mejor distribucion de ubuntu para usar la tv de tubos con formato de pantalla extragrande   como pantalla  de ordenador  , cual seria la mejor , la que hiciera que se adaptara la imagen  a la pantalla sin tener que configurar nada a mano como ocurre con el windows que uso
<Souchiro> o.o?
<Costeelation> :D
<Costeelation> como puedo programar c++ en mi ubuntu precise
<mimecar> un compilador ayuda
<tron_hack> ¿Cual es gestor de ventanas más ligero?, es que tengo un notebook de 1.6 dualCore, 1GB de Ram y quiero algo lo más ligero posible.
<tron_hack> me han dicho LXDE
<tron_hack> Ni siquiera me interesa que se vea bien, a lo más soy programador y no me interesa como se vea.
<chilicuil> Costeelation: con 'g++' y un editor
<mimecar> tron_hack: si ya conoces uno pruebalo y decide
<tron_hack> enrealidad quisiera la opinion de alguien más a ver que tal.
<chilicuil> tron_hack: depende hasta que grado de minimalismo quieras llegar, lubuntu viene con lxde que es muy ligero, mas abajo de eso, podrias probar e16, blackbox*, o un gestor tiling, como 'awesome' o 'i3'
<mimecar> eres tu el que tiene que usar el sistema, no los demas
<l1mpm4rk> tron_hack: busque unos tiling
<l1mpm4rk> saludos
<tron_hack> si la verdad si, pero me gusta escuchar lo que piensan los demas
<chilicuil> en mi caso, uso 'i3' y consume 0.0 de cpu y 0.1 de memoria en 'htop'
<tron_hack> tengo i3 en mente
<tron_hack> miren y como desinstalo unity totalmente
<tron_hack> que no quede ni el rastro
<tron_hack> ni siquiera se sienta
<mimecar> tron_hack: que importa que esté instalado?
<chilicuil> no tengo idea, la desinstalacion me parece mucho mas dificil que la instalación
<tron_hack> no tiene importancia pero no me gusta y no lo quiero tener
<mimecar> tron_hack: suerte y que no se desinstale medio gnome detras
<tron_hack> mmm -.- como así
<chilicuil> para armar un sistema completamente minimalista basado en ubuntu, sugiero que empieces por el lado opuesto, con un nucleo compacto y solo instales lo que quieras, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/ 20MB~
<tron_hack> mira ya yo tengo todo lo que necito, es decir todas las herramientas con las cuales trabajo ya las tengo lo unico que quiero es un entorno de bajo consumo para la notebook.
<tron_hack> Que no pase tanto tiempo gastando recursos en el entorno y más en el trabajo.
<chilicuil> entonces te conviene ir por donde dijo mimecar, instalar otro entorno y logearte en el.., no importara realmente si esta o no esta unity
<tron_hack> vez por eso es que me gusta la opinion de alguien más
<Costeelation> chilicuil, me recomiendas alguno?
<chilicuil> podrias empezar con gedit Costeelation , tiene muchos plugins y es muy ligero, cuando aprendas a programar un poco mejor, seguro podras instalar sistemas de desarrollo mas completos (ides)
<tron_hack> bueno gracias chilicuil y mimecar por su ayuda
<Costeelation> chilicuil, ajam gracias man, y sabes si hay algun ide parecido a dev c++ en windows, que a la hora de compilar me diga cual es el error? o eso es imposible por ahora en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> tron_hack: suerte
<tron_hack> Costeelation, prueba code::blocks
<tron_hack> o tambien Zinjai
<chilicuil> sip, es bueno ese, y tiene las caracteristicas que buscas
<Costeelation> muchas gracias a los 2.. de inmediato busco :)
<tron_hack> quizas te quieras acerca gedit es un editor tipo IDE pero muy bueno con muchisimos plugins
 * cousteau prefiere geany
<cousteau> gedit no compila ni ejecuta (a lo mejor tiene un plugin para compilar pero no lo conozco)
<tron_hack> con los plugins
<tron_hack> por si solo no lo hace
<mimecar> teniendo entornos que hacen eso de serie
<mimecar> tener que compilar usando plugins no tiene mucho sentido
<cousteau> de todas formas yo prefiero geany para programar, es bastante completo y cómodo de usar
<tron_hack> ya somos 2 yo uso geany
<tron_hack> pero si quieres algo muy poderoso vete por Eclipse o Netbeans e incluso Aptana Studio 3 de puede servir.
<cousteau> codeblocks también está bien (yo lo suelo recomendar por ejemplo para usuarios de windows que quieren compilar C porque viene con el mingw incluido)
<cousteau> netbeans es más bien para java
<tron_hack> tambien tiene para C/C++
<tron_hack> bueno sin mas que decir me despido
<cousteau> y eclipse quizá sea muy pesado, aunque es muy completo
<tron_hack> si si pero muy poderoso
<tron_hack> Chau
<cousteau> (y está hecho en java y no me gusta java)
<tron_hack> bueno eso es al gusto de cada quien, Gracias manes
<Costeelation> geany esta chido muchachos :)
<Costeelation> alguien me puede decir donde estan las librerias para poder colocar otra? O:) ty
<cousteau> en Opciones de compilación o algo así
<cousteau> Construir > Establecer argumentos de construcción
<mimecar> Costeelation: estas empezando a programar y ya necesitas librerías externas?
<Costeelation> mimecar, conio
<Costeelation> es q ya tenia un programa q la usaba y no ejecuta xq faltaba
<Costeelation> falta
<mimecar> Costeelation: esa librería me parece que no está en el estandar
<Costeelation> osea q no funcionara?
<mimecar> funcionar si
<mimecar> si no está en el estandar de C++ no es buena idea usarla
<mimecar> tampoco está en el estandar de C
<Costeelation> bueno era solo decoracion.. gracias mimecar :D
<ANDRES__> jnecesito una yuda urgente
<ANDRES__> no puedo entra en parte grafica  a mi ubuntu
<mimecar> !detalles ANDRES__
<kubot> ANDRES__: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ANDRES__> bueno el error es el siguient x.init server error
<Guest52791> hola ubunteros, tengo instalado apache2 y tengo que hacer una modificación en el archivo php.ini, alguien me dice la ruta que suele tener este archivo, es q no lo encuentro
<mimecar> ANDRES__: que has modificado antes del error?
<ANDRES__> x.init: unable to connect to x server : conection repused
<Guest52791> le doy a buscar archivo y se queda pensando tarda mucho
<ANDRES__> solo actualize
<mimecar> ANDRES__: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ANDRES__> y al iniciar  /etc/x11/xinit/xserverrc exec /usr/bin/x
<ANDRES__> 12.04
<mimecar> con repositorios de PPA?
<ANDRES__> sip
<mimecar> ANDRES__: cuales
<ANDRES__> como se cuales
<ANDRES__> tengo
<mimecar> tu sabrás los que has añadido al sistema
<mimecar> alguno con cosas del servidor gráfico?
<ANDRES__> nop
<ANDRES__> solo tengo los normalmente utilizados
<mimecar> has lanzado programas gráficos con sudo?
<ANDRES__> casi nunca adiciono ppa
<ANDRES__> si
<ANDRES__> digamois sudo xchat
<mimecar> ANDRES__: eso no es bueno hacerlo
<andreslara501> Buenas tardes :) una pregunta abierta
<Guest52791> na ya aparecio, seguir con lo vuestro no os preocupeis
<andreslara501> ¿Ubuntu server o CentOS?
<mimecar> tu sistema llega al login gráfico?
<mimecar> andreslara501: instala los dos y compara
<andreslara501> gracias mimecar :)
<ANDRES__> estamos en el canl de ubuntu
<mimecar> ANDRES__: en 5 minutos me voy
<ANDRES__> si llega a pedirme usuario y contraseña y tengo internet y todo
<mimecar> ANDRES__: entonces si que te funciona el entorno gráfico
<ANDRES__> y trate de instalar xserver-xorg y me sale error y paquetes rotos
<mimecar> aclarate
<mimecar> tienes login gráfico si o no
<ANDRES__> grafico no
<ANDRES__> en texto
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que tengas paquetes rotos en el repositorio de ubuntu
<mimecar> desactiva todos los repositorios de ppa
<mimecar> actualiza la base de paquetes de apt
<mimecar> y reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<ANDRES__> ese ya lo reinstale y nada
<ANDRES__> gdm tambien lo reinstale y nada
<mimecar> ya has desactivado TODOS los repositorios de ppa?
<ANDRES__> que funciona
<ANDRES__> y como desactivo los repositorios
<ANDRES__> desde la consola
<mimecar> entrando en /etc/apt/sources.list y comentandolos con #
<mimecar> ya me tengo que ir
<mimecar> suerte
<zcom> dando soporte hasta el ultimo momento...........que pasada!
<enjuto> hola gentes del ubuntu
<itxshell> o/ enjuto
<enjuto> estuve por aki preguntando una cosilla ayer
<enjuto> pero no consegui nada
<enjuto> es acerca de como hacer funcionar x11vnc server al iniicio y configurado
<tt002> tt
<tt002> hola buenas noches
<GridCube> !hola
<tt002> necesito ayudita si alguien se atreve...
<tt002> con una camara usb syntek...
<tt002> hola?
<m4v> tt002: si nadie contesta es probable que nadie sepa
<tt002> imagino
<m4v> !webcam | solo se me ocurre señalarte esto
<kubot> solo se me ocurre señalarte esto: Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tt002> si te digo la verdad, no se cuanta gente esta "activa "
<tt002> realmente
<tt002> merci
<tt002> ya lo conocia
<tt002> en teoria esta soportada
<tt002> con la version 10.04 la pude instalar sin problemas
<tt002> pero ahora con la 11.10, ná de ná
<Costeelation> holaaa... muchachos alguno me puede recomendar un lector de rss? hace poco vi un post con una noticia para precise pero ahora no lo encuentro alguien sabe de alguno? gracias
<tt002> liferea?
<Costeelation> lo probare.. gracias bro
<arielsanflo> canal de ubuntu 12.10
<m4v> !ubuntu+1 arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Quantal Quetzal es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.10 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<Costeelation> como configuro el zoom de mi touchpad? ya que en las configuraciones del raton no aparece
<enjuto> hola
<enjuto> alguien por ahi ahora
<Costeelation> :/
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-01
<Colo_ar> caen todos
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Monikako> hola
<Monikako> camaradas
<viperhoot> Monikako: o/
<darkgod> hola gente, una consulta, tengo una plustv kworld conectada pero no se usarla, algun tuto o alguien que tenga experiencia con sintonizadores de tv?
<darkgod> cuando tiro lspci me la reconoce, pero fuera de eso no se que hacer para poder usarla
<darkgod> 00:09.0 Unassigned class [ffff]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) Esto me sale con lspci
<kurama10> darkgod: ya provaste usando xawtv
<kurama10> ese lo he ocupado yo
<darkgod> no he probado nada en realidad porque no se si tengo que configurar algo o instalar algun driver, si sale con lspci ya esta conectada y lista para usar?
<kurama10> prueba con ese
<kurama10> si sale en lspci puede que ya funciones por que se ve que el chipset lo esta reconociendo
<kurama10> el kernel
<dabor> darkgod, puede aparecer en el listado de hard pero no tener los controladores instalados, si es que hay alguno.
<darkgod> a eso voy, no se como seguir, como se si faltan controladores?
<darkgod> kumara10: voy a instalar lo que me decis, me explicas un poco como se usa?
<kurama10> en lo que que me acuerde si
<kurama10> pero solo abrelo y te debe de reconocer la tarjeta
<darkgod> This is xawtv-3.102, running on Linux/i686 (3.2.0-27-generic-pae)
<darkgod> xinerama 0: 1024x768+0+0
<darkgod> vid-open-auto: failed to open a capture device
<darkgod> vid-open: could not find a suitable videodev
<darkgod> no video grabber device available
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> darkgod:
<kurama10> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/92224#.UBiXHsIgfE8
<darkgod> abriendo, ahi doy una mirada
<darkgod> si me tope con esto hace unos dias, cuando tiro el comando para editar el archivo que dice me sale en blanco, no hay nada en ese archivo
<darkgod> aca te muestro que me sale en terminal con el primer comando
<darkgod> lspci | grep Multimedia
<darkgod> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<darkgod> el comando y abajo la respuesta, no me toma la sintonizadora
<kurama10> checate bien los manuales
<kurama10> pon el numero de tu chips set en google y le agregas ubuntu
<darkgod> de que? cuales?
<kurama10> 00:09.0 Unassigned class [ffff]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast  Decoder (rev 01) Esto me sale con lspci
<kurama10> 00:09.0 Unassigned class [ffff]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast  Decoder (rev 01) Esto me sale con lspci
<kurama10> ahi vie tu chip set
<kurama10> o pon la marca de la tarjeta y el modelo
<darkgod> solo dice plus tv kworld, eso pongo?
<kurama10> creo que no es muy dificil usar google
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es-419&sclient=psy-ab&q=config++plus+tv+kworld+on+ubuntu&oq=config++plus+tv+kworld+on+ubuntu&gs_l=hp.3...324.11097.0.11345.26.24.2.0.0.0.268.3804.3j14j7.24.0...2.0...1c.1adH0pXC2X8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=b747bd078d7824cb&biw=1362&bih=658
<kurama10> jjejeje
<kurama10> camara me largo a descansar
<Monikako> hola
<duende_> hola Monikako
<Monikako> hola duende
<Monikako> necesito ayuda
<Monikako> mmm
<Monikako> tebgo un problema
<duende_> si cuenteme en que le puedo colaborar?
<Monikako> gracias
<Monikako> tengo
<Monikako> problemas
<Monikako> no puedo cambiar el fondo de pantalla
<Monikako> de mi ubuntu 11.04
<Monikako> la ultima vez quise cambiar la imagen de bloqueo de sesion
<Monikako> y lo hice
<Monikako> pero al hacerlo
<Monikako> nunca mas pude cambiar el fondo de pantalla
<Monikako> que flojera
<Monikako> no lo quiero formatear
<Astur_> holaa
<killer_> buenos dias
<killer_> alguien sabe porq no me funciona mi efecto fuego en ubuntu 12
<killer_> ?
<cousteau> compiz y unity no se llevan muy bien
<cousteau> o más bien, unty usa compiz y no conviene tocarlo
<Exio> unity usa compiz..
<killer_> hace un tiempo lei que ya no darian soporte a compiz,p ero ya no supe que paso
<cousteau> pero...  a lo mejor simplemente tienes que instalar los plugins extra de compiz para tener el del fuego
<killer_> si los tengo
<killer_> todo funcionaba bien cuando tenia el 11.10
<cousteau> (me suena que hace tiempo lo movieron a un paquete aparte)
<killer_> lo pase al 12 y eh ahi cuando empezo a fallar
<killer_> sorry cerre esto sin querer
<killer_> saben como podria solucionarlo?
<killer_> y como que lo movieron a un paquete?
<Deckon> esa cosa deberia estar en los plugins extras de compiz
<Deckon> fijate si los tienes instalados
<killer_> sii si los tengo instalados
<killer_> incluso, reinstalo los plugins y si me aparecen
<killer_> pero no se visualizan
<killer_> osea que los tengo en las opciones para poderlos escojer, el detalle que no se visualizan cuando los aplico
<Deckon> killer_: no se, puede que ya no tena soporte ese plugin
<chilicuil> ni ese ni varios otros, y seguramente en quantal ni siquiera serán instalables, se estudia la opción de quitarlos de los repositorios
<killer_> D: tanto que me gustaban
<killer_> no hay o abra nada similar?
<chilicuil> el problema viene desde upstream, es decir desde los autores del programa killer_ http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/12/25/apology-2/ , compiz se ha vuelto demasiado complejo, y no hay mucha gente dispuesta a arreglarlo sin ganar regalias en intercambio
<killer_> ahh ya veo
<killer_> nimodo tanto que me gustaba
<itxshell> buen dia
<chilicuil> hola itxshell o/
<itxshell> o/ chilicuil
<mimecar> habéis superado el máximo de 3 frases por hora, hasta las 20:00 nada :P
<saranpio> hola buenas
<saranpio> una pregunta que es mas rapido una pc ultima generacion por ejemplo un Amd Phenom X6 + 8gb Ddr3 + Hd1tb + Ati 750 Ddr5 1gb o un cluster formado por 4 pcs con exactamente el mismo hardware por ejemplo este: procesador intel 2.8 ghz, 2 gb ram
<mimecar> depende
<saranpio> de depende de que cosas?
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> si necesitas mucha potencia bruta y puedes paralelizar, un cluster
<saranpio> un cluster suma la velocidad de los procesadores, por ejemplo si tnego 4 pcs de 2.8  tendria 112 de velocidad ?
<saranpio> o nada que ver
<mimecar> nada que ver
<saranpio> que hace divide el trabajo en la 4 pcs y depsues lo une ?
<mimecar> algo parecido
<mimecar> obviamente, no vas a ejecutar firefox en un cluster
<cousteau> creo que firefox no hace multithreading...  así que ni se beneficia de multiprocesador ni de multi-PC
<mimecar> cousteau: me refiero en que hay cosas que no notara diferencia
<saranpio> si por ejemplo lo uso con blender seria mas rapido el cluster de 4 pcs de 2.8 para procesar o una pc ultima generacion con micro de x6
<cousteau> (además, multi-PC no es lo mismo que multi-procesador...  la comunicación entre distintos PCs será mucho más lenta, que yo sepa)
<Exio> el pc de ultima generacion, probablemente.. por la grafica
<cousteau> no sé si blender tiene algo de procesamiento paralelo, peeero me suena que sí
<saranpio> si salio un plug in para usar con cluster
<mimecar> saranpio: 4 tarjetas gráficas te darán más potencia
<cousteau> además es muy fácil hacer raytracing en paralelo: sólo se divide la imagen en trozos y se hace que cada PC lance los "rayos" correspondientes a un trozo
<Exio> igual, no aclara si tienen graficas iguales, distintas, o que los pcs de "menos potencia"
<cousteau> no creo que el rendimiento de Blender tenga que ver con la tarjeta gráfica (el de raytracing; el de uso normal seguro que sí)
<saranpio> digamos que las cuatro pcs tendrian la misma grafica onboard y  las manejaria desde una pc con una placa de un g  de video nvidia
<cousteau> a menos que te pongas a usar CUDA o algo así
<Exio> cousteau: hasta donde se, uno desactivo la aceleracion por hardware y blender le andaba con mucho lag :P
<mimecar> saranpio: ?
<cousteau> Exio, pero eso es a la hora de usarlo, yo estaba pensando en el render final una vez has terminado
<mimecar> si tienes un cluster, para que necesitas otro pc con una tarjeta de nvidia?
<saranpio> es que lei una persona que se compro una pc ultima generacion y sin embargo cuando manda a procesar la imagen 3d final la pc tarda mucho a pesar de  ser de ultimas pcs y con muy buena placa d evideo
<saranpio> que
<cousteau> el render final, es decir, no lo que ves en el momento en Blender sino la imagen final que sale con todos los detalles, se hace en el procesador y no en la tarjeta gráfica
<Exio> cousteau: ni idea como va eso, digo por lo poquito que lei, seguro digo cualquier cosa :P
<cousteau> es lo que quería decir
<Exio> ah
<saranpio> mimecar crei que en el cluster las pc del cluster se conectan una que seria como la principal y ahi se juntaria todo velocidad
<chilicuil> lo mejor seria ir a preguntar a #blender, seguro por alla alquien habra hecho algo parecido
<cousteau> al usar Blender (de forma interactiva) estás viendo una imagen 3D, simplificada, de lo que estás usando.  La puedes girar, mover, etc, y todo eso está acelerado por la tarjeta gráfica.  Es más o menos como un videojuego.
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> La máquina virtual debería reconocerme la webcam?
<cousteau> Pero lo que es la imagen final, cuando ya has terminado y quieres generar una imagen o vídeo con todos los detalles, que puedas guardar, y no sólo mostrar por pantalla, se hace procesando (es decir, lo hace el CPU y no la tarjeta gráfica)
<Harpagornis> integrada de un portatil por cierto
<cousteau> Harpagornis, depende
<cousteau> de la máq virtual
<saranpio> pregunto por que conozco gente que hace animacion 3d y veces tardan dias para procesar todo lo que diseñaron y pasarla o un video
<cousteau> creo que las webcams van (internamente) por USB
<cousteau> saranpio, sí, ahí sí te beneficiaría tener varios PCs
<Harpagornis> aah, no sabía eso cousteau
<Harpagornis> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> Harpagornis, de nada  :)  es decir, con VBox y los extras que te dejan usar el USB sí te iría
<saranpio> garcias cousteau me sacaste una duda terrible que tenia
<cousteau> saranpio, es decir, con muchos ordenadores en vez de uno tendrá el mismo lag y será igual de lento, pero luego al darle a render irá más rápido
<saranpio> joya
<mimecar> saranpio: de momento dices cosas un poco genéricas
<mimecar> en generar una imagen 3D tardan varios días
<saranpio> tambien depende de la velocidad de las tarjetas de red no?
<mimecar> en que programa, equipos, resolución...
<cousteau> (y también está la opción de usar renderers que no sean el de blender, desde blender...  puede que alguno esté especialmente optimizado para computación distribuida)
<cousteau> saranpio, si está bien diseñado no dependerá de las tarjetas de red porque los datos a transmitir serán pocos comparados con lo que se tiene que procesar
<saranpio> y por ejemplo los placas de video de cada pc en un cluster tambien se sumarian para procesar las imagen ?
<mimecar> saranpio: van en paralelo
<mimecar> no se suman
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> teniendo un clu0ster asi de 4 pcs y con el cluster me conecto a este  chat , las preguntas que aria  me las responderian mucho mas rapido la gente del chat
<saranpio> :)
<saranpio> es broma
<cousteau> sí sí, tú di que es broma, pero seguro que alguien piensa que preguntando lo mismo muchas veces se consigue ayuda antes..
<mimecar> eso ya lo hacen cousteau   :P
<mimecar> y consiguen lo contrario
<nilsonmorales> cual es la diferencia entre update y upgrade?
<mimecar> uno actualiza programas y otro no
<nilsonmorales> update actualiza programas?
<atotclic> saranpio: blender utliza la grafica para generar las imagenes
<mimecar> no
<nilsonmorales> osea poniendolo a versiones mas actuales
<mimecar> upgrade actualiza los programas
<mimecar> update los repositorios
<nilsonmorales> ok ahora entiendo gracias
<atotclic> si tienes varias graficas a parte de trabajar con un escritorio mas amplio
<saranpio> garcias atotclic
<atotclic> saranpio: el cluster te puede servir pero en 3D no he probado sus funcionalidades, aunque tambien disminnuira el tiempo en cuanto, ni idea.
<mimecar> cuido que usar un cluster no es reducir a la mitad el tiempo de procesado
<atotclic> mimecar: no mimecar
<cousteau> atotclic, yo diría que las imágenes (el resultado final, no lo que se muestra en tiempo real) se calculan en CPU, la gráfica sólo las muestra
<atotclic> para reducir a la mmitat como minimo necesitarias mas de tres maquinas
<cousteau> a menos que se use CUDA o algo...
<atotclic> cousteau: si y no las graficas tienen sus cpu
<atotclic> y sus memorias que todod influye
<cousteau> sí, pero no se usan para procesar otra cosa que no sea lo que se va a enviar al monitor
<atotclic> pero no por tener dos graficas se queda en la mitad
<cousteau> (al menos de momento)
<Exio> atotclic: pero si algo no se usa, da igual... si se usa la CPU y no la GPU no hay mucho que hacer
<Exio> cousteau: :P
<atotclic> para reducir ala mitad el tiempo tienes que tener buenas maquinas preparadas para 3d
<atotclic> a parte de evitar procesos inutiles
<atotclic> optimizar todo el pc para eso
<atotclic> sencillamente solo las aplicaciones para video y sus librerias
<saranpio> claro seria nada mas que para eso no la conectaria ainternet para nada
<atotclic> saranpio: a internet no pero si en red para el cluster
<lopez> Hola gente tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu, gnome aparece como con sus ventanas en modo de errores y no inicia el sistema
<lopez> ahora estoy en el equipo en un tty con irssi
<atotclic> luego vuelvo
<lopez> ya regreso
<Harpagornis> cousteau, hice esto http://lgallardo.com/2011/04/08/instalar-oracle-vm-virtualbox-extension-pack/
<cousteau> Harpagornis, bien
<Harpagornis> solo lo hice, no vi resultados,xd
<Harpagornis> debería detectarme automáticamente?xd
<chilicuil> Harpagornis: debes habilitar que "pase el control" de los dispositivos que quieres agregar a la maquina virtual, tambien asegurate de tener las extenciones en la maquina que estas virtualizando
<Harpagornis> chilicuil,tengo habilitado el controlador USB, pero tengo que añadir los filtros del dispositivo
<chilicuil> sip
<Harpagornis> me pide Num serie, is producto, id vendedor, fabricante, de donde saco todo esto?xd
 * chilicuil abre virtualbox
<Harpagornis> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> de nada Harpagornis, yo tampoco me acuerdo xD, mmm, veamos
<cousteau> Harpagornis, arranca la máquina virtual, hay un menú donde te deja capturar los dispositivos usb "al vuelo"
<cousteau> creo que todo lo que necesitas está en `lsusb`, son dos numeritos de 4 dígitos hexadecimales
<chilicuil> Harpagornis: okidoki, bien, si estas corriendo la maquina, puedes agregarlos llendo al menu de "devices" -> "usb devices" y seleccionas los dispositivos que quieras
<chilicuil> eso tendras que hacerlo cada vez que quieras habilitarlos en tu maquina virtual.., si es el caso, de que siempre quieres tenerlos, entonces deberas apagar la maquina virtual, ir a sus preferencias, en la seccion de usb y ahi, puedes agregar los filtros
<Harpagornis> creo que me pone que no hay dispotitivos usb
<chilicuil> en mi caso no he tenido que ver ningun numero, vbox te detecta los dispositivos
<cousteau> vbox te lo detecta cuando ejecutas la máq virtual, pero no sé si te los detecta cuando le das a agregar
<Harpagornis> vaya, ahora no quiere arrancar, esta vacilón,xd
<cousteau> (es decir, en opciones de la máq con la máq apagada)
<Harpagornis> no haa manera,xd
<Harpagornis> hay*
<chilicuil> entonces andas de mala suerte, Harpagornis, la mia si la detecta, mmm, sugiero que verifiques que tienes las ultimas versiones de todo
<Harpagornis> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. Gateway Webcam
<Harpagornis> eso es lo que me saca el lsusb
<Harpagornis> estoy rellenado campos
<cousteau> pues...  id del fabricante 0402, id del producto 9665
<Harpagornis> cousteau, puerto, revisin, fabricante ,será encesario?xd
<cousteau> puerto desde luego no, porque imagínate que tuvieras que especificar el puerto cada vez que conectas algo a un puerto distinto...
<Harpagornis> xd
<cousteau> creo que con id fabricante e id prod basta
<Harpagornis> si me va, será la primera vez que le doy usoa  la webcam,xd
<Harpagornis> pero va ser que no
<Harpagornis> por que yo? por que?xd
<cousteau> es un castigo por querer usar una webcam
<Harpagornis> cousteau, es para probar visión artificial a lo barato,xd
<XANA> xddddddd
<Harpagornis> vaya he provocado que XANA hablase,xd
<Harpagornis> o algo parecido bueno,xd
<XANA> y sí
<Harpagornis> XANA, no te parece una buena manera?xd
<XANA> el qué?
<XANA> buena manera de?
<Harpagornis> umm
<Harpagornis> lo de la webcam
<Glooskep> Buenas Tardes (México)
<chilicuil> hola Glooskep
<Glooskep> Alguien que haya tenido el dichoso problema del emesene + webcam, en el cheese funciona correctamente... tengo la ultima versión de emesene y ubuntu 12.04
<Glooskep> hola, chilicuil
<atotclic>   Glooskep hace tiempo que dejar de usar emesene
<atotclic> por que microchof cambio protocolos y no acababa de rular la webcam etc
<Glooskep> :(
<atotclic> usa pidgin
<atotclic> creo que tiene soporte webcam
<Glooskep> checare con amsn
<mimecar> atotclic: sólo lo tiene con jabber
<atotclic> mimecar: ahora ya lo se
<atotclic> hace muco que no usa un ,
<atotclic> mesenger
<Glooskep> nisiquiera hay amsn en 12.04
<chilicuil> nop, por que lo sacaron de debian, y como ubuntu se basa en debian, tambien quedo fuera de aqui...
<lopez> tengo problemas con el equipo de escritorio al iniciar gnome tirar un error que no puede cargar una banda de cosas me pide la contraseña del usuario y luego tira un par de ruidos pero no inicia el escritorio y no responde a nada
<Glooskep> bueno, pasemos a otro tema tengo un detalle con el HDMI cuando selecciono la opción para que solo se vea el monitor externo que en este caso es una tv de 40 pulgadas mi imagen se ve borrosa y el brillo comienza a bajar solo
<Glooskep> tengo un Intel HD 3000
<atotclic> lopez: haz ctrl+alt+f1
<atotclic> entra en consola si puedes
<lopez> listo
<atotclic> si no revisa que no sea un fallofisico
<atotclic> lopez: ya  esta arreglado?
<lopez> no ya estoy en la terminal
<lopez> no, ya estoy en la terminal
<atotclic> puedes navegar por ella convertirte en root
<lopez> listo
<atotclic> revisa estabas descargando alguna cosa o algo??
<atotclic> df -h
<atotclic> eso veras el espacio en disco
<dylan66> logueate como usuario en ella
<dylan66> pon tu nombre
<dylan66> tu conrtaseña de usuario
<dylan66> luego sudo apt-get upadte
<dylan66> update
<lopez> es un disco de 500
<lopez> todo bien hay espacio
<lopez> estoy haciendo el update creo que me había dado error
<atotclic> dylan66: aquien le dices que actualice??
<dylan66> a lopez
<atotclic> dylan66: 21:49 < atotclic> puedes navegar por ella convertirte en root
<atotclic> quiza le falta el interrogante
<dylan66> ya lo vi a eso
<lopez> el update lo hizo bien
<atotclic> si se convierte en root no hace falta sudo
<dylan66> obvio
<atotclic> lopez: revisa los procesos
<Exio> y hasta donde se no hay "root" como cuenta en ubuntu :P
<atotclic> antes de nada
<Exio> s/cuenta/cuenta que se puede acceder normalmente/
<atotclic> Exio: si estas loguedao como root
<atotclic> o superusuario no te hace falta popner sudo
<lopez> en la tty puse stratx y me da  fatal server error server is  already active for display 0
<mimecar> lopez: si sólo has hecho apt-get update... no has hecho nada
<atotclic> lopez no utilizas startx
<dylan66> eso no funciona por que ya esta iniciado
<atotclic> utilizas gdm
<atotclic> lightdm
<dylan66> en el gdm
<lopez> si
<atotclic> kdm
<atotclic> etc
<lopez> gdm
<atotclic> que tennias instalado ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu??
<dylan66> alt flechas
<atotclic> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lopez> ubuntu
<atotclic> lopez antes de nada eso
<lopez> probe xubuntu
<lopez> o no no ese fue acá en el laptop
<atotclic> ejecuta eso por si tienes dos administradores de ventanas
<atotclic>  lopez dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lopez> listo
<mimecar> lopez: después de apt-get update has puesto apt-get upgrade?
<lopez> eso me va a actualizar todo el sistema ?
<atotclic> cuantos gestores de ventanas tenias???
<lopez> 1
<mimecar> lopez: si sólo has puesto apt-get update, no has hecho nada
<atotclic> apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> si tienes problemas con el sistema, siempre tiene que estar actualizado
<lopez> mimecar,  si eso lo se
<dylan66> gdm no es un gestor de ventanas atlo
<dylan66> atotclic,
<atotclic> mimecar: si tienes problemas en el sistema antes de actualizar debera ver de que se gtrata
<lopez> no después de ubuntu 10.04 en adelante fueron un dolor y problema, por eso decidí quedar en este que es estable y funciona al 99% para lo que necesito
<atotclic> antes de actualizar, bajomi entendimiento
<mimecar> atotclic: si tiene un fallo que se corrige con una actualización
<atotclic> mimecar: ha dicho que ha ejecutado startx en la terminal
<mimecar> ok, seguir con el problema
<lopez> ?
<atotclic> se inicia asi ubuntu desde la terminal o se inicia /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lopez> a ver
<lopez> me dijo que el servicio no estaba activo que lo inicie
<lopez> puse service gdm start y esta activo
<atotclic> lopez: haz un stop y un estar del servicio
<atotclic> si todo funciona correctamente te iniciara sesion
<lopez> un stop y un que ?
<buenaventura> un estar?
<buenaventura> :)
<atotclic> si no actualiza el sistema con apt-get dist-upgrade
<lopez> no no no no quiero actualizar el sistema
<atotclic> lopez: por???
<zcom> estar DJ's!
<atotclic> lopez: al hacer service gdm start
<atotclic> que ha pasado
<lopez> por que siempre tengo problemas
<lopez> atotclic, igual
<lopez> ahora estoy actualizando algunos archivos que había
<atotclic> lopez: lo estas haciendo con dist-upgrade??
<lopez> no upgrade solo
<atotclic> dist-upgrade es similar a upgrade pero realiza las resoluciones de conflictos inteligente para evitar dañar el sistema
<atotclic> por si rompe alguna dependencia
<dylan66> omg
<lopez> a esperar entonces
<javier_> hola. estoy iniciando una instalacion en un portatil de 11.10 y me surgen dudas. me dais una manita? estoy haciendo las particiones con gparted a mi gusto, y me surge si ext3 o ext4 para el sistema y cual para un "almacen"
<mimecar> javier_: por qué no instalas la 12.04?
<atotclic> lopez: lo has arreglado?
<lopez> 98% de la descarga
<atotclic> lopez: que has hecho al final?
<lopez> upgrade
<atotclic> y que esta descargando?
<lopez> había tardado mucho por un juego ya est ainstalando nuevo kernel
<lopez> estoy reiniciando
<lopez> noooooooooo
<lopez> sigue
<atotclic> has botrradp algun archivo
<lopez> ha ocurrido un error mientras cargaba o guardaba la informacion de configuracione evolution-alarma-notifi bla bla bla
<atotclic> que fue lo ultimo que hiciste
<lopez> mmm no recuerdo pero no creo que mucho netbeans musica y los exploreadores
<Guest40270> Hola :)
<chilicuil> hola Guest40270 o/
<Guest40270>  Hola  esto que  es ?
<Guest40270> lo  vi en linux mint y lo instale en mi ubuntu
<Guest40270> este chat que es o que?
<chilicuil> es de soporte de ubuntu
<chilicuil> las personas vienen y hacen sus preguntas tecnicas, y algunas personas contestamos
<Guest40270> a  es para  eso huy  esta muy bueno pero  apoco nos usuarios nuevos conosen esto?
<atotclic> lopez: descargas por p2p etc??
<lopez> no no
<atotclic> ubuntu one
<Guest40270> yebo  1 y medio  an~o  con ubuntu y hoy me entere  :P
<lopez> dropbox
<chilicuil> ehh, bueno, puedes decirle a tus amigos Guest40270
<atotclic> mira el espacio en disco
<atotclic> lopez: df -h
<lopez> 50gb disponibles
<Guest40270> mm  lo comentare creo que es  muy bueno en chat en tiempo  real porque en lo fors en una lata que te contesten :)
<chilicuil> =)
<Guest40270> en los foros  es muy   tardada una respuesta
<atotclic> Guest40270: si tienes alguna duda o pregunta hazla??? y te responderemos
<Guest40270> atotclic gracias :)
<Guest40270> m pues  como revivo un  ubuntu
<Guest40270> elimine muchas carpetas desinstale cosas del sistema y ya no   arranca :(
<Guest40270> hay un metodo similar  como cuando recuperas   el grub despues de intalar  win2?
<atotclic> lopez: has instalado drivers o alguna otra cosa??
<lopez> los de la placa de video pero hace meses
<atotclic> lopez: te sale el ligthdm menu de usuario
<lopez> que es eso ?
<chilicuil> Guest40270: la reinstalacion
<Guest40270> mm  reistalar mi ubuntu?
<atotclic> la ventgana de inicio
<lopez> me aparece el usuario con las ventanas como modo seguro nada mas
<atotclic> y no puedes enttrar enmodo seguro??
<lopez> como ingreso con shift ?
<atotclic> lopez: como con shift alas tty te refierres??
<lopez> no no como puedo ingresar en modo seguro atotclic
<the_> mm  creo  que ya entendi esto :)
<atotclic> instala fluxbox  o awesome por ejemplo para poder acceder a tu escritorio
<atotclic> despues desde hay ves revisando tu usuario
<lopez> pero no hay una tecla al inciar para elegir modo a prueba de fallos ?
<atotclic> cuando eliges el kernel
<lopez> entra directo
<lopez> como veo para elegir el kernel
<atotclic> si entra directo antes de que inicie clica los cursores arriba o abajo
<The_> hay  :( alguien pregunteme algo quiero ber que tan novato soy :(
<lopez> no me da la selección ingresa al default
<chilicuil> las preguntas ya llegaran solas [The] y varias muy dificiles, si quieres ayudar justo ahora, puedes ir a askubuntu.com y contestar algunas de las que aun no han sido contestadas
<[The]> :) vere con cuales puedo :P
<lopez> hoy me rindo
<carnau> puedes practicar ortografía de mientras nadie pregunta nada (sin querer ofender).
<[The]> y como  se envian archivos por aqui? quiero hacer un cambalache de  distros :)
<chilicuil> se sube a una tercera fuente, y se envia el link
<chilicuil> pero no puedes enviar links de programas de pago, o archivos multimedia que tengan copyright
<[The]> mm entonses solo te paso el link de la descarga  :'( hay pense que  era  como un tipo ftp :(
<cousteau> me suena que por dcc se podían mandar cosas, pero (1) nunca lo he hecho y (2) no todos los clientes irc lo soportan que yo sepa
<[The]> ya nimodo :( no todo de puede pero el chat en tiempo real lo vale :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-02
<viktor> ola
<viktor> alguien por aki para ayudarme un momento?
<viktor> Hola??
<chilicuil> !ask viktor
<kubot> viktor: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<viktor> why not open Gparted on Kubuntu?
<viktor> I try to open it, insert the password and is charging but not open
<viktor> only open when i insert in Konsole : sudo open Gparted    ??¿¿
<allan1097> Hola necesito ayuda urgente
<chilicuil> !ask allan1097
<kubot> allan1097: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<allan1097> Porque al iniciar ubuntu 11.10 no oigo el sonido de bienvenida
<allan1097> o no suena el sonido
<allan1097> Alguien sabe de eso?
<allan1097> Porque al iniciar ubuntu 11.10 no oigo el sonido de bienvenida
<allan1097> Pelotudos
<monse> hi
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Glooskep> No prende el led del wifi, alguna idea de como hacerlo funcionar?
<kurama10> Glooskep: pero te puedes conectar?
<kurama10> que te dicen los logs ?
<Deckon> detalles
<Deckon> que marca es el güifie
<Glooskep> kurama10, si si claro nomas no prende se me hizo raro
<Glooskep> estoy en ubuntu 12.04
<Glooskep> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
<Glooskep> esa es mi tarjeta wifi
<Deckon> que te dice iwconfi?
<Deckon> *iwconfig
<Glooskep> http://pastebin.com/e6cG2EhT
<Deckon> tienes instalado el firmware?
<Glooskep> no
<Glooskep> es la instalación por defecto
<Glooskep> no le he instalado mas nada
<Deckon> Glooskep: busca en google como instalar el firmare y el modulo para tu tarjeta wifi
<Glooskep> ok
<Glooskep> otra pregunta, con mi intel hd 3000 tambien tengo problemas a la hora de conectar por hdmi mi lap al televisor
<Glooskep> cuando pongo que solo se vea en el televisor
<Glooskep> se va opacando la imagen y se ve un poco borrosa
<Glooskep> en una anterior instalación no sucedia eso :S
<Deckon> ni idea de eso
<Glooskep> ok gracias de todas formas :)
<ivedci89> tuve que reinstalar windows... no he tocado las particiones de mi linux... cómo lo recupero??? ya estpy en un liveusb iniciado... con terminal abierto.
<dirko> Buenos dias
<Manolitico> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Manolitico> mimecar, estas ai?
<mimecar> de momento si
<Manolitico> como que de momento si?
<mimecar> de momento estoy, pero dentro de un rato me voy
<Manolitico> como puedo ver la television en ubuntu 12.04, con tarjeta de tvc?
<Manolitico> tv*
<mimecar> intentalo con vlc
<Manolitico> el problema esque no se si me detecta bien...
<Manolitico> 04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<Manolitico> lspci
<mimecar> vlc o tvtime
<Manolitico> tvtime ya probé
<Manolitico> probare con vlc :D
<Manolitico> no encuentro nada
<Manolitico> me ayudas mimecar?
<Manolitico> mimecar
<mimecar> se que vlc lo admite, pero nunca lo he hecho
<Manolitico> uffff
<tron_hack> Saludos a todos, ¿Como configuro conky?; es que lo tengo en blanco y negro, ademas esta en una posición en la que no me gusta.
<tron_hack> ¿Por que conky no me funciona cuando modifico el archivo de configuracion ".conkyrc"?
<tron_hack> Uso ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> tron_hack, y como podriamos saber como modificaste el archivo? O.o
<tron_hack> Ok, lo pegare por favor aguarda!
<tron_hack> Aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125156/
<tron_hack> así lo descarge
<tron_hack> y no es solo eso
<tron_hack> el archivo .conkyrc no existe asi que lo cree
<tron_hack> si lo dejo en blanco tampoco corre conky
<tron_hack> y si lo borro funcina pero no se ven los graficos solo en blanco y negro
<GridCube> tron_hack, estas seguro que tenes la version correcta de conky para ese archivo?
<tron_hack> mmm como así
<tron_hack> es que nunca habia usado conky
<GridCube> es posible que conky ya no use ese tipo de archivo de configurcion, y use otro tipo de configuracion
<tron_hack> lo actualizare a ver
<GridCube> si lo quitas si anda?
<tron_hack> si
<tron_hack> si lo borro
<tron_hack> pero del resto nada
<tron_hack> asi sea dejando en blanco
<tron_hack> no corre
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> a ver
<tron_hack> lo actualizare Ok :)
<GridCube> tron_hack, busca esto: /etc/conky/conky.conf
<tron_hack> si esta ese archivo
<GridCube> es una carpeta del sistema, asi que no la podes modificar a menos que estes en modo root, sabes hacer eso?
<tron_hack> si yo se bastente de linux no problem
<tron_hack> aja ya lo abri
<GridCube> ok, entonces salva esa copia de conky.conf en ~/Backups y reemplaza su contenido con tu .conkyrc
<tron_hack> si ya hice eso
<GridCube> :)
<tron_hack> eso es lo primero que se hace
<tron_hack> antes de modificar un archivo de sistema
<GridCube> :D
<tron_hack> ok eso es lo mismo que tiene el archivo de configuración de .conkyrc
<GridCube> deberia
<tron_hack> pero espera dejame actualizar ok
<GridCube> kk
<tron_hack> espera un poco de los 3000 kb/s que alcanza mi inter solo va a 130 kb/s
<GridCube> :P es comun
<tron_hack> Mmmjuuu :(
<GridCube> no luck?
<cousteau> 3000 kilobytes por segundo?
<cousteau> es decir, 24 Mbps?
<tron_hack> U.U disculpa la asucencia se me callo la red
<GridCube> cousteau, eso es bien posible, he visto gente con 50Mbps
<GridCube> trustori
<cousteau> y hasta 100, pero algo me dice que puede haber un lío de bits y bytes
<tron_hack> O.O %"$%& 50 Mbps
<tron_hack> mi banda ancha es de 10 Mbps
<tron_hack> ok GridCube ya actualice
<GridCube> esos son aproximadamente 1MB/s
<GridCube> :P
<tron_hack> alcanza 3Mb/s como no se
<tron_hack> segun inter son 10Mb de banda ancha
<tron_hack> ok dejando este tema
<tron_hack> bien ya esta actualizado y listo ahora!
<tron_hack> GridCube, ¿Debere modificar el archivo a mi gusto o no?
<GridCube> nusep
<GridCube> :) perdon, es que estoy trabajando :P
<tron_hack> ok
<tron_hack> lo modique y funciona sin problemas
<GridCube> tron_hack, :)
<GridCube> perfecto
<tron_hack> modifique disculpa
<GridCube> sentendio
<tron_hack> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> de nada, buena suerte
<GridCube> :)
<tron_hack> Hay nos vemos
<tron_hack> !
<eliricci> hola, he tenido que reinstalar windows, asi que me quede sin grub, con un live usb puse la particion del windows en modo "boot". entre a ubuntu igual gracias a super-grub2 (el disco). instale grub2 y lo actualice. ahora no tengo modo de entrar a windows ni al ubuntu del 10.04... pues tengo el windows ubuntu 10.04 y ubuntu 12.04 instalados.
<eliricci> o sea que ahora grub solo "ve" a este sistema... no es capaz de encontrar los demas.
<eliricci> y tengo un mareo con los grub y/o grub2
<eliricci> cómo recupero mi sistema grub como lo tenia antes???
<GridCube> eliricci, desde una terminal ejecuta sudo update-grub
<eliricci> bueno
<GridCube> osprober deberia encontrar tu boot de windows y agregarlos a la lista de grub
<GridCube> si no podes usar boot-repair, descargalo agregando el ppa desde https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/
<eliricci> me hizo una lista que supuestamente los encontro a todos pero ya me he pillado ese comando y despues no se ven los demas sistemas... igual reiniciaré a  ver que tal... gracias GridCube
<eliricci> me volvio a hacer lo mismo GridCube
<eliricci> bueno estoy actualizando y entre las opciones de actualizacion aparece algo sobre grub
<saranpio> holas a todos
<itxshell> buen dia
<Uranio> bueo tengo problema aqui. he compilado mutt, pero cuadno veo los caracteres especiales, veo letra M con esapcio. El charset esta bien cofngiurado porque en xterm me funciona perfecto
<Uranio> alguna idea?
<mimecar> no está el programa en los repositorios?
<Uranio> no
<Uranio> lo compile
<Uranio> mimecar | no estM
<Uranio> asi veo el esta con acento
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/mutt
<mimecar> en la 12.04 sale
<mimecar> nilsonmorales: te has conectado al irc con el usuario root?
<nilsonmorales> si
<mimecar> no es aconsejable que lo hagas
<nilsonmorales> por
<mimecar> si el cliente de irc tiene un fallo de seguridad, tendrían acceso total a tu sistema
<nilsonmorales> gracias mimecar lo tomare en cuenta
<Uranio> yo que to cerraba y volia entrar como un usario normal, alguien podria estar inventando algo mientras tu lo tomas en cuenta
<nilsonmorales> puppy no es multiusuario
<mimecar> nilsonmorales: crea un usuario
<nilsonmorales> no es posible en puppy
<mimecar> tomas bastantes riesgos si usas root
<nilsonmorales> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=199344
<nilsonmorales> si
<mimecar> nilsonmorales: no tengas nada importante en ese equipo (documentos por ejemplo)
<nilsonmorales> que tal ahora
<nilsonmorales1> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=335216
<mimecar> mejor
<mimecar> has creado un usuario al final?
<nilsonmorales1> no
<nilsonmorales1> se llama growl puppy no se que
<mimecar> si sólo has cambiado el nombre para que no salga root
<mimecar> sigues teniendo el mismo problema
<nilsonmorales1> ahi puse el script para que lo revises
<nilsonmorales1> New for 1.6: 
<nilsonmorales1> Updated for Puppy 5.3.1 'Slacko', Puppy Browser (Lucid specific) removed, 
<nilsonmorales1> browser run in safe mode 
<nilsonmorales1> edit file added 
<nilsonmorales1> update gtkdialog4 
<nilsonmorales1> LastPass Password Manager
<mimecar> !paste nilsonmorales1
<kubot> nilsonmorales1: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si el programa se ejecuta como root se mantiene el problema
<nilsonmorales1> ok
<hashashin> nas
<disty> hola
<disty> no me reconoce una tarjeta de memoria
<disty> no me sale absolutamente nada
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más detalles
<nilsonmorales1> echale un vistazo por favor http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125595/
<disty> cómo cuáles
<mimecar> disty: primero si la tarjeta funciona en otros equipos
<disty> sólo tengo éste :_
<nilsonmorales1> tarjeta de que disculpa?
<disty> es para el móvil
<mimecar> disty: deberías probarla en otros dispositivos, ordenadores o cámaras de fotos
<disty> ok
<disty> voy a ver en la cámara
<disty> ja, lol
<disty> conecto la cámara con el usb al portátil y puedo ver lo que hay en la tarjeta
<disty> sin embargo en la ranura del trasto no va
<mimecar> formatea la tarjeta con la cámara
<disty> cómo, mimecar ?
<mimecar> entras en los menús de la cámara y formateas la tarjeta
<mimecar> perderás todo lo que tengas en la tarjeta claro
<disty> ok
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<nax> buenas zodiac_es
<itxshell> buenas zodiac_es
<itxshell> o/ chilicuil
<disty> mimecar: la formateo desde el portátil o desde la misma cámara?
<mimecar> desde la cámara
<disty> okok
<mimecar> usando las opciones de la cámara
<mimecar> NO formateando a través del usb
<usuario1> grabe un dvd-r y ahora no lo puedo ver aqui en mi pc
<disty> sí
<mimecar> usuario1: cómo lo hicistes?
<usuario1> osea no tuve problema para grabarlo, pero luego de grabado ya no se ve mas, y hace que mi
<usuario1> mimecar: lo grabe con brasero
<usuario1> normalmente
<usuario1> como cualquiera
<usuario1> ya me a pasado otras veces
<usuario1> los dvd+r funcionan y los dvd-r no
<mimecar> tu grabadora es +r o -r ?
<usuario1> esto lo puedo solucionar desde el software
<usuario1> y eso como lo verifico?
<usuario1> ya la lei y no dice nada en la carcasa
<mimecar> usuario1: buscando tu modelo en la red
<usuario1> ok ya lo hago
<disty> jo, hay que ver lo que tarda en copiar los mp3, tampoco son tantos
<disty> ahora cuando termine la formateo
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<usuario1> mimeca: teoricament por lo que dicen las especificacines tecnicas en la pagina oficial, soporta todo
<Harpagornis> chilicuil, recuerdas el tema de la webcam ayer,xd
<Harpagornis> ?
<chilicuil> hola Harpagornis si
<usuario1> DVD-RAM, DVD+R, DVD+R DL, DVD+RW, DVD-R, DVD-R DL, DVD-RW, DVD-RW DL, DVD-ROM, DVD-video, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM / XA, CD-ROM, CD-audio, video-CD, CD-I (FMV), photo CD, CD-extra, CD-TEXT
<chilicuil> hola itxshell \o
<Harpagornis> pues ..hoy acabo de llegar , encendí el pc, y wuala, me faltaba reciniar el pc,xd
<usuario1> porque será que una vez que termino de grabar el dvd-r  deja de reconocerse el dvd room
<chilicuil> y cuando reinicias ya no funcionara Harpagornis }=)
<Harpagornis> es que no reniciara el sistema real, si el virtual mil veces, pero el real no,xd
<chilicuil> ohh, got it, lo apuntare para la proxima vez que alguien pregunte
<mimecar> usuario1: en otro dispositivo te funciona?
<usuario1> es el unico que tengo
<usuario1> obiamente que una solucion es comprar discos dvd+r  y listo
<Harpagornis> chilicuil, le tendré que dar a los dispositivos cada vez que reinicie supongo, pero perfecto, gracias
<usuario1> pero pense que algo está andando mal, y a lo mejor se podia repara o reconfigurar
<usuario1> o a lo mejor con un parche o complemento esto se puede solucionar
<mimecar> si el disco está bien hecho puede ser un problema de la lectora
<disty> mimecar: le doy a "formato" y me dice "ocupado, espere"
<mimecar> disty: desconecta la cámra del pc
<usuario1> la lectora es nueva
<mimecar> usuario1: eso no quiere decir nada
<disty> está desconectada
<usuario1> ok
<usuario1> entiendo
<mimecar> usuario1: pruebalo en otro dispositivo
<mimecar> o usa otro programa para hacer los dvd
<usuario1> no comprendo bien
<usuario1> eso que seria
<usuario1> probar mi dvd room en otro pc??
<mimecar> probar el disco en otro pc
<usuario1> probar el disco en otro dvd ok
<usuario1> bueno mimecar agradezco como siempre tu ayuda, siempre estás sos un groso
<usuario1> saludos y gracias
<usuario1> hasta la proxima
<disty> nada
<disty> sigue diciendo eso
<mimecar> ya la has formateado?
<disty> le doy a formatear y me sale siempre ese mensaje
<disty> jum, la he conectado al portátil y no hay nada
<disty> ya está? tan rápido?
<mimecar> si la cámara te da un error es que no la ha formateado
<disty> no, error no da, sólo dice "ocupado, espere"
<disty> le he dado pa ver las fotos, y no hay archivos
<disty> tan rápido ha formateado?
<mimecar> es tu cámara, si la has formateado y no da error...
<disty> jum, ahora he metido la tarjeta en el portátil y sí me la reconoce
<disty> jijiji
<disty> mimecar: gracias, muchas.
<mimecar> ok
<disty> xd
<disty> disty: puedo hacer otra consulta más?
<disty> es sobre el bluetooth
<disty> mimecar*
<mimecar> hazla al canal
<disty> sí
<disty> pues no sincroniza con el móvil
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> sin más detalles es imposible
<disty> estan conectados ambos, el del portátil (xubuntu) y el del móvil
<disty> el portátil detecta el del móvil, pero no viceversa
<mimecar> lo conectarás como almacenamiento masivo no?
<disty> mmmm
<disty> sobre eso no vi nada
<mimecar> qué teléfono es?
<disty> mimecar: tengo que irme, vengo en otro momento
<disty> gracias por todo
<mimecar> surfero: no deberías conectarte como root al irc
<surfero> pq no?
<mimecar> si tu cliente de irc tiene un fallo de seguridad
<mimecar> tienen acceso total a tu sistema
<surfero> tienes razon
<surfero> es algo provisional
<surfero> gracias
<mimecar> ok
<Manolitico> mimecar , estas ai¿?
<jul_> @find naruto 272
<rbndj8> buenas tardes
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si puedo instalar htc sinc en ubuntu 12.04
<rbndj8> sync
<hashashin> nas
<J3f> alguien sabe por como intala los driver de video intel VGA n10 en una lapto
<J3f> alguien ?
<J3f> ...
<J3f> alguien me pueda ayudar con un controlador de video que no puedo lograr haer ue funcione?
<J3f> 60 aqui D: alguien ayuda ?
<Allan_> Hola amigs tengo un prblema serio, yo tengo un laptop con Ubuntu y funcionaba bien el touchpad y despues instale actualizaciones del sistema, me pidio reiniciar y reinicie, al encender y loggerame mi touchpad no funcionaba porue no se mivia el puntero, conecte un mouse USB y se movio el puntero
<Allan_> Hola amigs tengo un prblema serio, yo tengo un laptop con Ubuntu y funcionaba bien el touchpad y despues instale actualizaciones del sistema, me pidio reiniciar y reinicie, al encender y loggerame mi touchpad no funcionaba porue no se mivia el puntero, conecte un mouse USB y se movio el puntero
<Allan_> Hola amigs tengo un prblema serio, yo tengo un laptop con Ubuntu y funcionaba bien el touchpad y despues instale actualizaciones del sistema, me pidio reiniciar y reinicie, al encender y loggerame mi touchpad no funcionaba porue no se mivia el puntero, conecte un mouse USB y se movio el puntero
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> necesito una herramienta como el autocad o como el solid edge
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-03
<enjuto> buenas gente
<enjuto> una ayudita para instalar sopcast
<enjuto> me dice que tiene dependencias imcumplidas
<enjuto> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<enjuto>   sopcast-player: Depende: vlc (>= 1.1.0) pero 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.8 va a ser instalado
<enjuto> E: Paquetes rotos
<[The]> Hola alguien sabe como darle permisos de ejecucion a un ejecutable en la terminal?
<[The]>  Hola alguien sabe como darle permisos de ejecucion a un ejecutable desde la terminal?
<xangua> enjuto: qué versión de ubuntu usa¿ para tener vlc 1.0.6 no me imagino
<xangua> lo recomendable sería actualizar a precise, o la versión de ubuntu que tenga como mínimo vlc 1.1
<xangua> precise lleva la versión 2.0.1
<enjuto> es que me volvi a la 10.04 porque me gusta mas
<enjuto> y ahora al intentar instalar sopcast tengo ese problema
<xangua> pues te gustará tener programas desactualizados también, o no¿ enjuto
<enjuto> no...
<xangua> bueno si sopcast requiere que tengas una versión de vlc más actualizada o 1. actualizas a precice, de preferencia
<enjuto> pero bueno
<enjuto> para lo que uso
<enjuto> con que me funcionen mis cosas me vale
<enjuto> ...
<xangua> o 2. esperas 9 meses a que lucid deje de estar soportado y actualizas a precise voluntariamente a fuerza enjuto ;)
<enjuto> joe
<enjuto> :(
<xangua> mm dije 9 nueve¿ quise decir 8 ocho :D
<enjuto> no me gusta precise
<enjuto> jajajajaj
<enjuto> en fin
<enjuto> pero antes lo tuve instalado sin problemas
<enjuto> error de dependencias
<xangua> enjuto: el error es que tienes programas desactualizados
<enjuto> para actualizar desde la 10.04
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos desde mexico
<j4gu4r> alguien podria ayudarme con esto
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126273/
<chilicuil> hola j4gu4r , se me ocurra que hagas 2 cosas, que verifiques que tienes instalados $ xz y $ lzma, despues que elimines los archivos temporales $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ , y finalmente que recargues la lista de repositorios $ sudo apt-get update
<j4gu4r> ok chilicuil lo hare
<j4gu4r> chilicuil como se si tengo instalado xz y lzma
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: en una consola escribe $ xz y $ lzma y ve que no te regrese un error de que no encuentra el binario
<j4gu4r> $ xz
<j4gu4r> xz: Los datos comprimidos no pueden ser escritos por un terminal
<j4gu4r> xz: Pruebe «xz --help» para más información.
<j4gu4r> $ lzma
<j4gu4r> lzma: Los datos comprimidos no pueden ser escritos por un terminal
<j4gu4r> lzma: Pruebe «lzma --help» para más información.
<j4gu4r> eso es lo que me sale
<chilicuil> entonces los tienes bien
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> chilicuil estoy haciendo $  sudo apt-get update
<j4gu4r> y en una parte me salio esto
<j4gu4r> usr/bin/xz: (stdin): Formato de archivo no reconocido
<j4gu4r> Err http://downloadue.info precise/all i386 Packages
<j4gu4r>   
<j4gu4r> 85% [80 Packages lzma 0 B] [79 Sources 4.008 kB/5.019 kB 80%]    164 kB/s 6seg./usr/bin/lzma: (stdin): Formato de archivo no reconocido
<j4gu4r> Err http://downloadue.info precise/all i386 Packages
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: utiliza el pastebin cuando tengas que poner texto
<j4gu4r> ok perdon
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126288/
<j4gu4r> y por ultimo me salio esto
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126290/
<itxshell> o/ chilicuil
<chilicuil> \o itxshell
<j4gu4r> :S
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: mmm, ok, entonces a mi opinion es un problema del repositorio (http://downloadue.info) eliminalo de tu lista de repositorios, y comenta el problema en la pagina del mismo
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> ayudenme
<debsan> ?
<j4gu4r> al hacer $ sudo apt-get update me tira lo siguiente
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126390/
<j4gu4r> tengo instalado ultimate edition 3.4
<j4gu4r> ya busque en google pero pues no encuentro algo que me lo solucione
<j4gu4r> este errore me marca al querer actualizar
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126417/
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Grecoo> bueeenas
<Grecoo> una pregunta al aire
<Grecoo> alguno probo zram?
<Tiffon> nas
<ubuntu_> Hello ;D
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<onicev> Hola
<onicev> ¿Alguien podría indicarme un programa para descargar torrents?
<onicev> Solo por curiosidad. ¿Me lee alguien?
<aguitel> qbittorrent
<onicev> Gracias aquitel
<mimecar> si no vuelve, con una búsqueda en el centro de software acaba antes
<manel_> Hola, avidemux  nodebe me convierte el codec de sonido ac3 a mp3 , hay algun paquete en los repositorios de codecs para avidemux que lo resuelva?
<manel_>  cuando me falta algun codec  en windows instalo el pack codec de xp version beta y listo pero cuando avidemux no puede convertir el codec de audio ac3 en mp3 que es lo que puedo hacer ?
<manel_>  cuando me falta algun codec  en windows instalo el pack codec de xp version beta y listo pero cuando avidemux no puede convertir el codec de audio ac3 en mp3 que es lo que puedo hacer ?
<itxshell> buenas
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar tengo un back out a mi outlook hace dias y quiero pasar toda esa informacion a evolution
<rbndj8> por k la pc k tenia se me daño
<rbndj8> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> back out?
<rbndj8> osea respalde todos los datos del outlook
<rbndj8> y los quiero pasar a evolution
<mimecar> no se si evolution te los dejará importar
<rbndj8> y que otra alternativa tengo con ubuntu
<atotclic> rbndj8: tienes que abrirlos con libre office
<atotclic> rbndj8: y quitar las columnas que sean inutiles
<rbndj8> ok los voy a checar
<atotclic> las bases de datos de wi utilizan ; para separar las columnas
<atotclic> en el archivo al abrirlo con una base de datos puedes eliminar las columnas que no quieras
<atotclic> telefono otro correo etc
<atotclic> hasta dejar lo que quieras, recuerda hacerlo con una copia
<atotclic> mimecar: evolution si te deja pero lo que ves es ;;;;;;;;pedro;;;pedro@etc.com;;;
<mimecar> no he usado outlook
<mimecar> y evolution lo veo muy limitado
<atotclic> la cual luego deverias de odificar uno por uno y quitar los ;
<atotclic> mimecar: que usas thunterbird??
<mimecar> si
<atotclic> es mucho mejor que evolution
<rbndj8> atotclic con cual eramienta de libre office lo puedo hacer
<mimecar> rbndj8: tenías muchos datos?
<rbndj8> 12 gb
<mimecar> 12 GB en correos????
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> yo ni con thunderbird ni con evolution puedo enviar correos ._.
<mimecar> rbndj8: haz una copia en lugar seguro de esos datos
<Souchiro> algo raro
<rbndj8> facturas pdf etc son 4 años de trabajo
<mimecar> con libreoffice no creo que consigas mucho
<atotclic> la de calculo
<rbndj8> entonces estoy jodido
<atotclic> mimecar: lo abre como exel
<rbndj8> ok
<mimecar> atotclic: va a hacer eso con 12 GB de datos?
<Exio> suena a este formato https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSV
<mimecar> rbndj8: busca un ordenador con windows y exporta esos datos
<rbndj8> yo ise respaldo de carpetas y todo
<atotclic> Exio: si es ese formato
<atotclic> en ese formato lo guarda todo windows
<atotclic> hasta el 2008
<mimecar> rbndj8: conviertelo desde windows
<atotclic> cada punto y coma significa una columna
<atotclic> mimecar: lo puede conbertir desde ubuntu
<mimecar> atotclic: no son un par de correos que pueda corregir los errores
<atotclic> libre office le abre el csv
<rbndj8> uffff
<atotclic> mimecar: dudo que sean 12 gigas
<mimecar> ok, suerte con la conversión
<rbndj8> estoy mas que jodido
<mimecar> rbndj8: conviertelo desde windows
<atotclic> rbndj8: que tipo de archivos tienes
<mimecar> rbndj8: por curiosidad, qué versión de outlook usabas?
<rbndj8> vamos aver ojala y no tenga problemas el respaldo por k la la pc tenia virus
<rbndj8> 2007
<mimecar> limpia los datos en windows y exportalos
<rbndj8> voy a intentarlo
<atotclic> rbndj8: en esos doce gigas tienes todos los correos
<rbndj8> ya tengo una pc con windows
<rbndj8> sip
<atotclic> que quieres otra vez todos los correos?
<rbndj8> hay dos archivos uno tiene 800 megas y el otro 12gb
<atotclic> que son gmail hotmail o son de dominio?
<rbndj8> claro quiero todos los correao
<rbndj8> correos
<atotclic> uno tendra archivos de texto y el otro las imagenes
<atotclic> o videos o lo que tengas descargado
<Gloos[AFK]> Buenas tardes (México)
<atotclic> lo primero que tienes que pensar que es realmente lo que quieres si todos los contactos o todos los correos
<rbndj8> te comento trabajo en una compañia internacional los correos tambien los puedo checar desde una pagina en internet
<atotclic> Gloos[AFK]: buenas
<Gloos[AFK]> Tengo un problema con el Skype mi imagen se ve al reves alguien que haya tenido ese problema?
<Gloos[AFK]> atotclic, buenas
<atotclic> si tienes los correos online
<rbndj8> no
<rbndj8> tengo k borrarlos por k se llena rapido
<atotclic> y necestas los doce gigas????
<rbndj8> por eso los configure en outlook
<mimecar> conviertelos desde windows
<atotclic> doce gigas de informacion privilegiada en tu pc y no en el servidor de una empresa
<mimecar> y desinfecta los virus antes
<rbndj8> bueno los quiero todo pero si pudiera recuperar lo k peda
<rbndj8> ya la pc se daño
<rbndj8> yo estoy en republica dominicana y la centrar esta en mexico
<atotclic> rbndj8: añadiendo la cuenta de tu correo en evollution te dejara descargar todos los correos que tengas todavia y no hayas borrado
<mimecar> atotclic: si usa pop3 no tendrá ningún correo de los que necesita recuperar
<mimecar> rbndj8: pasa el antivirus y conviertelos en windows
<rbndj8> ok
<ivedci89> hola alguien sabe si se puede instalar ubuntu sin tener un monitor???
<ivedci89> tengo una laptop sin disco duro y sin pantalla, pues se cayo y se partio  la pantalla.
<fzeta> y entonces?
<Exio> fzeta: pregunta si puede instalarlo sin monitor (a ubuntu, claro)
<Exio> yo ni idea, sorry :P
<fzeta> esee Exio
<fzeta> Exio: está claro que no se puede, cómo vas hacer? sí se necesita de un entorno ya sea gráfico o de texto para poder gestionar la instalación.
<Exio> fzeta: puede ser por ssh o algo similar
<fzeta> digo no..
<Exio> pero no se como va el tema con ubuntu ...
<mimecar> saca el disco duro, ponlo en otro equipo e instala
<ivedci89> el hardware restante funciona bien y es compatible con linux... en mi situacion no  tengo ni monitor externo ni disco duro
<ivedci89> el disco duro desaparecio despues de llevarla al tecnico.... el tecnico anterior es mago hace desaparecer las cosas.
<mimecar> como mucho puedes conectarte por ssh
<ivedci89> exacto
<ivedci89> o vnc
<ivedci89> pero como instalo en un pendrive???
<ivedci89> entra ubuntu en un giga?
<mimecar> no
<ivedci89> sino tengo un pendrive de 4gb
<mimecar> muy justo
<ivedci89> pues los dos de 8gb no quiero sacrificarlos
<ivedci89> lo ideal sería comprar un diisco duro a esa compu para que sirva de algo
<mimecar> el monitor externo lo necesitarás si quieres usarlo
<ivedci89> yo la usare para servidor y cosas asi...
<ivedci89> o sea cosas que no requeran monitor
<ivedci89> ssh vnc qnt
<mimecar> no se si el live cd permite conexiones ssh por defecto
<mimecar> un pc para instalar necesitas
<ivedci89> no, pero si en otra pc booteo con un live usb??
<ivedci89> y le instalo ssh al usb?
<mimecar> ssh y todo el sistema
<ivedci89> ahhh puede ser
<ivedci89> excelente
<mimecar> que luego te funcione con el hardware es diferente
<ivedci89> sabia que me iban a ayudar a encontrar la mejor manera!!!
<ivedci89> Gracias"
<ivedci89> listo en otra notebook, instalo un ubuntu en pendriver.
<ivedci89> inicio con pendriver y le instalo ssh y activo el vncremote luego paso el pendriver al compuroto y listo
<ivedci89> solucionado  ;-)
<enjuto> buenas gentes
<itxshell> buenas enjuto
<enjuto> ando aqui configurando ubuntu 12.04
<enjuto> y tengo problemas
<enjuto> para añadir repositorios
<enjuto> ya lo he arreglado...  jaajaj perdon
<enjuto> me ponia import error: librtmp.so.0
<enjuto> pero lo he instalado desde synaptic
<enjuto> otra cosilla
<enjuto> tengo configurado x11vnc para que arranque cuando inicio ubuntu
<enjuto> se puede configurar igualmente pero haciendo login ??
<enjuto> alguien por ahi
<enjuto> ¿?
<enjuto> tengo otro problema con sopcast
<enjuto> http://pastebin.com/DRUiuL0f
<enjuto> :(
<enjuto> itxshell,  ¿?
<caliandra> hola, alguien usa jubler para subtitulos?
<gustavo> qwerty
<gustavo> exit
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-04
<ivedci89> auxilio!!! GRUB rescue!!!
<ivedci89> grub rescue>
<ivedci89> que hago???
<ivedci89> porque update-grub no me funciono
<ivedci89> y update-grub2 tampoco
<ivedci89> tengo un disco de 500 GB con windows7 ubuntu10 y ubuntu12 instalado, ahora inicie ubuntu 12 desde supergrub2
<ivedci89> este ubuntu12 tiene gnomeshell instalado y el cual me metido un grub de debian... el cual me gustó... pero ahora solo aparece grub rescue>
<kurama10> ivedci89: crea de nuevo el grup
<kurama10> *grub
<ivedci89> ¿?
<ivedci89> como
<ivedci89> cómo lo hago?
<kurama10> google teiene la respuesta siempre
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=reinstalar+grub+ubuntu+12.04&aq=0&oq=reinstalar+grub+&sugexp=chrome,mod=4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<ivedci89> kurama10:  funciono....
<luchy> mnbhjgb
<luchy> :)
<ivedci89> "la red inalambrica está desactivada por el interruptor físico" cómo burlar el interruptor fisico de una commodore en ubuntu, pues, el interrruptor lleva algun tipo de driver que desconozco en windows y no se puede activar
<ivedci89> http://ivedci89.dyndns.org
<Alan502> Hola, quiero instalar los paquetes de ubuntu en español en una máquina sin acceso a internet cómo puedo hacerlo?
<ivedci89> Alan502:  process-laplata.webs.com
<ivedci89> http://process-laplata.webs.com
<Alan502> ???
<ivedci89> releases busca
<ivedci89> conectala a internet con un adaptador wifi
<Alan502> no tengo
<Alan502> ivedci89: es tan dificil?
<ivedci89> googlea donde se encuentran los paquetes
<ivedci89> descargalos
<ivedci89> ponelos en pendrive
<ivedci89> copia y pega en tu ordenadorsinconexion
<ivedci89> descomprimi(probable qu eesten comprimidos)
<ivedci89> instala con sudo make install (pero desde el propio directorio de la carpeta descomprimida) saludos.
<dabor> Alan502, los paquetes no vienen en diferentes idiomas
<dabor> Alan502, viene una sola version y el sistema se encarga del resto
<Alan502> dabor: donde puedo conseguir el paquete on todos los idiomas?
<dabor> Alan502, es único no hay en todos los idiomas, que paquete necesitas?
<Alan502> el de español
<dabor> Alan502, que programa necesitas?
<Alan502> dabor: necesito cambiar la interfaz de ubuntu a español
<Alan502> dabor: ahora acabo de bajar unos paquetes desde packages.ubuntu.com
<Alan502> dabor: los puse una usb y ahorita los corri con dpkg
<Alan502> dabor: vamos a ver que tal va
<dabor> Alan502, el ubuntu con conexion está en español?
<dabor> Alan502, los paquetes language es de gnome, los es de firefox, los es de libreoffice...son varios
<dabor>  language-pack-es más las dependencias
<Alan502> dabor: también necesito los de libreoffice aparte?
<Alan502> dabor: ahora si sirvio así :D vamos a ver cuáles son los que necesito para openoffice? (esta es la versión 10.04 de ubuntu)
<dabor> libreoffice-l10n-es
<dabor> igual no es buena idea tener un linux sin las actualizaciones
<dabor> en algun momento lo vas a tener que conectar a internet
<aviazul> ¿porqué unity se ve mal después de "suspender"? (NVIDIA)
<kurama10> aviazul: por que es una porqueria el unity
<kurama10> por eso cambiamos muchos de manejador de ventanas y escritrorios
<dabor> kurama10, lo más probable es que sea la combinación del COMPIZ con el driver privativo
<kurama10> dabor: pues yo aun que tenga el de intel me hacia lo mismo
<kurama10> pero usando gnome-shell no me lo hacia
<dabor> es el compiz
<dabor> en el unity 2D se disminuyen este tipo de fallos
<dabor> hablo de mi notebook
<kurama10> yo por eso ya decidi usar awesome y ya , me evidto de problemas :p jejeje
<Costeelation> holaaa
<Costeelation> quien me hace el favor y me dice de una applicacion para leer marcadores vivos?
<jorgex9> holas
<jorgex9> hay alguien alli
<Tiffon> nas
<manel_> Hola, tengo este error al no poder pasar la imagen de video a la pantalla del tv usando ubuntu :                        Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'TV-0: 1024x768 @1024x768 +0+0' (Mode 1024x768, id: 0) on X screen 0.
<manel_> uso las teclas fn + f4 pero no pasa la imagen a la pantalla del tv
<manel_> #debian
<manel_> #debian-es
<Manolitico> olaa
<manel_> s.o.s  Hola, tengo este error al no poder pasar la imagen de video a la pantalla del tv usando ubuntu :                        Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'TV-0: 1024x768 @1024x768 +0+0' (Mode 1024x768, id: 0) on X screen
<manel_> uso las teclas fn + f4 pero no pasa la imagen a la pantalla del tv
<mimecar> ya has probado lo que pone en www.google.es buscando "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'TV-0:" ?
<manel_>  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/444563
<manel_> es para usarla en la pantalla de tv mas grande de la que dispongo ahora [12:09] <manel_> y ponerle un teclado inalambrico con el touchpad integrado y manejar el ordenador como si de una pantalla de cine entre comillas se tratara
<manel_> nadie sabe nada sobre eso y no conozaco ninguna herramienta para ubuntu que haga detectar la pantalla de mi tv para poder usarla por conexion de s-video  a s-video receptor
<manel_> menos mal que no elimine mi particion de windows al instalar linux porque es elunico os de los dos que tengo en la maquina que permite usar el ordenador con la tv de 40 pulgadas al instante
<mimecar> también puede ser que nadie haya tenido tu problema
<manel_> jaja con la cantida de internautas que hay en el mundo  ... no me lo puedo creer
<mimecar> si, ya es mala suerte
<manel_>  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/444563
<mimecar> tu usas mythtv?
<manel_> no
<manel_> no se que es eso
<mimecar> esa web es para usuarios de ese programa
<manel_> es para sintonizar canales de televison digital en tu pc?
<mimecar> tu equipo es un pc o un portatil?
<manel_> pero yo solo quiero poder usar  mi ubuntu en la tv de 40 pulgadas
<manel_> es un portatil
<manel_> con multitud de tipos de salidad de video creo que las tiene todas
<mimecar> usa hdmi
<manel_> si tambien tiene para salida hdmi pero la tv de 40 pulgadas en una crt
<manel_> con entrada para s-video
<mimecar> conecta el cable, activa la salida en el portatil (con la tecla que sea) y comprueba que gnome está sacando señal en el monitor
<manel_> no funciona FN + F4
<manel_> no gnome uso lxde
<mimecar> seguro que es esa tecla?
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd de gnome y mira si funciona
<manel_> si porque para windows funciona y en ubuntu al ejecutar esas teclas emite un destello la pantalla pero se queda en negro
<mimecar> haz la prueba con el live cd
<manel_> no es necesario va a ser lo mismo
<mimecar> entonces no hagas nada
<manel_> el nividia de ubuntu a diferencia del de windows fuinciona como quiere
<mimecar> dale las gracias a nvidia por hacer buenos drivers
<mimecar> aunque ubuntu usa por defecto el driver libre
<manel_> eso esta claro aqui el problema es de nvidia pero ubuntu o canonica no ha hecho nada para inventar una herramienta universal para detectar pantallas de este tipo sin problemas
<manel_> ambos son responsables nvidia  y linux
<mimecar> ubuntu poco puede hacer
<mimecar> con un driver privativo
<mimecar> si quieres haz la prueba con el live cd de ubuntu
<manel_> solo se que windows mediante actualizaciones me instala un driver para pantallas no genericas y funciona pero en linux como haria eso mismo ?
<mimecar> windows paga a los fabricantes para que les hagan los drivers
<mimecar> haz la prueba con el live cd
<manel_> tengo el live cd de lubuntu precise no lts y no funciona  lo de la tele es lo mismo
<mimecar> precise es LTS
<mimecar> si no quieres hacer la prueba con un cd de ubuntu , por mi parte hemos acabado
<manel_> menos lubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> lubuntu es ubuntu con lxde
<manel_> que no tiene soporte lts
<mimecar> ok
<manel_> solo necesitaria que alguien me aportara un archivo de configuracion de nvidia para que pudiera usar la tv de 40 con ubuntu
<manel_> y sin problemas
<manel_> seria copiar y pegarlo en el archivo correspondiente de configuracion de nividia
<manel_> con la salidad de video por s-video fijada en la misma configuracion
<ivedci89> se puede hacer que la ventana de esta sala de chat no se cierre nunca (ubuntu12 con Gnomeshell y Empathy)
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> o sea producir la activacion de la funcion "persistente"  que tiene el pidgin
<GridCube> ivedci89, ?
<GridCube> no entiendo
<ivedci89> estoy
<GridCube> si no cerras la ventana no se cierra
<ivedci89> o sea viste que en pidgin esta al hacer clic derecho sobre la sala
<GridCube> no uso pidgin :/
<ivedci89> persistente... ok ok   la cosa es que me gusto de Empaty que me aparecen los mensajes con el mismo gnomeshell asi que ahora me cambie a empaty pero si cierro la vantana de ubuntu-es ...
<GridCube> ah ya
<ivedci89> no se va  de la vista y queda abierta, se cierra de verdad
<GridCube> seguro que podes ponerla en favoritos
<ivedci89> sisi eso si
<GridCube> tiene que tener una opcion
<GridCube> algo como minimize to tray
<ivedci89> a ver ayudame voy a cerrar esta ventana un momento a ver si siguen quedando registrados los mensajes que van apareciendo...    (claro algo asi)
<GridCube> nop
<ivedci891> bueno es raro... empaty no me permite lo de minimize to tray
<mimecar> si cierras la ventana.... sales
<ivedci891> esto es desde pidgin
<mimecar> es el comportamiento normal
<ivedci891> pero tendre que optar si usar pidgin o empaty
<GridCube> ivedci891, si haces clic sobre el logo de empathy en el plugin indicator area deberia irse alli en ves de cerrarse
<GridCube> y entre las opciones tiene que haber una que diga que no se cierre
<ivedci891> ahhh comprendo... sisi el NickServ se quedó ahi por ejemplo
<mimecar> ivedci891: en el momento que cierres la ventana del canal sales de la sala
<GridCube> una que diga al cerrar ir al area de indicadores o algo asi
<mimecar> aunque nickserv esté de fondo
<ivedci89> ahi lo puse a favoritos y le di a autoconectar!!
<ivedci89> way!
<alexander> hi
<Guest19202> any distro for an 1.4 GHz / 512 Ram computer?
<Guest19202> Ubuntu / Xubuntu Lubuntu runs very slow
<mimecar> Guest19202: idioma equivocado
<Guest19202> y canal
<Guest19202> Xchat otra vez
<Guest19202> pues eso que con chromium y lubuntu la cpu a 100
<mimecar> chromium y ordenador con pocos recursos son cosas opuestas
<Guest19202> y firefox
<Guest19202> pero es que conforme más versiones de ubuntu salen, más recursos necesitan
<Guest19202> como Windows
<mimecar> no puedes esperar que gasten menos recursos
<mimecar> y al mismo tiempo pedir que tenga más cosas
<Guest19202> si no le pido cosas
<aguitel> el tema central es gnome 3 Guest19202
<Guest19202> le pido que al menos flash player funcione a 360p
<mimecar> flash no tiene buen rendimiento
<Guest19202> que html5 consume más que flash
<Guest19202> una barbaridad
<Guest19202> el flash de windows funciona mejor que el de MAc/Linux
<mimecar> html5 con un navegador ligero o con chromium?
<Guest19202> html5 con chromium/firefox/opera
<mimecar> Guest19202: flash tiene negocio en windows, no en otros sistemas
<Guest19202> android?
<mimecar> android no tiene versiones de flash en el futuro
<Guest19202> bueno como Ios no incluye flash ya ira desapareciendo
<mimecar> desapareciendo flash
<Guest19202> ahora Adobe impulsa su Adobe AIR
<GridCube> Guest19202, probaste tinycore?
<Guest19202> si, al deslizar un txt iba nada fluido
<Guest19202> esa es otra
<aguitel> y che
<X23> #girona
<ElpumaCU> hola, existe alguna version de ubuntu con entorno gr?fico pero con ppaquetes b?sicos ?
<ivedci89> hola, gente, saben si kompozer edita php?
<icaro440> ElPluma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<itxshell> buenas
<_Axelio_> Amigos, ¿alguien conoce de algún formato o herramienta para documentar código?
<mimecar> Doxygen te puede servidr
<X23> #girona
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-05
<duende> hola gente ... alguien conoce svntone ??
<dylan> hola
<Duende> hola dylan
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<saranpio> hola buenas noches
<saranpio> alguien sabe si el momento de realizar el render final en blender,  su usa el procesador de la placa de video o el micro del pc
<J3f> u.u
<magaly> hi
<manel_> Hola, no puedo usar mi os de ubuntu con la tv conectandola con el cable de s-video a entrada de s-video , solo con windows puedo hacer esto sin problemas , tengo los controladores de nvidia pero nvidia en ubuntu no lo hace funcionar con la tv , he instalado la herramienta para ubuntu de monitores disper indicator y tampoco hace que salga ubuntu en  la pantalla  de la tv , alguna idea , o debo de ir a morir con el pesado de windows v
<mimecar> ya has iniciado con el live cd de ubuntu 12.04?
<manel_> no me interesa el nuevo ubuntu de unity requiere forzosamente aceleracion por hardware 3d y mi maquina es de hace 5 años no quiero un os pesado para eso ya tengo el vista
<mimecar> ok
<manel_> que alguien de aqui tenga la amabilidad de pasarme un archivo de configuracion del xorg.config para hacer fun cionar ubuntu con la tv  si alguien usa su ubuntu en una  tv  crt  mediante conexion analogica s-video o similar
<manel_> y en el que su maquina use nvidia
<manel_> en la carpeta de archivos de sistemas -etc - x11- xorg.config , esta el archivo de configuracion de nvidia  yo necesito el contenido de ese archivo de algun usuario de ubuntu que  consiga  usar  su ubuntu con una  tv  crt
<manel_> en mi archivo xorg.config de configuracion de nvidia solo tengo esto , que necesitaria añadir para que mi tv crt con entrada por s-video sea detectada sin problemas?  :    Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<manel_> me falta la opcion monitor , screen y no se si otras mas opciones en el archivo
<manel_> mejor dicho me faltan mas secciones  en el archivo
<manel_> #ubuntu
<manel_> Hola, no puedo usar mi os de ubuntu con la tv conectandola con el cable de s-video a entrada de s-video , solo con windows puedo hacer esto sin problemas , tengo los controladores de nvidia pero nvidia en ubuntu no lo hace funcionar con la tv , he instalado la herramienta para ubuntu de monitores disper indicator y tampoco hace que salga ubuntu en  la pantalla  de la tv , alguna idea , o debo de ir a morir con el pesado de windows v
<JonathanC> buenos dias
<manel_> Hola tienes alguna idea? :  Hola, no puedo usar mi os de ubuntu con la tv conectandola con el cable de s-video a entrada de s-video , solo con windows puedo hacer esto sin problemas , tengo los controladores de nvidia pero nvidia en ubuntu no lo hace funcionar con la tv , he instalado la herramienta para ubuntu de monitores disper indicator y tampoco hace que salga ubuntu en  la pantalla  de la tv , alguna idea , o debo de ir a mori
<JonathanC> hola tengo un problema con mi monitor, acabo de cambiarlo y al iniciar ubuntu se queda sin señal, puedo iniciar en modo de recuperacion y de alli darle iniciar normalmente y funciona sin problemas
<JonathanC> pasa lo mismo con el live cd el monitor se queda sin señal
<manel_> pulsa las teclas fn + f4 y prueba por si acaso
<mimecar> JonathanC: si te pasa con el live cd revisa las conexiones del monitor
<manel_> si con el live cd funciona prueba a configurarle el xorg.config de tu tarjeta grafica donde aparecera la antigua configuracion de tu anterior monitor , si es que fuera eso
<JonathanC> las conexiones del monitor parecen estar bien, incluso en estos momentos lo estoy usando
<JonathanC> el xorg.conf aparece en blanco podria ser eso?
<mimecar> JonathanC: por defecto no existe ese archivo
<mimecar> con el live cd te funciona?
<manel_> entonces ponle esto oalgo asi parecido basico y hecho al  xorg.config : Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<mimecar> manel_: poner datos aleatorios en ese archivo no es buena idea
<JonathanC> con el live cd pierde la señal
<manel_> es que no me sale aqui correlativo y en columna ordenado
<mimecar> JonathanC: saca el menú de información del monitor y mira la frecuencia que está metiendo la tarjeta
<mimecar> cuando no te sale
<JonathanC> H:48.3kHz v:60Hz
<manel_> es increible parece que aqui nadie ha conectado su ubuntu a una tv crt por lo que veo debo ser el primero
<mimecar> JonathanC: eso es cuando no te sale señal verdad?
<manel_> teniendo nvidia
<mimecar> manel_: cuando lo pruebes con el live cd de ubuntu 12.04 seguimos
<JonathanC> no eso es en este momento
<mimecar> JonathanC: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<JonathanC> 12.04
<manel_> el nuevo ubuntu esta descartado es pesado para mi maquina de 5 años acaso canonica te paga un plus por promocionar su ubuntu inflado ?
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<JonathanC> si
<mimecar> manel_: sólo quiero que pruebes con el driver libre
<mimecar> si no quieres hacerlo, es cosa tuya
<mimecar> JonathanC: en que momento se pierde la señal con el live cd?
<manel_> para eso casi mejor  que  instalara el driver libre en lubuntu que es la que uso
<JonathanC> despues de la pantalla en donde aparece un monito el signo de igual y un monitor despues de eso pierde la señal
<mimecar> el símbolo de ubuntu, un teclado y un monitor?
<JonathanC> es similar a esta imagen
<JonathanC> http://www.manzanamecanica.org/files/live-cd-1.png
<manel_> nada descargare el cd live  de lubuntu en su modo software no privativo si lo hubiera o instalar el driver nouveau pero creo que solo permite aceleracion en 2 D no 3 D
<mimecar> JonathanC: al poco de que te salga esa pantalla, pulsa F2
<mimecar> y verás los mensajes del sistema,
<mimecar> intenta acordarte de las últimas líneas que hay antes de que se pierda la señal
<JonathanC> ok voy a intentarlo y vuelvo
<manel_> podrian darme una referencia de como poder instalar el driver libre de nvidia en lubuntu ?
<manel_> con los comandos necesarios representados claramente
<manel_> y con los comandos necesarios para purgar la instalacion del driver libre de nvidia en el caso de que no funcionara o funcionara mal
<mimecar> JonathanC: lo has llegado a ver?
<JonathanC> al presionar f2 salio una pantalla para seleccionar idioma
<manel_> veis cuando pides instalar software libre novedoso nadie te ayuda , asi se ayuda al software libre
<mimecar> cuando el sistema ha empezado a cargar
<mimecar> manel_: si al final haces lo que quieres, para que preguntas?
<JonathanC> no aparece nada
<mimecar> JonathanC: durante el arranque?
<JonathanC> solo aparece como un guion bajo parpadeando y alli pierde la señal
<mimecar> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<JonathanC> es una ati
<manel_> y de que me sirve saber si el driver libre ubuntu unity me funciona para la tv si ubuntu unity es demasiada pesada para mi compu ? prefiero probarlo en mi distro ligera de lubuntu
<mimecar> manel_: primero saber que funciona, después le pones lubuntu
<mimecar> lubuntu es ubuntu con otros paquetes
<manel_> si ya tengo lubuntu o acaso a ubuntu unity lo puedo transformar en lubuntu ?
<mimecar> ahora tienes un sistema con un driver que le has instalado
<mimecar> JonathanC: estas con el driver que venía de serie o has instalado el privativo?
<manel_> pero yo ya tengo mi lubuntu conformado y perfecto para su uso salvo por lo de la tv
<JonathanC> estoy con el de serie
<mimecar> manel_: hacer una prueba no es instalar otro sistema
<mimecar> JonathanC: el nuevo monitor usa otra conexión? (hdmi, dvi, etc.)
<JonathanC> usa la misma conexion que el anterior
<mimecar> mucho sentido no tiene
<manel_> con que alguien me facilite una guia para instalar el driver libre de nvidia para lubuntu y con su desinstalador opcional me basta
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que pongas el driver de ati
<mimecar> JonathanC: apunta los comandos que tienes aquí http://askubuntu.com/questions/78675/how-do-i-remove-the-fglrx-drivers-after-ive-installed-them-by-hand
<manel_> nvidia soporta los drivers de ati ?
<mimecar> por si no quisiera funcionar
<mimecar> manel_: no
<JonathanC> ya pude iniciar desde live cd
<JonathanC> agregue la opcion nomodeset y corrio perfecto
<mimecar> perfecto
<mimecar> si se la añades a tu sistema instalado te debería funcionar bien
<JonathanC> eso hare
<JonathanC> muchas gracias
<mimecar> lo has arreglado tu solo
<mQ> hola
<mimecar> hola mQ
<arp-> Buenas
<arp-> Alguien?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<arp-> jaja
<Tiffon> son gente de costumbres
<Tiffon> xD
<Tiffon> don kubot
<arp-> soy viejo lobo de mar
<Tiffon> ;)
<arp-> ahaha
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arp-> Alguna idea si hay un PPA para Ubuntu 11.04 , para meter el kernel 3.x
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> arp-: qué versión lleva la 11.04?
<arielsanflo> alquien sabe como instalar eclipse juno 4.2
<arp-> 2.6.38
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<arp-> el tema es que el kernel de versiones superiores de Ubuntu, no funcionan en este
<mimecar> arielsanflo: descagandolo
<arp-> por la version de GCC con la cual fueron compilados, etc
<arp-> tendria que ser un kernel compilado ya sobre las lib's de ubuntu 11.04
<arp-> y que alguien se alla tomado el trabajo de hacer un ppa
<GridCube> arp-, le preguntaste a google?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> vi un post sobre meter un kernel 3.0 cuando recien salio
<arp-> pero son kernel's viejos ya y a demas.. eran de otras vsrsiones superiores de ubuntu
<arp-> y no da meter el primer 3.0
<arp-> ya proe varios 3.4, 3.2, de ubuntu 12.04
<arp-> y no andan
<GridCube> tons?
<arp-> por incompatibilidad
<GridCube> no entiendo, para que lo queres, sino anda
<arp-> tons nada, prguntaba si alguien conocia un PPA
<GridCube> arp-, que es lo que no anda? no tenes PAE?
<arp-> que funcione obviamente
<mimecar> un ppa del kernel puede ser un poco peligroso
<arp-> ?
<arp-> PAE ?
<arp-> yo nunc diej PAE
<arielsanflo> mimecar hice lo siguiente
<arp-> lee bien
<arp-> dije PPA
<GridCube> ya se
<arp-> PAE es otra cosa
<arp-> y no necesito eso
<GridCube> lo que digo es "porque no andan los kernels superiores?"
<arp-> simple
<arp-> por que las versiones mas nuevas de ubuntu, traen un GCC mas nuevo
<GridCube> y "porque queres poner un kernel superior si ya sabes que no andan?"
<arp-> el krnel fue compilado con esas versiones de gcc
<arp-> y en ubuntu 11.04 son mas viejas
<arp-> y obviamente.. tendria que andar actualizando varias cosas adicionales
<arp-> de hecho ya lo probe
<arp-> y fue ese le problema
<arielsanflo> http://eddfox.blogspot.com/2011/09/como-instalo-eclipse-en-ubuntu.html
<GridCube> arp-, :/ lo siento no soy la persona que te pueda ayudar, no tengo idea de lo que estas hablando
<arp-> ok
<arielsanflo> pero para inicir me toca abrir eclipse  desde la terminal
<arp-> crea un acceso directo
<arp-> y listo
<arielsanflo> si exacto eso es lo que quiero
<mimecar> arielsanflo: funciona igual si lo descomprimes en tu home
<arielsanflo> hay otra cosa que deseo que me ayuden
<arp-> ?
<arielsanflo> tenia el escritorio de xubuntu y el escritorio de gnome shell
<arielsanflo> y desistale el escritorio de xubunru  pero me sigue saliendo al iniciar el ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> tenes que cambiar el tema de lightdm
<arielsanflo> hago esto entonces
<GridCube> en /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf tenes que cambiar donde dice  greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<GridCube> por otra cosa
<GridCube> no se como se llama el greeter de unity
<mimecar> arielsanflo: xfce con gnome-shell?
<arielsanflo> listo
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> huy que nota
<arielsanflo> funciona super
<arielsanflo> este eclipse juno 4.2
<hashashin> nas
<Duende> gete de ubuntu buenas tardes. ..
<Duende> alguien conoce de algun proyecto o antecedente de una instalacion formal de un servidor svn para una universidad???
<mimecar> la creación de un servidor de subversion debe estar bien documentada
<Duende> mimecar, gracias por responder.. y que debería tener esa documentacion?? .. estoy trabajando en un proyecto así, para la universidad y ya tengo todo montado ye hice un prototipo de instalacion
<mimecar> definido el servidor y los usuarios que tienen acceso
<Duende> bueno ... y si la idea es que el servidor sea usado por grupos de estudiantes de varias materias de la carrera para su proyectos ... aun no conozco los usuarios, pero luego cuando se inscriban sé cuantos son ... entonces
<Duende> aparte de los usuarios que pues si... se debe documentar quienes tienen acceso a que respositorios ... que otra cosa tener en cuenta en la documentacion??
<mimecar> el número de personas simultaneas del sistema
<mimecar> quienes suben el código y quienes pueden gestionar liberaciones...
<Duende> gracias mimecar  conoce alguna documentacion similar?
<mimecar> leete la web de subversion
<Duende> ok
<saranpio> hola a todos alguien sabe exactamente  si al momento de hacer el render final en blender, se usa el procesador de placa de video, o lo realiza el micro de pc?
<mimecar> mira la carga de la cpu y lo sabrás
<saranpio> gracias
<manel_>  hol aya comprobe el live cd de ubuntu unity y el drive libre de nvidia no detecta la tv  , fui a monitor y no pude marcar la casilla despegar monitores aunque solo detectaba el del portatil
<manel_> que chasco ni ubuntu es capaz de detectar  el monitor de una simple pantalla de tv crt analogica
<manel_> #ubuntu
<manel_> hola alguien sabe como configurar nvidia para que detecte la tv crt  como un monitor?
<manel_> teniendo la compu salida por s-video
<Duende> hola manel_ pues la verdad no sé ... pero que ha encontrao por google '??
<manel_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1242000.html
<manel_> duende esto
<manel_> Duende  , y me pierdo si saber que hacer
<manel_> Duende , alguna idea ?
<Duende> ... y en que se pierde ... manel_ ... de lo que está en la pagina que es lo que mas problema ... hay?}
<manel_> no saber cual es la configuracion correcta  del xorg.config para que la tv crt sea usada sin problemas con ubuntu precise
<manel_> Duende
<manel_> utilizando una conexion de salida por video con cable de salida y de entrada por s-video
<manel_> Duende
<Duende> vea lo que encontré http://www.danielclemente.com/pc-tv/
<manel_> bueno he de decir que esta misma conexion funciona con  windows  en mi compu
<manel_> sin problemas
<manel_> Duende
<manel_> con que por la conexion que uso no sera el problema
<Duende> ???
<Duende> y pille http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1776308/Dos-pantallas-con-GeForce-FX5200-y-un-TV-_facilon_.html
<manel_> uhhhh lo de esa pagina es mucho cacao para mi necesito algo mas mascado y sin complicaciones  :  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1776308/Dos-pantallas-con-GeForce-FX5200-y-un-TV-_facilon_.html
<itxshell> buenas tardes
<manel_> buenas
<manel_> es poco comprensible que en siglo XXI un os como el de ubuntu no sea capaz por si mismo detectar y hacer usar un monitor externo de tecnologia crt analogica
<mimecar> manel_: usa windows
<manel_> una videoconsola hasta la mas mala de juguete  es capaz de detectar y usar todas la tv crt y un os  como ubuntu no lo puede hacer ?
<xangua> supongo que linus lo dejó muy en claro hace tiempo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ&hd=1
<manel_> quiero usar lubuntu porque es mucho mas ligero que windows pero quiero usarlo en la tv crt
<mimecar> usa un xp sin nada y te funcionará rápido
<manel_> mi maquina fue diseñada para vista y si quiero un xp tengo yo mismo que conseguirle los drivers
<mimecar> o pregunta en el canal de #ubuntu
<mimecar> conseguir los drivers para xp es dedicarle un poco de tiempo
<Duende> manel_ ... :-/ yo no tengo ni nvidia como para ayudarlo mejor
<Duende> xD
<manel_> si pero yo nunca he instalado un os por separado , el os y despues los drivers i gual se me frustra la instalacion en el intento
<mimecar> si un driver no te funciona, prueba de fallos y lo quitas
<manel_> no si queria xp para mi maquina tenia que conseguirle unos drivers genericos que no eran los especificos para vista y el efecto igual no era el mismo sonido en 3 D etc
<JonathanC> buenas tardes
<manel_> buenass
<JonathanC> me recomiendan instalar fglrx? y hay algun riesgo al instalarlo?
<mimecar> si tienes un live cd para desinstalarlo no
<JonathanC> 140 FPS con glxgears es poco?
<mimecar> el valor suele ser el de la frecuencia del monitor
<mimecar> si se ejecuta de forma síncrona
<JocP3rd0m0> saludos
<JocP3rd0m0> quien me ayuda a configurar 3 monitores
<JocP3rd0m0> con el xrandr o con otra herramienta que sepan usar
<JocP3rd0m0> mi ubuntu 12.04 solo me deja trabajar con dos pantalla
<JocP3rd0m0> y necesito que trabaje con 3
<JocP3rd0m0> hay alguien por hay???
<omikron4> alguien hay
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<omikron4> holas JocP3rd0m0
<JocP3rd0m0> me podras ayudar con un problemilla
<JocP3rd0m0> mi laptop no me deja usar la salida hdmi cuando tengo un monitor vga conectado
<omikron4> JocP3rd0m0: lo que tienes que hacer es entrar en en system settings y detectar monitores
<JocP3rd0m0> no man
<neotian> hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de grafica ati x1200
<JocP3rd0m0> ya eso lo trate de hacer y nada
<JocP3rd0m0> estoy tratando con el comando xrandr
<JocP3rd0m0> pero aun no puedo
<neotian> de ati y procesador por que esta muyy lento el ubuntu
<omikron4> es mejor que en la configuracion del sistema
<neotian> nadie?
<neotian> Quien me ayuda con el problema de grafica porfavor
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-29
<Gamers> hola tengo un problema para jugar a mis juegos de windows
<Gamers> tengo 30 juegos de steam y me funcionan 2 =(
<fzeta> No nos cuentes historias Gamers. Vete para #windows, pajaro! :D
<ncw2233> fzeta: que rudo
<ncw2233> xD
<Guest86301> Hola alguien para una consulta?
<ivedci89> dale
<ivedci89> q onda
<Guest86301> Ok, en la página oficial de Xubuntu hay dos archivos de descarga torrents uno el desktop, el otro es el  alternate, hay que bajar los dos ?
<ivedci89> no, solo el que vas a usar
<ivedci89> en el caso de poner xubuntu en un equipo muy antiguo o sea de 2002 para atras, mejor descarga alternate
<Guest86301> pero siempre dentro de los 32 bits en mi caso
<ivedci89> en caso de ser un pc del 2003 en adelante descarga desktop
<Artemis3> desktop = live cd (requiere mas ram), alternate = instalador de texto.
<ivedci89> claro
<Guest86301> tengo una PC nueva entonces el desktop solo
<ivedci89> si tienes al menos 512 de ram descarga desktop live cd
<Guest86301> ok
<Guest86301> yo tengo el Xubuntu Precise Pangolin 12.04 y la verdad que anda muy bién ok, gracias
<elhoir> hola a tod@s
<elhoir> tengo un problema con las prioridades de los paquetes
<elhoir> no me instaloa paquetes de la distribucion backports
<elhoir> estoy usando Ubnuntu 13.04
<kike__> hey, have anybody tried anomos¿?
<metxas> buenas a todos
<usuarion> hola
<usuarion> alguien esta ahi?
<usuarion> wuenas
<guampa> buenas usuarion
<usuarion_> qe tal?
<usuarion_> tengo un prpoblemillla , te cuento
<usuarion_> tengo un disco duro y tengo particionado 2 --> S.O en el...
<usuarion_> justo arranco el pc , me lleva al grub , me da las opciones de entrar al que quiera , le puslo ubuntu 13.04 y se me queda cargando el logotipo
<usuarion_> todo elrato
<usuarion_> u
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque y mira en que parte se queda
<reepeecheep> Que onda
<reepeecheep> Camaradas
<reepeecheep> chilicuil: Que milagro
<chilicuil> reepeecheep: hola o/, no es milagro, siempre me conecto a este canal =)
<reepeecheep> jejeje
<reepeecheep> chilicuil: pero yo ya no desde un buen
<reepeecheep> ¿Oigan alguien a usado Joomla!'?
<NePtUnO> no
<reepeecheep> NePtUnO: lol
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic reepeecheep
<mimecar> yo uso Joomla
<reepeecheep> offtopic
<reepeecheep> ?
<mimecar> !ot reepeecheep
<kubot> reepeecheep: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<reepeecheep> vale  grax podrian echarme el nombre del canal que dice mimecar
<guampa> te lo acaba de decir kubot reepeecheep
<reepeecheep>  #ubuntu-es-cafe
<NePtUnO> yo me retiro...chao
<reepeecheep> grax
<guampa> ese es
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-30
<Novato> como puedo recuperar mi contraseña :(
<metxas> wenas gente, necesito ayudita con un script en bash para encontrar, seleccionar solo uno (si hay mas de uno) y borrar un disco usb excluyendo los ata. alguna ideilla?
<wicope> gparted (no usar script)
<metxas> ya pero tiene que ser una funcion de un script para hacerlo automatico, tan solo seleccionando el disco de una lista con un menu de texto
<c40c0> hola
<c4oc0> hola
<erik__> hola
<erik__> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 en mi pc un hp pavilion g6 series
<erik__> y hasta que lo actualice el touch me funciono, alguien sabe alguna solucion
<Maxkun> hola
<metxas> wenas Maxkun
<Maxkun> buenas metxas
<Maxkun> alguien sabe como solucionar un bug del juego de ajedrez ?
<metxas> erik__, has probado a arrancar con el kernel de instalacion y no con el de el upgrade?
<metxas> alguien sabe como pasar los valores de una variable con varias lineas a varias variables? (en bash)
<erik__> ya lo intente y nada gracias metxas
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<j4cK_fr0st> hola
<Casshern> hola
<Casshern> que tiene mas bugs ubuntu 12.04 o 13.04 (X86)
<Casshern> hola????
<Casshern> mi internet no sirve o nadie habla?
<Casshern> hola
<rodicio> hola. Buenas noches desde aquí
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-31
<danes> alo, estoy en busca de un buen algoritmo de encripcion para proteger informacion en un usb y que pueda accesar en varias plataformas como windows, linux o mac os. Alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> danes: proba truecrypt
<danes> sabes si tiene backdoors o forma de romper la encripcion?
<rodicio> Holas, estaba tratando de descargar alguna extensión para Fierfox para usar Tor, y las dos que parecen interesantes no están disponibles para Firefox 22.0
<rodicio> Ya se que no he hecho ninguna pregunta, era por si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con este tema
<rosa> #mp3 plus
<Kaga> hola todos
<EglesonQ> Hola
<metxas> alguien controla un poquito de bash?
<mimecar> !alguien metxas
<kubot> metxas: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<metxas> en un script en bash tengo una $variable que me devuelve tantas lineas como discos usb detecta, pero linea por linea, podria asignar cada linea a una variable nueva?
<mimecar> lee cada línea por separado y ponla en una variable
<metxas> y como separo las lineas, si la siguiente me chafa la anterior?
<mimecar> puedes meter la salida del comando en un archivo y luego leer línea a línea
<metxas> eso hacia, pero solo me saca la ultima linea
<mimecar> estas usando variables nuevas o la misma?
<metxas_> perdon
<metxas_> es solo una y es la misma
<mimecar> si lo guardas en la misma es normal lo que te pasa
<mimecar> o lees una línea y procesas la información
<mimecar> o usas algún tipo de array para las variables
<metxas_> ok, entiendo, ahora a ver como lo aplico xDDD
<mimecar> es una tarea de instituto / universidad?
<metxas_> no, es para el curro
<mimecar> metxas_, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_10_02.html
<metxas> me rindo, no entiendo ni como ni porque no consigo que liste los dispositivos bloqueados de tiron y no uno por uno, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6121429
<cachencho> hola
<cachencho> tengo 13.04, y ma ha aparecido una advertencia (un triangulo rojo con un signo de admiración) en la barra.
<cachencho> al apretarlo aparece un mensaje:
<cachencho> the update information es outdated, etc etc.
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cachencho> el primero anduvo bien pero me dice al final "W: Error de GPG: http://www.openprinting.org lsb3.1 Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 7A4B44C2D2A2203E
<cachencho> "
<mimecar> ahí tienes el problema
<mimecar> para que has añadido ese repositorio?
<cachencho> puede ser del wine o el skype
<cachencho> lo unico que instale por fuera
<mimecar> no has instalado nada de impresoras?
<cachencho> puede ser pero no desde afuera
<mimecar> ese repositorio no es de ubuntu
<cachencho> tengo cups y tuve algun problema con la canon
<cachencho> como le doy de baja?
<mimecar> entra en el centro de software y lo desactivas
<cachencho> listo genio!
<cachencho> gracias!
<cachencho> ahora otra pregunta.
<cachencho> skype?
<cachencho> como lo instalo correctamente
<mimecar> define "correctamente"
<cachencho> ortodoxamente
<cachencho> jejeje
<mimecar> no te sale en el centro de software?
<cachencho> lo he bajado (un deb) desde la pagina de skype
<cachencho> porque no estaba en los repositorios
<cachencho> pero supongo que debe estar en alguno
<mimecar> skype es software privativo
<mimecar> no se si lo tendrás en alguno de ubuntu
<cachencho> solo lo puedo bajar desde skype.com?
<cachencho> bueno, igual me ha funcionado, es que me da más confianza el soft del repositorio
<cachencho> te agradezco mucho por tu tiempo.
<mimecar> que salga en el centro de software no quiere decir que sólo tengas
<mimecar> cosas de los repositorios de ubuntu
<cachencho> ¿como?
<cachencho> hay más cosas?
<mimecar> puedes tener cosas externas a ubuntu y que te salgan en el centro de software
<cachencho> mmm no lo sabía
<cachencho> es que soy novato
<mimecar> limita al máximo los repositorios externos
<cachencho> ok
<cachencho> eso pensé
<cachencho> por seguridad
<fzeta> o/
<cachencho> o/
<cachencho> bueno, mimecar , muchas gracias!
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<ncw2233> Zanguetsu, holanda
<Zanguetsu> ncw2233, hola hahaha gracias por el saludo esta genial
<Zanguetsu> como nos pinta el día
<ncw2233> bien bien
<ncw2233> y a tí
<Zanguetsu> de lujo mi buen un día mas en la oficina hahaha
<ncw2233> jajajaja Zanguetsu  igual que yo
<Zanguetsu> si pero pues ni hablar hay que trabajar e intentar ayudar a los compañeros hahahaha
<alparada> hola a todos, soy nuevo usando ubunto
<mimecar> hola alparada
<Zanguetsu> alparada, hola
<alparada> hola
<alparada> me dijeron que aca me pueden ayudar con  cualquier duda que tenga
<alparada> acerca de ubuntu
<mimecar> es correcto
<Zanguetsu> si alparada solo tienes que formular tu pregunta o la duda que tengas darnos informacion del problema o y trataremos de ayudarte
<alparada> mmmm ok muchas gracias, por ahora no tengo ninguna,  ps es que solo hasta ayer instale el ubuntu y el cambio de windows a linux es radical, por ahora voy a cacharrear porque me ha gustado mucho,
<mimecar> radical?
<alparada> sin embargo gracias y voy a tener en cuenta para cualuier duda mas adelante
<Asteroide> hola
<mimecar> tienes un entorno gráfico que funciona prácticamente igual
<Asteroide> mimecar:  ... si tines idea sobre win
<Asteroide> el cambio es muy bestia
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, creo que se refiere a que le va a favorecer el cambio de windos a Ubuntu
<alparada> se, pero me refiero a la administracion de ficheros, archivos y carpetas
<alparada> pero bueno, supongo que es mientras uno coge la pericia
<Zanguetsu> alparada, veras que no hay mucha diferencia todo es similar y con mas estabilidad aunque te recomiendo que solo instales las versiones lts de ubuntu mientras te acostumbras
<Zanguetsu> Asteroide, hola
<Asteroide> alparada: al principio es igual... luego las cosas administrativas... so mas dificiles en win =)
<Asteroide> nas Zanguetsu
<Zanguetsu> no entendi lo de al principio  Asteroide
<Zanguetsu> nas??
<Asteroide> nas ... de wenas
<Asteroide> es un saludo
<Zanguetsu> ok ok ando dormido lo siento Asteroide
<Asteroide> noa pasa nada yo que escribo mal y me expreso peor
<alparada> lts??? mmm es que soy nuevo y no entiendo
<Zanguetsu> las lts son las versiones de largo soporte por parte de canonical
<Zanguetsu> generalmente al descargar el iso te aparece ubuntu desktop 12.04 lts
<alparada> zanguetsu y como las consigo???
<Zanguetsu> lo que significa que es una long terms suport
<alparada> ps yo entre a la pagina de ubunto y descargue la ultima version
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has instalado alparada ?
<Zanguetsu> en la pagina oficial descargas el iso ahora esta en la version 12.04 lts
<alparada> mmmm no estoy seguro, no me acuerdo
<alparada> hay alguna manera por la terminal de averiguarlo?
<Zanguetsu> mas bien grafica
<alparada> o por parte grafica?
<Asteroide> uname -a
<alparada> peroo que pena la ignorancia jeje pero donde escribo eso?
<Asteroide> alparada:  el el terminal uname -a
<Zanguetsu> abres el terminal
<Zanguetsu> y escribes eso que comenta asteoide
<alparada> aaaa ok ya
<alparada> me sale lo siguiente
<Zanguetsu> y listo te da la info
<alparada> Linux Alv1 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zanguetsu> Asteroide, es la 12.04 no?
<alparada> nop, si no estoy mal la que descargue fue la 13
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<mimecar> que te devuelve eso?
<Asteroide> LSB Version:	n/a
<Asteroide> xDD
<Zanguetsu> mas rapido dale clic en el icono de engrane y ahi te vaz a detalles y aparece la version
<Zanguetsu> ;D
<alparada> mimecar: no me devuelve nada
<alparada> no se ha encontrado la orden
<alparada> cual engranaje asteroide?
<Zanguetsu> en donde estan los lanzadores esta un engrane
<Zanguetsu> dale click ahi
<alparada> ok
<Zanguetsu> despues en detalles
<mimecar> lsb-release -a
<mimecar> alparada, "No se ha encontrado la orden" es algo
<alparada> mmm ok
<mimecar> ponlo con un "-"
<alparada> ya lo encontre en algo que se llama system profiler and bnchmark
<alparada> es la 13. 04
<Zanguetsu> ok
<alparada> mmm hola
<alparada> ya tengo una duda o mas bien es que cacharreando la cag#! y creo haber eliminado el panel donde esta el "inicio"
<alparada> ya lo volvi a crear y coloque las aplets
<Zanguetsu> ya quedo?
<alparada> pero la de menu de carpetas ya no me abre directamente a la parte donde estan las carpetas
<alparada> sino me muestra una lista desplegable para entrar a cada carpeta
<alparada> me podrian decir por favor como hacer para que al solo dar click me abra la ventana de las carpetas??
<alparada> es que recuerdo que con un clik me mandaba directo al /home/usuario
<alparada> pero ya no :s
<Zanguetsu> que movimientos le isiste al sistemas
<Zanguetsu> algun comando
<alparada> no para nada, solo le di por equivocacion click derecho al panel y "eliminar este panel"
<alparada> ya lo volvi a colocar
<alparada> pero cuando coloco el menu de carpetas
<alparada> no me manda directamente
<Zanguetsu> dale click en inicio
<Zanguetsu> despues escrive archivos y te aparece el administrador de archivos
<Zanguetsu> y le das click si te lo abre bien solo hay que ponerlo en al panel y listo
<alparada> mmm nada
<alparada> voy a seguir intentando haber
<Zanguetsu> alparada, si lograste recuperarlo?
<alparada> nada Zanguetsu
<alparada> pero estoy averiguando
<Zanguetsu> ok ok
<alparada> disculpa el nautilus para que es???
<alparada> es que hay varias soluciones donde utilizan ese programa
<Zanguetsu> el nautiluz es el adinistrador de archivos
<Zanguetsu> digamos que si escribes nautilus en el terminal te aparece el administrdor de archivos
<Zanguetsu> si escribes gksu nautilus te pide contraseña de root y te abre el nautilus como root
<Zanguetsu> hay que tener cuidado con el nautilus en root ya que puedes dañar archivos de sistema o algo mas
<alparada> mmm ok gracias
<Zanguetsu> por nada
<Zanguetsu> sabes cuando estas aprendiendo a usar linux tienes que estar preparado para destrozar le sistema de vez en cuando al estar moviendo cosas así se aprende también
<Zanguetsu> regreso
<alparada> Zanguetsu ya pude, gracias por la ayuda de todas formas
<Zanguetsu> por nada
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<MrTulias> ¿Tiene nautilus fichero log? Se me ha quedado 'pillao' el mp3 al intentar copiar una carpeta de música, ha copiado sólo dos canciones. Tampoco me deja 'enviar a la papelera' carpetas, aparece una ventana para eliminarlas del todo. ¿Dónde puedo mirar qué pasa?
<chilicuil> MrTulias: no guarda logs que yo sepa, si estuviera en tu lugar, forzaria su cierre y lo relanzaria desde la terminal para ver mensajes
<MrTulias> gracias chilicuil, voy a ver
<pegasus555> hola a todos, una consulta tengo un servidor squid funcionando y me han pedido que el servidor squid almacene los videos de youtube y otros para optimizar el ancho de banda, he leido en internet que se puede hacer con videocache pero tendria que pagar por este script, mi pregunta es si hay otra forma de hacerlo para no pagar, les agradesco su orientacion
<pegasus555> alguna ayuda
<zerick> pegasus555, depende, solo sé que hasta antes de la versión 3.1 es más sencillo de cachear
<zerick> y esto es por dos cosas
<zerick> un patrón dinámico del propio Youtube
<zerick> y que la versión 3.x ha sido reescrita, por ende no todas las opciones dentro de 2.x están en 3.x (hasta ahora creo)
<zerick> con 2.x deberías tener menos problemas ( si es que es factible)
<zerick> pegasus555,  http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/DynamicContent/YouTube
<pegasus555> ok zerick voy a leer y gracias
<chilicuil> mmm, intento crear un lanzador por consola.., si es una aplicacion cli, por ejemplo, htop o vim, abre un emulador de terminal y lanza ahi la aplicacion, si es una aplicacion grafica (gvim, firefox) lanza la aplicacion directamente, se les ocurre algo?, no se como hacer que bash determine si va a lanzar una aplicacion cli o gui
<cousteau> chilicuil, no hay una opción de "terminal=true" en los .desktop?
<guampa> chilicuil: tal vez parsear la salida de ldd y buscar libs graficas
<guampa> una gran cantidad la podes sacar asi
<cousteau> o lanzarlo con `unset DSKTOP` y si falla es que es GUI
<guampa> si suplementas con un par de arrays extra para hardcodear las excepciones puede funcar
<cousteau> *unset DESKTOP
<guampa> tambien si, o DISPLAY
<cousteau> eso, DISPLAY
<guampa> pero hay apps que pueden correr tanto en consola como X y no fallarian
<cousteau> me ha salido DESKTOP, creo que estoy dormido
<cousteau> bueno, por ejemplo las aplicaciones SDL funcionan en TTY
<chilicuil> no entiendo lo de unset.., seria algo como, "unset DESKTOP exec x-terminal-emulator -e firefox" ? y si falla, entonces lo lanzo sin el unset...?
<cousteau> lo he comprobado; me pareció curioso
<guampa> conky es otro que me viene a la mente
<cousteau> chilicuil, otra opción es ver si el programa tiene un .desktop correspondiente
<chilicuil> cousteau: sip, esa es buena, si tiene .desktop seria grafico.., tendre que ver donde estan lo
<chilicuil> los archivos .desktop
<Exio4> yo haria un 'ldd'
<guampa> depende las necesidades
<cousteau> /usr/share/applications y /usr/local/share/applications
<Exio4> http://dpaste.com/1325371/
<Exio4> algo asi
<chilicuil> oh, esa es buena Exio4!
<Exio4> obviamente tambien podrias ver si es gtk, o qt o lo que sea y que 'sea al revez'
<Exio4> la otra es ver por readline y/o ncurses
<Exio4> -E '(ncurses|readline)'
<Exio4> tendria que ver que otras libs se usan en los apps que 'podrian correrse', para soportar lo mas que puedas
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-01
<damiank> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> damiank: ¡Hola! ¿Tiene Ud. pregunta de soporte?
<damiank> hola
<damiank> no necesito nada por el momento, solo pase por aca
<damiank> gracias
<clientinfinite> comandos a irc?
<clientinfinite> hola cómo hacer para quitar un keylogger de mi sistema ubuntu?
<ivedci89> opiniones, cual cliente de irc les parece mejor?
<BlueeeMetxas> existe alguna forma de enrollar las ventanas en mate, con metacity (sin emerald) en 12.04?
<BlueeeMetxas> con la rueda del ratan sorry
<abailarri> Saludos. Acabo de comprar un portatil y estoy intentando instalar ubuntu desde un usb, pero me es imposible configurar el booteo. Tiene la bios UEFI, he mirado algun tutorial pero mi bios es distinta. Alguna ayuda¿
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> a todos...
<danielfcc> como puedo solucionar o habilitar el pulse audio en ubuntu 12.10
<danielfcc> lo que hice fue instalar el ecualizador y se deshabilito en la barra de notificaciones el nivel de volumen...gracias por su ayuda
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil, hola
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: =)!
<elhoir> hola a tod@s
<elhoir> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para compilar fglrx sobre un kernel que NO ES el que estoy usando ahora mismo?
<elhoir> estoy usando la version 3.9, y quiero compilarlo para la 3.8 (es decir, la propia de Raring Ringtail)
<elhoir> (en la 3.9 falla)
<mimecar> sería mejor que pasaras a la 3.8
<elhoir> mimecar, eso quiero hacer, pero si es posible ahorrarme un reinicio....
<mimecar> vas a perder más tiempo de esta forma que reiniciando
<elhoir> okiz, pues reinicio
<elhoir> luego os veo
<j4cKFr0st> hola
<Deckon> o/
<j4cKFr0st> q hacen?
<j4cKFr0st> :P
<cachencho> hola, estoy instalando skype desde el centro de software y se quedó a la mitad (ya hace más de unas horas)
<cachencho> ¿que hago?
<cachencho> dice "aplicando los cambios"
<cachencho> o/
<cachencho> o/
<dabor> cachencho,
<cachencho> di?
<dabor> cancelar todo y
<cachencho> no me aparece cancelar
<dabor> eso se instala en 1 minuto
<dabor> cerrar la aplicación
<cachencho> ahhh
<dabor> te bajaste el skype? supongo que tenes un archivo llamado skype-debian_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb o algo asi
<cachencho> tenía miedo que al cerrar quede algo pendiente
<cachencho> no, agregue un repositorio
<dabor> cachencho, abrir una terminal y ejecutar sudo aptitude update
<dabor> sudo aptitude install skype
<cachencho> ok
<cachencho> dos lines?
<dabor> una por vez
<cachencho> lineas?
<cachencho> ok
<dabor> cuando termine la primera, ejecutas la segunda
<cachencho> espero primero a que cierre el centro de soft?
<cachencho> me pone "aptitude: orden no encontrada"
<cachencho> soy root
<cachencho> El programa «aptitude» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<cachencho> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cachencho> lo instalo. ¿no?
<cachencho> ya lo estoy haciendo
<cachencho> puedo pegar 3 renglones o es ban?
<cachencho> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/apt/lists/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<cachencho> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<cachencho> dabor, me he quedado a mitad
<cachencho> ¿reseteo la maquina?
<cachencho> ¿o con cerrar la sesión alcanza?
<cachencho> bueno, voy a resetear. gracias dabor por tu tiempo. nos vemos después del reseteo.
<cachencho> dabor, me da error
<cachencho> he reseteado la maquina
<cachencho> pero me aparece (al hacer apt up)
<cachencho> me ha ido bien
<cachencho> perdón
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-02
<cachencho> gracias dabor!
<alparada> hola
<alparada> una preguntica, es que soy new user de linux pero no se como descargar musica en formato mp3
<alparada> el songr que dice en internet no se me instala
<alparada> tengo la distribucion lubuntu
<alparada> gracias
<debsan> alparada, de que forma los hacías con lo que usabas antes ?
<alparada> con un programa que se llamaba mp3 search que estaba dentro de el paquet de atube catcher
<debsan> alparada, atube catcher no está para linux ?
<alparada> nop
<debsan> alparada, yo a veces uso jdownloader. Mirá acá sino http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/147273
<alparada> vale voy a intentar debsan, gracias
<alebaby> hola
<alebaby> buenas noches
<Fernando0> hola
<Fernando0> necesito instalar sqliteman pero fallan los repositorios y a mano faltan y faltan dependencias alguien me dice donde puedo encontrar un source.list bastante completo o me podrian pasar alguno ?
<seguidodoblado> https://github.com/pvanek/sqliteman
<seguidodoblado> https://github.com/pvanek/sqliteman/archive/1.2.0.tar.gz
<seguidodoblado> Existe desde la web oficial un .rpm desde openSUSE. Puedes intentar utilizar alien para convertirlo a .deb
<obs> Fernando0 puedes instalar a mano y luego hacer un apt-get -f install para resolver todas las dependencias juntas
<chilicuil> buenos dias ~.~/
<roger_> Hola a Todos.
<roger_> Una Pregunta, ¿Que distribucion seria mejor para una lapto?
<mimecar> depende del portatil
<roger_> procesador i3-2350m 2.3G        2GB Ram     320Gb de Disco Duro
<mimecar> lubuntu / xubuntu necesitan pocos recursos
<mimecar> aunque con ese equipo no deberías tener demasiados problemas con ubuntu
<roger_> Estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 y me la paso mucho en NetBeans 7.3, Firefox, y reproductor de Musica Abiertos constantemente
<roger_> Siento el equipo lento.
<mimecar> netbeans es un programa que gasta mucha memoria
<mimecar> uses ubuntu o cualquier otra distribución
<roger_> Cierto!!
<roger_> Bueno, gracias de todas formas hermano.
<roger_> Soy de Venezuela.
<alebaby> Hola buenas tardes
<alebaby> hola buenas
<alebaby> tengo un error grabe con linux , al instarlo en computadoras , netbook y notebook
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-03
<joepav> Buenas noches, con ustedes comparto mi app, un asistente virtual de escritorio para Ubuntu https://sites.google.com/site/joeasistentevirtual/
<vianstak> saludos
<joepav> Criticas seran recibidas con mucho aprecio
<vianstak> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, no puedo iniciar sesion de usuario como normalmente lo hago solo puedo como invitado
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: ¿Volve su login como hacer clic en "Login"?
<vianstak> si puedo cambiar de usuario pero al meter mi contraseña me regresa a la ventana de login para seleccionar usuario
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: Trata Ud. haciendo un login en tty (pulse Ctrl+Alt+F1) y [ sudo rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ] y reboot
<vianstak> SonikkuAmerica: ok lo intento
<vianstak> listo ya arranco
<vianstak> SonikkuAmerica: muchas gracias
<vianstak> nop no queda
<vianstak> solo entra y se sale
<vianstak> tengo instalado el xbmc al inicio del sistema
<vianstak> pero al salir de este programa me saca de nuevo a la pantalla anterior
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: Hmmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: ¿Cuál versión?
<SonikkuAmerica> (12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10)
<vianstak> 12.4
<vianstak> 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Trata reinstalando su xorg ... [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg ]
<vianstak> ok lo checo
<vianstak> nop sigue igual
<vianstak> SonikkuAmerica: sigue igual
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: ... Trata [ sudo chown $USERNAME $USERNAME ~/.Xauthority ], donde $USERNAME es su nombre de login.
<vianstak> ok lo intento
<vianstak> y luego reinicio?
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: [ sudo lightdm restart ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Reinicio funciona pero es basura de tiempo
<vianstak> ok
<vianstak> nop sigue igual
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Hmm... Déjeme preguntar en #ubuntu (se habla sólo en inglés)
<vianstak> ok SonikkuAmerica te agradezco mucho
<SonikkuAmerica> De nada.
<vianstak> me dice que el directorio no existe
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> ~ es su directorio de 'casa' ('home')
<vianstak> se supone que si
<vianstak> como lo puedo comprobar
<vianstak> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿\Pero dijo Ud. que no existe?
<SonikkuAmerica> -\
<SonikkuAmerica> vianstak: No puedo conseguir un contesto en #ubuntu. Podría tratar Google (en particular http://tinyurl.com/askubuntu-es or http://ubuntuforums.org/es)
<SonikkuAmerica> 2o link: http://ubuntuforums.org
<vianstak> oye le doy "ls" y me dice descktop
<vianstak> oye le doy "ls" y me dice desktop
<vianstak> o algo asi
<vianstak> ops
<vianstak> lo hice en modo "sudo -i"
<vianstak> ya lo hice en el usuario y ya me dio las carpetas
<vianstak> sonni
<vianstak> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, no puedo iniciar sesion de usuario como normalmente lo hago solo puedo como invitado
<vianstak> alguna idea?
<vianstak> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, no puedo iniciar sesion de usuario como normalmente lo hago solo puedo como invitado
<Orlando_> hola
<Orlando_> me puedes ayudar?
<Orlando_> tengo problemas con la constraseña quiero quitarla y no me se la actual contraseña
<Orlando_> hola?
<Alabulie> buenas tardes
<Alabulie> alguien sabe si es posible utilizar windowsforms en C# en Ubuntu ? (por ejemplo en MonoDevelop)
<Alabulie> o solo se puede usar gtk# ..?
<mimecar> parte de windows forms deberías poder usar
<Alabulie> pero por mas que he buscado y rebuscado no veo nada para poder diseñar ventanitas con windows forms
<Alabulie> y voy a tener que dejar ubuntu por esto ... lo que me horroriza, claro :(
<mimecar> para que tienes que usar windows forms?
<Alabulie> para hacer programas que pueda exportar a windows facilmente
<Alabulie> y porque estoy acostumbrado al Visual Studio en la escuela
<mimecar> GTK# también está en windows
<Alabulie> ya, pero es realmente incomodo :D
<mimecar> Mono no te va ir directo en windows
<mimecar> y hay cosas de .net que no podrás usar
<Alabulie> jo ...
<Alabulie> bueno, a seguir mirando. gracias
<mimecar> revisa la documentación http://www.mono-project.com/CSharp_Compiler
<mimecar> usa gtk#
<Alabulie> vale, voy a mirarlo
<Zanguetsu> Hola
<Zanguetsu> o/
<JustCurious> una pregunta, tengo contratado un servicio de internet de 10MB, es normal que ubuntu me indique la velocidad de subida a 100KB? No debería llegar al 1MB?
<JustCurious> cuando hago el test de velocidad de telefonica me sale 1MB pero en el indicador monitor del sistema de Ubuntu me sale 100KiB
<mimecar> es normal eso
<mimecar> tu conexión no es simétrica
<JustCurious> no ya , sé q la relación suele ser 1/10
<JustCurious> pero..
<JustCurious> 100KiB != 1MB
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> 10 MB de subida es 1 MB real
<mimecar> tu velocidad de subida no tiene ninguna relación con es MB real
<JustCurious> querras decir 10MB de bajada
<JustCurious> mimecar
<JustCurious> yo tengo contratados 10MB teóricos de bajada
<mimecar> 10 MB de bajada teóricos o reales?
<JustCurious> teóricos
<JustCurious> movistar
<mimecar> los reales serán la decima parte
<JustCurious> voy a hacer el test de velocidad
<mimecar> la velocidad de subida puede ser teórica 1 MB en tu caso
<mimecar> que corresponde a los 100 kB que te salen
<JustCurious> 8575 kbps de bajada
<mimecar> 857kB reales
<JustCurious> 691 kbps de subida
<mimecar> 69 kB de subida
<JustCurious> o sea no llega al mB real de bajada
<JustCurious> ok
<JustCurious> gracias
<JustCurious> ahora entiendo lo de 100 KiB de subida
<JustCurious> cómo engañan a la gente estos cabrones de proveedores de internet
<mimecar> eso ya pasaba desde hace muchos años, con los primeros discos
<mimecar> a estas alturas es algo que ya deberías saber
<JustCurious> jeje
<JustCurious> sabía que engañaban pero no tanto
<JustCurious> engañan un 90&
<JustCurious> 90%
<JustCurious> sobre la velocidad
<mimecar> la ley solo les obliga a dar el 10 %
<JustCurious> la ley ya sabes quién la hace
<JustCurious> xD
<JustCurious> bueno gracias mimecar
<JustCurious> como siempre
<JustCurious> para aclarar mis dudas
<JustCurious> soy Albert con otro nick
<JustCurious> saludos
<mimecar> ok
<cachencho> que programa puedo usar en vez del pagemaker de windows?
<gabriel123> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaste Audigy SE puede haber dejado de funcionar de un día para otro en Ubuntu Studio 12.04? El sistema la detecta y aparece en le mezclador. En Windows funciona bien.
<Cloweling> hola todos
<gabriel123> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaste Audigy SE puede haber dejado de funcionar de un día para otro en Ubuntu Studio 12.04? El sistema la detecta y aparece en le mezclador. En Windows funciona bien.
<GridCube> gabriel123, fijate que pavucontrol este tirando el sonido por el canal correcto
<gabriel123> Hola GridCube. ¿A que te referís con el canal correcto? Está configurado para el "Estereo Analógico Duplex" en la pestaña Configuración. Esa es la selección de siempre
<GridCube> y el stream?
<gabriel123> es a mi GridCube la pregunta del stram? No se a que te referis. ¿Es en la pestaña "Dispositivos de Salida"? Hay está configurado también como salida duplex analógica.
<GridCube> claro gabriel123
<gabriel123> ah
<gabriel123> perdón
<GridCube> en reproduccion
<gabriel123> no soy muy canchero con esto del chat
<GridCube> el stream que esta usando el programa, por que canal sale?
<GridCube> fijate en la solapa de reproduccion
<gabriel123> con el audacious por ejemplo me aparece CA106 soundblaster analógico
<GridCube> y no se escucha?
<gabriel123> nop
<GridCube> no esta en mute?
<gabriel123> nop
<GridCube> en dispositivos de salida tambien esta moviendose la barrita?
<gabriel123> se mueve la barrita según el sonido pero no se escucha. No es problema de coneccion porque en windows se escucha
<gabriel123> si en los dos se mueve ahí me fije
<GridCube> proba cambiar el preset en la solapa de configuracion
<GridCube> ponele 2.1 estereo o algo
<gabriel123> nada che, probé con varias, surround y otros y nada
<GridCube> gabriel123, en una terminal ejecuta alsamixer y fijate que ningun canal este en silencio
<gabriel123> aparentemente esta todo activado ahí
<GridCube> raro
<gabriel123> con sudo o sin sudo tenía que ejecutar alsamixer?
<GridCube> sin
<gabriel123> entonces esta bien como probe
<gabriel123> no hay caso
<GridCube> estas seguro que esta todo bien enchufado?
<gabriel123> hace rato que pregunto y nadie me sabe responder. Si, está todo bien enchufado ya que cuando inicio en windows sin tocar ni un cable funciona todo bien.
<GridCube> curioso
<gabriel123> te cuento por si sirve de algo que tengo otras dos placas en la compu y esas andan perfectamente. En un momento funcionaron las tres juntas y de repente dejo de funcionar esa.
<GridCube> en una terminal tira sudo alsa force-unload
<GridCube> y luego sudo alsa force-reload
<gabriel123> dale pruebo y te digo
<gabriel123> ya probé. Lo único que hizo fue cambiarme el orden de las placas en el mixer. Suenan las otras dos y esa sigue igual
<gabriel123> apareció un WARNING al recargar. ¿Lo pego así ves que dice?
<GridCube> dale a ver
<gabriel123> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<GridCube> na
<GridCube> eso es para los desarrolladores
<gabriel123> me parecía que no tenía que ver
<gabriel123> ja
<GridCube> antes andaba gabriel123 ?
<gabriel123> si estoy super seguro que andubo un tiempo.
<GridCube> gabriel123, rebootea el sistema y cuando estes reiniciando en el menu de grub, elegi "versiones anteriores de ubuntu" y ahi elegi un kernel viejo desde el que levantar
<GridCube> fijate si eso arregla el problema
<gabriel123> Eso me lo sugirieron una vez y no funcionó. Probé todas los kernels anteriores que tengo y nada. Es muy raro por que yo pensé que podría ser alguna actualización automática pero probando eso queda descartada esa opción no?
<gabriel123> voy a probar con un livecd de artistx a ver si me funciona y después cuento que pasó. Muchas gracias por el intento GridCube
<gabriel123> GridCube seguis por ahí? Probe con un Live CD de 64Studio y la placa funciona en esa distro. Hice lspci y me figura como "Creative Labs SBAudigy LS" mientras que en el ubuntustudio me figura como "Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster"
<GridCube> mmm podes forzar el modprobe entonces
<GridCube> no me acuedo como se hace eso
<GridCube> mimecar, vos sabes?
<GridCube> Exio4, ?
<Exio4> ?
<gabriel123> y eso? ja ja. Yo tampoco se eso
<Exio4> modprobe <module>, pero necesitas saber el nombre del modulo
<GridCube> "Creative Labs SBAudigy LS"
<GridCube> dice que es
<gabriel123> así me aparece cuando pongo lspci
<GridCube> si
<gabriel123> eso es el nombre del modulo
<gabriel123> ?
<GridCube> pero cuando abris alsamixer
<GridCube> podes ver el nombre del modulo
<gabriel123> ¿arrancando con la distro esa (64studio)?
<GridCube> en los dos
<gabriel123> vale. Entonces me esperan un ratito que pruebo? No se vallan por favor. Ja ja
<Exio4> GridCube: eso no es el modulo...
<Exio4> es el nombre de la placa
<Exio4> el modulo tiene nombres tipo snd_something_something
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> que se yo
<GridCube> dije que no sabia
<gabriel123> js
<gabriel123> ja
<gabriel123> y entonces como puedo averiguar cual es el modulo?
<gabriel123> Exio4 como puedo hacer para saber el módulo?
<GridCube> gabriel123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<gabriel123> Bueno hay me pongo a leer. Muchas gracias
<GridCube> gabriel123, sipones lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<GridCube> la ultima linea dice driver
<GridCube> ese modulo es el que esta en uso
<GridCube> en mi caso
<GridCube> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<GridCube> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<GridCube> ese XD in use
<GridCube> en tu caso gabriel123 deberia decir:  Kernel driver in use: snd_ca0106
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303679
<gabriel123> hay me fijo
<gabriel123> en el ubuntustudio dice "snd-ca0106"
<gabriel123> ese debe ser el módulo que no anda con la placa
<gabriel123> o será que falla la configuración de ese módulo? Me fijo en la otra distro a ver que aparece?
<GridCube> dale
<gabriel123> Listo vuelvo en un rato entonces.
<gabriel123> GridCube volví. Probe con lspci pero me ponia las placas y no me informaba de los módulos así que me fijé en internet y vi que con lsmod me indica los modulos cargados. Aparece snd_ca0106
<gabriel123> en el 64studio
<GridCube> soea el mismo
<GridCube> no puedo imaginar porque razon no funcionaria
<gabriel123> es muy raro no?
<GridCube> podes probar instalar una version nueva de alsa
<GridCube> otra ya no se me ocurre
<gabriel123> hay alguna forma de probar el módulo snd_ca0106 del 64studio en mi ubuntustudio sin arruinar todo el sonido?
<GridCube> estas usando el snd_ca0106
<gabriel123> si ya sé pero no serán versiones diferentes?
<GridCube> la version de alsa seguro es diferente
<GridCube> proba https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<GridCube> instalate una version nueva de alsa
<gabriel123> dale. pruebo y comento. Gracias
<gabriel123> agregué el repositorio ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa  y al parecer está en su última versión alsa. Me actualizó pulseaudio pero todo sigue igual
<gabriel123> Amigos reinicié pulseaudio y ¡¡¡eureka!!! ¡¡¡funcionó!!! Muchas muchas gracias por su ayuda.
<gabriel123> Hacía como un año que estaba buscando una solución y por fin se dio. Gracias de nuevo.
<GridCube> gabriel123, :) todo funciona ahora?
<gabriel123> Siiii a la perfección!!!
<gabriel123> con wine uso algunos programas que me quedaron del guindows y funcionan muy bien. Solo falta porder hacer funcionar mi teclado MIDI Primus A25 en ubuntu y ya puedo formatear la partición de Wind. Ja ja
<gabriel123> De hecho de las tres placas de sonido internas windows solo reconoce 2 y ahora el linux me volvió a reconocer las 3 sin problemas.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> eggcelente
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-04
<Bee> oigan
<Bee> como puedo descargar midori?
<Bee> para windows 7 xd
<Bee> Bueno, gracias por la ayuda
<ivedci89> me acabo de quedar sin buena resolucion en una pc, y sin querer me di cuenta que podia hacer muchas cosas con colo la terminal
<ivedci89> o sea el Ctrl Alt F1 y 2 3 4
<ivedci89> *solo
<ivedci89> gracias a ustedes que siempre me hn enseñado a usar la terminal
<dopre> guenasss
<kchengue> hola que tal
<mimecar> kchengue, que lo uses como raid es una cosa
<mimecar> pero poner el caché en la parte del ssd..
<Exio4> yo lo usaria para / nomas
<Exio4> estoy usando ahora mismo 20 gb del / yo, y tengo /var/cache/apt/archives ahi y otras cosas asi
<kchengue> bien
<kchengue> pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<kchengue> es que no me detecta el disco a la hora de hacer las particiones
<mimecar> kchengue, pon el modelo del disco
<kchengue> MZMPA032 SAMSUNG
<mimecar> ese sale como un disco ssd normal
<kchengue> claro
<mimecar> no has dicho que el mismo disco lleva 500 GB en un disco mecánico?
<kchengue> perdon
<kchengue> el mecanico es un WD
<mimecar> vas a instalar todo el sistema en el disco ssd?
<kchengue> lo hago mas facil y les paso el link del portatil
<rengo> esto es hibridso tiene memoria mas 4gb
<rengo> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/seagate/37250-seagate-anuncia-hds-hibridos-com-memoria-flash.htm
<rengo> eso si compras ssd usarlo como cachwe hds comunes tambien podes hacerlo seria especie hibrido
<rengo> intel investo eso esepcie eso irst
<rengo> o irt algo a si vino desde a partir chipset z68
<kchengue> mimecar, aqui estan las especificaciones del portatil
<kchengue> http://ultrabook.exo.com.ar/nifty/
<mimecar> ¿vas a instalar el sistema en el disco SSD?
<rengo> q es hibrido es la pc no el hd
<rengo> exite eso
<kchengue> que me recomiendan ustedes?
<mimecar> sistema al SSD
<rengo> conviene solo instalar ssd  sistema operativo y progrmas
<rengo> hd comun todo es bahjas interneto guardar datos
<kchengue> eso
<rengo> a se eso
<kchengue> bueno el problema es que ubuntu a la hora de instalar no reconoce el disco
<rengo> ssd solo SO y programas resto en el hd comun
<rengo> soporta ssd?
<rengo> eso ver
<rengo> ver esta preparado para eso
<kchengue> entiendo
<rengo> necesita tecnica trae So paara los ssd no sale el nombre
<rengo> investigzar eso biscar por internet pude ser tengas q habklitarlo o algo a si
<kchengue> bien
<kchengue> rengo,  gracias
<mimecar> kchengue, en Windows puedes acceder directamente al contenido del disco SSD?
<rengo> nada kchengue
<kchengue> en modo AHCi si
<rengo> windows lo trae soporte
<rengo> 7 y 8
<rengo> para ssd
<mimecar> estas usando ese modo en ubuntu?
<mimecar> no es seguro que puedas usar ese disco si windows ya lo está empleando
<kchengue> borre todo de ambos discos, si estoy usando ese modo en ubuntu
<kchengue> pero no reconoce el disco
<mimecar> habrás guardado una copia antes de los datos no?
<kchengue> si
<mimecar> si ubuntu no lo detecta puede ser que esté bloqueado de alguna forma
<mimecar> o necesite driver propietarios
<rengo> kchengue:  busca google ubuntu soporta
<rengo> pude ser tengas instlar ultima vercion
<rengo> mejor poner nuevo kernel
<kchengue> esta bien
<rengo> copilarlo para  soporte ssd
<rengo> bajarte ultimo kernel copilas fijas trae para tu hd
<mimecar> vas a compilarlo y meterlo en el proceso de instalación?
<kchengue> voy a tratar
<rengo> si no baje ultima veercion ubuntu a ver si lo trar ese jkernel q lo soporte
<mimecar> sería raro que las últimas versiones te obligaran a compilar
<rengo> ubuntu esta verciones atras ultimo kernel
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> necesitas el kernel 3.10 para usar un disco SSD?
<rengo> entoces este caso por ej no soporta ssd seria mejor  copile ultima vercion
<rengo> pude ser si
<rengo> ver soporta kernel q trae
<Horux> Hola a todos
<Horux> tengo un serio problema, no se si es que soy novaton o nerviosillo
<Horux> necesito ayuda
<mimecar> es complicado si no dices el problema
<Horux> el problema esta en que cuando entro para configurar la apariencia de ubuntu, ésta desaparece
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Horux> no pudo configurar el  tema, wallpaper, pues me saca
<Horux> tengo la version 13.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Horux> si, de hecho esta recien instalado
<mimecar> recien instalado no quiere decir que tenga las actualizaciones puestas
<Horux> el rollo comenzó desde que puse el compiz
<Horux> no hayo que hacer
<Horux> :'(
<mimecar> abre una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Horux> lo estoy acabando de hacer
<Horux> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> si dejas el gestor de ventanas que viene de serie te pasa?
<Horux> como hago eso?
<Horux> osea dejar el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> ubuntu en principio ya está usando compiz
<mimecar> qué has hecho para instalarlo en tu sistema?
<Horux> si, lo que paso fue que instale el gestor de configuraciones de compiz y unos plugines
<Horux> he puesto est: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Horux> he puesto esto: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins
<mimecar> si has instalado el gestor de configuraciones de compia
<mimecar> compiz
<Horux> y cuando escojo el efecto gelatinoso para las ventas,  me hizo una avertencia, pero le di a enter tan rapido
<mimecar> en la barra tendrás una opción para seleccionar si usas compiz / metacity
<Horux> en cual barra?
<mimecar> tendría que salirte en el área de notificación
<mimecar> no se si te saldrá en unity
<Horux> no me sale absolutamente nada eh
<Horux> no se si uso metacity o no
<Horux> le digo soy un poco novatin con estas cosas nuevas
<mimecar> con unity me parece que no
<Horux> ummm abrá una forma de que revierta esto?
<Horux> he probado con desinstlara lo que instale y todavia persiste
<mimecar> ¿lo que quieres abrir es el panel de control de gnome?
<Horux> todos los programas funcionan menos este, cuando le doy "apariencia" para cambiar el fondo zas! desaparece la ventana
<mimecar> lanza desde la consola gnome-desktop-appearance
<mimecar> y si te salen errores ponlos en pastebin
<Horux> gnome-desktop-appearance: no se encontró la orden
<mimecar> te sale ese mensaje en la consola?
<Horux> si
<Horux> :(
<Horux> estoy nerviosillo, no quiero meter la pata, puesto que quien agunata a mis hermanitos
<mimecar> lo único que falla en tu sistema es la opción de cambiar el fondo y poco más
<Horux> si esta alli, osea usted le da clic a donde dice apariencia entra y de saparece no me da chance de cambiar nada
<mimecar> ¿Apariencia extra?
<mimecar> eso es en las opciones de compiz?
<Horux> nop
<mimecar> deberías poder ejecutar en la consola el comando que te he puesto
<Horux> verá, eso esta en el menu de ubuntu que aparece en la izquierda que es como una llave perica y un egranaje
<Horux> el lanzador se llama configuración del sistema
<mimecar> no has lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo verdad?
<Horux> no
<mimecar> por instalar las opciones de compiz no tiene sentido que se cierre
<Horux> por eso digo, me tiene nervioso, todas las demás configuraciones funcionan, lo acabo de revisar
<mimecar> por qué estas nervioso?
<Horux> por que primera vez que me asa esto, y no quiero meter la pata y tampoco reinstalar todo, por un pequeño detalle
<mimecar> no vas a tener que reinstalar nada
<Horux> ok, oajalá no, por que tengo documentos que no son mios y además me costó enchular la pc con unos temas
<mimecar> si tienes documentos importantes, por qué no tienes una copia en un disco externo?
<Horux> bueno, si eso haré inmediatamente
<Horux> lo copiare en un pendrive
<Horux> estoy en esto...
<Horux> listo
<Horux> el sstema funciona bien, no veo por que este detalle
<mimecar> por instalar un programa no tiene sentido que te pase
<Horux> será que hay que borrar algun archivo o algo?
<mimecar> por usar sudo si que te puede pasar
<mimecar> has añadido repositorios externos a ubuntu?
<Horux> no, en verdad no uso sudo
<mimecar> antes has puesto comandos con sudo
<Horux> si los he añadido, pero no tienen nada que ver con compiz, son de temas de escritorios que estaban funcionando desdehace rato, la cosa es que se me ha ocurrido activar el compiz y zas! aparece este detalle
<Horux> los comando que he usado sudo son como estos add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<mimecar> ahí tienes una causa del problema
<mimecar> sabes lo que hacen los comandos o los pones directamente?
<Horux> pero es que el funcionaba bien, le digo que solo bastó colora el compiz y elefecto de las gelatinas estas y zas
<mimecar> si estas empezando, NO uses repositorios externos de ubuntu
<Horux> si se add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox, es para colocar un repo
<mimecar> puede ser que al instalar un programa se te instalen cosas de repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<mimecar> qué repositorios ppa has añadido?
<Horux> add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes
<Horux> mas nada, pero no creo que este sea el asunt por que inclusive estoy escribiendole con el tema puesto
<mimecar> lanza gnome-control-center en la consola
<Horux> ok
<Horux> funciona se abrio configuracion del sistema
<mimecar> es lo mismo que teóricamente estas queriendo abrir
<Horux> anja, pero vea usted, cuando le doy a aparencias aparece esto:
<mimecar> usa pastebin para pegar texto
<Horux> ok esta bien
<mimecar> !paste Horux
<kubot> Horux: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Horux> ok espere un momento
<Horux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5948407/
<Horux> alli está, espero que no sea nada grave
<Horux> que poadrá ser?
<Horux> esta ali?
<mimecar> que te de un error de ese tipo
<mimecar> no es sólo por poner un programa
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get updayr
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> existe un bug que da un mensaje parecido, podría ser tu caso
<mimecar> aunque tiene un mes y no lo han asignado
<Horux> pero es bastante raro eh, por que hasta hace poco funcionaba todo perfecto, basto con activar el efecto de las ventanas gelatinosas y zas! me parece esto
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y no tendrá la modificación que has hecho
<Horux> despues de alli desactive ese efecto, es más hasta quité el compiz y fue peor ,por que no entraba a ubuntu, aparecía una ventana ""ubuntu" session failed
<Horux> ok voya a eso
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no te iniciaba el sistema, qué has hecho para arreglarlo?
<Horux> bueno, para poder entrar puse de nuevo el compiz
<mimecar> di todo lo que has hecho, no te saltes cosas
<Horux> no me salto nada, eh
<mimecar> no habías dicho que habías quitado compiz y luego lo has puesto
<Horux> ya tengo el ususario creado, lo hice hace bastante rato ya que mama es ala que usa la pc tambien
<mimecar> te pueden faltar partes del sistema
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> eso te reinstalará lo que te falte
<Horux> bueno hacer eso, oajla sea la solución
<mimecar> el problema inicial se mantendrá
<Horux> le pongo en poastebin la salida del apt-get update?
<mimecar> sí
<Horux> ok
<Horux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5948439/
<mimecar> también estas usando el repositorio de google
<Horux> si para el chrome
<mimecar> ese reporitorio tampoco pertenece a ubuntu
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si se ha solucionado tu problema
<Horux> el usiario lo tengo ya creado para mi madre
<Horux> entro con ese usuariio?
<mimecar> sí
<Horux> espere
<Horux> con ese usuario no se presenta ese problema
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de tu usuario actual
<Horux> como hago?
<mimecar> perderás todas las configuraciones de tu usuario actual
<Horux> bueno, pero contal de no reisntalar, es preferible
<Horux> bueno, pero con tal de no reisntalar, es preferible
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos
<mimecar> muestra los archivos ocultos con control + h
<Horux> espere
<mimecar> y renombra las carpetas .local .gnome .gnome2
<Horux> soy erviosillo
<Horux> espere un momento
<mimecar> el problema sólo afecta a tu usuario
<mimecar> el resto de usuarios no lo tiene
<Horux> ok
<Horux> oiga y esto me borarra el historial de navegación?
<mimecar> firefox tiene el historial en otra carpeta
<Horux> y chrome?
<mimecar> perderás TODAS las configuraciones que tengas
<mimecar> a chrome es posible que le afecte
<Horux> borro esas carpetas?
<mimecar> <mimecar> y renombra las carpetas .local .gnome .gnome2
<mimecar> no las borres
<Horux> que nombre le pongo?
<mimecar> cualquiera que no sea el que tienen
<Horux> osea puede ser .00local .00gnome .00gnome2?
<mimecar> lee lo que te he puesto en la línea anterio
<Horux> ok
<Horux> pero hay algo curioso
<Horux> solo hay una carpeta y se llama .local
<mimecar> entonces renombra sólo esa
<Horux> si le acabo de poner .00local
<Horux> y ahora que sigue?
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y entra de nuevo
<Horux> ok así haré
<Horux> sigue el mismo problema :'(
<mimecar> tienes la carpeta .config ?
<Horux> si la tengo
<mimecar> haz lo mismo
<Horux> ok esta bien
<Horux> ya regreso
<Horux> igual sigue
<mimecar> tendrás en ese caso que ir renombrando las carpetas
<mimecar> o directamente usar el usuario que has creado
<Horux> ok
<Horux> gracias por la ayuda
<Horux> pero me parece raro esta situación
<Horux> gracias mil
<mimecar> no, algo has tocado en la configuración que da el problema
<caedci> hola auxilio+
<caedci> estoy en ubuntu 8.10 recien instalado y no puedo actualizar
<caedci> lei algo sobre añadir repositorios nuevos pero no tengo idea cómo hacerlo
<mimecar> caedci, la 8.10?
<caedci> sisi en 32b
<mimecar> no puedes usar esa versión de ninguna forma
<caedci> por?
<caedci> funciona!
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<caedci> cool
<mimecar> desde hace muchos años
<caedci> hay noooo
<mimecar> la mínima ahora me parece que es la 12.04
<mimecar> o la 11.10 no lo recuerdo
<caedci> me costó mucho instalar porque es muy lento aqui todo
<caedci> y podré actualizar desde aqui mismo?
<mimecar> de donde has sacado esa versión? no está en las páginas de descarga
<mimecar> tampoco puedes actualizar
<mimecar> descarga la 12.04
<caedci> del primer CD que me dieron hace años
<caedci> yo tengo en mis otros pcs otros sistemas mas nuevos como 13.04 y 12
<mimecar> la 12.04 tiene más tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> la que tienes ahora no la puedes usar
<caedci> pero este PC es muy viejo y aceptó el ubuntu 8.10... quise instalar lubuntu 12.04 y no se veía nada es como que no se llevaba bien con la video del hardware
<mimecar> la 11.10 es la versión más antigua que puedes usar
<caedci> y la version lubuntu 13.04 tampoco
<caedci> no se veía nada entonces empecé a probar con los CDs viejos y todos me daaban error
<caedci> menos el 8.10
<mimecar> la 8.10 no la puedes usar
<caedci> aceptó instalar y me parecio bueno puesto que arranco con sonido red etc...
<caedci> sin problemas
<caedci> está bien no usaaré la 8.10 en cuanto la puedaa actualizar...
<mimecar> tienes que hacer una instalación nueva
<caedci> supongo que tiene que existir algun comaaando
<mimecar> en tu versión no
<caedci> ok
<caedci> pero cómo hago entonces?
<mimecar> descarga la iso de la 12.04
<caedci> porque las 12 y 13 no se ve bien es como si la placa de video estuviera rota y manda cuadros y rayass al monitor
<caedci> buennnnnnno
<mimecar> tu opción es poner la 12.04
<caedci> y cómo haré una vez instalado 12.04 para que se vea bien? porque la actualización no fun ciono . yo me habia metido en ctrl alt f1 para actualizar y update y upgrade reinicie y seguía igual
<mimecar> si no te funciona la tarjeta gráfica tendrás que comprar otra
<mimecar> descarga primero la ISO y después mira si te funciona
<caedci> la tarjeta grafica funciona porque estoy usandola ahoraa
<mimecar> la estas usando en la 9.10
<mimecar> 8.10
<caedci> si
<mimecar> una versión que tiene casi 5 años
<caedci> claro
<mimecar> empieza descargando la 12.04
<caedci> se está descargaando
<breo-lin> buenas
<Bradford> Hola
<breo-lin> una pregunta, un amigo mio esta instalando ubuntu 13.04
<Bradford> and?
<breo-lin> pero al llegar al particionado no le reconoce windows 7
<Bradford> :o
<Bradford> no tengo idea
<Bradford> :c
<breo-lin> y lo curioso es que si avanza con la instalacion luego le da fallos y los dos van mal
<breo-lin> seguire por la wiki y foros a ver si soluciono
<Guest79097> hola
<Guest79097> una pregunta, ¿alquien sabe como arreglar el proble del flash, para poder ver videos en youtube con algun navegador?
<Guest79097> tengo xubuntu, pero con ubuntu tampoco me furrulaba
<ivedci89> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200222486460151&set=a.1213445651584.2029608.1092082196&type=1&theater
<ivedci89> ubuntu  8.10 funcionaba muy bien en esta PC, pero al instalar ubuntu 13.04 ya  no se ve nada... aunque sí tengo acceso ctrl alt f1 la consola es bien  visible.
<ivedci89> ver el link con la foto
<ivedci89> hola
<ivedci89> instalé ubuntu 13
<ivedci89> y no se ve bien
<ivedci89> o sea se ve todos cuadros
<ivedci89> orrible asi https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200222486460151&set=a.1213445651584.2029608.1092082196&type=1&theater
<cousteau> ivedci89, tarjet agráfica?
<cousteau> puede ser que no te detecte bien la tarjeta gráfica...  a lo mejor hay que instalar los drivers
<ivedci89> no se dame un momanto y te digo
<ivedci89> vga vt8375 s3 graphics
<gabriel123> Buenas noches. ¿Alguien tiene idea de como puedo activar la entrada de joystick de mi "Sonic Impact A3d"? El midi anda bien pero no me detecta ningún joystick. Uso UbuntuStudio 12.04.
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-28
<fzeta> saludos!
<mallendeo> hola :)
<mallendeo> tengo un problema, necesito deshabilitar los efectos multitouch en ubuntu 14.04, es para una app kiosko que se ejecuta en chromium, y claro con 3 dedos puedes arrastrar las apps, y por ende tomar control del pc
<mallendeo> aqui tengo la salida de xinput http://paste.ubuntu.com/7881320/
<mallendeo> pero no encuentro la propiedad para deshabilitar o dejar un solo dedo detectable
<mallendeo> alguien que sepa del tema me podria ayudar por favor? gracias :)
 * x-mint  B.días !
<Xago> hola chicos, como era para cambiar el ambiente de gnome 3?
<Xago> ya lo encontre, gracias
<CdK1> HI *
<CdK1> consulta, cómo lo han hecho con el sonido enun ho envy
<CdK1> audio beast
 * x-mint  nas!
<fzeta> nas x-mint
<ez1> hola, estoy intentando actualizar ubuntu 12.04 a la versión 14, pero me da un fallo de repositorio.
<chilicuil> que fallo ez1 ?
<ez1> He buscado por internet pero nada, ni con apt-get update ni diversos comandos consigo que funcione la actualización
<ez1> pues parece que la versión 12-04 ya no está disponible para actualicación en los repositorios quizás?
<ez1> voy a software updater
<chilicuil> la version 12.04 esta y seguira soportada hasta el 2017
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-29
 * x-mint  b.d !
<JP__>  /join #ubuntu-es
<JP__> Hola. Uso Libreoffice 4.2 y estoy intentando imprimir un pdf combinando correspondencia con base de datos desde ubuntu 14.04 y no genera nada... al intentar imprimir tampoco ¿Se trata de un fallo o necesito configurar algo adicional? Gracias
<arkas> hola
<arkas> ubuntu server tiene una interfaz grafica?
<yz3pD> no
<arkas> pero por lo menos puedo utilizar programas como gedit
<arkas> para crear mis php
<yz3pD> sin grafica pudes usar la programa nano
<yz3pD> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<yz3pD> tambien puedes installar una sistema grafica minimal en el server ;)
<arkas> si eso me interesaria es que antes iba con windows xp i iba con el wamp para hacer pruebas de server i ahora me es muy dificil utilizar xp porque la seguridad es mala asi que estoy intentando aprender linux i puede que habiendo una interfaz grafica sea mas facil para mi
<arkas> supongo que se podria instalar apache i los packs de php en ubuntu
<arkas> ?
<yz3pD> si claro puedes
<arkas> una interfaz grafica xfce(come pocos recursos) en ubuntu server es posible por ejemplo?
<yz3pD> si es possible
<yz3pD> pero LXDE es mas bueno para server que XFCE
<arkas> entonces tengo que crear un usb instalador de ubuntu server -> eso lo se hacer
<arkas> luego
<arkas> instalar una interfaz grafica
<yz3pD> si
<yz3pD> por ejemplo sudo apt-get install lxde
<arkas> ok
<yz3pD> o sudo apt-get install xfce
<arkas> cual crees que es mejor segun mis aptitudes
<arkas> cualquiera supongo no
<arkas> bueno
<yz3pD> puedes dicer otra vez por favor, espanol no es mi lengua materna
<arkas> lxde o xfce cual come menos recursos?
<yz3pD> lxde
<arkas> ok
<arkas> una vez haya instalado la interfaz al reiniciar el sistema saltara a la interfaz o tendre que poner algun comando
<arkas> ?
<yz3pD> un momento por favor
<arkas> ok
<yz3pD> entonces tambien necesitas instalar lightdm
<yz3pD> or xdm is better for server
<yz3pD> entonces: sudo apt-get install lxde xdm
<arkas> fantastico
<yz3pD> sin xdm o lightdm necesitas escribir "startx" para iniciar la interfaz
<arkas> vale perfecto
<yz3pD> para escribir php en ubuntu la programa bluefisheditor es muy bien
<yz3pD> pero gedit o geany son tambien bien
<arkas> bueno yo siempre utilizo notepad++ supongo que ya lo encontrare
<yz3pD> notepad++ no hay en linux ... es muy triste para i
<yz3pD> *mi
<arkas> puf tendre que añadir el virtualbox i meterle windows no sin antes probar el bluefisheditor
<arkas> bueno apunto estos programas
<yz3pD> retoque: notepad funciona con linux pero es no buena idea usar notepad++ en ubuntu servver
<yz3pD> puedes usar notepad++ en ubuntu. solo necesitas installar playonlinux (sudo apt-get install playonlinux) y instalar notepad++ en playonlinux. pero no es bueno hacer eso en un server
<arkas> ok que playunlinux es como una makina virtual para hacer correr a ejecutables windows?
<arkas> supongo que debe comer recursos
<yz3pD> si exactamente
<arkas> bueno, solo preguntarte si existe buena documentacion de ubuntu server en internet?
<arkas> en español si pudiera ser para agilizar mas el tema
<yz3pD> pienso que hay muchos artiulos sobre lxde y xdm y tambien ubuntu server en espanol
<arkas> ok solo queria asegurarme gracias
<arkas> voy a ello
<arkas> adios
<yz3pD> adio
<yz3pD> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/ por ejemplo
<elvis_> hola
<yz3pD> hola
<elvis_> disculpa
<elvis_> quisiera una ayuda para descargar  videos de youtube yz3pD
<yz3pD> video download helper para firefox?
<elvis_> no me descargfa el video
<elvis_> he probado tambien con youtube -dl
<yz3pD> jo no conosco como youtubedl funciona
<yz3pD> pero en #ubuntu hay personas que conocen youtube-dl (en ingles)
<elvis_> ok gracias
<yz3pD> no problema
<Xiguanda> wenas
<Zanguetsu> Xiguanda: como va todo
<Xiguanda> pues aqui enreando xD
<Zanguetsu> ya somos dos creo que la mañana esta tranquila ;)
<Xiguanda> sera la tarde xD
<Xiguanda> esta gente esta mu tranquila siempre sea la hora q sea, no se si estarán ahi siquiera
<Zanguetsu> perdón por la confusión pero yo soy de México y acá aun es temprano ;) lo siento
<Xiguanda> jijiji saludos desde españa
<Zanguetsu> y si así nos pasa en #Ubuntu-mx siempre esta relax
<Zanguetsu> Gracias por los saludos.
<Xiguanda> mx = Mucho relaX
<Zanguetsu> si la verdad es que si no hacen consultas casi por el IRC mas son por el foro :$
<srBlack> Una pregunta, ¿porqué en Ubuntu Unity no guarda la configuración del brillo? Porque, cada vez que arranco, antes estaba al mínimo, y después está al máximo. Por lo visto, aún no ha mejorado ese problema. En mi punto de vista, eso debería quedar almacenado.
<Zanguetsu> Pues al parecer es solo con algunos equipos yo lo tengo instalado en una HP ProBook 4410s y me mantiene el cambio cuando la prendo
<srBlack> ah
<srBlack> pero es raro. se debería mantenerlo en todos los equipos
<Zanguetsu> Si pero por desgracia es como con el audio que en veces se pierde todo el sonido y solo pasa con algunos equipos son bugs muy raros espero que pronto solucionen esos dos problemas
<srBlack> si
<srBlack> yo he tenido muchos problemas cuando estaba en Hangouts, con el tema del audio. Ahora, en Firefox, parece que han solucionado
<Zanguetsu> si firefox ah dado un paso importante en la solución de los problemas en las comunicaciones como los son los hangouts, con chrome nunca eh tenido problemas lo único es que es muy lento cuando de Facebook y Google plus se trata.
<srBlack> pues, los problemas que tuve con Hangouts del sonido (el otro lado de la línea no me oía, configuré el audio, y pudieron oírme los del otro lado, pero yo en cambio no podía oírle... y no había manera para que pudieramos oir tanto él como yo), fue en Chrome... Cuando me pasé a Firefox, no repetió el problema
<srBlack> y eso me sorprendió mucho
<Zanguetsu> suele pasar es lo bueno de tener mas de una opción no crees?
<srBlack> esperaba que en Chrome no me diera fallos con ninguno de sus productos de google... qué irónico.
<Xiguanda> como se aumenta el tiempo para que no entre en suspensión los puertos usb por consola??
<Xiguanda> tng hecho un time lapse con una web cam pero pierde la señal a los 10 min y pienso q es por eso
<Zanguetsu> modo de suspensión?
<Xiguanda> si , bueno, no se como se le llama realmente a eso...se desconecta la webcam y pierdo la señal
<Xiguanda> el monitor tmb se apaga
<Zanguetsu> a ver lee lo que dice acá ===> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/5728714/Solucion-a-los-problemas-de-Puertos-USB.html
<Zanguetsu> aclaro que eso es generico
<Xiguanda> si pero eso es post está centrado más bien en la energia que suministra el puerto usb, a mi lo q me pasa es q durante 10 min esta la webcam haciendo fotos y despues las fotos son de color gris con un mensaje q pone signal camera lost
<Zanguetsu> encontré esto también http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180087#.U9fh4-N5Ne8
<Zanguetsu> Xiguanda: mira acá pero esta en francés XD ==> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1120551
<Xiguanda> ok gracias Zanguetsu voy a probar con esa configuración a ver si me va ahora, de hecho estaba buscando eso ya que la mayoria de los problemas vienen de ese archivo motion.conf le he toqueteado de mil maneras pero siempre se me va a los 10min de hacer fotos, gracias de nuevo ya te dire si me funcionó, ahora me voy q tng q ir a picar xD
<oscarhbp> como instalo hdmi en un notebook xps m1330 Dell
<Zanguetsu> No te lo reconoce por default?
<oscarhbp> no
<Zanguetsu> que tarjeta de video usa
<oscarhbp> intel
<Zanguetsu> ho ya veo
<Zanguetsu> espera
<Zanguetsu> que versión de ubuntu usas
<oscarhbp> intel 965GM
<oscarhbp> 14.04
<oscarhbp> de 64 bits
<libni> hola
<Zanguetsu> oscarhbp: ya intentaste esto mi buen =>http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-9.04-New-Intel-Graphics-Drivers
<libni> alguien sabe como leer camara de video con usb streaming en Linux?
<Zanguetsu> libni: No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta
<yz3p> libni: necesitas la programa cheese o vlc ?
<libni> lo que pasa es que tengo una camara filmadora marca Sony. y en windows XP podia pasar los videos de la camara a una PC con usb streaming. Me gustaria utilizar de nuevo mi camara con linux. Dispongo del driver para windows XP mas no para linux
<Zanguetsu> ha ok, mira Ubuntu y GNU/Linux en general tiene buen soporte lo que tienes que buscar es un programa que sea capas de leer el contenido de la camara y lo transfiera a la computadora
<libni> gracias por sus repuestas, estoy instalando cheese
<Zanguetsu> si de hecho estoy buscando algo mas de informacion que te pueda ayudar
<Zanguetsu> información*
<Zanguetsu> mira este post => http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/16742#.U9gMjuN5Ne8
<chilicuil> hola Zanguetsu =)
<Zanguetsu> Hola amigo chilicuil
<Zanguetsu> libni: una pregunta la camara soporta tarjetas SD o por que medio almacena el video?
<libni> en una cinta de 8mm, en un casset
<Zanguetsu> ha ok y se conecta por usb o por RCA?
<Zanguetsu> por que si ese es el caso aparte del programa necesitaras una tarjeta capturadora de video para pasar el video de la cinta a tu computadora
<libni> antes la conecaba por USB. pero tiene tambien "S-Video out"
<Zanguetsu> ok al conectarla por usb utilizabas un programa, el sony vegas  para jalar el video de la cámara verdad?
<libni> tenia un driver, lo podia conectar con cualquier programa siempre ue instalara primero el driver
<libni> *que
<libni> incluso llegue a usar el media maker de windows xp
<libni> se podria instalar el driver con wine y usar un programa de windows para capturar el video? es una locura o podria funcionar?
<Zanguetsu> entiendo no pues en ese caso si es un poco mas complicado ya que si ubuntu no te lo reconoce como una cámara, es prácticamente imposible pasar el video la única forma es por cable RCA o S-Video mediante una capturadora  de video.
<Zanguetsu> nunca eh logrado hacer funcionar las cosas así con wine podrías intentar y si te resulta nos cuentas XD
<libni> bueno, gracias. Me ayudaste mucho. comprare una capturadora  de video
<Zanguetsu> cuando la compres primero revisa la compatibilidad con Linux para que no te de complicaciones
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil: como te va amigo
<BoBRs> bien gracias
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: muy bien, me parecio raro que entraras, nunca te habia visto en el canal, bienvenido =)
<Zanguetsu> Si de echo casi no entro y gracias por la bienvenida XD ya sabes que estoy mas con el foro y las redes de -MX
<BoBRs> un saludo a todos
<Zanguetsu> BoBRs: Hola mi estimado espero te encuentres de lo mejor
<BoBRs> Zanguetsu: gracias igualmente
<Xiguanda> ya estamos por aqui otra vez
<ivan503> hay alguna forma de actualizar ubuntu 12.04
<ivan503> alguien sabe como actualizar ubuntu 12.04
<srBlack> yo recomiendo hacer una instalación limpia, porque puede haber conflictos en los orígenes de los repositorios con la nueva versión respecto al 12, ivan503
<jose__> hoal
<jose__> hola
<david259> buenas compañeros
<david259> :)
<jose__> que mas
<david259> estoy liado con el scaner 3D kinect asus ubuntu 14.4
<jose__> de donde es
<david259> llevo dos semana compilando y desintalando asta que ya tengo algo estable pero a un asi el programa que quiero usar me lanza error este es el programa
<david259> http://pointclouds.org/documentation/tutorials/using_kinfu_large_scale.php#using-kinfu-large-scale
<david259> me funciona openni y freecnet bien pero necesito ayuda con este error
<jose__> yo hasta orita comienzo a conoser ubuntu
<david259> bin$ sudo ./pcl_kinfu_largeScale modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found. Error: no CUDA-capable device is detected	/home/max/pcl-master/gpu/containers/src/initialization.cpp:76
<david259> es sobre el modulo gpu de la targeta grafica
<david259> tengo toda las independencias instaladas y bien compilado el ccmake . a sus directorios
<david259> como me pide la configuracioin pcl
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-30
<david259> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo compañeros??
<david259> yo llevo desde la version 9  a unk de chico toque alfo de fedora kde tmpoco te creas k soy un makina ni nada de eso me considero inventor de taller
<david259> lo que ahora se le dice maker
<david259> bueno compañeros me voy acostar ya un saludo si estais interesado en el scanner 3D podeis poner comentarios en los post k subido en la web ubuntu tengo el mismo nombre de usuario asta luego :)
<Terran_99> hola !!!
<Terran_99> alguien aqui
<Terran_99> tengo un problema que me las tiene por el piso 1!!
<Terran_99> llevo toda la tarde peleando con la instalacion de Ubuntu
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<DELLtra> cual es el problema
<Terran_99> Ufff
<Terran_99> a ver por donde comienzo
<Terran_99> mira, baje la ultima vercion de Ubuntu, la 14.04
<Terran_99> la intento instalar y me arroja el siguente error
<DELLtra> ??
<Terran_99> Could not open \EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi: 14
<DELLtra> a
<DELLtra> jajaj
<Terran_99> luego despues de probar bastante, logre pasarlo xD
<Terran_99> y me pasa otra cosa
<DELLtra> cual
<DELLtra> tienes que desactibar eso en el bios
<DELLtra> y la otra cual es
<Terran_99> si, lo logre pasar
<Terran_99> pero... deja buscar el otro error
<DELLtra> vale
<Guest46953> hola buenas noches
<Terran_99> cerre la condenada pestaña
<Terran_99> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be
<Terran_99> started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting
<Terran_99> after re-trying filesystems
<DELLtra> no recuerdas
<Terran_99> ese
<Guest46953> hey
<Terran_99> hola Guest
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Terran_99> Tengo un Hp Pavilion
<Terran_99> con proce amd8, 8gb en ram y 1 tb en hdd
<Terran_99> windows 7 instalado
<DELLtra> y ahi es donde queires instalar ubuntu
<Terran_99> yeah
<Terran_99> ahora mira... el cd viene con un trasto para instalarlo desde windows
<Terran_99> y ahora estoy intentando eso... funcionara?
<DELLtra> uhm pues no lo se
<Lady_Poison> Hola !
<Terran_99> hola
<Terran_99> oye y como podria solucionar eso
<Terran_99> primero intente iniciar desde el dvd de instalacion
<DELLtra> estoy buscando como slucionar tu problema
<Terran_99> y la pantalla se iva a negro
<Terran_99> luego probe con un pendrive
<Terran_99> y me arrojo ese error
<DELLtra> ?
<Terran_99> la version la baje de kubuntu
<Terran_99> kubuntu.org
<DELLtra> Terran_99,   y cuando le das  CONTROL D que te sale
<Terran_99> x_X
<Terran_99> pos..... no le di xD
<Terran_99> espera, ire a probar a ver que tal
<Lady_Poison> no puedo bootear una iso en un pen drive de 8gb
<Lady_Poison> con dd
<Lady_Poison> # dd if=...
<Lady_Poison> ^___^
<Terran_99> Dell, en que parte de la bios veo lo del fallback.efi?
<DELLtra> pues en em menu de arraque
<DELLtra> f12
<Terran_99> ok en el F9
<DELLtra> es una  DELL tu maquina ?
<Terran_99> le pongo cd/dvd en rom UEFI
<DELLtra> que placa tienes ?
<Terran_99> o en cd/dvd rom
<Terran_99> un Hp
<Terran_99> pavilion
<DELLtra> gigabyte
<DELLtra> modelo
<DELLtra> modelo
<Terran_99> 17-e076nr
<DELLtra> dame un momento
<Terran_99> Uhmmmm no le di modo uefi
<Terran_99> y me salio un teclado = persona
<Terran_99> lo aprete y me salio un menu de kubuntu
<Terran_99> pero no da la opcion de instalar
<Terran_99> solo de iniciar
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> dale iniciar
<Terran_99> le di iniciar y se fue a pantalla negra
<Terran_99> =/
<DELLtra> uhm ?
<Terran_99> se apago la pantalla xD
<DELLtra> no muestra nada
<DELLtra> ?
<Terran_99> nada
<Terran_99> 0
<Terran_99> ni con linterna
<Terran_99> y no me funcionan las teclas como block num
<DELLtra> si
<Terran_99> no se me iluminan en el teclado xD
<DELLtra> estas seguro que ese es el modelo de tu  portatil
<Terran_99> yup
<Terran_99> por?
<Terran_99> es norteamericano
<DELLtra> por que busco info y no encuentro
<DELLtra> solia ser algo como dv
<DELLtra> dv7
<DELLtra> dv5
<Terran_99> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=5390661&cc=ca&dlc=en&lc=es
<Terran_99> portatilchile.mercadoshops.cl/hp-pavilion-17e076nr_5xJM
<Terran_99> ahi salen las especificaciones
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<DELLtra> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03681808&tmp_task=useCategory&cc=mx&dlc=es&lc=es&product=5350956
<Terran_99> a ver
<Terran_99> a ver rebisare en la bios
<Terran_99> por que el windows 8 ya lo mande al infierno hace rato
<DELLtra> jajajaja
<DELLtra> como asi
<DELLtra> la modificacion anterior que isiste ponla como estaba y solo cambia el secure boot
<Terran_99> arranque seguro esta desactivado
<Terran_99> ahora desactive compatibilidad heredada
<DELLtra> y por que
<Terran_99> todavia falla el efi
<DELLtra> uhm
<Terran_99> el arrannque seguro, pos.. por que elimine el windows 8
<Terran_99> y el otro... para probar xD
<DELLtra> uhm te recomiendo que todas las modificaciones que isiste anteriormente pongas como estaba al inicio y  comiences de cero
<DELLtra> solo desactiva el secure boot
<Terran_99> ok, pero esta desactivado por no tener windows 8
<DELLtra> una ves desactivado  inicias el menu boot para que inicie desde el cd de kubuntu o el pendrive
<Terran_99> restableci lo de defecto
<Terran_99> desactive el secure boot
<Terran_99> entrando... todavia error con el efi
<Terran_99> seleccione instalacion
<DELLtra> ?
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> muestra el error
<Terran_99> pantalla negra xD
<DELLtra> no sale nada
<Terran_99> 14
<DELLtra> 14 ?
<Terran_99> muestra el error 14 el del fallback.efi
<Terran_99> continua
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> un momento
<Terran_99> me sale la opcion de seleccionar si iniciar ubuntu, instalar oem etc
<Terran_99> le selecciono instalar oem y pantalla negra
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> un momento voy  a ver
<Terran_99> aunque se ve que sigue trabajando la luz del hdd
<Terran_99> a intervalos
<Terran_99> de 2 a 3 segundos
<DELLtra> uhm
<Gohan> uds son hackers?
<Gohan> are you hacker's  ! ?  OMG
<DELLtra> Terran_99,   ahi te hablan
<Gohan> #OhMyGod
<Terran_99> claro hijo, soy un gran hacker
<Terran_99> que no puede instalar su puto linux
<Terran_99> -____-
<DELLtra> jajaja
<Terran_99> estoy haciendo denuevo el pendrive de inicio
<Terran_99> parece que con el me fue mejor
<Terran_99> xD
<DELLtra> unetbootin
<DELLtra> ??
<Terran_99> estoy a punto de bajarme la iso de 32 bits
<Terran_99> no no
<Terran_99> a ver te digo el nombre altiro
<Terran_99> linux live usb creator
<DELLtra> uhm
<Terran_99> ahora inciare con el
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<DELLtra> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=es&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfallback.efi%2Bhp%2Bpavilion%26hl%3Des&rurl=translate.google.com.pe&sl=en&u=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI&usg=ALkJrhh39O081PX1rRxB2eqZeLXOQDdchg#SecureBoot
<Terran_99> a ver...
<Terran_99> probare
<Terran_99> ah y control D me reiniciaba xD
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> antes hacer algo lee  todo
<DELLtra> y asi tomas una mejor accion
<DELLtra> el secure boot esta en disable
<DELLtra> ??
<Terran_99> sip
<Terran_99> General error mounting filesystems
<Terran_99> a maintenance shell will now be started
<Terran_99> control-d will terminate this shell and reboot the system
<Terran_99> root@kubuntu:~#
<DELLtra> te dio una shells
<Terran_99> seh
<Terran_99> control + d y la mando al infierno
<DELLtra> si
<DELLtra> reinicia
<DELLtra> ese problema es
<DELLtra> mount
<Terran_99> uhmmmmm sabes que no entiendo un carajo?
<Terran_99> cierto?
<DELLtra> trakilo
<DELLtra> todo tiene solucion
<Terran_99> si, lo se... pero no quiero quemar el ordenador.... todavia lo estoy pagando xD
<Fox__> Hola, Alguien me puede dar una mano para configurar una EasyCap usb capturadora de tv?
<DELLtra> trankilo
<DELLtra> Terran_99,  ya antes usaste kubuntu
<Terran_99> sip
<Terran_99> tube unas experiencias locas con kubuntu 9 y algo
<DELLtra> uhm
<Fox__> o_O
<DELLtra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288842/general-error-mounting-filesystems-after-upgrade-to-13-04
<DELLtra> Terran_99,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/288842/general-error-mounting-filesystems-after-upgrade-to-13-04
<Terran_99> a ver
<DELLtra> Fox__,  solo una ves trate de instalar una tarjeta de tv no tuve exito
<Fox__> yo la conecto y puedo ver imagen con el vlc pero no consigo que funcione el audio
<DELLtra> Fox__,  lo  que puedo decirte
<DELLtra> audio
<DELLtra> pues  tendrias que configurar el audio la salida de audio
<Fox__> claro al elegir el nombre del dispositivo de audio solo me da dos opciones hw:0,0 y hw:0,2 y con ninguna funciona
<Fox__> para cualquier otra cosa musica etc me funciona bien el audio
<Fox__> en realidad no se bien que es hw:0,0
<Fox__> en el dispositivo de video elijo /dev/video0 ( que es la unica opcion ) y de diez pero el audio con ninguna de las dos funciona
<Terran_99> me aburri
<Terran_99> no funciona
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<Terran_99> bajare otra iso
<DELLtra> ??
<Terran_99> la de 64 bit mac (AMD64)
<Terran_99> probare con esa
<Terran_99> por que parece que baje la de 64 bits no mas
<DELLtra> mac ?
<Terran_99> asi que intentare con una nueva iso
<Terran_99> Eso sale en la pagina
<Terran_99> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<DELLtra> si
<Terran_99> probare descargar esa a ver si pasa algo...
<Terran_99> Mañana entrare denuevo y te contare como me fue
<Terran_99> Te parece?¿
<DELLtra> dale
<DELLtra> lamento no poder ayudarte
<DELLtra> pero en mi laptop solo desactive eso y me funciono bien la instalacion
<DELLtra> aunque yo no uso ubuntu
<Terran_99> si de echo el ultimo kubuntu que tube instalado fue el 10 y algo
<Terran_99> y me funciono bien
<Terran_99> pero windows hiso algo diabolico y hoy trate de entrar y no pude, y me decidi a instalar algo mas actualizado
<Terran_99> y comence con el problema
<Terran_99> cual usas?
<DELLtra> no me dijiste
<DELLtra> que ya tenias instalado kubuntu
<DELLtra> y lo que estabas es actualizar
<DELLtra> con razon
<Terran_99> nonono
<Terran_99> borre la particion
<Terran_98> ok aqui estoy denuevo xD
<Terran_98> usare este, me es mas comodo
<Terran_99> como te decia, tenia ubuntu instalado pero elimine la particion
<paefa> hola
<Terran_99> hola
<Fox__> hola
<Terran_99> !DELLtra
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'DELLtra'.
<paefa> alguien de chile
<Terran_99> yo
<paefa> siempre un chileno jejejeje
<Terran_99> seh
<Terran_99> eso dicen
<paefa> que buena
<Terran_99> pero justo me largo
<Terran_99> mañana me levanto a las 5 am
<Terran_99> asi que... me queda poco xD
<Ubersaw> es la ley, solo puede existir un chileno(?
<paefa> yo no
<paefa> jajajaja
<Terran_99> no ubersaw, pero siempre hay uno por lo menos
<Terran_99> esa si es la ley
<paefa> esa es mejor
<Terran_99> ya buenas noches !!!
<Ubersaw> dulces sueños
<Terran_99> muchas gracias DELLtra por la ayuda
<Terran_99> mañana te cuento como me fue
<Terran_99> c-ya
<DELLtra> igual
<paefa> oye terran sabes como entrar a terra o canales chilenos
<DELLtra> mañana vemos tu asunto
<DELLtra> Terran_99,
<paefa> que asunto
<DELLtra> kubot,
<paefa> ?
<DELLtra> kubot,
<paefa> yo
<DELLtra> ?
<paefa> delltra
<DELLtra> paefa,
<DELLtra> dime ?
<paefa> imagino tu usas un Dell
<DELLtra> es  muy deducible
<DELLtra> jajaja
<paefa> tu sabes bastante de ubuntu
<paefa> jajajaja
<DELLtra> algo
<paefa> el 14
<DELLtra> solia usar ubuntu
<DELLtra> yo me quede en 12
<paefa> que usas
<DELLtra> debian
<paefa> mmm ubuntu no es derivado de debian
<DELLtra> si
<paefa> y por que debian segun tu vision
<DELLtra> por eso aveces ayudo en ubuntu cuando puedo o se sobre el tema
<paefa> es mejor deb
<DELLtra> mejor debian
<DELLtra> te refieres a eso
<paefa> s
<paefa> si
<paefa> pero por que mejor
<DELLtra> yo no te dije que fuera mejor
<paefa> y por que usas deb
<paefa> lo he mirado pero ya quede pegado con ubuntu
<paefa> quiero una opinion
<DELLtra> ubuntu se me quedaba  atascado
<DELLtra> y me canse de eso
<paefa> ?? se te pega, en clase de pc
<DELLtra> uhm debian lo veo mas puro
<DELLtra> simple
<DELLtra> sencillo
<DELLtra> no utiliza muchos recursos
<DELLtra> puede personalizarlo mas
<paefa> se aprovecha mas la maquina??
<DELLtra> en parte
<paefa> yo he visto eso con equipos antiguos
<paefa> lo de pegarse
<DELLtra> ubuntu usa gnome
<DELLtra> no me gusta gnome
<paefa> sii
<paefa> cual te gusta
<DELLtra> unit
<DELLtra> me gustaba el modo clasico
<DELLtra> de gnome
<DELLtra> pero ahora uso openbox
<paefa> mmm miraba es muy sencillo
<DELLtra> ??
<Fox__> Probaste linux mint con cinnamon?
<DELLtra> no
<DELLtra> si e visto mint
<DELLtra> muy amigable
<DELLtra> para  iniciar en linux lo veo bueno
<Fox__> si, liviana y muy cuidada
<paefa> si es bonito pero no me gusto
<Fox__> estaba en debian con gnome pero ahora estoy bastante comodo con esta por un tiempo por lo menos
<paefa> lo veo como una clonacion de ubuntu con otra cara
<DELLtra> paefa,  eres el o ella ?
<paefa> deja ver...........
<paefa> siii soy el jejejjee por
<paefa> y que opina de fedora
<DELLtra> Fox__,   de seguro que mint es mas amigable que debian
<DELLtra> fedora si lo use
<paefa> yy
<DELLtra> el 19 y 20
<Fox__> la version anterior de mint usaba debian pero volvio a ubuntu
<Fox__> fedora no probe..
<paefa> que tal fedora
<DELLtra> fedora uhm
<DELLtra> tiene sus cositas
<paefa> Oo
<paefa> buenas o malas
<DELLtra> buenas
<DELLtra> pero no me gusta como servidor
<DELLtra> yo uso debian mas que todo porque manejo servidores que tengo en debian y primero pruebo en mi maquina y si sale todo bien lo levanto en el servidor
<paefa> de tu punto de vista, que recominedas debian redhat fedora
<DELLtra> si me dices entre fedora y redhat    redhat pero si no puedo pagar licencia fedora
<DELLtra> redhat es bueno
<DELLtra> no lo e probado
<DELLtra> fedora es beta de redhat
<DELLtra> asumo que deben ser por ahi casi igual
<DELLtra> me quedo con debian.. por ahora hasta que termine de jugar con openbsd y supongo que pasare a ese sistema
<paefa> mmm busco un sistema seguro amigable y con gran recurso de software
<Fox__> debian
<DELLtra> no solo recurso de software mas que todo que tenga informacion
<Fox__> debian, estabilidad, seguridad y mucho software
<Fox__> y comunidad
<DELLtra> si
<DELLtra> puede ser
<Fox__> desde mi punto de vista es como el mas universal o practico entre para uso diario sin sacrificar las demas cosas
<arcangelblanco> se puede tener junto a ubuntu
<Fox__> si..
<DELLtra> si
<arcangelblanco> me imagino que primero instalo debian y despues ubuntu??
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> puede ser al  contrario  como gustes
<DELLtra> ambos usan grub
<DELLtra> a menos que instales uno grub y otro lilo
<arcangelblanco> cual es la ultima estable
<DELLtra> wheezy
<DELLtra> debian
<DELLtra> bueno me retiro saludos
<arcangelblanco> esa es la 6
<DELLtra> no es la 7
<Fox__> nos vemos DELLtra
<arcangelblanco> ya ok saludos
<DELLtra> 6 es squeeze
<arcangelblanco> ya niños no vemos mañana
<crash_x> alguien puede ver la lluvia de estrellas?
 * x-mint  bye!!
<paefa> hola
<paefa> alguien sabe algo de debian
<yz3pD> si claro
<sanzante> paefa: te recomiendo el canal #debian-es
<sanzante> pero vamos, Ubuntu y Debian se parecen bastante
<yz3pD> debian→ubuntu→k/l/x/ed-ubuntu
<paefa> si pero la busco y salen versiones server
<yz3pD> uname -a   ?
<Souchiro> <sanzante> pero vamos, Ubuntu y Debian se parecen bastante <----------------- bromeas?
<sanzante> en absoluto
<sanzante> te indigna?
<Souchiro> no, pero ..... es como si compararas un lamborgini con un ford
<arkas> estoy instalando virtualbox
<sanzante> Souchiro: y cual es el lamborgini y cual el ford?
<Souchiro> debian lamborgini - ford ubuntu
<paefa> gracia sanzante
<Souchiro> pero bueno, ubuntu es bueno para el principiante, da tantos problemas tan seguido que el usuario aprende a resolverlos
<Souchiro> y asi adquiere conocimientos
<Souchiro> pero llegas a cierto punto de que te cansas de que por ejemplo pierdas los graficos de vez en cuando cuando actualizas
<Souchiro> y terminas migrando a otra distro
<sanzante> Souchiro: el caso es que para entendernos Ubutnu es muy parecido a Debian.. otra cosa es que mirando solo Ubuntu y DEbian haya diferencias, pero dentro de la familia Linux está claro que se parecen... aunque Ubuntu hace esfuerzos por separarse (upstart, MIR, etc)
<arcangelblanco> oye es normal las conexiones udp
<debsan> arcangelblanco, sí, por ejemplo en aplicaciones de streaming, por qué ?
<arcangelblanco> me aparecen una conexiones udp dwg o algo asi
<arcangelblanco> tenia entendido que el puerto 53 es un escucha
<arcangelblanco> y
<arkas> probando ubuntu server 64 bit en virtualbox que corre en ubuntu instalado en un usblife increible
<arkas> ma;ana probare la swap memory en un ssd a ver que tal
<elhoir> mi Ubuntu se vuelve loco cuando cambio de una sesion unity a, por ejemplo, ubuntu flashback
<elhoir> a veces en la barra superior, por ejemplo, no aparecen los botones de apagr, volumen, etc
<elhoir> ¿problema de dimensiones de pantalla no detectadas correctamente?
<arkas> bueno primer problema en virtualbox Failed to open a session for the virtual machine server. AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS (or by the host OS). (VERR_SVM_DISABLED). Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Console Interface: IConsole {8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6}
<arkas> como solucionais esto?
<arkas> vamos a ver si reiniciando
<InjectioN_01> hola buenas!
<InjectioN_01> alguien por casualidad , ha instalado Whats app en el pc?
<InjectioN_01> en la nueva version de ubuntu?
<InjectioN_01> que tal le a iido¿?
<InjectioN_01> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<InjectioN_01> !recuerda
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'recuerda'.
<mahack> buenas, como puedo ponerme en contacto con un staff
<InjectioN_01> supongo que en cuanto lo lean , te avisaran
<Guest13771> hola  buenas tardes hay alguien a quien poder hacerle unas consultitas
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Guest13771> aiudaaaaaaaaaa
<InjectioN_01> dinos daniel
<InjectioN_01> escuchamos
<InjectioN_01> nos vamos
<InjectioN_01> adeww
<Guest13771> hola injection
<Guest13771> mira cansado de windows decidi probar con el software libre
<Guest13771> e instale en mi netbook ubuntu 14.04
<Guest13771> segui la guia de que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 14.04 que se encuentra en internet
<Guest13771> una vez terminada esta
<Guest13771> noto que ubuntu no tiene firewall
<Guest13771> no hay antivirus
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para que quieres un antivirus?
<Guest13771> quiero saber que debo de instalar
<mimecar> no necesitas antivirus y el cortafuegos prácticamente lo mismo
<Guest13771> yo utilizo la notebook para trabajar
<Guest13771> y quiero que al conectarme alguna red
<Guest13771> nadie pueda acceder a mi netbook
<Guest13771> asi como tampoco vean mis documentos
<mimecar> no pueden acceder
<Guest13771> 100%  seguro ?
<Guest13771> mira se que soy nuevo y no te voy a discutir
<mimecar> en informática no hay nada 100 % seguro
<Guest13771> suponte
<mimecar> activa el cortafuegos si quieres pero en un uso normal no lo usarás
<Guest13771> como para achicar un poco mas las probabilidades
<Guest13771> que me recomendarias que instale en la pc
<Guest13771> estuve viendo esta pagina y la verdad me lio un poco
<mimecar> instala sólo lo que necesites
<Guest13771> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<Guest13771> es que eso es lo que no se
<Ubersaw> mejor borra toda la pornografia ilegal de tu pc (?
<Ubersaw> peñanieto la podra ver(?
<Guest13771> yo solo miro pornografia bbw
<Ubersaw> que es eso?
<Guest13771> si comparte el gusto que vea tranquilo
<Guest13771> jajajaj Obesas
<Ubersaw> ewww
<mimecar> supongo que lo sabéis, TODO lo que ponéis en el canal es público
<Ubersaw> si lo se
<Guest13771> si
<mimecar> dejad este canal para soporte de Ubuntu
<Guest13771> solo respondi a lo que me dijieron
<Guest13771> yo quiero consultar sobre seguridad en ubuntu
<mimecar> con poner las actualizaciones suele ser suficiente
<mimecar> y no añadir repositorios de terceros
<Guest13771> tengo 2 semanas en ubuntu
<Guest13771> solo instale 4 cosas
<mimecar> no te preocupes de esos temas y usa el sistema
<Guest13771> yo lo unico que quiero es que cuando me conecte a otra red nadie pueda acceder a mis documentos
<mimecar> no pueden acceder a tus documentos
<Guest13771> como te dije antes no quiero discutirte
<Guest13771> pero te pregunto ese link
<Guest13771> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<Guest13771> a que esta dedicado
<mimecar> ya te contesté que con poner las actualizaciones suele ser suficiente
<Guest13771> es para servidores y esas cosas ?
<mimecar> muchas de las herramientas pueden dar falsos positivos y tienes que saber usarlas bien
<mimecar> los requisitos en un servidor no son los mismos que los que tiene un usuario
<chilicuil> Guest13771: es sobre como mejorar la seguridad de tu sistema con contraseñas mas seguras, aplicando las actualizaciones frecuentemente, cifrando los datos personales, etc
<Ubersaw> Guest13771 puedes esperar a preguntar despumes, quizá entra alguien que este interesado en guiarte ya que lo tuyo no es solo una pregunta, es toda una petición por orientación
<Guest13771> ese es el problema estoy totalmente despistado
<mimecar> ten el sistema actualizado y usa el ordenador
<mimecar> no necesitas más
<Ubersaw> Guest13771 mira la conversación privada que te abrí
 * x-mint  B.B !
<usuario> some there?
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-31
<Terran_99> hola !!!
<Terran_99> alguien sabe como instalar el ubuntu 14.04 en un HP Pavilion??????
<Terran_99> con Bios InsydeH20
<master__> el problema radica en que no puedo utilizar mi interface
<x_br3ak> Hola
<x_br3ak> alguien me puede ayudar con google chrome?? lo acabo de instalar pero no logro abrirlo si no es desde la terminal deje un icono en el lanzador pero cuando doy click no lo abre
<arkas> hola alguien me puede decir como desde el programa files se puede llegar a la raiz      \?o tengo descargar otro programa?
<x_br3ak> arkas: cual programa "files"
<x_br3ak> ??
<arkas> perdon por la tardanza
<arkas> el programa files que utiliza ubuntu como explorador de arxivos
<arkas> x_br3ak
<arkas> vamos creo que se llama files
<arkas> porque en el help aparece como files
<arkas> files 3.10.1
<arkas> algun programa como camtasia para linux?
<arkas> si quiero cancelar el proceso de un programa como puedo hacerlo?
<Tiffon> nas
 * x-mint  dew!!
<Lopulus> hola quiero instalar esto: http://mario.stencyl.net/public/Stencyl-full.tar.gz
<Lopulus> como hago?
<yz3p> unzip y haces que es en el archivo README
<Lopulus> yz3p, gracias
<Lopulus> hola muchachos descarge esto stencyl-full a traves de wget... como hago para instalarlo?
<yz3pD> como instalar wget?
<Lopulus> en terminal
<Lopulus> wget y la url
<yz3pD> sudo apt-get install wget
<yz3pD> cual url?
<Lopulus> lo que descargue es stencyl
<yz3pD> wget http://ejemplo.com/archivo.zip
<Lopulus> claro
<Lopulus> .tar.gz
<dosfin_> Hola a todos
<dosfin_> quería preguntarles lo siguiente
<dosfin_> ¿saben si desde apache se puede apuntar un directorio a otro servidor?
<dosfin_> es decir
<dosfin_> por ejemplo
<dosfin_> dominio1.com - Apunta a una IP
<dosfin_> dominio1.com/directorio - que apunte a otro servidor (con otra IP)
<yz3pD> Dynamic DNS ?
<yz3pD> tinyurl.com?
<dosfin_> osea, no desde Apache...¿se podría llegar a hacer desde los DNS?
<yz3pD> puedes haer con tinyurl.com
<yz3pD> *hacer
<mahack> hola
<mahack> Hola
<mahack> hay alguien
<sanzante> mahack: si quieres hacer una pregunta lo mejor es que la hagas directamente, si alguien la lee y sabe la respuesta te contestará cuando pueda....
<mahack> podeis decirme si se me ha aplicado el cloack por favor
<sanzante> cloack?
<Guest15573> Buenas
<Eduardo_> instale Ubuntu en un portatil Vaio con W8 instalado tambien por mi, pero no me deja instalar ni el Grub ni Lilo, alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> has desactivado secure boot?
<Eduardo_> si, elimine todas las opciones de UEFI, o sea, elimine es W8 de fabrica, parti de nuevo el HDD e instale una copia
<Eduardo_> BTW Perdon por no poner tildes
<mimecar> para que has quitado Windows?
<mimecar> Ubuntu puede estar en el mismo equipo
<mimecar> si has desactivado en la bios secure boot, te tiene que dejar poner Grub
<Eduardo_> lo siento mimecar problemas de red
<Eduardo_> leiste lo ultimo que escribi?
<mimecar> no
<lastenga> buenos días (o tardes) tengo una consulta rápida
<lastenga> ¿Qué distribución liviana me recomiendan para un equipo con 512 de ram?, lo vamos a donar a una fundación
<mimecar> prueba xubuntu / lubuntu
<lastenga> Eso pensaba, me voy a decantar por Lubuntu
<lastenga> porque xubuntu es como pesado :S para 512 de ram
<mimecar> las dos son muy similares
<lastenga> la otra vez probé Xubuntu pero XFCE es más pesado :S
<mimecar> no podrás usar ningún programa "tradicional" en ese equipo
<lastenga> sí, eso es claro. Pero me imagino que solo lo usarán para redactar cartas y esas cosas
<mimecar> nada de libreoffice ni firefox
<lastenga> Sí, navegación la verdad es que no, es un poco apartado e internet no hay
<yz3pD> firefox→midori
<yz3pD> libreoffice→abiword + gnumeric
<lastenga> por la compatibilidad de los documentos preferiría Libreoffice, pero bueno de alguna forma se las arreglarán
<yz3pD> tambien es possible que libreoffice+lubuntu funcionan con 512 mb ram pero muy lento
<Eduardo_> mimecar: te decia
<Eduardo_> elimine todas las opciones UEFI, desactive Secure Boot, en fin, todo lo que se necesita para intyalar W8 pirata y despues Ubuntu
<yz3pD> pardon espanol no es mi lengua materna, que se sinifica mimecar?
<lastenga> yz3pD, Gracias hermano. Voy a instalar primero Puppy linux mejor, para tener seguridad, si no me funciona el Libre Office pues le borro e instalo Lubuntu. Gracias!"
<mimecar> Eduardo_, ¿qué error te da al instalar grub?
<yz3pD> lubuntu es mas pesado que puppy llinux
<Eduardo_> simplemente eso, no se pudo instalar Grub, no me da ningun codigo ni nada de eso, lo mismo con Lilo, no se pudo instalar Lilo y ya
<mimecar> no puedes usar lilo
<Eduardo_> yz3pD: es un nick name solamente
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<lastenga> yz3pD, Thanks :) what language do you speak?
<Eduardo_> 14.04
<Eduardo_> Ah verdad, el Lilo fue tratando de instalar Debian
<mimecar> si no puede instalar grub te tiene que dar algún mensaje
<yz3pD> lastenga, i speak german, english and spanish, i'm from germany and want to train mi spanish a little bit ;)
<Eduardo_> Estaba pensando que tal vez podria ser por la cantidad de particiones en mi HDD, asi que deje las de Ubuntu en Logicas, pero ni asi
<lastenga> yz3pD, hahahaha ok, thanks :)
<mimecar> como mucho tendrás 2 particiones de Windows y 3 de Ubuntu
<Eduardo_> no, solo dice no se pudo instalar Grub, nada mas
<mimecar> ¿cuántas particiones tiene tu disco?
<Eduardo_> 1 de 350 MB, 1 de 500 GB y el resto libre (400 GB)
<mimecar> entonces sólo tienes dos particiones
<mimecar> pon / en una primaria y el resto en lógicas
<Eduardo_> Si, por eso no deje la opcion de las particiones como una opcion principal
<mimecar> si tu disco usa MBR puedes tener 3 particiones primarias y 1 extendida
<Eduardo_> Tambien hice eso, pero tampoco, tambien trate con la opcion de que instalara en el espacio libre contiguo y nada
<mimecar> define las particiones a mano
<Eduardo_> tambien lo hice a mano, / primaria /home logico y swap, tambien todas a mano logicas y tambien todas a mano primarias
<mimecar> tu disco usa MBR o GPC?
<Eduardo_> GPC
<mimecar> entonces no tienes límite de primarias
<mimecar> cuando te de un error al instalar grub pasa a una consola y mira si da más información
<mimecar> o inicia con un Live USB y reinstala desde consola grub
<Eduardo_> bueno, cuando me mande el error veo cual es y me paso por aca de nuevo
<Eduardo_> gracias mimecar, quedo AFK
<VeronicaRumbo> hola
<VeronicaRumbo> hay alguien?
<Vero> ?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Vero> bien
<GridCube> :)
<Vero> mi pregunta es, alguien sabe como configurar un router en ubuntu
<Vero> ?
<GridCube> enchufa el router a la internet, enchufa la computadora al router. listo.
<Vero> hace poco me instalaron un router, para una conexión por fibra óptica, y ahora no puedo conectarme a internet desde ubuntu
<Vero> no
<GridCube> mmm
<Vero> no es tan facil, lo había sido con el modem viejo pero ahora
<GridCube> tenes acceso al router desde ubuntu?
<Vero> donde debería verlo
<Vero> ?
<GridCube> osea abri cualquier navegador y anda a 192.168.1.1
<GridCube> o la ip que sea el router
<Vero> disculpa la ignorancia pero como se la IP del router=
<GridCube> ifconfig
<GridCube> pero el 99% de las veces es 192.168.1.1
<Vero> bien :)
<Vero> en caso de que no lo vea?
<GridCube> proba ver que ip esta viendo ifconfig
<Vero> pregunto desde ya porque cuando me "vaya a ubuntu" me tendré que desconectar del chat
<Vero> no estoy en ubuntu ahora, si estuviese no podría conectarme a interner :(
<GridCube> tambien podes probar usar un usuario invitado
<GridCube> y ver si se conecta a internet
<yz3pD> Vero, puedes usar "hostname -I" para tu ip
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> yz3pD, i para la ip del router que hace el dhcp¿?
<yz3pD> tu ip por ejemplo 192.168.1.23 → 192.168.1.1
<yz3pD> pero no es siempre 192.168.1.1 puede ser algo: 192.168.x.1
<Vero> bien bien, no sé mucho de estas cuestiones.... la cosa es, inicio ubuntu y pongo en la terminal la dirección ip?
<Vero> que deberia pasar?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> en el navegador
<GridCube> te deberia abrir la pagina de configuración del router
<Vero> ciert
<Vero> *cierto
<GridCube> Vero, si es la maquina que estas usando ahora
<Vero> si, es
<GridCube> podes intentar acceder al router desde aca
<Vero> pero estoy en W******
<GridCube> da igual
<GridCube> vas a ver como se ve el router
<GridCube> si desde ubuntu no podes entonces hay un problema de conección
<Vero> bien
<GridCube> ubuntu podria no estar entendiendo el driver de tu placa de red por ejemplo
<Vero> la IP a la que refieren es lo mismo qeu la IP pública?
<GridCube> o cualquier otra cosa
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> es tu ip de intranet
<Vero> ah, bien
<Vero> ahi va, acá puse 192.168.1.1 y me salió el logo de mi proovedor pidiendo nombre de usuario y contraseña
<Vero> lo mismo debería salir en ubuntu pues
<Vero> voy a ir a probar
<GridCube> aja
<Vero> luego vuelvo y les cuento como me fue
<Vero> puse el ip en el navegador.. no se dio por enterado..
<Vero> como sospechaba no reconoce el modem/router
<Vero> pero no se como hacer para que lo reconozca... espero que sea compatible!
<Vero> reitero la pregunta inicial, alguien sabe como "instalar" un modem/router?
<Vero> siempre se hacía casi solo eso
<Vero> pero me instalaron uno ahora y no hay modo de hacerlo andar en ubuntu
<mimecar> los routers no se instalan
<mimecar> te dan la conexión directamente
<Vero> bueno pero este no
<mimecar> el router da conexión a tu equipo por un cable de red
<Vero> eso es lo que me dicen los "técnicos" que hicieron la instalación, que tiene que andar solo, pero algo no anda claramente, y como ellos linux no manejan...
<mimecar> da lo mismo el sistema operativo que uses
<mimecar> conectas el cable de red y tienes conexión
<Vero> puse la ip en el navegador, acá en W**** me muestra lo que tiene que mostrar, en ubuntu no
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene que poder usar tu tarjeta de red sin hacer nada
<Vero> pero el cable de red está conectado, si no no estaría chateado acá ahora
<Vero> lo sé
<Vero> pero entonces por qué no se conecta?
<mimecar> ¿estás usando Ubuntu 14.04?
<Vero> 10.04
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte
<Vero> si :(
<mimecar> tienes que usar una versión con soporte
<Vero> y con eso dices que anda? es que hasta hace dos días internet (y todo lo demás) andaba bien
<Vero> hasta que instalaron internet por fibra ópitca
<Vero> *óptica
<mimecar> tu versión no tiene actualizaciones ni repositorios
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos e instala la 14.04
<Vero> bien
<Vero> eso haré. Primero tengo que descargarla y lo demás
<mimecar> ¿no te han salido avisos en el sistema diciendo que no tienes soporte?
<Vero> no
<Vero> y yo actualizaba los repositorios de vez en cuando (desde synaptic)
<mimecar> dejó de tener soporte para escritorio en Mayo de 2013
<Vero> yo sé que los sistemas dejan de tener soporte a los dos años aprox pero como me seguía andando bien...
<Vero> puedo al instalar el 14.04 no tocar la partición home para conservar los archivos y eso, e instalar lo demás?
<mimecar> puedes pero haz una copia de los datos en un disco externo
<Vero> bien
<Vero> si yo antes de instalar pruebo con el live CD ya debería entrar a internet sin problemas no?
<mimecar> debería
<Vero> bueno, lo puse a descargar, luego vere si anda
<Vero> muchas gracias por la ayuda!
 * x-mint  nas o/
<lastenga> Al fin de cuentas me fuí con Lubuntu y corre muy bien en 512
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-01
<crash_x> que tal ubunteros
<crash_x> alguien sabe como instalar remastersys en 14.04?
<ramrebol> Hola. Instale gnomeShell. Todo ok, solo que la primera vez que arranco cualquier programa (ej: cuando abro un directorio) se demora, ya la segunda vez corre rapido. ¿Saben como puedo hacer que no se demore la primera vez?
<ramrebol> o es muy mala mi pregunta quizas :/
<abailarri> Saludos. Cuando intento instalar truecrypt en mi ubuntu 14, pone el siguiente mensage: Se SUPRIMIRAN los paquetes siguientes:
<abailarri>   google-chrome-stable:i386 libappindicator1:i386 libindicator7:i386
<abailarri> por que se suprime chromee?
<yz3pD> como qieres intalar truecrypt?
<yz3pD> y porque? para truecrypt no hay updates en el futuro
<InjectioN_01> hola
<InjectioN_01> buenas
<InjectioN_01> una instalacion de virtual box
<InjectioN_01> necesito ppa?
<yz3pD> no
<yz3pD> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<InjectioN_01> entonces primero actualizo
<InjectioN_01> con sudo apt-get update
<InjectioN_01> ?
<InjectioN_01> luego sudo apt-get install virtual box?
<InjectioN_01> y  esto que es?
<InjectioN_01> wget -c http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.10-93012.vbox-extpack
<InjectioN_01> y creo acordarme que necesitaba dar perminsos al usuario de virtual box
<InjectioN_01> con sudo adduser o nose que no me acuerdo
<InjectioN_01> !registro
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<InjectioN_01> !restablecer password
<kubot> InjectioN_01: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<InjectioN_01> resetear una password
<InjectioN_01> ?
<GridCube> !detalles | InjectioN_01
<kubot> InjectioN_01: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<InjectioN_01> perdona,
<InjectioN_01> necesito mi password del irc
<InjectioN_01> me dice que es invalid password
<InjectioN_01> como envio un email de restablexcer
<InjectioN_01> la password del irc
<InjectioN_01> no me acuerdod del comando
<Eduardo_> Hola, hola
<Eduardo_> Yo de nuevo, sigo presentando problemas al momento de la instlación del Grub, :( Ya estoy en la pantalla del error ¿Qué debo hacer para saber dónde está el error?
<neilmalk> hola
<neilmalk> alguien me echa una mano con nautilus-actions?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<neilmalk> :S
<mimecar> resumiendo, p
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<neilmalk> estoy intentando copiar mis nautilus-actions a otra maquina pero no encuentro donde las guarda el programa. He leido que se guardan en gconf, pero al mirar ,ahi no estan. Tambien he mirado en .config y tampoco estan. Alguna idea?
<mimecar> gconf no se usa
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<neilmalk> 14.04
<mimecar> Gnome usa DCONF para guardar la información
<mimecar> ¿te sale el paquete nautilus-actions en los repositorios?
<neilmalk> lo tengo instalado si es eso lo que quieres preguntar
<mimecar> ¿de los repositorios oficiales?
<neilmalk> uso el escritorio por defecto de ubuntu 14.04 , no uso gnome
<mimecar> estás usando Gnome con Unity como gestor de ventanas
<neilmalk> pue seso
<neilmalk> :)
<neilmalk> el tema es que no encuentro donde se guardan los script que genera "nautilus-actions"
<mimecar> ¿has instalado la herramienta de configuración de nautilus-actions?
<neilmalk> si, claro
<mimecar> en esa herramienta añades las acciones que quieres
<neilmalk> en la maquina nueva he creado con esa herramienta una accion y la he llamado "caraplasma", he lanzado un find -name "caraplasma*" dentro del /home pero no me saca nada
<neilmalk> mimecar, si, eso lo se, asi es como defini mis acciones en la maquina vieja, lo que quiero es llevarlas a la nueva sin tener que reescribirlas una por una
<mimecar> por curiosidad, ¿qué versión de Gnome tenía la máquina viejta?
<neilmalk> la misma
<neilmalk> ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> ...
<Artemis3> neilmalk, añade -type f
<mimecar> copia los archivos en la misma ruta
<neilmalk> gracias por el tip Artemis3
<neilmalk> muy bien mimecar, y donde estan?
<Eduardo_> El error que me sale al instalar es: "La instalación de GRUB ha fallado. No se puede instlar el paquete <<grub-pc>> en <</target/>>. El sistema no podrá arancar sin el cargador de arranque GRUB"
<mimecar> .config, .local....
<mimecar> también podías copiar los datos del usuario antiguo en el nuevo directamente
<mimecar> ajustando los permisos después
<neilmalk> ahi ya he mirado y solo hay en .config un fichero de configuracion ,pero no tiene info de las "actions"
<neilmalk> no quiero copiar el usuario entero pq en ese home hay mucha "basura"
<mimecar> deberías tenerlo en .config/nautilus-actions
<neilmalk> ahi solo hay el fichero de configuracion del programa, pero las acciones las guarda en otro siot
<neilmalk> sitio
<Artemis3> Eduardo_, si sabes cual es el disco pones sudo grub-install /dev/sdb por ejemplo
<neilmalk> nada el find no tira nada en todo el /home
<Artemis3> tal vez no es caraplasma :3
<Artemis3> prueba *plasma* o *cara*
<neilmalk> de eso estoy seguro
<neilmalk> le he puesto "caraplasma" acordandome de Rajoy
<neilmalk> xDD
<neilmalk> alguien lo llamaba asi en twitter y me hizo gracia
<arkas> hola gente ahora mismo estoy instalando el ubuntu desktop en un ssd de 30gb me dais algunos consejos en como establecer las particiones?
<successus> salud
<Artemis3> arkas, ah pues yo diria, particionado manual... de hecho formatear a mano donde van los datos :)
<Artemis3> arkas, y no haría swap.. y dejaria una (pequeña) parte sin particionar
<Artemis3> arkas, eso es para poder hacer mkfs.ext4 -o ^has_journal <- ext4 sin journal :3
<Artemis3> arkas, hmm y tmpfs para /tmp y amigos
<aukun> para instalar virtualbox que debo sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.3?
<aukun> cual es el install que debo poner?
<chilicuil> aukun: solo "virtualbox", sin embargo debes tener en cuenta que esa es la version "ose" (version open source), para usar la version completa (privativa) debes descargarlo desde la pagina oficial, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<chilicuil> aukun: corrijo, la version que se distribuye con Ubuntu (al menos desde precise) es la version completa, al parecer hace tiempo combinaron ambas versiones, entonces da lo mismo desde donde lo instales.., solo que en la pagina oficial igual tendras una version mas reciente, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<aukun> ya lo instale gracias por la informacion voy a probar
<aukun_> alguien me puede ayudar con el virtualbox
<aukun_> me genera un error ->
<aukun_> AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS (or by the host OS). (VERR_SVM_DISABLED).
<zerick> aukun_, tienes activada la virtualizacion por hardware (en la BIOS) ?
<aukun_> buff ni idea donde mas o menos tendria que buscar en la bios?
<Eduardo_> Si elimino las particiones con el Disk Utility, puedo deshacer esa acción?
<aukun_> conozco mi bios pero nunca he tocado esa opcion
<aukun_> y no recuerdo haberla visto
<aukun_> por cierto he de decir que la memoria ssd le puse un wasp de 8 gb i va rapidissimo ubuntu
<chilicuil> aukun_: cada bios es diferente, tendras que reiniciar el equipo y buscarla, si no la encuentras, entonces virtualbox no podra usar las caracteristicas avanzadas de virtualizacion, sin ellas, igual deberia dejar ejecutar las maquinas virtuales, ve a opciones y deshabilita amd-v
<aukun_> ok tengo que buscar entonces una opcion de amd-v
<aukun_> mucho mas rapido que windows
<aukun_> salgo voy a la bios
<aukun> funciona correctamente virtualbox excepto que quiero acceder a la bios desde virtualbox y no puedo
<zerick> aukun, te funcionaba antes ? en esa misma PC /
<zerick> ?
<aukun> ahora me funciona mejor pero no puedo acceder a la bios desde virtualbox
<aukun> no me lee ningun disco duro que tendria que ser la imagen vdi
<TrueNhero> amigos quien me presta cuidado acerca de un ext4 que se automonta como solo lectura
<chulis> uso xubuntu y por error elimine el icono del wifi pero no logro volver a ponerlo ¿algien me echa una mano?
<yz3pD> chulis, nm-applet en terminal
<chulis> eso ya lo hice pero no vi ningun resultado
 * x-mint  buenas o/ 
<Eduardo_> Buenas, tengo problemas con la instalacion del mi sistema operativo, mas especifico, con el GRUB, cuando instalo grub-pc me da la opcion de esocger donde quiero instalarlo, escojo /dev/sda (que es mi disco duro) y me manda un error:  GRUB failed to install to the following devices: ?Alguna recomendacion?
<mimecar> ¿lo estás instalando desde la consola?
<Eduardo_> si he tratado de todas las formas posibles, pero nada, cuando instalo grafico, me sale error de instalacion de grub en el /target/
<mimecar> pon el error completo que sale en la consola en pastebin
<Eduardo_> Este es las opciones de instalacion http://pastebin.com/eHpu4S5k y, este es el error http://pastebin.com/e8VJiapH
<mimecar> por qué usas grub-pc?
<Eduardo_> porque la instalacion grafica me mandaba un error al momento de instalar grub, me decia eso, error al instalar grub-pc en /target/
<Eduardo_> perdon, grub
<mimecar> Grub se pone en el MBR
<mimecar> si tu disco usa GPC, no tendría MBR
<mimecar> aunque debería soportarlo
<Eduardo_> elimine el disco completo, reinstale guindos con mbr, no entiendo donde estoy fallando
<Eduardo_> windows*
<arp-> Alguien sabe si Skype esta caido?
<chofi> hla
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-02
<Niki> HHHolaaaa
<aukun> hola
<aukun> a nivel de sistema es posible desde ubuntu que reconozca los tres ultimos caracteres i en funcion de eso ponga un tipo de icono u otro como en windows?
<aukun> estoy intentando ejecutar un arxivo bash desde terminal i parece que no es posible
<aukun> alguien me puede ayudar?
<glz_jorge> hola, puedo intentar ayudarte aukun
<chilicuil> aukun: es un script?, estas seguro que deseas ejecutarlo?, por lo general no deberias ejecutar programas de terceras fuentes.., si de todas formas quieres ejecutarlo puedes hacerlo asi: $ bash ruta/script
<glz_jorge> puedes verificar si tiene permisos de ejecucion??
<glz_jorge> con el comando ll y ver si tiene x de ejecucion en la lista de permisos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> alguien vivo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tengo este error
<[]^OsAmA^[]> Session error : GStreamer encontró un error general de flujo. (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2856)
<aukun> winrar in ubuntu?
<aukun> ok solutionated
<aukun> como passar links de escritorio de windows a links en ubuntu
<aukun> ?
<successus> salud
<InjectioN_01> hola
<yz3pD> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<InjectioN_01> hola buenas
<InjectioN_01> necesito cloak
<InjectioN_01> acabo de registrar mi nick
<InjectioN_01> y quiero instalar tor!
<InjectioN_01> qeria saber cual es la manera correcta de instalarlo
<InjectioN_01> alguien esta buceando por la red
<successus> res
<successus> salud
<yz3pD> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fzeta> cómo tiene que ser.
<InjectioN_0111> injection tas
<InjectioN_01> dim
<InjectioN_01> a tus ordenes, no te conectes por freenode
<InjectioN_01> vente al server
<InjectioN_0111> aw
<InjectioN_0111> exit
<ramrebol> Hola. Instale la 14.04 y no puedo encender la wifi. Alguien sabe que pudo haber pasado?
<yz3pD> ramrebol: no driver en linux ... puede ser
<ramrebol> servia los dos años anteriores a este
<ramrebol> de hecho, ya tenia instalada la 14.04 desde mayo y no me dio probs, y ahora quise reinstalarla.
<yz3pD> puede ser que necesita driver especial que no hay en linux normalmente
<ramrebol> es que antes no me habia dado problemas, incluso ya le habia instalado la version 14.04 y no me dio problema.
<chilicuil> el abi del kernel de linux es inestable, que un driver funcione en versiones anteriores no significa que funcione en versiones posteriores, sugiero que busques un cable de red, te conectes y pruebes con la busqueda de drivers
<ramrebol> chilicuil: ahora estoy con cable de red y no me sugiere drivers (ademas del nvidia)
<chilicuil> ramrebol: podrias ejecutar $ lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit  ?
<ramrebol> chilicuil: http://pastebin.com/9bZSgiCX
<ramrebol> reinicio y vuelvo
<InjectioN_01> (rfkill list wifi).
<danes> alo, alguien sabe como arreglar vidalia para usar la red de tor? me sale este error:(process:2491): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender="(null)" (inactive) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.DBus"
<danes> o algun nvegador aparte de vidalia que pueda instalar para usar tor?
 * x-mint  buenas o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ramrebol> Hola. Instale la version 14.04. Todo estaba ok hasta que instale el driver nvidia sugerido y ahora se queda colgado (pegado) antes de llegar a la pantalla donde uno pone nombre de usuario y contraseña. Sera posible alguna solucion a esto? (en vez de reinstalar todo)
<ramrebol> Buscaria en google, pero no puedo porque no me arranca la parte grafica.
<ramrebol> la tarjeta es: nvidia GF108M
<argo> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<thelover> m4v: Me vas a comer los huevos, hijo de la gran puta, fascista.
<ramrebol_> he estado batallando para instalar mi driver de tarjeta de video nvidia. Como puedo saber que tarjeta estoy usando? alguien conoce un comando?
<cousteau> lspci | grep VGA
<cousteau> y además si tienes nvidia bien instalado, en nvidia-settings saldrá
<cousteau> ramrebol_, ^
<ramrebol_> perfecto cousteau , gracias
<cousteau> de nada :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-03
<ergoproxy> hola
<ergoproxy>  me gustaria descargar drivers,utilidades y manuales de mi placa base y veo que tienen ftp,pero no se añadirlo en filezilla,me sabrian ayudar?
<ergoproxy> la placa es marca gigabyte
<cousteau> seguramente tengan https también
<cousteau> de todas formas creo recordar que el navegador de archivos soporta FTP directamente
<cousteau> (bueno, Nautilus lo soportaba; el nuevo que creo que se llama Files no lo sé)
<ergoproxy> si  tienen http y ftp, pero me gustaria probar y aprender
<cousteau> y probablemente Firefox también
<cousteau> ah...  de filezilla no sé
<cousteau> de todas formas creo que eso es más para administrar FTP que sólo para descargar
<ergoproxy> ya, creo que por ahora desisto y descargo normal
<aukun> no hay curlew en ubuntu?
<successus> salud
<chulis> alguien me puede decir como volver a recuperar el icono wifi del panel? uso xubuntu
<chulis> no está en el area de notificación
<mimecar> instala xubuntu-desktop
<chulis> mimecar con  sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> Operación inválida: xubuntu-desktop
<chulis> no se supone que ya lo tengo instalado al usar xubuntu
<chulis> ?
<chulis> eyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<chulis> xubuntu-desktop ya está en su versión más reciente
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ....
<chulis> me dice que ya lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> entonces te debería salir el applet de redes
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si te sale
<chulis> con el usuario nuevo si sale pero como hago para que salga en este usuario?
<mimecar> tiene que salirte igual en el usuario antiguo
<mimecar> ¿estás añadiendo el widget correcto?
<chulis> tengo añadido el area de notificacion que se supone que tiene que tener el icono wifi pero el caso es que no lo tiene
<mimecar> ¿en XFCE aparece el icono en el área de notificaciones?
<chulis> me aparece la bateria reloj etc
<chulis> pero no el icono wifi
<chulis> incluso elimine el panel y lo cree de nuevo a ver si sale y tampoco
<mimecar> no estoy seguro que te tenga que salir en el área de notificaciones
<mimecar> el reloj no sale, eso seguro
<chulis> ok el reloj no porque se lo añadi
<chulis> pero el wifi no está para añadirlo
<chulis> añadi trafico de red el tiempo y reloj
<chulis> podria eleminar el usuario antiguo y quedarme con el nuevo solo que si que aparece el wifi?
<mimecar> poder puedes
<chulis> es que no veo otra solucion para elegir el wifi que quiero
<mimecar> asegurate que no es un applet independiente
<chulis> no existe applet especifico del wifi
<mimecar> nm-applet
<chulis> si pero no se como hacer para que aparezca en el panel
<AndroidGol> Hola , hay algun canal de ayuda para android en español ?
<mimecar> AndroidGol, en freenode no
<AndroidGol> ahh ¿y como es eso?  ¿acaso android es tan sencillo para no tener un canal de ayuda en español?
<mimecar> en freenode no hay
<mimecar> en otras redes puede que exista
<AndroidGol> en que otras redes podria haber?
<mimecar> en el IRC Hispano
<AndroidGol> en el irc hispano bien siempre y cuando sea un canl de ayuda no un canal dedicado a provocar baneos en cuanto alguien escriba o consulte algo
<AndroidGol> cual es la clave o el comando escrito para entrar a la red hispano? , ¿podrian facilitarmela ?
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<AndroidGol> gracias y para obtener el listado de canales de ayuda del irc hispano ¿ que comando uso si no hay items para eso?
<mimecar> usa las opciones de tu cliente de IRC
<AndroidGol> el que uso yiene muy escasas opciones pero hasta ahora es el que mejor funciona que haya probado
<mimecar> tendrás que usar otro cliente o buscar los comandos en la Web del hispanbo
<mimecar> hispano
<AndroidGol> voy a probar
<AndroidGol> bueno yo queria un comando de este tipo #hispano-es o parecido para entrar desde mi app android irc
<mimecar> ya te he dado el comando
<mimecar> si no lo admite tu aplicación, busca otra
<mimecar> recuerda que te has metido en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> y las dudas relacionadas con Android no entran en la temática del canal
<AndroidGol> con ese solo puedo entrar usando el navegador y con el software que tengo de android 2.3 no se lleva bien en uso con la web de freenode via navegador
<AndroidGol> necesito un comando de enlance directo con el canal de ayuda de android en español para no hacerlo desde el navegador
<mimecar> si estás conectado usando el Webchat de freenode
<mimecar> NO puedes conectarte a otra red de IRC
<chulis> mimecar no podria restablacer el panel para que quede como cuando instale xubuntu?
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas de configuración
<chulis> con sus valores por defecto me refiero
<mimecar> no se si xfce usa .local para los datos, tendrás que buscarlo
<chulis> me temo que no veo esa carpeta
<mimecar> es una carpeta oculta
<chulis> tampoco aparece
<mimecar> la tienes en tu carpeta de usuario
<AndroidGol> bien entoces ante la imposibilidad de conectarme al hispano ayuda android en español  voy a crear un canal de android  en español , raro que nadie haya querido crearlo hasta ahora porque tendria exito y utilidad
<mimecar> AndroidGol, mientras cumpla las reglas de Freenode...
<chulis> si tengo local si
<chulis> podria cambiar de administrador?
<mimecar> qué entiendes por cambiar de administrador?
<AndroidGol> no habran reglas ni limites ni baneos solo android y android
<chulis> poner de administrador a otro usuario
<mimecar> AndroidGol, tiene que cumplir las reglas de Freenode, y sí, tendrá baneos
<mimecar> chulis, si añades al usuario con visudo, sí
<AndroidGol> prohibido prohibir   ese sera el lema de mi canal android en español que cada cual haga lo que quiere el android libre es lo que cuenta
<mimecar> AndroidGol, pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> el offtopic ya ha durado un rato
<chulis> teniendo la carpeta local como puedo volver a restaurar el panel?
<mimecar> comprueba antes si la configuración de XFCE está dentro
<AndroidGol> mimecar como es que todavia no podeis banear por la Id del hardware en vez de hacerlo por ip?
<chulis> hay varias carpetas dentro de .local cual tengo que ver
<mimecar> AndroidGol, pasa por favor a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> chulis, tendrás que buscarlo en Google o explorar
<chulis> ok
 * x-mint  buenas o/
<AndroidGol> mimecar en ubuntu-es-cafe no hay nadie ¿ estan de vacaciones?
<mimecar> 14 personas
<AndroidGol> a mi no me sale ninguno con la app pero en ubuntu si
<mimecar> hay 14
<AndroidGol> igual esw que me han medio-baneado en ese canal
<mimecar> por qué te van a banear?
<AndroidGol> porque discrepo de sus oipiniones y eso no les gusta
<mimecar> no digas tonterias
<mimecar> salvo que te estás conectando por un proxy, de momento no has dicho nada
<AndroidGol> lo que llamas proxy para mi es escudo
<mimecar> sigue en el otro canal
<AndroidGol> cloak , proxy al final vienen a ser lo mismo una herramienta o recurso para ocultar y proteger tu ID
<mimecar> sigue en el otro canal, deja este para soporte
<AndroidGol> y aqui se criminaliza en exceso
<AndroidGol> ok mimecar me voy a ver si en el otro dispositivo android minipc ya se han descargado los 4 torrents en pelis
<mimecar> si para ti "criminalizar" es bloquear a un usuario que se salta las expulsiones
<mimecar> y no acepta la expulsión durante un tiempo, sí, se criminaliza
<AndroidGol> expulsiones siempre indebidas es un crimen ademas de una gran injusticia
<mimecar> por no respetar las reglas del canal
<mimecar> son temporales siempre que no las evadas
<wicope> es más difícil llevarse mal que llevarse bien.. lo fácil es llevarse bien
<mimecar> no eres el primer usuario que ha sido expulsado del canal, otros han cumplido el tiempo y se les ha quitado
<AndroidGol> las reglas o las imposiciones caprichosas de alguien despota
<AndroidGol> bien para quitarme el disgusto tengo en mente comprarme un nuevo minipc android el Ten Go go tv recording  tdt de segunda generacion doble nucleo y así  se me pasa el mal rato y me entretengo , ademas así ya tendre mi tercer minipc android o sea 3 ordenadores a un precio muy bajo , a grandes males grandes soluciones
<mimecar> pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<AndroidGol> no hay nadie en ese canal o esta vacio para mi
<mimecar> hay 15 usuarios
<mimecar> si quieres seguir, tendrás que pasar al otro canal
<AndroidGol> a mi no me apqarecen preo voy a ver otra vez por si me han quitado esa especie rara de semi-baneo
<mimecar> de momento no estás baneado
<wicope>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<wicope> Hola. Como se le puede dar prioridad a los paquetes del navegador web para que no se me desconecte del irc cuando tengo al conexión de internet saturada. gracias
<yz3pD> cual navigator? yo puedo usar firefox y irc
<wicope> cualquier navegador, supongo que será algo sobre qos, ..
<wicope> uso el irc en el mismo navegador
<yz3pD> es puede ser la problema, yo uso firefox + hexchat
<wicope> yo uso chromium + webchat
<javier_> alguine me puede ayudar a quitarle el solo lectura a una sd?
<mimecar> ¿has desconectado bien la SD la última vez?
<javier_> pues le estoy haciendo el favor a laguien
<javier_> la sd no es mia
<javier_> es de un celular
<mimecar> si la ha sacaod mal pued etener errores
<mimecar> con las herramientas de disco deberías poder comprobarlo
<javier_> ok
<javier_> pero quiero formatear y no mme deja
<mimecar> comprueba primero si tiene errores
<mimecar> si vas a formatear la SD, que lo haga él con el teléfono
<javier_> mm y desde el pc que puedo hacer para quitarle el solo lectura?
<mimecar> 1º si la SD tiene errores no te dejará montarla para escritura
<mimecar> 2º la SD no puede estar montada
<mimecar> 3º si la SD tiene un fallo físico, no podrás montarla para escribir
<mimecar> ¿por qué no quieres formatearla con el teléfono?
<javier_> porque no se como se hace
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo usa el teléfono?
<javier_> ademas no lo tengo aqui
<javier_> no está aqui el teléfono
<mimecar> ok, comprueba si la SD tiene errores
<mimecar> vas a tardar más tiempo de esta forma, pero es tu tiempo
<javier_> estoy buscando una aplicacion para eso
<mimecar> el administrador de discos que viene con Ubuntu puede buscar los errores
<javier_> pero no veo la opcion de comprovar errores
<mimecar> ¿has desmontado la SD antes?
<javier_> si
<mimecar> pon una captura de pantalla del administrador de discos con la SD seleccionada
<javier_> ok
<javier_> donde la envio?
<mimecar> Imagebin, Dropbox, Google Drive...
<javier_> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0401o_JkGsoTVZWMjJhTzZvUjA/edit?usp=sharing
<mimecar> es una SD de 2 GB?
<javier_> si
<mimecar> si pulsas en los engranajes no te salen las opciones?
<mimecar> acabarás bastante antes si formateas desde el teléfono
<mimecar> suponiendo que la SD no esté dañada
<javier_> solo salen 3 opcionnes habilitadas
<javier_> ya me trajerón el celular
<_LuseR_> javier_, mkdosfs -c -F16 /dev/sdb1/
<_LuseR_> y la opcion -F no creo que no hace falta definirla
<_LuseR_> en este caso, pporque F16 es por defecto
<_LuseR_> desmontada la unidad!!!
<javier_> eso es para cambiar de la solo lectura?
<_LuseR_> javier_, espera un momentin tfno
<javier_> ok
<_LuseR_> a ver javier
<_LuseR_> eso era para formatear la particion, algo lei arriba de que querias formatearla no?
<javier_> si el gran problema es
<_LuseR_> lo de montarla en modo escritura es raro eso eh?
<javier_> que quiero quitarle lo de solo lectura
<_LuseR_> porque por defecto se montan en modo lectura escritura
<javier_> entonces que hago?
<_LuseR_> has toqueteado tu fichero fstab??
<javier_> de la sd?
<_LuseR_> nop de tu sistema
<javier_> no se cual es ese
<_LuseR_> el de tu ordenador
<_LuseR_> el fichero /etc/fstab de tu ubuntu
<javier_> no
<javier_> porue?
<_LuseR_> ese fichero define el orden y modo de montaje de las particiones del equipo y de otras que puedas conectar...
<_LuseR_> por saber...
<_LuseR_> porque es raro que la tarjeta se monte en modo de solo lectura...
<_LuseR_> /dev/sda1        /boot            ext3        defaults         1   2
<_LuseR_> esa es una linea de mi fstab
<_LuseR_> explica como montar la primera particion...
<_LuseR_> si quieres probar a montar la unidad en modo rw...
<_LuseR_> aunque no se porque por defecto debiera hacerlo asi
<_LuseR_> perdo0na tfno de nuevo
<_LuseR_> joder!
<javier_> que debo hacer pasa soluciona lo de solo lectura mas rápido?
<_LuseR_> no hay cosa que mas me moleste que suene el tfno cuando uno esta ocupado
<_LuseR_> pues dos llamadas
<_LuseR_> y javi habra pensado que le tomaba el pelo...
<_LuseR_> mount -w /dev/sxx /mnt/directorio.que.haya.creado.yo
<_LuseR_> por si vuelve
<_LuseR_> aunque -w es por defecto, a ver que error arroja
<_LuseR_> mejor sudo mount... que estamos en ubuntu xd
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<tarregas> Hola a todos!
<tarregas> actualmente y tras la instalación de linux mint 17, mi sistema de sonido creative Z503 sólo reproduce sonido en los altavoces central, e izquierdos, no así en los derechos y subwoofer. No sé a qué puede ser debido.... ya he modificado el archivo sudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf poniéndole a 6 canales, pero nada de nada, sigo igual..... a qué puede ser debido?? (tengo una audigy SE)
<mimecar> si necesitas soporte de Mint tendrás que preguntar en su canal
<mimecar> o en #ubuntu-es-cafe (si hay algún usuario de esa versión)
<tarregas> en ubuntu pasa exactamente lo mismo....
<tarregas> también lo he probado....
<mimecar> ¿tienes ahora instalado en el equipo Ubuntu?
<tarregas> siç
<tarregas> si
<mimecar> ¿qué versión?
<tarregas> 14.04
<tarregas> en 13.10 no pasa ésto....
<tarregas> tanto en live, como en su posterior instalación
<mimecar> ¿has revisado los logs del sistema?
<tarregas> no...
<tarregas> pero, como te decía, ya pasa en su versión live
<mimecar> si pasa en Live quiere decir que el driver que usas o no funciona
<mimecar> o le faltan opciones de configuración
<tarregas> eso creo...
<tarregas> el driver te refieres a pulseaudio o al de la tarjeta SB?
<mimecar> pulseaudio se encarga del sonido
<mimecar> pero tendrás que configurarle que tipo de tarjeta tienes
<tarregas> la tarjeta y el sistema de sonido lo reconoce.... pero no suenan parte de ellos...
<tarregas> unos si y otros no...
<tarregas> muy raro...
<mimecar> has configurado la tarjeta para decirle el número de canales que tiene?
<tarregas> si, 6
<tarregas> y los veo...
<mimecar> dentro de Gnome o modificando archicos del sistema
<tarregas> en ambos...
<tarregas> tiene que algo, alsa?
<tarregas> por casualidad?
<mimecar> tiene que algo?
<tarregas> tiene que ver, en todo esto, alsa?
<tarregas> por si acaso?
<mimecar> aunque uses pulseaudio , alsa está en algunas aplicaicones
<tarregas> ok
<tarregas> si te digo la verdad, no sé a qué puede ser debido....
<tarregas> es bastante raro...
<tarregas> la primera vez que me ocurre
<mimecar> 1º deja los archivos originales y modifica cosas de una en una
<mimecar> 2º revisa los logs del sistema
<tarregas> es un sistema limpio recién instalado....
<mimecar> y?
<tarregas> los logs, si se parte ya mal desde el principio y sigo igual.....
<mimecar> si hay un error aparecerá en los logs
<tarregas> los intento ver, por si acaso
<tarregas> ok
<tarregas> si te parece bien memecar, mañana seguimos y voy viendo cosas..., te parece?
<tarregas> no obstante, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!
<mimecar> ok
<tarregas> mismo sitio.... pero un poco antes,.... ok?
<tarregas> muchas gracias!!
<tarregas> Hasta mañana!
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-27
<dkbas> who is adrian
<adrian> dkbas, why?
<dkbas> i have a friend
<dkbas> he's name is adrisn
<dkbas> nothind
<dkbas> g
<dkbas> sorry
<GridCube> ahaha
<GridCube> XD
<WyRe> buenas tardes
<WyRe> alguien usa samba? para compartir archivos en red con PCs que son Windows? xD
<GridCube> !alguien | WyRe
<kubot> WyRe: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<WyRe> GridCube, necesito configurar una carpeta compartida desde ubuntu usando samba
<WyRe> pero no me aparece en la red local de windows
<WyRe> no me aparece ni siquiera el equipo de ubuntu
<WyRe> el equipo de ubuntu sí mapea la red local
<WyRe> pero el que tiene windows mapea la red y los encuentra todos excepto el que tiene ubuntu
<WyRe> he instalado todo, samba, samba-config, cifs-utils, winbind
<WyRe> y juraría que todo está configurado correcto
<WyRe> y el archivo está bien compartido
<WyRe> pero no puedo ver ni siquiera el equipo con ubuntu
<GridCube> WyRe: yo no sé, siempre tomé de windows hacia linux no alreves, probaste compartir usando gigolo?
<GridCube> tambien podes servir el directorio usando ssh y un cliente en lamaquina de windows, como filezilla
<WyRe> GridCube, mmm estoy haciendo pruebas y resulta que puedo acceder al directorio compartido
<WyRe> pero tiene que ser manualmente
<WyRe> osea que tengo que escribir la ip del PC en la barra del navegador
<WyRe> no lo mapea en la pestaña de red
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no lo sé, lo siento
<kurama10> WyRe: si va a mapear primeo lo tienes que conectar
<kurama10> como si fuera igual una unidad de red
<kurama10> de windows
<kurama10> tienen el mismo principio
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=conectar+unidad+de+red+windows+7+samba
<kurama10> http://www.ite.educacion.es/formacion/materiales/130/cd/redesubuntu/ubuntu-SaberMas/desde_windows_7_a_ubuntu.html
<WyRe> kurama10, pero eso será cosa de la configuración de samba, no?
<kurama10> yep
<kurama10> me imagino que ya haz leido manuales y haz revisado los logs del sistenma para ver que error te marca
<kurama10> ??
<WyRe> kurama10, estoy leyendo lo que me pasaste xD
<kurama10> osea que entonces no habias investigado
<kurama10> :s
<WyRe> kurama10, el problema es que si uso la ip, cuando el dhcp la cambie
<WyRe> se perderá el acceso, no?
<WyRe> kurama10, tendría que configurarle la ip manual, no?
<kurama10> asi es
<kurama10> principio baisco
<kurama10> por eso siempre que pongas un servidor de algo tiene que ser ip fija o en el dhcp reservar la ip
<successus> salud o/
<david__> hola
<david__> alquien sabe como reproducir videos de youtube de forma aceptable en ubuntu mate para raspberry pi?
<WyRe> hola chicos, tengo una duda sobre samba, puedo acceder al recurso compartido que creo si escribo la IP en mi PC con W7
<WyRe> pero de algún modo el PC con Ubuntu no se lista en la pestaña de "Red" de mi W7
<WyRe> me han comentado que puede tener que ver con la dirección de difussión (broadcasting) pero no sé cómo puedo corregir esto
<WyRe> algien tiene alguna idea :D
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-28
<sergiodechile> como puedo cambiar el color desde 24bit a 16bit?
<sergiodechile> :|
<Artemis3v> que video tienes?
<sergiodechile> ati radeon
<sergiodechile> x1200
<Artemis3v> uy
<sergiodechile> anda bien :)
<Artemis3v> pero para que la quieres en 16bit? tiene 128m de ram
<Artemis3v> es suficiente para un escritorio
<sergiodechile> intento correr el motoracer 1 pero me dice q lo haga en modo de 16 bit
<Artemis3v> hmm
<Artemis3v> te corre el cube?
<sergiodechile> lei por ahí que debo editar el /etc/X11/xorg.conf, pero no existe en mi equipo
<Artemis3v> es muy antigua
<sergiodechile> compiz?
<Artemis3v> no eso no
<Artemis3v> es un fps
<sergiodechile> no lo e probado
<Artemis3v> assault cube?
<sergiodechile> pero al ojo, mi equipo debe estar a 24bit
<Artemis3v> ese el que recuerdo de memoria funcionaba con 3d antiguo
<Artemis3v> yo diria dejarlo como esta
<sergiodechile> tendria q instalarlo, verlo y contarte
<Artemis3v> el escritorio se te va ver feo
<Artemis3v> por un juego no vale la pena
<sergiodechile> aaa
<sergiodechile> pero asi como lo tengo se ve todo bien
<sergiodechile> con buena aceleracion
<sergiodechile> debe estar a 24bit
<Artemis3v> si se llama assaultcube tal cual
<Artemis3v> instala a ver
<Artemis3v> solo por probar
<sergiodechile> ok
<Artemis3v> esta en el repositorio
<sergiodechile> ok, te cuento como me va
<Artemis3v> hasta donde veo debe funcionar con el driver (libre) radeon
<Artemis3v> ese modelo
<sergiodechile> instale el privativo
<Artemis3v> ah
<sergiodechile> y no noté diferencia
<Artemis3v> no se si será mejor o peor.
<Artemis3v> puede ser mas inestable
<Artemis3v> bueno mientras funcione
<sergiodechile> claro, es probable
<Artemis3v> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Artemis3v> en teoria debe funcionar sin hacer nada
<Artemis3v> al recien instalar
<Artemis3v> pero con fglrx no se
<sergiodechile> disculpa, me equivoque. en realidad el privativo es del procesador solamente
<Artemis3v> ah?
<Artemis3v> bueno
<sergiodechile> solo driver de procesador es privativo en mi equipo
<Artemis3v> del procesador?
<Artemis3v> no sera otra cosa?
<sergiodechile> si
<sergiodechile> "Usando Processor microcode firmware for AMC CPUs desde amd64-microcode (privativo)"
<sergiodechile> AMD
<Artemis3v> si se de esos pero es para corregir bugs y cosas asi
<sergiodechile> solo ese
<Artemis3v> bueno
<Artemis3v> no importa
<Artemis3v> lo importante es que usas radeon
<Artemis3v> el driver de xorg
<sergiodechile> si
<sergiodechile> ya. en el cube tengo entre 25 y 30 fps
<sergiodechile> por momentos sube casi a 40
<sergiodechile> pero fluctua entre los 25 y 30 aprox
<Artemis3v> lo importante es que sirve
<sergiodechile> la cosa es que quiero bajar desde 24bit a 16bit y nose como lo hago :|
<Artemis3v> seguramente añadiendo una línea en /etc/X11/xorg.conf y si no lo tienes será mas divertido aún, un esfuerzo probablemente innecesario.
<Artemis3v> Option "DepthBits" "integer"
<sergiodechile> esa linea de "Option ...." en que archivo va?
<ceibal> eibal
<tresmundos> Hola buenos dias estimados amigos, alguien a instalado el famoso Ruby y el RVM
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-29
<dantrix> Buenas noches, tengo un amigo que tiene la version 14.04, quiere jugar al world of warcraft pero tiene un problema con el grafico, le sale el puntero edl mouse y la musica pero no puede jugar, lo usa a traves del wine
<sergiodechile> estimados, buenas noches
<sergiodechile> tengo ubuntuMATE 15.04 y necesito poner modo 16 bit de color ¿alguien puede indicarme como hacerlo?
<erik__> tan bien que se ve Kubuntu 15.04
<erik__> y tan malo que me salio
<successus> salud o/
<ggomez91> salud!
<dobled467> o/
<norman> ubuntu mate?
<mimecar> y la pregunta es...?
<qmas> holaaa, alguien?
<mimecar> no hay nadie
<mimecar> 51 personas sin cortarte
<kurama10> ya se fueron todos
<qmas> jajajajja
<qmas> asi ya me caen bien
<norman> programa para pegar subtitulos a video?
<qmas> alguien sabe de dns?
<ggomez91> hola
<qmas> tengo un lio con un subdominio y recorde que hace 3años no uso el irc jaajajja
<qmas> -.- 51 personas, 10 estraterrestres y nadie responde si quieres un hola u_u que mala educacion
<loda> hola hola hola
<norman> hola
<norman> jaja
<qmas> jajajajajaj pense que harian que losestraterrestres tuvieran una mala impresion de nuestros modales jajajajja
<qmas> alguno sabe de dns?
<norman> uso Arista pero no me convence
<norman> Alguien a instalado openfoam
<waflessnet_> qmas, que quieres hacer ?
<qmas> creo que ya resolvi
<qmas> es que tengo un subdominio, pero no se en que tipo de registro dns agregarlo
<qmas> se supone que cada subdominio requiere un registro dns, verdad?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-30
<loscar> buenas!!
<ivedci89> hola tengo un drama con ssh en ubuntu
<ivedci89> he hecho el archivo .ssh/id_rsa.pub y lo pase al servidor como authori...  pero aun me pide cntraseña.. ???
<ivedci89> me funciona con otros servidores menos con este de ahora en cuestion..
<ivedci89> creo que he encontrado la solucion:
<ivedci89> #AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ivedci89> quitar el maldito numeral o almuadillo ese
<ivedci89> en el archivo de configuracion: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ivedci89> chau saludos y gracias ja...
<Patero-ng> chao amigo
<ivedci89> hola, nono... no se soluciono asi... y lo extraño es que como root puedo conectarme, pero no con mi usuario...
<ivedci89> o sea, me pide password... pero la idea de la clave rsa era que no me pida password
<successus> salud o/
<filisko> Hola, cómo puedo desinstalar paquetes en Ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> puedes usar el gestor de paquetes
<filisko> pero que al eliminar un paquete que traiga la instalación
<filisko> no me desinstale todos los demás paquetes que trae Ubuntu
<filisko> lo de metapackage
<mimecar> si desinstalas un metapaquete no se desintalan los otros paquetes
<filisko> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop
<filisko> si desinstalo uno de esos paquetes
<filisko> se desinstala todo
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres quitar ese paquete?
<mimecar> si quitas un paquete crítico se elimina medio sistema
<filisko> brasero es un paquete crítico? xD
<filisko> o empathy ... ?
<filisko> :S
<mimecar> puede ser una dependencia de Gnome
<mimecar> y si quitas Gnome...
<filisko> como va a ser brasero una dependencia de Gnome?
<filisko> o empathy?
<filisko> o firefox? *_*
<mimecar> si deinstalas brasero te quita muchos paquetes de gnome?
<filisko> no, me quita todo lo que ubuntu-desktop trae
<mimecar> si es un paquete base de gnome no lo puedes quitar
<ivedci89> respecto a mis preguntas de hoy mas temprano, sobre la conexion ssh sin pass... la solucion la hallé en http://saleman.blog.com.es/2009/04/15/conexion-via-ssh-sin-password-a-maquina-remota-5947097/ se comprueban los permisos en el home servidor o en su defecto se debe poner StrictModes a NO, aunque no es recomendable... los permisos deben estar solo para el propietario, de lo contrario sshd rechaza la conexion con llave rsa ya que cualquier usuario podr
<x23> hola
<x23> no puedo crear particiones ni tabla de particiones en una usb
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<ivedci89> mimecar ... x23 quiere crear particiones ni tabla de particiones
<ivedci89> *mimecar ... x23 quiere crear particiones y/o tabla de particiones
<ivedci89> x23: ubuntu? qué version? ¿el gnome-disks qué te arroja en la sección estimación?
<x23> ivedci89, ubuntu 14.04
<x23> ivedci89, error durante la entrada/salida en gparted cuando intento crear tabla de particiones
<ivedci89> olvidate... fijate si podes recuperar algun dato valioso... pero no tengas esperanzas el disco esta roto.
<x23> ivedci89, no me interesan los datos
<x23> ivedci89, pero ya no puedo usar la memoria
<ivedci89> ¿cual memoria?
<x23> ivedci89, es una memoria usb
<ivedci89> ram o hdd
<ivedci89> ahh
<ivedci89> y no... esta roto
<x23> ivedci89, que significa?
<x23> ivedci89, ya no funciona?
<ivedci89> tiralo
<x23> ivedci89, mierda, la acabo de comprar
<x23> ivedci89, es de 16 G
<ivedci89> normalmente una memoria flash dura entre cuatro y diez años... pero a veces ocurre que te venden memorias truchas... y (%=)&/=$·
<ivedci89> me ha pasado
<ivedci89> en taringa hay bastante info sobre memorias flsh truchas...
<ivedci89> cómo reconocerlas etc..
<x23> ivedci89, no creo sea trucha, la compré en una tienda establecida
<ivedci89> por empezar fijate que te arroja el comando: lsusb si es Toshiba o Kington... o marca reconocida... sino, será trucha.
<ivedci89> pues pueden truchar el plastico pero no los chip internos...
<ivedci89> mis pendrivers todos dicen toshiba o kingston o sandisk ... los que me dicen otra marka resultaron como papel de cohetes...
<x23> ivedci89, Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0930:6544 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (2GB)
<x23> ivedci89, Disco /dev/sde: 15.5 GB, 15512174592 bytes
<x23> 64 cabezas, 32 sectores/pista, 14793 cilindros, 30297216 sectores en total
<x23> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<x23> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<x23> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<x23> Identificador del disco: 0x2ad0feff
<ivedci89> muy extraño... parece buen
<ivedci89> bueno
<x23> ivedci89, tengo que decir que estuve grabando isos con dd
<ivedci89> revisa el usb, pruebalo en otra compu, y sino ve a llevarlo de regreso a la tienda IT
<ivedci89> bueno pero eso la tienda no lo sabe jajaja
<ivedci89> Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 102 Flash Drive / HEMA Flash Drive 2 GB / PNY Attache 4GB Stick    ESTE ES UNO QUE ...compre hace poco. y va de lujo... pero la primera que lo formatie le meti una imagen de disco con dd y me dio un poco de problemas, tuve que formatearlo desde gnome-disks
<ivedci89> luego si me funciono desde gparted
<ivedci89> bueno x23...me rajo...
<x23> gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-31
<skinny> hola a todos
<skinny> es como que nadie esta actibo en este canal
<skinny> chicos andan por aki
<skinny> ya que en la otra sala no quieren que se hable espanol
<spectrum> noo
<spectrum> estamos todos fuera del canal.
<skinny> por que?
<spectrum> hay por lo menos 30 personas aqui.
<skinny> el asunto es que beo que solo hablamos tu y yo
<spectrum> los europeos duermen los latinos se despertan
<skinny> si tienes toda la rrazon pero el mojor momento para trabajar en algo del sistema es durante la noche
<ivedci89> hola tengo una aplicacion web viej, de varios archivos, que esta llena de cosas similares a style="background-color: #E0E0E0; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);" y ahora puedo ordenar y dejarlo mas bonito con css... conozco la funcion buscar y reemplazar de la mayoria de los editores... pero, nada que me elimine todos los stile diferentes que hay... alguna sugerencia?
<ivedci89> puf... eso se llama expresiones regulares... y geany al menos lo tiene
<Jocker> Qué tal?
<sergiodechile> hola
<Jocker> ¿Todo tranquilo?
<sergiodechile> parece q si
<Vlixes> al parecer si
<Vlixes> sergiodechile, de Stgo.?
<sergiodechile> vivo en Los Angeles, Chilke
<sergiodechile> y tu de chile igual?
<Vlixes> Sí, ahora estoy en Stgo. Trabajando, pero soy de Reñaca
<sergiodechile> trabajas en TI?
<Vlixes> sergiodechile, sip, en Entel
<sergiodechile> aa wena
<Vlixes> hace, casí 4 meses xD
<sergiodechile> yo llevo ya 4 años en Sonda, la conoces?
<Vlixes> si
<Vlixes> cómo te va allá, todo bien, mucho trabajo?
<sergiodechile> depende, hay dias flojos y dias con artos llamados
<sergiodechile> usuarios simpaticos y usuarios idiotas XD
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-gnu-manifesto-turns-thirty
<AlexLikeRock> ya tenemos 30 años de  GNU  :)))))))))
<Jocker> Che ¿Qué piensan de Ubuntu Phone?
<AlexLikeRock> ubuntu phone, no es mas q otro metodo lucrativo con la comunidad  voluntaria , q no le daran un solo centabo
<AlexLikeRock> para seguir enriqueciendo al dueño de ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock>  ya que esto es una compañia, y no es una fundacion sin animo de lucro como lo es MOZILLA  con su firefox OS
<AlexLikeRock> eso opino Jocker
<Jocker> Claro porque yo pensaba comprarme uno aunque todavía no haya llegado a Argentina
<AlexLikeRock> arias un error
<Jocker> ¿Y de Plasma Mobile? ¿Qué pensás? Estaba muy encondido
<AlexLikeRock> https://www.mozilla.org/es-AR/firefox/os/1.3/
<Jocker> ¿Y eso?
<chebit> hola. que recomiendan Ati o nVidia ?
<AlexLikeRock> nvidia es mas amigable con el kernel  Linux  desde años atras,
<AlexLikeRock> ati, apenas se empiesa a incorporar con linux, mas  amigable...
<chebit> AlexLieRock gracias por el dato
<sheratan> hola a todos
<sheratan> tengo problemas con la instalación de myslq-server-5.6
<sheratan> he visto que es un bug, pero no encontro forma de poder evitarlo o repararlo por ningun sitio
<sheratan> el error devuelto es el siguiente: "
<sheratan> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete mysql-server-5.6 (--configure):
<sheratan>  el paquete mysql-server-5.6 no está listo para configurarse
<sheratan>  no se puede configurar (estado actual `half-installed')
<sheratan> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<sheratan>  mysql-server-5.6
<sheratan> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Jocker> Hola
<Jocker> ¿Alguno sabe como registrar el nick?
<zeroeszero> Hola
<Creppy> Hola
<Creppy> ¿Qué cuentan?
<Creppy> xD
<G0> Ola
<Creppy> ¿Todo bien??
<Limpik> hi
<Limpik> can anyone help me translate few strings to spanish?
<sebita21> hola
<sebita21> alguien me puede dar una mano
<sebita21> me pasé a 64 bit
<sebita21> y no me aparecen los goverandos
<sebita21> solo esta powersave y rendimiento
<erAbuelo> buenas
<sadalsuud> hola gente ... una pregunta ... estoy en kubuntu, pero no encuentro el archivo .bashrc ...
<sadalsuud> eso dónde está en kubuntu??
<balloons> sadalsuud, no es diferente en kubuntu
<balloons> afaik
<sadalsuud> pues que supuesamente es un archivo que está en el mi home oculto pero no hay nada ...
<erAbuelo> re
<balloons> sadalsuud, créalo? touch ~/.bashrc
<sadalsuud> humm ... ahh bueno gracias :D voy a probar
<sadalsuud> soy nuevo
<erAbuelo> como miraste si estaba?
<sadalsuud> pues fui a mirar en dolphin los archivos ocultos y solo estaba el archivo que guarda el historial de los comandos usados en la consla
<erAbuelo> ok
<balloons> sadalsuud, ;-). soy nuevo en habla español. todos somos nuevos en la primera
<sadalsuud> ... dónde vive balloons ?
<balloons> US
<balloons> Florida, y tu?
<sadalsuud> yo Colombia
<sadalsuud> y dónde aprendió español?
<balloons> desde 3 meses
<balloons> no comprendo cosas complejas, pero yo como hablar
<sadalsuud> ahh bien, y le gusta el español?
<balloons> me gustaría hablar español con mi amigos
<balloons> con todos
<sadalsuud> yo estoy aprendiendo inglés, pero no sé hablarlo.
<sadalsuud> Es mas fácil para mi leer
<balloons> jaja, mi también para espaõl
<balloons> así, habla en IRC mejor facíl
<sadalsuud> jejeje
<sadalsuud> a mi me gusta del inglés es que las palabras son cortas
<sadalsuud> bueno, la mayoría
<balloons> LOL
<ivedci89> !ubuntu-es
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntu-es'.
<balloons> yo estoy aprendiendo adjetivos de español. son muy grande
<Akemi> xD
<sadalsuud> si hay muchos, yo empecé un curso de inglés esta semana
<balloons> si hay muchos?
<balloons> buena suerte. Good luck on learning English!
<sadalsuud> pues si, hay varias formas de calificar algo
<balloons> cierto
<sadalsuud>  y le guta la música de algún cantante que cante en español?
<ivedci89> !cafe
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cafe'.
<sadalsuud> café coffe
<sadalsuud> !Tunja
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'Tunja'.
<sadalsuud> humm ... interesante
<sadalsuud> kubot,
<balloons> sadalsuud, si. escoucho música de guitarra. flamenco
<balloons> sadalsuud, también, faldo
<sadalsuud> faldo?
<balloons> es portugués
<balloons> pero, junto
<sadalsuud> ahhh ok no había escuchado, sí es cerca
<sadalsuud> jajaj
<balloons> "madredeus"
<balloons> mm.. tu sé 'rodrigo y gabriela'?
<sadalsuud> no los he escuchado. Madredeus es instrumental
<sadalsuud> ahhh no ... sí cantan.
<balloons> si si
<sadalsuud> no conocía
<balloons> bonita
<sadalsuud> si
<balloons> No puedo describir en español. pero yo lo como
<sadalsuud> jjjejeje canta muy bonito, "Ao Longe O Mar"
<balloons> en ingles, the women's voice is haunting
<balloons> hauntingly beautiful.
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<balloons> sadalsuud, tu sé 'Gipsy Kings'?
<sadalsuud> jajjaa ella tiene una voz muy alta, parece como opera.
<sadalsuud> si yo lo es he escuchado
<sadalsuud> yo no sabía que gispy kings eran franceses jajjaaj
<balloons> si, parece como opera. escuchas 'o mar'. es mi favorito
<balloons> Oi!
<balloons> mi tampoco. lol
<balloons> yo aprendo cosa
<sadalsuud> esa canción es muy tranquila... no conocía ese grupo
<balloons> tu comprendo esa canción en portugués?
<balloons> escoucho, nunca comprendo :-)
<balloons> ahora, comprendo un poco
<sadalsuud> no yo no alcanzo a entender, el portugués es entendible cuando hablan, pero como ella canta así alto: no. Lo único que entiendo es : o mar jajajja
<balloons> antes, yo no sé español cuando escucho. ahora, comprendo un poco, porque yo sé un poco de español
<sadalsuud> bonito jaja a mi me pasa con inglés uno se alegra cuando entiende cositas de una canción
<balloons> jaja :-) pero, mas inglés canciones a entiender
<balloons> ^^ pobre oración, yo creo
<balloons> you quiero dice tú tienes mas inglés canciones que me
<balloons> parece también pobre oracíon :p
<sadalsuud> pobre oración?
<balloons> A poor sentence?
<sadalsuud> ahh ok entiendo
<balloons> :) cena para mí. Hasta otro rato sadalsuud
<sadalsuud> vale balloons, saludos
<balloons> O, una palabra mejor para 'sentence'?
<balloons> Así que aprendo
<sadalsuud> hum yo entiendo que es pobre la oración por el sentido. Yo diría la oración no tiene coherencia o está mal formada
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-01
<tet> hola
<tet> tengo un problema, e actuaaaalizado el sistema y ahora no puedo utilizar la clave, me dice que es incorrecta
<tet> la password, tengo kubuntu hace pocos días uso dual-boot
<sadalsuud> hola tet
<sadalsuud> y antes de la actualización qué tenía?? es raro que pase algo así después de una actualización
<sebita21> hola
<sebita21> hay alguien que  me pueda ayudar
<sebita21> me aparecen sólo dos opciones del proce performance y powesave
<sebita21> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<sebita21> Linux seba-Inspiron-N4050 3.16.0-45-generic #60~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:23 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebita21> por que no aparece el ondemand
<cos77> hola
<cos77> alguien me puede ayudar con bash en ubuntu?
<cos77> es referente a los arrays en bash
<successus> salud o/
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero hacer una copia del teléfono, pero no encuentro la ubicación, en la ventana aparece la dirección mtp://[usb:002,003]/, pero no lo localizo bien... ¿Cual sería la ruta?
<MrTulias> Me despista los dos puntos y la doble barra esa, y no localizo mtp
<GridCube> MrTulias: es un accesso de red
<GridCube> no esta montado
<GridCube> usa el mtp, media transference protocol
<GridCube> para entrar al dispositivo
<MrTulias> ¿Acceso de red? Lo tengo enchufado por usb
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero asi es como funciona
<GridCube> !mtp
<GridCube> tal ves "red" no es correcto
<GridCube> quise decir que es un accesso a traves de un protocolo particular
<GridCube> no esta montado como un directorio de linux
<GridCube> !kubot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kubot'.
<GridCube> !mtp
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mtp'.
<MrTulias> ah, vale. Creía que estaría en media, por eso no lo encontraba. Gracias
<GridCube> MrTulias: una cosa queyo hago para evitar el problema es usar ssh para entrar al telefono P:
<MrTulias> Bueh, lo he intentado veces, pero lo de las comunicaciones lo llevo mal, me lío con lo de las claves, puertos y esas historias. Para cuando sepa :p
<successus> salud o/
<roger_35> :)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-02
<ricard> me compre un procesador intel y aparte de cargarme el socket de la placa base con el dedo sucio de pasta termica toque la parte interior,me he quedado sin cpu es un intel g 3450
<ricard> alguna espuesta porfavor estoy enfermo del corazon y estoy atacado de los nervios
<mimecar> no hay ninguna respuesta
<mimecar> llevalo a una tienda por si lo pueden arreglar
<ricard> mimecar, pero puede haber afectado?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> pero lo que es seguro es que pasta termica en los pines de la placa base no es bueno
<ricard> no es en la placa base es en el procesador
<mimecar> en los pines del procesador?
<ricard> bueno este procesador no tiene pines
<mimecar> las conexiones del socket
<ricard> etan limpias porque le ponen una placa nueva
<mimecar> llevalo a una tienda para que lo miren
<ricard> gracias mimecar
<tresmundos> Hola estimados amigos alguien a trabajado o instalado Ruby or Rails junto con RVM + gemes + doodle install
<Xago> hola amigos...sé que es Domingo, y no quisiera molestarlos, pero me estoy cansando de que se me esté congelando la laptop. Se queda totalmente congelado, no puedo entrar en modo terminal, ni nada. Debo apagarlo completamente.
<Xago> quién tiene información de qué hacer en estos casos?
<Xago> tengo la versión 15.04
<mimecar> comprueba sectores defectuosos y RAM
<Xago> la RAM pareciera estar bien...pero cómo compruebo que esté trabajando correctamente?
<Xago> psensor?
<mimecar> hay Live CD que hacen esos chequeos
<tresmundos> nadie a trabajado con RVM RUBY ON RAILS + GEMAS
<mimecar> tresmundos, tendrás más posibilidades en un foro o en un canal de Ruby
<Xago> tengo live CD, en la oficina. Pero qué debería ejecutar, amigo?
<tresmundos> gracias mimecar
<tresmundos> join #Ruby
<Xago> "/"
<mimecar> busca alguna ISO de chequeo del sistema
<Xago> sugerencia para partir?
<mimecar> puede ser que Ubuntu Server tenga esa opción
<mimecar> tendrás que investigar
<Xago> vale... tengo un CD de Ubuntu Server :)
<Xago> gracias, mañana haré esa revisión
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<aramaki> ecit
<aramaki> exit
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-01
<mranderson> Hola usuarios de ubuntu-es, tengo un pequeño problema con mi distribución de teclado, en cada inicio de sesion de ubuntu debo utilizar "setxkbmap es" ya que no queda configurada con esta denominacion que uso, es decir, si reinicio la PC, tendre que usar nuevamente este comando para dejarlo configurado a mi distribucion de español, podrían ayudarme.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estás usando?
<mranderson> 16.04 lts
<mimecar> entra en la configuración de escritorio de Gnome
<mimecar> y comprueba que está bien seleccionado el idioma
<mranderson> No, i used localectl "set-x11-keymap es"
<mranderson> Resulta que no estaba haciendo la configuracion del teclado para el gestor grafico
<mranderson> Al hacer un "localectl status" la ultima linea devolvia X11=n/a
<mranderson> Thanks mimecar
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-02
<n-iCe> hola
<terrible> buenas tengo una pregunta sobre el libreoffice cuando trato de pegar algo en la hoja de texto siempre me sale unas opciones como puedo evitar esa opcion y que pegue el contenido automaticamente sin preguntarme nada???
<terrible> perdon en la hoja de calculo
<Gajim> buenas
<Gajim> ando queriendo configurar un dominio que se puede ver solo en intranet para no estar poniendo la ip del server, pero solo logro que el dominio funcione en el mismo server mas no en las demas maquinas conectadas a la misma red, alguna idea? gracias
<Gajim> m4v o/
<Maca> Hola, buenas tardes. Me gustaría que alguien me oriente o me ayude a resolver un problema en LibreOffice Writer. He estado buscando por google y por bing, y no encuentro a lo que me refiero: se trata de una tabla, en Writer, y quiero que esa tabla se mantenga en su posición fija, independientemente de que si hay una continuación de párrafo. Por ejemplo, un párrafo y debajo una tabla. Si en el párrafo sigo escribiendo, la tabla se desplaza hacia abajo. Lo 
<Maca> Alguien sabe cómo o algún truco?? Se lo agradecería mucho a quien me ayude, porque resulta que estoy haciendo una plantilla para mi empresa, demostrando que LibreOffice y el opensource, tiene muy buena capacidad, incluso más manejable que el Office de Microsoft. Por tanto, es para mañana y debo presentarlo. Me gustaría que alguien me lo dijera, ya que muchos de mis compañeros se quejan de que en M. Office se muevan tablas e imágenes a donde le de la gan
<mimecar> las tablas se posicionan a nivel de párrafo
<mimecar> una opción es quebrar el flujo de texto (en las propiedades de la tabla)
<mimecar> te deja la tabla a principio de la página y se hace independiente de lo que escribas antes
<Maca> mmm
<Maca> es que tengo varias tablas seguidas, separadas por un espacio. Y es justo ese espacio, que si por accidente alguien escribe o pulsa tab se salta la tabla hacia abajo,  y es un fatídico al modificar todo.  O sea, en propiedades de la tabla, observo que hay una casilla "Text Flow" "Break", será ese?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> parece que las deja fijas
<Maca> activé, y desactivé "Allow table to split across pages and columns", y en ese espacio de entre tablas, si doy un tab, la tabla sigue bajando
<Maca> además como que come a la primera tabla, la primera tabla se ha desaparecido al activar "Break" en la segunda tabla... no lo entiendo la verdad
<mimecar> si activas la opción de quebrar y lo dejas como viene por defecto la tabla se queda fija en la siguiente página
<mimecar> si haces lo mismo en una segunda tabla, la tabla va al inicio de la siguiente página
<Maca> Ahhhh
<Maca> no es lo que me interesa, poque no puede estar por norma de la empresa que cada tabla esté sóla cada página
<mimecar> es lo más parecido a lo que necesitas
<Maca> Te paso la plantilla?, y miras a ver si eres capaz de poner fijas las tablas tal como están puestas?
<Maca> es que trato de aprender el truco, pero no lo veo, sinceramente
<mimecar> lo máximo que he encontrado es dejar la tabla fija
<Maca> perdona por mi torpeza pero con el calor que hace aquí me vuelvo más torpe jajajaj
<mimecar> con dos tablas parece que no se puede hacer en la misma hoja
<Maca> claro, y es lo que me piden
<Maca> en la empresa
<mimecar> tendrás que investigar más si con la opción de quebrar se puede hacer
<Maca> y como voy añadiendo muchas cosas, en el Office de Windows la tabla se modifica todo por accidente, y con ello su contenido (flechas, imágenes etc...)
<Maca> ok, pero no veo otra forma
<Maca> ni con el ancla ni con el wrap me dejan
<Maca> me temo que no se puede... pero al menos, sí se puede bloquear y agrupar un conjunto de imágenes
<mimecar> el ancla es para imágenes
<Maca> claro
<Maca> pues nada...
<mimecar> pregunta en algún canal de libreoffice
<Maca> a ver si algún día en el futuro implementan esa mejora
<Maca> si, por ahora no, ya que estoy cansado...
<Maca> De todas formas, muchas gracias por tu paciencia
<mimecar> ok
<Maca> Bueno, voy desconectarme del pc, que ya llevo muchas horas... Que tengan buen día a todos presentes en el canal!! Ciao!!
<Guest89809> hola, alguien podria ayudarme a configurar un Ubuntu para acceso remoto desde otro Ubuntu?
<Guest89809> ya tengo configurado y corriendo un host de no-ip para entrar siempre con el mismo dominio
<Guest89809> y tengo abierto el puerto 5500 y 5900 en el router
<mimecar> tendrás que permitir conexiones al puerto que usa SSH
<Guest89809> de que manera?
<mimecar> en tu red local redirecciona el puerto
<mimecar> en no-ip, tendrás que investigarlo
<Guest89809> como hago eso? no entiendo de tema redes
<mimecar> en tu red local entra en el router y redirecciona los puertos
<mimecar> los pasos dependen de cada modelo
<Guest89809> eso es para conectarme a traves del protocolo ssh?
<Guest89809> y si quiero hacerlo desde el protocolo vnc?
<mimecar> tendrás que montar un servidor en el ordenador y redireccionar puertos
<Guest89809> pero en todos los tutoriales no hablan de eso
<Guest89809> http://somebooks.es/?p=6198
<Guest89809> una vez me pude conectar hace varios años y era sensillo
<Guest89809> sencillo
<mimecar> ya, pero no es lo mismo hacerlo desde tu red local que de otro servidor
<Guest89809> todo este tiempo vengo usando Teamviewer, pero quiero dejar de usar software privativo
<mimecar> Teamviewer no tiene esa limitación
<Guest89809> lo raro es q hace unos años, no recuerdo si con la 12.02 pude entrar desde otro ordenador sin montar un servidor
<mimecar> para conectarte a otro equipo tienes que tener un servidor
<mimecar> instalado de serie o de forma manual
<Guest89809> estoy viendo como instalar un servidor ssh
<Guest89809> https://youtu.be/0YAHuCZ_NM4
<Guest89809> pero se conecta por consola, yo lo que busco es conectarme de modo grafico como si fuese un Teamviewer o un Logmein
<mimecar> SSH y escritorio remoto son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> pero la configuración es muy similar
<mimecar> al final tienes que redireccionar puertos del router al equipo que tiene el servidor instalado
<Guest89809> o sea q no puedo acceder aunque sea de forma no segura? sin ssh?
<mimecar> tienes que redireccionar puertos
<mimecar> y nunca accedas sin usar una conexión segura
<Guest89809> si ya tengo abierto el puerto 5500 y el 5900 q segun lei usa el acceso remoto
<Guest89809> se que no es recomendable, pero necesito entrar aunq sea de forma no segura
<Guest89809> para ir entendiendo
<mimecar> no
<Guest89809> lo del ssh es complicado, no entiendo la relacion del ssh con el acceso remoto, por ejemplo usando remmina
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el servidor del escritorio remoto en el ordenador? sí / no
<Guest89809> si
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el router para que redireccione al ordenador? sí / no
<Guest89809> si como dije antes abri esos 2 puertos
<mimecar> abrir o redireccionar?
<Guest89809> lo hice en la parte de Port forwarding en el router
<mimecar> ok, ¿dónde está el problema?
<Guest89809> que no puedo acceder
<Guest89809> tira error de conexion
<mimecar> te conectas al servidor remoto (sales de tu red) y luego te vuelves a conectar?
<Guest89809> incluso probe poniendo directamente la ip del ordenador remoto, pensando que tal vez el daemon de no-ip no este funcionando correctamente
<mimecar> no-ip no ve la red local
<Guest89809> ?
<Guest89809> no entendi
<mimecar> no-ip no puede acceder a la IP del  ordenador remoto
<mimecar> accede al router e indirectamente a un ordenador
<Guest89809> no ip esta corriendo en el ordenado remoto
<Guest89809> como no podia conectarme a ese host, probe directamente poniendo la ip del ordenador remoto
<mimecar> desde la red local has comprobado que funciona el escritorio remoto verdad?
<ivedci89> Guest89809: probaste hamachi ????   crea una red lan virtual y te olvidas de los routers y los puertos etc ... en linux re facil usarlo.
<Guest89809> https://db.tt/Nh5vR0gG
<Guest89809> como lo compruebo
<mimecar> conecta desde otro ordenador que esté en el mismo rango de red
<Guest89809> pregunto, si hago ping a la ip del ordenador remoto, deberia devolverme algo no?
<Guest89809> porq no me devuelve nada
<mimecar> no te puede devolver nada si estás saliendo de tu red
<Guest89809> pero si hago ping a google.com y me devuelve!
<Guest89809> hago ping a 181.165.131.153 y no me devuelve
<Guest89809> no entiendo de redes :(
<mimecar> 181... es la IP de tu red local?
<Guest89809> la maquina q quiero acceder
<mimecar> equipo => no-ip => router => conexión directa con el equipo que dice el router
<Guest89809> que estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> ¿es esa la conexión que estás haciendo?
<mimecar> faltará algo
<mimecar> Guest89809, ¿es esa la conexión que estás haciendo?
<Guest89809> en la maquina q quiero acceder tengo el port forwardeado, el no-ip corriendo, y el remote desktop configurado
<Guest89809> estoy en otra mquina, la del trabajo, y quiero acceder
<Guest89809> con el remmina
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el escritorio remoto funciona en red local verdad?
<Guest89809> en la red q estoy ahora?
<Guest89809> como lo verifico?
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-03
<n-iCe> Pues de vuelta en Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Ya probé otras, no veo por qué cambiar.
<rootsandculture> probe el Hamachi como me recomendo ivadici89
<rootsandculture> y desde ambos ordenadores recibo el ping, pero tampoco puedo acceder remotamente
<rootsandculture> que pued eestar pasando??
<n-iCe> rootsandculture: no sé bien de qué hablas
<n-iCe> Algun puerto no abierto rootsandculture ?
 * icemodding hola!
<Xago> cuál es el comando preciso para saber qué tipo de redes wifi acepta una tarjeta?
<sirix> Xago: o sea ya tienes los wireless drivers instalados?
<Xago> sip...es que tengo un modem instalado con 80Mb/s pero está configurado para soportar hasta 40 Mb/s
<Xago> tengo un ipad que sí reconoce los 80Mb/s
<Xago> entonces, cómo sé si esta tarjeta soporta esa velocidad?
<Xago> o si tal vez, me falten solo los drivers adecuados?
<Xago> ...pero mi laptop está trabajando solo con 40Mb/s
<Xago> eso quise decir
<sirix> Xago: entonces simplemente ifconfig (como superusuario) y mira la informacion en la interface wlan0
<Xago> mmmm....creo que sí está funcionando...estoy comparando la velocidad de bajada con un ipad...y anda casi igual
<sirix> hay otro comando relativo al harware dmidecode probablemente de info de la trajeta wireless
<sirix> tambien, si usas algun tipo de network-manager, ese debe mostrate esa info
<sirix> Xago: perdon no era ifconfig, si no iwconfig, ahi veras la info detallada de lo que soporta la wireless card
<Xago> sucede que para conectar a mayor  velocidad con el proveedor que contratamos, levanta dos redes, y la 5G es la que permite mayores velocidades. El iPad la reconoce, al igual que Windows, pero mi ubuntu no la VE
<Xago> sirix, Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<sirix> es bien rapida
<sirix> mi laptop va con 48/Mb
<sirix> pero vamos que no tengo contratado ni la tercera parte de eso :)
<sirix> Xago: otro comando pero usando prog: cat /proc/net/wireless
<dannyLopez> Buenas tarde, hice una instalación limpia, pero al final me di cuenta que puse /home en el mismo disco duro de / pero tengo un disco aparte para /home, ¿Cómo puedo pasar el home que tengo al nuevo HDD?
<Maca> Hola gente!!
<Maca> Una pregunta relacionado con las memorias USB. En windows 10, cuando meto un usb, me aparece un cuadro avisandome que está dañado y me pregunta si le permito que lo repare. En Linux, sea Ubuntu, sea en Fedora, etc, nunca me llegó a avisarme de que está dañado el usb ni me pide que hay que reparar el usb. ¿Por qué en Windows sí y en Linux no?
<Maca> ¿Os a pasado a vosotros también? ¿O es un caso aislado, que sólo me pasa a mí?
<ghytr> Maca, es un canal dedicado a linux no nos importa windows.
<Maca> si importa
<Maca> como que no
<Maca> es un problema en Linux, que no sepa que mi usb está dañado
<ghytr> aqui no discutimos sobre lo que dice windows.
<Maca> a ver
<Maca> te explico mejor
<Maca> si es que es posible, calro
<Maca> claro*
<Maca> no me interesa hablar de Windows ni sus pros ni contras, ¿hasta ahí bien?
<Maca> hablo de funciones, que es importante
<Maca> y está relacionado en Linux
<ghytr> quien te dice que el scan que hace es limpio?
<ghytr> es una illusion.
<ghytr> no vamos a discutir windows .
<Maca> En Windows (ya lo sé, que no quieres oír hablar del demonio.... ) por lo menos me dice que mi usb está dañado. Vale. Pero en Linux, EN LINUX, nunca me dice que mi USB está dañado. Esto ES IMPORTANTE para mí saber que está dañado así para reparar. De lo contrario nunca lo sabría. Debe haber de algo en Linux para eso, o es una falta de característica en linux. Como ves, ghytr, hablo de Linux, no de Windows.
<ghytr> Maca, lo que  daña windows no puede  dañar linux .
<Maca> Y en ningun momento discutiré sobre defectos o afectos de Windows. Solo hablo de funciones. Si tiene una función en otro sistema operativo relacionado con mantenimiento de hardware, en este caso es el usb, y que no posee en linux, es una cosa relacionado en linux que se debe mejorar. Por eso me meto aquí a preguntaros si es un problema aislado que sólo me pasa a mí o es a todos.
<Maca> Yo no se, pero no estoy de acuerdo. En Linux también puede dañar
<ghytr> Maca, windows es un software no se occupa de hardware.
<Maca> Y es cuestión, en mi caso, de una escritura de registro en el sistema de archivos de forma correcta
<Maca> El SO es un software que se ocupa del hardware. De lo contrario sería imposible trabajar en un pc
<Maca> No crees?
<ghytr> puedos decir que tu sistema es afectado por virus y debes contactarme sobre un direcion me crées eso es comercio y no voy a decir mas.
<Maca> Yo veo más bien como un defecto por parte de Linux en no saber detectar daños de usb debido a la escritura incorrecta
<Maca> demuéstramelo
<ghytr> Maca, windows puedes decir lo que quiere.
<Maca> ok
<ghytr> no es correcto si tu usb tiene virus segun windows eso no afecta linux
<ghytr> porque son viruses windows para windows entiendes?
<Maca> yo no hablo sobre virus
<Maca> hablo de que, cuando se guarda archivos en un usb, existe un patrón de escritura de formato
<Maca> si se guarda con un patrón de escritura incorrecta, da errores, y de ahí que aparece como usb dañado
<ghytr> tu hablas de lo que dice windows en un canal dedicado linux y eso te parece normal?
<Maca> es como en el dvd, además de datos, alamacena un patrón de escritura de formato correcto
<Maca> no
<Maca> no tio, no te estás enterando, creo
<Maca> es independiente de SO
<Maca> hablo de un sistema correcto de almacenar datos en un usb
<Maca> a ver
<Maca> imaginate por un ejemplo
<ghytr> yo tengo un usb protejida por escritura y simpre cuando la inserto en un sistema windows me dice que quiere reparala y simpere no lo dejo hacer y nunca he tenido problema.
<Maca> que desconectas el usb sin desmontar previamente de forma segura. Si ha habido modificaciones en el usb, está claro que todavía existe flujo de electrones en el usb con el pc, y seguirá así hasta que se desconecte de forma segura, que es cuando se establece de forma fija los estados en el chip del usb. Por tanto, si se quita sin establecer un estado fijado en el chip del usb, se interrumpirá el patrón correcto de escritura, quedando incompleto las localiz
<Maca> a eso me refiero
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-04
<Maca> Y es por eso, que debe notificarme que el usb está dañado por ese motivo y que es necesario una reparación
<ghytr> Maca, utilizo linux y nunca he tenido problemas de ese tipo.
<Maca> en la vida real, tienes que trabajar en la empresa
<Maca> y en la empresa no usan Linux por motivos profesionales
<Maca> porque usan determinados tipos de software
<Maca> y Linux, el hecho de  que nunca exista problemas no quiere decir realmente que todo va bien de lujo. Linux existe problemas también, y a veces, sin saberlo (como mi caso en este tema, el usb....)
<ghytr> depende existe siempre una posibilidad de hacerlo en linux.
<Maca> a ver
<Maca> en la empresa no van a consentir poner un Linux con Wine
<Maca> y Wine no es ideal ni siquiera, para que sea eficiente
<Maca> en primer lugar, es una empresa de ingeniería
<Maca> y hay software muy específicos, que no hay en Linux
<Maca> a sí que no hay que insistir que todo corra en Linux... hay que ser tolerante en la vida, ghytr
<ghytr> bueno puedes usar lo que quieras windows o macos.
<Maca> asi es
<Maca> ningun so es perfecto
<ghytr> si salvo que linux arranca la mayoria de los servidores en la web.
<chullachaky> compañeros me pueden ayudar .... con un tema quiero desbloquear un xperia c3 .... y necesito sacar el bloqueo del sim pero me gustaria hacerlo mediante el codigo del fabricante ... gracias
 * icemodding hola a tod@s!!!
<mimecar> hola icemodding
<icemodding> que tal mimecar , todo bién?
<mimecar> sí, aprovechando para descansar
<rootsandculture> hola buen dia
<rootsandculture> alguien pudo quemar un BD (Blu-ray) desde Brasero?
<casipelao> hola Amigos de UBUNTU-ES soy algo nuevo en esto ,la primera ves que entro en este lugar y queria saber como solucionar algunos problemas en ubuntu 16.04
<mimecar> pregunta y te contestará quien lo sepa
<casipelao> bueno despues de instalar ubuntu tengo problemas para instalar algunas aplicaciones como por ejemplo la impresora y luego quise instalar el compiz y me daba "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<casipelao> estube leyendo muchos articulos de internet para aplicar en la terminal y sin ningun resultado
<mimecar> ¿no te aparecen los drivers en el centro de software?
<casipelao> vos decis los driver del compiz
<mimecar> los de la  impresora
<casipelao> eso no me fije pero de igual modo me lo tendria que instalar
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios no tienes que descargarlos por tu cuenta
<casipelao> mira yo hice los paso que sabia fui a configuracion y habri la impresora ,anadir y luego busque la mia y hizo varios pasos y luego se quedo cargando y estuvo varias horas sin resultado
<mimecar> no se puede quedar bloqueado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<casipelao> tube que salir de hay para que se cortara y luego trate de instalar el compiz
<casipelao> no solamente instale el sistema que baje lo puse en un disco y lo instale pero no tilde actualizar
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones pendientes antes
<casipelao> ah bueno voy hacer eso
<casipelao> fui a actualizaciones y dice que esta actualizado
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon el comando
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> copia todo el texto que salga en Pastebin
<mimecar> !paste casipelao
<kubot> casipelao: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<casipelao> creo que esa accion ya la habia hecho pero lo volvi hacer
<mimecar> quiero ver lo que devuelve los comandos
<casipelao> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete libsigsegv2:amd64 (--configure): El paquete está en un estado grave de inconsistencia - debe reinstalarloantes de intentar su configuración.Se encontraron errores al procesar:libsigsegv2:amd64E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mimecar> ¿has instalado paquetes descargados de internet?
<casipelao> si
<mimecar> alguno de los paquetes ha dejado en ese estado el sistema
<casipelao> lo que no se si estara bien completo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de los  comandos
<casipelao> he querido reponer paquetes pero siempre sale algun error
<casipelao> perdon no se que es pastebin
<mimecar> te lo acabo de poner hace un par de líneas
<casipelao> lo que esta en verde
<mimecar> pone una URL
<casipelao> se un poquito mas claro
<mimecar> !paste casipelao
<kubot> casipelao: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pega el texto en la dirección Web
<casipelao> casipelao@gmail.com
<mimecar> casipelao, no pongas el correo en el canal
<casipelao> perdon recien me habrio la pagina
<mimecar> cuando abras la página
<mimecar> pegas el texto que ha devuelto el comando que te he puesto antes
<mimecar> y lo envías. Te dará un enlace público que es el que tienes que poner aquí
<casipelao> Paste from Luis Alberto Andrada at Thu, 4 Aug 2016 14:33:17 +0000
<casipelao> es eso
<mimecar> la página que ha salido ese texto tiene una dirección Web
<mimecar> pega el enlace
<casipelao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22182386/
<mimecar> ok, ¿qué paquete has instalado recientemente de forma manual?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo dpkg --configure -a
<casipelao> trate de instalar esto :libsigsegv2:amd64 (--configure):
<casipelao> sudo apt-get -f install tambien trate de hacer esta accion y sin resultado
<casipelao> entre como root igual daban error
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en pastebin
<casipelao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22184061/
<mimecar> te había puesto otro comando
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove libsigsegv2
<mimecar> NO pulses enter
<mimecar> quiero ver si elimina alguna dependencia importante
<casipelao> ya lo hice y te copie en pastebin lo que me puso
<mimecar> ¿has puesto la salida de => sudo apt-get remove libsigsegv2 ?
<mimecar> NO pulses enter
<kmgambit> hola
<kmgambit> como estan
<kmgambit> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu  mate
<kmgambit> alguien me puede ayudar__
<javier_> Buenas
<mimecar> hola javier_
<javier_> mimecar me estoy volviendo loco con firefox que me da timeout request con webs como aliexpress o ebay
<javier_> llevo ya meses
<mimecar> haz un test de velocidad a tu conexión
<javier_> no parece ser la conexión
<javier_> he borrado addons, plugins , preferencias
<javier_> actualizado a 47
<javier_> ahora a 48
<mimecar> ¿con otros navegadores hace lo mismo?
<javier_> con chromium no
<javier_> no he probado midori
<mimecar> inicia firefox en modo seguro
<javier_> pensaba que el modo seguro lo que hacía era lo mismo que quitar plugins addons y preferencias
<mimecar> hace alguna cosa más
<javier_> voy a intentarlo... estoy ya un poco quemado con tener que limpiar las cookies de ambos sitios para volver a poder buscar en ellos
<javier_> o bien adquirir algo
<javier_> a veces debido a esto se duplican pedidos...
<mimecar> usa la navegación privada
<javier_> pero quiero decir si tengo que navegar en modo seguro siempre ¿qué sentido tiene?
<mimecar> primero comprueba si funciona
<javier_> ¿o tan solo me lo indicas para detectar el problema?
<javier_> ok
<javier_> gracias mimecar
<javier_> voy a probar
<javier_> tarda un rato en dar el problema
<javier_> voy a ver
<mimecar> primero descube lo que falla
<javier_> pues no ha tardado tanto : The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request.
<javier_> ;)
<javier_> voy a volver a limpiar las cookies
<javier_> y pruebo otra vez
<javier_> donde me recomiendas hacer le test de velocidad
<javier_> ?
<javier_> puede ser algo de dns?
<mimecar> si dices que con Chromium no te va...
<mimecar> Chromium y Firefox usan los mismos DNS
<javier_> ya
<javier_> con chromium no me dio el problema hace unos meses
<javier_> o al menos eso me parecio
<javier_> voy a volver a probar ahora
<javier_> me acabo de logear en ebay
<javier_> voy a dejar pasar un rato a ver si me vuelve a dar problemas
<javier_> 9.28 Mb/s	1.01 Mb/s	69ms
<javier_> Velocidad Bajada 	Velocidad Subida 	Latencia
<javier_> creo que el problema es firefox
<javier_> ...
<javier_> pero siempre he preferido usarlo antes que chromium
<mimecar> es un fallo un poco extraño
<Mikelevel> quizas son tus dns
<javier_> ya pero como dice mimecar... debería afectar a ambos...
<javier_> ahora estoy a la vez con los dos navegadores a ver si el fallo ocurre solo en uno
<javier_> para descartar de mi casa hacia afuera...
<javier_> Gracias de todas maneras Mikelevel
<javier_> Puede ser que algo de mantener sesión en las coockies se corrompa de alguna manera en ambas webs
<javier_> no sé
<javier_> me está volviendo loco el problema
<javier_> que aunque no es grave es molesto ;)
<mimecar> usa la navegación privada
<mimecar> ignora las cookies que tuvieras en la navegación normal
<ghytr> la pajina aliexpress parece ser gorda
<dannyLopez_> ¿Cómo sé si mi home está en otra partición?
<mimecar> usa el comando mount en la consola
<dannyLopez_> ¿Sólo mount?
<dannyLopez_> Y, ¿Así estaría bien? http://pastebin.com/SMQi3XcU
<mimecar> tienes /home en otro disco
<dannyLopez>  /dev/sdc1 on /home type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,nodiratime,seclabel,data=ordered)
<dannyLopez> Cuando estaba haciendo la copia, literalmente hice cp, eso no me genera un espejo de la carpeta /home, aparte de eso no eliminé la carpeta original.
<mimecar> sólo la estás montando en una partición
<mimecar> para el sistema no hay duplicados
<dannyLopez> ¿Eso quiere decir que hice las cosas bien? :') Qué felicidad.
<dannyLopez> Esperemos que pueda implementarlo así en Azure.
<n-iCe> hola
<dannyLopez> Hola. o/
<n-iCe> dannyLopez: cómo estás?
<dannyLopez> Peleando con Azure VM. Jajaja
<dannyLopez> ¿Este script está bien o sólo yo lo veo con caracteres especiales? http://httpupdate.cpanel.net/latest
<ghytr> dannyLopez, script de qué?
<dannyLopez> ghytr: Instalación de cPanel
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-05
<Dsolde> hola
<crashtrip> nas o/
<crashtrip> consulta
<crashtrip> he instalado  samba desde un tar.gz y no logro ubicar el fichero smb.conf   ya busque en el directorio /usr/local/samba/
<mimecar> ¿no te aparecía en los repositorios?
<crashtrip> no lo instale desde los repositorios ya que necesito instalar una version mas antigua.
<mimecar> eso es mala idea pero supongo que conocerás los riesgos de hacer eso
<mimecar> si has descargado el código fuente tendrás un archivo README con los pasos para instalarlo
<crashtrip> https://download.samba.org/pub/samba/stable/ descargue la 3.5
<crashtrip> pero en el archivo README no veo nada sobre instalacion
<mimecar> en esa carpeta tienes un ./configure y también scripts para usar Python
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has configurado?
<crashtrip> descargue el tar.gz los descomprimi ingrese a la carpeta luego a source3
<crashtrip> ./configure
<crashtrip> make
<crashtrip> make install
<sirix>  crashtrip buscaste en /etc/samba.conf?
<sirix> generalmente es en esa carpeta donde se guardan los archivos de configuracion
<crashtrip> al hacerlo de forma manual no creo el directorio /etc/samba
<crashtrip> el directorio que crea es /usr/local/samba
<crashtrip> pero en ese directorio no logro ubicar el archivo de configuracion smb.conf
<sirix> ok
<mimecar> ¿te avisa que no existe el archivo cuando lanzas samba?
<crashtrip> cuando lanzo samba me lanza no incida que no esta instalado
<crashtrip> cuando realizo el make install no muestra ningun error
<mimecar> ¿has eliminado la versión q ue viene con Ubuntu?
<crashtrip> si  puse apt-get remove --purge samba
<mimecar> entonces si no te da error al lanzar Samba lo único que "falla" es que no encuentras el archivo de configuración
<crashtrip> no lo escribi correctamente cuando escribo samba para correr el servicio me muestra que no esta instalado
<mimecar> por curiosidad, por qué necesitas correr una versión antigua?
<crashtrip> tengo que recrear un escenario  de CVE-2015-0240  para el instituto
<mimecar> ¿estás usando una máquina virtual o un Live USB para eso verdad?
<crashtrip> maquina virtual
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> cuando pusiste el make install te saldrían las rutas en las que deja los archivos
<mimecar> revisalas o busca los ejecutables con el comando find
<crashtrip> Installing bin/smbd as ///usr/local/samba/sbin/smbd
<crashtrip> mi curiosidad es si smb.conf se crea o no cuando se instala de forma manual. o si realiza la configuracion de samba en otro fichero
<mimecar> si no se copia en los scripts que has usado lo tendrás que hacer de forma manual
<mimecar> primero arranca Samba
<crashtrip> como lo arranco si cuando escribo samba me muestra
<crashtrip> El programa «samba» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo: apt-get install samba
<crashtrip> tengo entendido que los init se crean cuando se instala desde los repositorios.
<mimecar> lo tienes que lanzar desde la carpeta que está instalado
<mimecar> si no está en el path
<crashtrip> desde usr/local/samba/
<sirix> -c
<GabrielGF> Hola. Tengo un problema. Resulta que instale Ubuntu Studio 16.04 en una botebook con video amd Radeon R5 335 pero esta placa ya no es soportada. Al parecer en Ubuntu 14.04 si. ¿Se puede instalar el driver de 14.04 en 16.04? Si o si tengo que instalar Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<sirix> GabrielGF:y se ve tan mal con el nouveau?
<GabrielGF> sirix con qué?
<sirix> el driver nativo de linux
<GabrielGF> ah, me toma un driver radeon
<GabrielGF> pero no anda la aceleración
<sirix> instalaste el paquete firmware linux? es importante para la aceleracion de video
<GabrielGF> En realidad tiene dos placas de video la notebook. Una intel integrada y la Radeon. Solo funciona bien la intel pero estoy desaprobechando la placa radeon dedicada con memoria y todo
<GabrielGF> no probe eso
<sirix> instala firmware linux fre y firmware linux non free
<GabrielGF> pongo directamente sudo apt-get install firmware???
<sirix> son inprescindibles para la aceleracion
<sirix> buscalo mejor en el synaptic
<GabrielGF> bueno cuando llego a casa pruebo con eso.
<sirix> debes de tener tambien activados los repos contrib y non-free en tu apt list
<GabrielGF> bien entonces investigo por ahí
<sirix> ok suerte
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-06
<gabriel> Hola. Hoy más temprano alguien me recomendo instalar el paquete firmware nofree para que en mi Ubuntu Studio 16.04 el sistema reconozca la placa de video (Radeon AMD R5 335) con la aceleracion por hardware y todo.
<gabriel> Ahora cuando ingreso xrandr --listproviders
<gabriel> me aparecen 3 proveedores a diferencia de antes que me aparecia solo el de la placa interna intel.
<gabriel> ¿Cómo puedo hacer para probar la aceleración por hardware y para setear que funcione con la placa AMD y no con la Intel integrada?
<glick> hola, hay un offtopic cama?
<mimecar> glick, tienes #ubuntu-es-cafe
<glick> thanks mimecar
<win_> hola
<win_> alguien puede yii
<mimecar> depende de la duda
<win_> hola
<win_> es facil creo
<win_> acabo de installar yii
<win_> y me da error
<win_> porque no le puedo popner la base de datos
<mimecar> ¿has seguido la documentación  del proyecto?
<win_> si
<win_> todo bien
<win_> ya me abre
<win_> veo el fornt y el backend
<win_> pero no puedo
<win_> registrarme
<win_> o logearme
<mimecar> ¿has revisado los mensajes de error?
<win_> sii
<win_> es la connection.php
<win_> pero no se como
<mimecar> http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/guide-index.html
<mimecar> eso es lo que has seguido?
<win_> si ese
<win_> y ahi no dice
<win_> que cambio hacer
<win_> en mi base ded atos
<win_> o yo no la vi
<mimecar> ¿la aplicación básica te funciona?
<mimecar> en la configuración de la aplicación se tiene que configurar la base de datos
<win_> eso quiero hacer
<win_> tengo la advanced
<win_> y no se donde configurarla
<win_> eso quiero hacer me dices como
<win_> por favor
<mimecar> revisa la carpeta config
<mimecar> deberías entrar en su foro
<mimecar> ya que lo han creado. Ahí tendrás todos los detalles
<win_> aqui me dice
<win_> /opt/lampp/htdocs/yii/vendor/yiisoft/yii2/db/
<win_> y ahi veo el archivo pero no se que poner
<mimecar> entra en su foro
<win_> si
<win_> pero no dice
<net0bsd> Hola hola hola
<mimecar> hola net0bsd
<net0bsd> como andamos.
<mimecar> programando un poco
<net0bsd> suerte hermano
<sirix> buenas noches
<nikopol_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-07
<chapo> buenas noches
 * Acacio hola
<malevolo> hola a todos!!
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-31
<jpablo> Hola, podrá alguien indicarme el truco para pegar imagen con calidad en libreoffice, sin que se pixele
<Zer017> hola
<Zer017> Como esta Ubuntu hoy?
<Zer017> estoy como un faro en medio del mar observando si se acerca alguna respuesta ...
<GridCube> Zer017: ?
<GridCube> jpablo: insertala directamente?
<GridCube> queda en la calidad que vos tengas la imagen en si
<jpablo> GridCube, asì me esta saliendo como pixelada, voy a intentar mirar la anchura de la pàg y cuadrarla asì
<jpablo> a ver si da
<GridCube> ni idea hace mucho que no uso LO
<GridCube> y ahora no lo tengo a mano
<GridCube> pero segun recuerdo no hacia eso
<Zer017> alguien que pueda ayudarme , tengo un lio con ajustar el brillo
<Zer017> tengo el indicator applet  pero no funciona
<Zer017> lmhola
<Zer017> tengo que usar siempre el comando xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-02
<andruwx> hola
<Noob> Buenos dias (tardes/noches) tengo una consulta, tengo un NAS y al momento de montarlo en Ubuntu Server me queda el directorio que lo monto con permisos 777 y necesito que sean 0770, no me permite cambiarlos, aunque sea root, solo desmontando el la unidad de almacenamiento del directorio, pero al montarlo me vuelve a tomar los permisos 777, alguien puede darme una ayuda?
<Noob> me venia negando, pero veo que es verdad, las comunidades de Ubuntu murieron, IRC solia ser un lugar bueno para hablar con gente que compartia conocimientos, lamentablemente el dia de hoy solo estan conectados para que no bajen el canal, y no me vengan con, no seas ansioso, he pasado horas esperando en IRC para que me contesten y nadie da una respuesta, despues escribis algo fuera del #topic del canal y te corrigen pero preguntas te
<Noob> Tienen el canal? despues como un idiota ayudas a los demas pero cuando necesitas una respuesta nadie dice nada, igual, sigo buscando, suerte en su silencio
<libertycity> hola
<libertycity> puedes ayudarmeç'
<libertycity> ç'
<libertycity> ?
<libertycity> necesito recuperar la información de un pendrive
<libertycity> el cual no me deja montar
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-04
<user-compaq> usuario-vaio:
<user-compaq> kkw
<Akuw> es posible clonar una particion completa de linux y ejecutarla en otra pc ?
<pesca> hola
<mr-jules> Si
<GridCube> Akuw claro
<malagueno> hola
<Chullachaky> Saludos compañeros
<Chullachaky> alguien puede bloquear los puertos de usb de mi Pc
<Chullachaky> uso ubuntu 14
<mr-jules> como alguien?
<mr-jules> remotamente ?
<Chullachaky> me gustaria configurar mi pc .. para que no puedan usar los puertos usb
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-06
<fernando> hola
<Guest26910> alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-30
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero o/
<AngelKde> hola a todos
<JoseACS_-> hola :)
<AngelKde> ke tal JoseACS_- ?
<JoseACS_-> AngelKde, todo muy bien y tu?
<AngelKde> bien
<JoseACS_-> me alegra :)
<AngelKde> me parece ke teneis ke cambiar el topic de arriba las 17.04 e las 16.10 e 17.10 ja a terminado el suporte me parece XD
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-31
 * acacio hora de irse a la camita , pasen linda noche
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-01
<plat_4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<plat_4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<plat_4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<plat_4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<woodface> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woodface> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woodface> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<woodface> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MetaNova14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MetaNova14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MetaNova14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MetaNova14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EvilWerezombie20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvilWerezombie20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nazca1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nazca1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moondoggy24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moondoggy24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<moondoggy24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moondoggy24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nothing4You26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GridCube> de momento le voy a poner +r al canal para evitar el spam
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10, 18.04 | CANAL MOMENTANEAMENTE LIMITADO A USUARIOS REGISTRADOS POR CUESTIONES DE SPAM
<cousteau> Tengo un problema con este laptop, las teclas de volumen se quedan pulsadas
<cousteau> parece que hay algún problema de comunicación entre el hardware y el driver o algo pero el caso es que sólo recibo eventos de "pulsado" y "re-pulsado", pero no "soltado" (lo he comprobado con `evtest`)
<msalvatore> cual es el modelo del laptop y cual version de ubuntu usas?
<cousteau> Medion P6689 MD61019, Xubuntu 18.04, y creo que he encontrado un fix
<cousteau> voy a reiniciar a ver si hay suerte
<cousteau> msalvatore, funcionó!  :D  https://askubuntu.com/a/1061500/854656
<msalvatore> cousteau: que bueno.
<cousteau> ya he reportado un bug #1784903 en launchpad a ver si de ahí lo mandan adonde sea
<AngelKde> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-02
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras dificil  llegar lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-03
<dannyLopez> o/ Pipol
<msalvatore> dannyLopez: o/
<dannyLopez> msalvatore :)
<AngelKde> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-04
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<ElLoco> hola
<ElLoco> Alguien por aquí que tenga instalado ubuntu 18.04 y mozilla para hacer una comprobación?
<ElLoco> con gnome-shell, por cierto
<ElLoco> Es para chequear una web, por si tiene un fallo o lo que me falla es mi maquina
<Tarrasquero> ElLoco: que te ocurre
<ElLoco> Que desde hace poco quiero entrar en la web del BBVA y me hace una cosa rara en la caja de login
<ElLoco> Hasta hace poco la cosa era normal, pero desde hace un par de dias me da un error simple y no se si es mi maquina
<Tarrasquero> ElLoco: explicate
<ElLoco> la cuestion a comprobar es muy simple; hace click en la seccion de entrar seleccionas con el raton el usuario y todo bien
<ElLoco> pero le das a la parte de contraseña y se vuelve loco el acceso
<ElLoco> sin poner ningun usuario ni contraseña
<Tarrasquero> ElLoco: https?
<Tarrasquero> o http?
<ElLoco> si creo que si
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm, si que?
<ElLoco> que si es https
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> probaste con otro navegador?
<ElLoco> si, y me funciona bien. Luego he probado en un portatil que tengo con Lubuntu y Firefox y va bien
<ElLoco> la cuestion es porque uso Firefox habitualmente, y me ha aparecido el error hace un par de dias
<ElLoco> Y es para saber si me ocurre a mi solo o tambien a otros con la misma configuracion
<ElLoco> Lo he llegado a comprobar con un profile de Firefox sin extensiones ni configuracion previa y me falla
<ElLoco> De momento he llegado a la conclusion que es una cuestion de Gnome-shell y Firefox
<Tarrasquero> es raro
<ElLoco> claro, al principio me mosqueo mucho
<ElLoco> porque es uan web de un banco
<ElLoco> nadie que me pueda echar una mano al respecto?
<ElLoco> tampoco pasa nada, supongo que es un problema que espero que como ha venido se valla
<ElLoco> Otra cosa distinta. Alguien usa foros? Alguna web de foros linux en castellano que recomendar?
<ElLoco> Bueno, os dejo. Gracias Tarrasquero
<ElLoco> ta luego
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-05
<acacio_> hola
<acacio_> alguien me podria decir el comando para indentificar el nick?
<Tarrasquero>  /msg nickserv identify login passw?
<Tarrasquero> perdon: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<Tarrasquero> acacio_: en el msg de bienvenida de freenode tienes esa instruccion
<acacio_> gracias esque ahora para entrar a la sala me pide identificacion y ufff complicado , cada red tiene sus comandos
<dvbg> por fin entre
<Tarrasquero> si, tiene el +r
<Tarrasquero> acacio: GridCube deberia considerar quitar el +r despues de los ataques de spam
<acacio> aja que han habido problemas entiendo
<Tarrasquero> generalmente se usa para evitar el spam
<acacio> yo tengo ya tiempo que es una odisea entrar
<acacio> pero creo que ya entrare mas facil
<Tarrasquero> acacio: de cualquier forma puedes usar la config de tu cliente
<acacio> ok si eso hare
<GridCube> Tarrasquero, claro
<GridCube> pero aun no acaban
<Tarrasquero> no vi alguno
<GridCube> claro, porque esta el +r
<GridCube> tengo otros canales sin el +r como control
<Tarrasquero> digo en otros que usualmente tienen ese tipo de ataques
<GridCube> no, es un ataque contra freenode
<GridCube> que ya lleva varios dias
<Tarrasquero> si, si
<Tarrasquero> pero eso se plasma en los canales y no los veo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no te preocupes, en cuanto este seguro de que no hay mas peligro de enlaces maliciosos voy a quitar la r
<Tarrasquero> no tengo problema... es por otros users
<Tarrasquero> quizas el +q
<Tarrasquero> asi no pueden ablar pero si entrar
<Tarrasquero> y si ven al admin piden permiso
<Tarrasquero> si es spam salen como entran
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<GridCube> registrar un nick toma dos segundos y es mas seguro para todos, no pienso cambiarlo
<Tarrasquero> cada cual lo lleva como mejor ve
<Tarrasquero> si si
<Tarrasquero> estoy deacuerdo
<GridCube> :)
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-29
<GridCube> hi
<weonrandom> hola GridCube
<weonrandom> tanto tiempo
<GridCube> si?
<GridCube> siempre estoy acá
<Oneye> GridCube al parecer ya quizo, gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no debería tener la +r regularmente
<GridCube> pero hubo un montón de spam hace unos meses y quedó puesta
<Oneye> a que crees que se deba que no podia accecar?
<Oneye> accesar
<Oneye> a ok
<GridCube> como digo tenía
<GridCube> +r el canal
<Oneye> a ok ok
<GridCube> se lo quité :P
<Oneye> thx
<GridCube> se supone que gente que nunca uso linux/ubuntu/irc debería poder encontrar el canal y pedir ayuda
<GridCube> así que tener +r va en contra de eso
<Oneye> a ok conrazon
<Oneye> con razon
<Oneye> oie sabes tu si se puede instalar torghost en ubuntu?
<GridCube> pero como dije, hace unos meses hubo un buen rato que había unos bots spameando toda la red y el +r hacía que no pudieran entrar
<GridCube> supongo
<GridCube> no estoy muy versado en tor pero se que funciona escencialmente en linux así que debería
<Oneye> intente pero al hacer el start, me desconecta del internet
<GridCube> ni idea
<Oneye> ok
<weonrandom> que hace torghost? Oneeye nunca lo habia escuchado
<Oneye> conecta toda la conexion de internet a la red de tor
<Oneye> no solamente el navegador
<Oneye> alguien tiene material en espanol sobre AppArmor
<weonrandom> y no sale mas facil configurar iptables?
<Oneye> desconosco los dos
<Oneye> por eso andaba buscando guiia
<Oneye> tendras una de iptables
<Oneye> ?
<weonrandom> ooh aca creo que no
<weonrandom> estoy en el trabajo jajaja
<weonrandom> pero creo que seria algo como iptables -A prerouting -p tcp --dport <puerto de control tor> -j ACCEPT && iptables -A prerouting -p tcp  -j REDIRECT-TO-PORT <puerto de escucha local> && iptables -A prerouting -p udp  -j REDIRECT-TO-PORT <puerto de escucha local>
<weonrandom> oh mira
<weonrandom> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy
<Oneye> gracias
<thanksmay> hola, voy a comprarme un pc con la placa Gigabyte B360 HD3 ATX 1151, estoy mirando en la web oficial de Gigabyte y tiene su actualización para Linux. Recomendáis que actualice porque tendrá por defecto los de Windows?
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-30
<mranderson> Buenas, alguien sabe de un canal para archlinux
<weon-random> hola yo no que distro usas? mranderson
<mranderson> Archlinux
<mranderson> Tengo un problema con los dispositivos usb, al colocarlos en sus respectivos puertos no se automontan y al hacer un df en la terminal no aparecen (o no los reconoce).
<mranderson> A que se pueda deber.
<mranderson> Estuve investigando, y tal parece que debo instalar dbus -cosa que ya he hecho-, y luego habilitar su demonio, pero al hacer esto ultimo me da un error.
<thanksmay> Hola, he comprado la placa madre gigabyte A320M-S2H V2 pero quiero comprobar la compatibilidad con Linux Mint. Estoy en la web de Gigabyte pero sólo veo drivers para windows. Puede ser que esta marca tan reconocida no tenga drivers para linux? cómo puedo comprobar la compativilidad? También intento buscar en la página de Realtek y no veo nada. ¿Dónde puedo buscar? Gracias
 * unknown hola
<n-iCe> hola
<noseasasi> Hola a todos y perdón por las molestias de mis desconexiones
<n-iCe> ea ea
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-31
<GridCube> hi
<unknown> ola
<thanksmay> hola, una pregunta, si no tengo el navegador chromium instalado, ¿puedo borrar los paquetes que me aparecen instalados cuando busco chromium en el synaptic?
<weonrandom> thanksmay que paquetes son? no deberias tener problemas puedes ver si son dependencias de otros paquetes y si no lo son no deberia haber problemas en desintalar
<thanksmay> weonrandow: cómo puedo ver si son dependencias?
<weonrandom> com apt/yum/pacman que distro usas? xD
<weonrandom> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta_(Espa%C3%B1ol)#Consultar_dependencias_de_paquetes
<thanksmay> gracias
 * acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
<Oneye> Gtk-Message:         Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" alguien me puede decir por se sale ese mensaje al abrir un programa desde la temrinal
<Oneye> si
<Oneye> alguien que me diga por que sale este mensaje al ejecutar un programa desde la terminal...Gtk-Message: ........ Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<n-iCe> instala elmodulo
<n-iCe> sudo apt install libcanberra-gtk-module libcanberra-gtk3-module
<Oneye> listo ya quedó, gracias, por cierto para que sirve o cual es la función de ese modulo
<n-iCe> sonidos
<n-iCe> cuando minimizas maximizas etc
<Oneye> gracias n-iCe
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-01
<Vsg21> \o
<maniat1k> hola!
<maniat1k> vine por aca en busca de una mano puede ser?
<GridCube> !pregunta | maniat1k
<kubot> maniat1k: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> :D
<maniat1k> no importa ya me auto respondi. je gracias!
<maniat1k> era sobre loadbalancer en apache: cuando me di cuenta de lo que queria hacer todo salio solito. =D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> esa es la mejor ayuda
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-02
<weonrandom> que sucede mi genteee :D
 * unknown ola
<GridCube> hola
<weonrandom> :D como estan todos?
<acacio> Biennnnnnnnn
<weonrandom> san viernes :D
<mustafa> hi all
<mustafa> i install ubuntu 18.4 and then update it but now my firefox dont work.what to do now?
<mustafa> noone can help me?
<mustafa> tnx
<belenvollu8223> We are hiring talented PHP devs! Decent salary and open to telework. We're based in Luxembourg. http://belenvol.lu/ || contact@belenvol.lu
<ekisone> Ayuda con estos errores Error 1
<ekisone> enrique@enrique-H81M-S:~$ sudo apt-get update
<ekisone> Ign:1 cdrom://Ubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64  (20180426) bionic InRelease
<ekisone> Err:2 cdrom://Ubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64  (20180426) bionic Release
<ekisone>   Utilice «apt-cdrom» para hacer que APT reconozca este CD. No puede  utilizar «apt-get update» para añadir nuevos CDs
<weonrandom> tienes que cambiar el sources.list
<EriC^^> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-03
<chapo> Buenas
<texmoll> hola
<texmoll> alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<texmoll> hello help me whit my sistem
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-04
<thanksmay> Hola, soy seminuevo en esto. Estoy configurando un PC para que sea multiusuario, creo que lo voy teniendo todo claro excepto la gestión de grupos. El poder compartir configuraciones y aplicaciones. ¿Me podéis indicar documentación o manual al respecto? Gracias
<Kumool> thanks
<Kumool> bye
<Kumool> creo que esta hablando de los permisos de unix no?
<Kumool> o ubuntu a puesto un wrapper encima de eso?
<unknown> ola
<Oneye> $ sudo apt-get update
<Oneye> Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:2 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu disco InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/telegram/ubuntu disco InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:4 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release
<Oneye> Obj:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates InRelease
<Oneye> Ign:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/tor-browser/ubuntu disco InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-backports InRelease
<Oneye> Obj:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security InRelease
<Oneye> Err:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/tor-browser/ubuntu disco Release
<Oneye>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-27
<ramrebol> pucha, he intentado de todo para tener audio en mi speackers (solo tengo en mis audifonos) y no hay caso. Reinstale pulseaudio, instale el ultimo kernel...  no hay caso. Hay alguna forma de solucionarlo???
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-29
<Harvix09> Saludos.
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-30
 * acacio- ola
<Sander> Hola a todos alguien sabe reparar dispositivos electrónicos? necesito una ayuda quiero reparar mi cargador solar básico.
<Sander> Hola
<Sander> Disculpen una consulta alguien me puede ayudar a reparar un cargador solar básico? lo que pasa es que no pasa corriente por los puertos usb cuando solo usa la bateria interna del cargador solar, sin embargo cuando lo conecto a la toma de corriente recien empieza a cargar los celulares. un dato adicional es que la bateria interna si esta cargada.
